#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-03-05
<Admiral_Chicago> blu3blur: lookn/n
<Admiral_Chicago> err
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-mozillateam.log
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- You do not have channel operator access to [#ubuntu-boot] 
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu-server]  Ubuntu Server Discussions (development and support)
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu-ops]  Welcome to #ubuntu-ops - Home of the operators for official K/X/Ed/Ubuntu channels. Questions, requests and complaints about Ubuntu related channels and their people can be filed here"
* #ubuntu-boot is desynced from anthony.freenode.net at 09:28am
<asac> yeah! people.ubuntu.com is up again ... we have -dbgsym again!
* gnomefreak is away ;)
<gnomefreak> ok i think im back ;)
<Admiral_Chicago> heya gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> hi Admiral_Chicago
<gnomefreak> did i miss anything important?
<Admiral_Chicago> blah, i don't look forward to class.
<Admiral_Chicago> afaik, no.
<Admiral_Chicago> okay, time to go learn
<asac> gnomefreak: back?
<asac> gnomefreak: yeah ... you missed that dapper firefox broke evolution/gaim-encryption
<gnomefreak> for a day or 2. im still away just seeing what i missed and if needed for something :)
<asac> which i fixed in a night shift :)
<gnomefreak> oh god :(
<gnomefreak> i saw emails about that
<asac> mozilla did upgrade the nss branch to latest
<asac> and shipped a new library libfreebl3
<asac> murphy like this was not visible in breezy, because there is still old mozilla which provides libnss
<gnomefreak> is that in pace of libnss?
<gnomefreak> s/pace/place
<asac> yes ... libnss was split -> libnss + libfreebl3
<gnomefreak> ok cool :)
<asac> libfreebl3 did not end up in /usr/lib/, but in /usr/lib/firefox
<asac> which caused the mess
<gnomefreak> yuck
<asac> i knew that redhat hat exactly this problem
<asac> with evolution and gaim
<asac> tried on breezy ... no problem
<gnomefreak> upstream issue?upstream issue?
<asac> ok, lets go ahead :)
<gnomefreak> wtf is going on
<asac> somehow upstream, somehow our problem
<asac> we should have caught this in QA
<gnomefreak> ah
<asac> i will setup a test-plan ... so this does not slip through next time
<gnomefreak> we? how long did we have it beofre releasing it?
<asac> its always hard to test things in 4 different chroot
<asac> you always miss the test that breaks :)
<gnomefreak> thats true
<asac> next time i will provide builds for all distributions based on upstream release-candidates so we have more time to test all stuff
<asac> in addition thunderbird 1.5.0.10 came out on friday without any pre notice
<asac> and no RC which had a source code
<asac> so now i called it stealthbird :)
<asac> currently building updates
<gnomefreak> have you done it yet?
<gnomefreak> ah
<asac> i have
<asac> waiting for kees to push security updates
<asac> feisty will get update today as well.
<gnomefreak> cool
<gnomefreak> you did keep the reply to list patch right?
<asac> hmmm
<asac> not atm
<asac> i will reconsider :)
<gnomefreak> :) i love it
<asac> yeah ... probably safe
<gnomefreak> at least it will keep whatever bug it was closed
<asac> ... people.ubuntu.com was down the whole weekend ... we couldn't do any traces
<asac> no -dbgsym archive there :/
<gnomefreak> was that due to pitt patching it or the whole archive was down?
<asac> whole people.ubuntu.com machine was down ... not accessible
<asac> neither http nor ssh
<gnomefreak> oh crap
<gnomefreak> has david been around?
<asac> not seen david today
<asac> omgponiezlol: Freddy?
<gnomefreak> looks like him
<gnomefreak> but dont have vlue
<gnomefreak> clue
<asac> ;)
<gnomefreak> it seems i can set gmail to use my @ubuntu.com for outgoing but cant set tb to use it
<asac> gnomefreak: why?
<gnomefreak> how would i it gives login name and smtp address thats it
<gnomefreak> my gmail @gmail.com i was able to set @ubuntu.com as default so when i send it will show up as that
<asac> hmm
<asac> try "Manage identites"
<asac> identities
<asac> in account settings
<asac> there you can add a new identity which sends through the gmail pop
<asac> but with new email
<asac> you should also be able to set different email in account settings directly
<gnomefreak> looking
<asac> but i guess you want to switch back and forth
<asac> thus adding a new identity is the right way to go
<gnomefreak> hmmmmm
<gnomefreak> ill try adding another identity
<gnomefreak> ah i htink that worked :) ty i just sent test email to a freind
<gnomefreak> brb smoke before i sit down and see what i can do with these retraces
<asac> http://cweiske.de/misc_extensions.htm#replyToList
<asac> can you test if that works with unpatched version (as author claims)
<asac> ?
<gnomefreak> i have it on mine
<gnomefreak> it works here on feisty's default version of tb
<asac> hmm
<asac> so we don't need that patch
<gnomefreak> wait no im using my build but that was just feistys tb with the replytolist patch
<gnomefreak> let me try default tb in my feisty chroot
<asac> good
<asac> i guess that extension uses ugly hacks ... but anyway ... if there is an extension that works then we don't need the patch
<gnomefreak> thats bad.... he admits its a hack :(
<asac> ok
<asac> i will include patch for now
<asac> it has review+ in bugzilla
<asac> so ... at least not a dirty thing.
<gnomefreak> hmmmm
<gnomefreak> seems chroot has the button already, i guess it uses the version installed in non chroot (or atleast the profile)
<asac> yes
<asac> you mounted your home
<asac> :)
<gnomefreak> can you send test email to our ML so i can test it i have no emails
<asac> but button should not work
<asac> in chroot
<gnomefreak> but it should still ne unpatched
<gnomefreak> s/ne/be
<asac> you have no email in ml?
<gnomefreak> yes i do sorry
<gnomefreak> it doesnt work
<asac> should take 1.5 seconds to change address bar
<asac> :)
<asac> you need to install the extension
<asac> maybe uninstall other
<asac> but nevermind
<gnomefreak> i am
<asac> its too ugly to support
<gnomefreak> but i think that is wher ei got it from to begin with
<gnomefreak> too ugly as in? bad code?
<asac> no ... not code ... but bad concept
<asac> the patch is clean
<asac> right way to go
<asac> so we go it
<asac> :)
<asac> for feisty
<gnomefreak> k
<gnomefreak> i have 1.5.0.9 patched for it on my site. but since you got to 1.5.0.10 before me i didnt buid it ;)
<gnomefreak> build*
<gnomefreak> this keyboard is a pita to type on
<asac> sure
<asac> will upload
<asac> will be in archive soon
<asac> official i mean
<gnomefreak> i hope no conflict ;) but shouldnt since its .10
<asac> already builds
<asac> no changes needed
<gnomefreak> cool
<asac> i don't know why but i still get a bunch of ubuntu-bugs mails
<asac> definitly not all ... but some :/
<asac> hmm those are mostly mails from Feb 20 ... probably pretty late arrival :)+
<gnomefreak> asac: bug 86338 can you look at when you get time
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 86338 in firefox "Crash on submitting forum reply (AnandTech)" [High,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86338
<gnomefreak> asac: so do i
<gnomefreak> they calmed down just before i left home and now they are going backt o both my emails :(
<asac> master IM_get_input_context
<asac> search for it
<asac> its duplicate
<gnomefreak> ty
<asac> bug 85627
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 85627 in firefox "MASTER firefox crash [@ IM_get_input_context]  when watching video" [Undecided,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85627
<gnomefreak> ah
<gnomefreak> ty
<asac> took it and set milestone feisty, as upstream has a patch iirc
<gnomefreak> looks like they have gone through a few patches
<gnomefreak> are we gonna patch edgys also?  the reporter of the bug i gave is on edgy
<asac> no
<asac> edgy
<asac> will only receive security updates
<gnomefreak> what do i tell him?
<asac> if upstream lands this, this will end up in security update ... otherwise not
<gnomefreak> k
<asac> has been nominated for 1.8.1.3
<asac> so maybe in 2.0.0.3 it will be fixed
<gnomefreak> k
<asac> you run feisty on main desktop right?
<asac> hi hjmf
<gnomefreak> hi hjmf
<gnomefreak> no matter what i do i cant get apport to run on feisty retraces. im removing them from my to do list until i can figure this bs out
<asac> gnomefreak: why?
<asac> missing debug symbol version?
<gnomefreak> i keep getting htat damn Backtrace stopped: frame did not save the PC
<gnomefreak> error
<asac> so wrong version
<asac> you don't have old version in cache?
<gnomefreak> only version 2.0.0.1+1-0ubuntu1
<gnomefreak> in apt-cache show
<asac> where is 2.0.0.2?
<asac> maybe you need apt-get update`
<asac> ?
<gnomefreak> ackage: firefox 2.0.0.1+1-0ubuntu1 is what it crashed on
<asac> ah
<asac> but you don't have packages?
<gnomefreak> i have everything i would need to do it
<gnomefreak> but no matter what i do i get that error. hjmf said 2.0.0.1+1 fixes that error and it doesnt
<asac> maybe you have non-matching -dbgsym packages?
<asac> try not to download -dbgsym ?
<asac> what happens then?
<asac> with just -dbg installed?
<asac> at least firefox parts should be symbolized then i guess
<gnomefreak> brb ill try
<gnomefreak> it grabs most of the -dbgsym packages it failed on one only
<asac> hjmf: any idea?
<gnomefreak> same error without the -d
<gnomefreak> im gonna try in non chroot but i think it was same
<asac> if you can't do it ... reassign to hjmf ... if can't neither ... reject bug
<gnomefreak> hmmmmm
<gnomefreak> might have a bigger issue
<asac> you?
<asac> or we?
<gnomefreak> apport-retrace cant be run in feisty non chroot
<gnomefreak> apport-unpack works
<asac> gnomefreak: when you visit bugs with title "... in __kernel_vsyscall()" ... can you drop that info?
<asac> apparently there are some triagers that think these are duplicates
<gnomefreak> yeah i can
<asac> i found a chat about this in #ubuntu-bugs that found that they could really earn lots of karma by marking them duplicates ... and decided to go ahead soon
<asac> so probably we should be faster :)
<gnomefreak> why didnt the -bugs people stop them :(
<asac> unfortunately they disappeared before I could raise my veto
<asac> don't know ... i guess they are -bugs people themselves
<asac> just "crash" in title is enough :)
<asac> when they go ahead and duplicate those ... i will get a missle :)
<asac> i do when i visit as well :)
<gnomefreak> yeah i will search them now since i cant do crap with feisty apport. can you ping pitt about this crap? i will post retrace.log in a few minutes so you have something to show him
<asac> ok mt-feisty preview archive contains latest thunderbird with reply to list extension
<asac> aeh
<asac> patch
<asac> 1.5.0.10-0ubuntu1
<asac> gnomefreak: i am most interested to get to know if if gnome menu has proper icons ... can you try on your desktop feisty?
<asac> we are now using official branding
<asac> so there should be the blue bird in menu
<gnomefreak> for 1.5.0.10?
<asac> yes
<asac> 1.5.0.10-0ubuntu1
<gnomefreak> changing bugs to [apport]  firefox-bin crashed ?
<asac> yeah ... drop apport ... and -bin :)
<asac> no need for that info
<gnomefreak> k
<asac> just firefox crashes
<asac> :)
<asac> or ... "firefox crash"
<hjmf> hi gnomefreak asac I was doing something else
<asac> no problem
<asac> can you look at one of the traces gnomefreak failed to do?
<asac> and see if it works for you ... and in case ... how?
<hjmf> gnomefreak: give me an example
<gnomefreak> give me a minute i will post one
<gnomefreak> i have to rerun one
<hjmf> people.ubuntu.com is up again :)
<asac> hjmf: those are the "frame did not save the PC"
<asac> hjmf: yes :)
<asac> faster then ever
<hjmf> cool
<gnomefreak> asac: here is list of bugs that we need to change. Ill be working on them here and there see if i cant get apport to work also
<asac> gnomefreak: just change a few ... i will do the rest when you are ready
<asac> :)
<gnomefreak> hjmf: http://gnomefreak.pastebin.ca/382379
<hjmf> gnomefreak: k
<gnomefreak> ty
<asac> hjmf: you think today is a good day to try your mass-retrace-everything-automagic-in-chroot-script ... now that pitti archive is up?
<hjmf> That's my idea
<gnomefreak> hjmf: let me know if you want me to rerun it with the -d
<hjmf> ok
<hjmf> gnomefreak: http://librarian.launchpad.net/6633235/retraced_Stacktrace.txt
<hjmf> I dont get the error
<gnomefreak> i do
<gnomefreak> what apport are you using?
<hjmf>  dpkg -l | grep firefox | awk '{print $2" "$3}'
<hjmf> firefox 2.0.0.1+1-0ubuntu1
<hjmf> firefox-dbg 2.0.0.1+1-0ubuntu1
<hjmf> firefox-gnome-support 2.0.0.1+1-0ubuntu1
<hjmf> firefox-themes-ubuntu 0.5.4.1
<hjmf> libnspr4 1.firefox2.0.0.2+1-0ubuntu1
<hjmf> libnss3 1.firefox2.0.0.2+1-0ubuntu1
<hjmf> mozilla-firefox-gnome-support 2.0.0.1+1-0ubuntu1
<hjmf>  dpkg -l | grep apport | awk '{print $2" "$3}'
<hjmf> apport 0.61
<hjmf> python-apport 0.61
<asac> hjmf: why are versions mixed up for you?
<asac> e.g. firefox 2.0.0.1+1-0ubuntu1 != libnspr4 1.firefox2.0.0.2+1-0ubuntu1
<hjmf> Because of the script, it only removes and installs firefox from my cache
<asac> ah
<asac> maybe worth updating
<hjmf> asac: I'll see if I can get those packages from old repos
<asac> ah
<asac> no ... if it works that way ... fine
<hjmf> ok
<asac> though libnss3 has changed a lot
<gnomefreak> hjmf: i have same versions of everything
<asac> but we rarely see crashes in there
<asac> so probably not important to have the right one there
<gnomefreak> hjmf: your using chroot?
<hjmf> gnomefreak: yes
<gnomefreak> me too
<hjmf> gnomefreak: look at the script at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HMontoliu
<hjmf> not sure if it will help you though
<gnomefreak> not unless it magicly fixes errors
<hjmf> asac: if versions really matter I can do it, no problem, it will take a bit more to change between retraces
<asac> hmmm firefox-dbg is probably the biggest beast :)
<asac> gnomefreak: you have an up-to-date feisty?
<asac> aptitude dist-upgrade ??
<hjmf> gnomefreak: the only changes between latest packages are those in the script
<gnomefreak> uptodate from before i left in chroot. my non chroot feisty is fully up to date i will try with that.
<gnomefreak> gonna try a few things
<gnomefreak> it wasnt working before i left either
<gnomefreak> i will be back shortly need to find lunch
<hjmf> bon appetit!
<gnomefreak> gnomefreak@FeistyFawn:~/feisty-retraces$ apport-retrace -s -v -d 86637 2>&1 | tee retrace.log
<gnomefreak> :(
<gnomefreak> bash: apport-retrace: command not found
<gnomefreak> thats on a fully uptodate feisty
<gnomefreak> ha new apport package :(
<hjmf> yes, noticed apport 0.63
<hjmf> have to test yet
<gnomefreak> also no -d flag now
<gnomefreak> apport-retrace: error: no such option: -d
<gnomefreak> -v takes its place it seems
<gnomefreak> ok bbs
<hjmf> apport-retrace seems not to be there ??
<hjmf> ... ok different package
<gnomefreak> apport-retrace is the package name
<gnomefreak> WARNING: could not install missing packages: Failed to lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock
<gnomefreak> that cant be good
<hjmf> maybe removing that lock file
<gnomefreak> yeah but it shouldnt do that :(
<asac> if you break a running dpkg process ... that might happen
<asac> e.g. not break, but shutdown or something
<asac> try apt-get update
<asac> maybe it cleans up
<gnomefreak> ill try
<gnomefreak> i have a feeling its apport-retrace though
<asac> gnomefreak: you tried if latest tbird has good menu items?
<hjmf> the non existing -C option makes apport-retrace download all the dbgsym again
<asac> gnome menu i mean :)
<gnomefreak> asac: not yet
<hjmf> IMHO not a good upgrade
<asac> gnomefreak: we have a few hours left i guess
<hjmf> ... unless it improves something else
<hjmf> OMG what a huge python exception!!!
<gnomefreak> fixing the tb thing now i had your repo # out
<hjmf> \me is going to downgrade to apport 0.61
* hjmf is going to downgrade to apport 0.61
* gnomefreak not getting it from your repo as upgrade :(
<gnomefreak> ubuntu-devel@
<gnomefreak> has info
<gnomefreak> pitti just sent it
<gnomefreak> hmmmmm
<hjmf> gnomefreak: have you make work new apport-retrace?
<hjmf> or at least not crash :/
<gnomefreak> hjmf: no not yet i am trying to grab new tb to test
<hjmf> k
<gnomefreak> asac: i cant upgrade to your version. is this expected?
<asac> again the same problem as last time i guess :)
<gnomefreak> Installed: 1.5.0.9-0ubuntu1+mt Candidate: 1.5.0.9-0ubuntu1+mt
<asac> try remove and install ... do you see that version in apt-cache show
<gnomefreak> no its not there but i will try reinstalling it
<gnomefreak> nope still only wants to install 1.5.0.9
<gnomefreak> give me a few to work on this and get them installed
<asac> use apt-get install mozilla-thunderbird=1.5.0.10-0ubuntu1
<asac> or whatever version it is
<asac> please fast :)
<asac> the upload is going up ... i would like to verify :)
<gnomefreak> E: Version '1.5.0.10-0ubuntu1' for 'mozilla-thunderbird' was not found
<gnomefreak> im downloading them from the repo manully
<asac> ok
<gnomefreak> since your repo doesnt like me
<asac> you might have disabled repos that don't have a Release file
<asac> e.g. a non-signed/trusted release file
<gnomefreak> not getting those errors though
<gnomefreak> yep icon is there (i had to add it but the bird is there)
<gnomefreak> had to add icon for panel launcher
<gnomefreak> might have been from leaving the icon on panel after removing tb
<asac> gnomefreak: why?
<asac> in menu its there?
<asac> but panel broke?
<asac> hmm
<gnomefreak> after removing tb and installing new tb the icon was set to none
<asac> ok
<asac> think not much we can do about
<gnomefreak> nope i think that was just here
<gnomefreak> did you happen to build enigma?
<gnomefreak> engmail
<gnomefreak> even
<gnomefreak> i thought i remember it building when tb was built but its not here
<gnomefreak> even after sudo rm -rf lock (cd'ed to right place) i still get WARNING: could not install missing packages: Failed to lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock
<gnomefreak> and Backtrace stopped: frame did not save the PC
<gnomefreak> filed bug report on it, lets see what happens
<asac> gnomefreak: enigmail is in archive
<gnomefreak> ty
<asac> but it always has been :)
<asac> should still be compatible
<asac> its not here?
<asac> maybe you have some problems?
<asac> no your system apt cache :)
<asac> s/no/in/
<gnomefreak> its not http://people.ubuntu.com/~asac/mt-feisty/
<gnomefreak> s/its not/its not on
<asac> no ... there is no enigmail
<asac> its not needed
<asac> its in feisty
<asac> is a separate source
<asac> package
<gnomefreak> oh ok
<asac> https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=335028
<Ubugtu> Mozilla bug 335028 in Widget: Gtk "Firefox 1.5.0.2 Linux topcrash [@ IM_get_input_context] " [Critical,Assigned] 
<asac> was just moved to 1.8.1.4
<asac> denied for 2.0.0.3
<asac> damn mozilla people ... deny fix for no. 1 top-crash
<AlexLatchford> Hey im just adding the preview repositories to my system. Is version 2.0.0.2+1-0ubuntu1 or 2.0.0.2+1-0ubuntu1.mt2 newer?
<gnomefreak> what was thier reason?
<AlexLatchford> i am presuming .t2
<asac> mt2
<asac> yes
<AlexLatchford> okay, ill install that
<asac> does it upgrade do you?
<asac> or not?
<AlexLatchford> ill test
<asac> the idea was that it upgrades when running dist-upgrade
<asac> automatically
<AlexLatchford> yeah it spots it when it is in the Update manager
<asac> gnomefreak: did you run dist-upgrade or just upgrade
<gnomefreak> both
<gnomefreak> AlexLatchford: what version did you have before upgrade?
<asac> AlexLatchford: gnomefreak hat problem to get new version as upgrade... let us now if it works for you :)
<asac> s/hat/had/
<AlexLatchford> I believe I had 2.0.0.2+1-0ubuntu1
<AlexLatchford> I am using the GUI update manager and it picked it up
<asac> mt2 contains some more patches ... however i konw that it crashes mplayer instead of totem :/ ... already have a new version of patch. Will probably land in .mt3
<gnomefreak> asac: ff wasnt a problem it was tb
<asac> gnomefreak: you had problems with firefox too
<AlexLatchford> yeah it hasn't picked up 1.5.0.10
<asac> no?
<AlexLatchford> that was what I wanted to test
<AlexLatchford> nope
<asac> crazy
<asac> what is previous version?
<gnomefreak> asac: yeah bit that was different i think i used my version of fx and thats why
<AlexLatchford> 1.5.0.9
<asac> hmm
<AlexLatchford> i am on currently
<asac> maybe it only upgrades if you already have a version from the preview archive?
<asac> AlexLatchford: what is exact package version?
<AlexLatchford> it also had an error about Source.gz file not being present when I added the respositories via the GUI Source List Manager
<asac> AlexLatchford: yes .... thats true ... have not pushed sources, because orig.tar.gz is always huge :)
<asac> should be no problem for bin packages though
<asac> i guess i miss a Release file in the archive
<AlexLatchford> how do I find the exact package?
<AlexLatchford> which command?
<asac> COLUMNS=200 dpkg -l mozilla-thunderbird
<AlexLatchford> 1.5.0.9-0ubuntu1
<omgponiezlol> yes, this is Freddy
<omgponiezlol> i dunno why that happened
<Admiral_Chicago> asac gnomefreak 'omgponiezlol' is my alternate nick
<Admiral_Chicago> seems like the network went crazy on me
<asac> oh
<asac> you can bind your secondary nick
<gnomefreak> i know i did a /whois
<asac> so you are still cloaked
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: ^^^
<gnomefreak> ;)
<Admiral_Chicago> really? i'll fiddle with nickserv then
<asac> oh
<asac> you are not cloaked at all
<asac> gnomefreak: how do ubuntu members get a cloak?
<asac> like you have?
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: you can definitly bind nicks so you stay identified ... if you are not
<Admiral_Chicago> no i'm not..wait a sec
<gnomefreak> asac: talk to seveas (not sure who is doing them now) i can ping them if you want
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: i think its on some cloak tutorial page of freenode
<asac> e.g. the info how to bind nicks
<Admiral_Chicago> yea, i was doing the wrong passowrd
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-mozillateam.log
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- You do not have channel operator access to [#ubuntu-boot] 
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu-server]  Ubuntu Server Discussions (development and support)
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu-ops]  Welcome to #ubuntu-ops - Home of the operators for official K/X/Ed/Ubuntu channels. Questions, requests and complaints about Ubuntu related channels and their people can be filed here"
* #ubuntu-boot is desynced from anthony.freenode.net at 07:38pm
<asac> ok ... out for the night
<Admiral_Chicago> night
<hjmf> see you
<hjmf> .. enough for me. Bye
<gnomefreak> hmmmmmm thats strange :(
<gnomefreak> Admiral_Chicago: did you read the replies on bug 89704?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 89704 in firefox "No backport of Firefox 2.o to Dapper" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89704
<gnomefreak> firefox doesnt meet the backport requirments anyway
<Admiral_Chicago> no, i'll look now
<gnomefreak> wonders if that answers any questions
<Admiral_Chicago> it does
<Admiral_Chicago> okay cool
<Admiral_Chicago> gnomefreak: we aren't on the fridge for tomorrow
<Admiral_Chicago> are we meeitng here?
<gnomefreak> can i have link
<gnomefreak> @schedule new_york
<Admiral_Chicago> wait, we are...wth
<Ubugtu> Schedule for America/New_York: 05 Mar 16:00: Scribes Team | 06 Mar 13:00: Mozilla Team | 06 Mar 15:00: MOTU meeting | 06 Mar 18:00: New York LoCo Team | 07 Mar 07:00: Edubuntu | 07 Mar 12:00: First Launchpad Users meeting
<gnomefreak> sure we are
<Admiral_Chicago> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/event
<Admiral_Chicago> but, it's not on the front page
<Admiral_Chicago> wait, it is
<Admiral_Chicago> dang, i need new glasses...
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-03-06
<Admiral_Chicago> someone around to test a bug
<Admiral_Chicago> someone check out All in One Gestures, see if it breaks the spell checker
<Admiral_Chicago> https://addons.mozilla.org/firefox/12/
<Admiral_Chicago> i'm using the EN-US build.
<AlexLatchford> asac: TB Update just showed up by the way
<asac> yep
<asac>  Bug 89704
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 89704 in firefox "No backport of Firefox 2.o to Dapper" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89704
<asac> hi all :-P
<gnomefreak> good morning
<gnomefreak> asac: did you release a new firefox to feistys repos?
<asac> hmm
<asac> thunderbird is updated
<gnomefreak> 2.0.0.2+1-0ubuntu1
<gnomefreak> is that newer that mt2?
<asac> no
<gnomefreak> ok
<asac> mt2 is prepatch on top of that
<gnomefreak> updates are trying to update me was wondering
<gnomefreak> BTW im taking edgy retraces (since feistys are borked for me) if you run into any please assign to me ;)
<gnomefreak> ah found the problem it was the -dbgsym packages that failed the upgrade :(
<gnomefreak> asac: why is gothic marking every bug as a duplicate? :(
<asac> already kicked him
<asac> :)
<asac> he excused
<asac> its about the raise() thing
<asac> apparently we were late
<asac> :)
<asac> i tried go unmark some
<asac> i guess you found that
<asac> gnomefreak: so you are edgy man now?
<asac> :-D
<gnomefreak> yep i can be :)
<gnomefreak> i cant do feisty until i find out wth is going on
<asac> can you mesaure bandwidth
<asac> when downloading dbgsym packages for a feisty retrace
<asac> ??
<gnomefreak> no:(
<asac> its that the reason why we have don't retrace on client machines is officially that it takes more bandwidth then uploading the crash report
<asac> which I can't believe
<asac> as -dbgsym packages appear to be really tiny
<gnomefreak> they are
<gnomefreak> apport will be doing retraces before report upload AFAIK atleast thats how i understood it from pittis email
<asac> my last info is that this will be done automatically on server side
<gnomefreak> well if hjmf wants he can fous on feisty crashes and ill focus on edgy crashes (plus the other things we do. that way it leaves you david alex and freddy for other things
<gnomefreak> asac: at one time he wanted LP to do it but i dont know what ended up with that
<asac> cool :) ... hopefully, we don't just do crashes and everything else is missed in the noise :)
<gnomefreak> i do crashes on down time. if you need anything else just ping and i will stop retracing asap and get to it :)
<asac> if hjmf script works well, I will try to add some automated service that does nothing else, but trying to retrace all reports
<gnomefreak> but while the scripts are being automated apport is changing
<gnomefreak> like now apport-retrace is a package on its own and options changed
<gnomefreak> -d and -C were dropped
<asac> yes
<asac> now i remember
<asac> he goes straight server:
<asac> apport-retrace is moved to separate package beacuse users don't need it
<asac> because retraces are only done automatically or by triagers
<gnomefreak> right
<asac> thats status quo
<asac> i don't like core dumps submitted to public
<gnomefreak> i was gone for 3 days and everything changed
<asac> thats why I would like to push in other direction before too much work has been put into automating onserver side
<asac> but for that i need bandwidth data
<asac> to get discussion started
<asac> good is ... the -C option (for cache) should be there
<gnomefreak> asac: if qa team was able to remove coredumps... that would be nice but i dont know who can remove anything from LP other than Lp devels
<asac> so you can just do du -HS /cachefolder
<asac> to get info how much bytes were pulled for retrrace
<gnomefreak> asac: its done automagicly so no need for -C and -d
<asac> gnomefreak: i have a contact for that
<asac> can you do a ls -l and du -Hs on cache folder
<gnomefreak> asac: ive had a few people ask me to remove it
<asac> and paste please?
<gnomefreak> apt/cache folder?
<asac> hmm
<asac> dbgsym packages should be cached somewhere
<asac> probably not in /var/... as you can run as user
<gnomefreak> not anymore you dont
<asac> from what i read pitti added option to say which polder
<asac> you cannot run as user?
<gnomefreak> not really
<asac> thats a bug
<gnomefreak> nope
<asac> actually pitti invests lots of time
<asac> to even deal with chroots automatically as user
<asac> won't make sense if you cannot run as user
<asac> what happens?
<asac> if you try to run as user?
<gnomefreak> i filed a bug about it not grabbing the -dbgsym packages and it needs to be run as root to grab them (but when i do it crashes
<gnomefreak> crashing == bug :)
<gnomefreak> hold on a  sec
<asac> oh
<asac> i guess you should not run as root
<asac> this might cause serious hazards
<asac> as apport is really tested by uploading to feisty
<asac> so any bug can go in
<asac> especially with auto chroots
<asac> and stuff like that
<asac> its getting dangerous :)
<gnomefreak> bug 899169
<gnomefreak> bug 89916
<asac> yeah
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 89916 in apport "[Feisty] apport-retrace fails to retrace bugs." [Low,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89916
<asac> better
<asac> :)
<gnomefreak> either run as root or download -dbgsym packages by hand
<gnomefreak> either way IMHO isnt real great
<gnomefreak> i have to try the -u option ill see what happens
<asac> You need to either install the missing packages ma
<asac> You need to either install the missing packages manually (apport-retrace lists them) or run apport-retrace as root, or in a fakechroot with apport-chroot.
<asac> try fakechroot
<asac> i think thats the only thing pitti currently tests
<gnomefreak> i dont have a clue wth fakechroot is
<asac> me neither
<asac> but i guess its a package
<asac> and man fakechroot tells a lot :)
<gnomefreak> but is it just a package or is it another chroot environment needed?
<asac> its a package
<asac> how it fakes the chroot ... i don't know
<asac> i guess its just that users can setup chroots without being root
<gnomefreak> i will look into it this afternoon i think
* gnomefreak has mine set up to not use root
<asac> fakeroot runs a command in an environment wherein it appears to have  root  privileges  for  file
<asac>        manipulation.   This  is  useful  for allowing users to create archives (tar, ar, .deb etc.) with
<asac>        files in them with root permissions/ownership.  Without fakeroot one  would  need  to  have  root
<asac>        privileges  to create the constituent files of the archives with the correct permissions and own
<asac>        ership, and then pack them up, or one would have to  construct  the  archives  directly,  without
<asac>        using the archiver.
<asac> ok
<asac> so probably run ...
<gnomefreak> so like fakechroot apport-retrace -v -d ..... ?
<asac> hmm
<asac> no
<asac> i pasted wrong man
<asac> :)
* gnomefreak adding fakechroot to my to-do list
<gnomefreak> lol that was fakeroot you pasted
<asac> i will find out
<asac> afaik
<asac> there is a command
<asac> apportfakechroot
<asac> or something
<asac> that does magic
<asac> is fakechroot in dependencies of apport-retrace package?
<gnomefreak> ill look into it there has to be something on it (wiki or something)
<gnomefreak> not that i remember but will look
<gnomefreak> Depends: python (>= 2.4), python-apport (>= 0.45), lsb-base (>= 3.0-6), sysv-rc (>= 2.86.ds1-14.1ubuntu2)
<gnomefreak> nope
<gnomefreak> oops
* asac looking to pitti mail
<gnomefreak> Suggests: debootstrap (>= 0.3.3.2ubuntu2), fakeroot, fakechroot
<gnomefreak> its a suggestion
<gnomefreak> not a depends
<gnomefreak> This package also ships apport-chroot. This tool can create and manage chroots for usage with apport-retrace.
<gnomefreak> not real sure wth that is either. but i need to try this retrace with -u see if it works brb
<asac> hmmm procmail failed
<asac> delivered bugmail to inbox instead of bugbox
<asac> yes thats the one
<asac> i guess you can use fakechroot apport-chroot
<asac> or something
<asac> gnomefreak: let us know how it works if you find :)
<gnomefreak> i will. if you run into pitti today for anything else please ask him a little more about this. i think we need to add this to agenda for meeting, but how since its changing daily? but i will man the packages --help them and search them when i get caught up hopfully before meeting
<gnomefreak> not very frigging helpful at all :(
<gnomefreak> wtf
<gnomefreak> lets try this in chroot
<gnomefreak> *mental_note* -u stops crash and stops the save on pc error
* gnomefreak has to update chroot :(
<asac> hmm
<gnomefreak> i dont like this
<gnomefreak> asac: are you watching -devel?
<gnomefreak> newer packages == need updated crashreport?
<gnomefreak> will try to install the -dev packages anyway see if i get useful stack at all
<asac> yes
<asac> watching -devel
<asac> why?
<gnomefreak> asac: about the feisty retraces. he stated the feisty packages might be newer than the ones needed on retrace. what do we do? ask for a newer report?
<asac> maybe hjmf still has older packages?
<asac> otherwise for crashers, lets close them and say reporter that if crashes again he should reopen a new bug
<asac> ... as next crash is often of different type then initial posted
<gnomefreak> true
<asac> further add info to that comment
<asac> how to do retrace on his own
<asac> stating that this is the only reliable way that we can process his report for development ubuntu (aka feisty)
<asac> i have a greasemonkey script that allows to do bulk answers by one click
<gnomefreak> i dont like the idea of giving the user instructions on it because they have a hard enough time getting backtraces using gdb
<asac> it extends launchpad html ui
<asac> and adds links that insert the text in the proper text field
<asac> gnomefreak: yes ... lets not ask for gdb backtraces
<gnomefreak> greasmonkey would need to be used via email reply
<asac> why?
<asac> greasemonkey works in browser
<asac> you navigate to bug
<gnomefreak> oh
<asac> it extends webpages
<asac> you can add elements and arbitrary javascript
<asac> so we can extend launchpad
<asac> as we like
* gnomefreak will play with that today 
<asac> i can give you an example script
<asac> though it works only on non-beta
<asac> because relevant html elements and page names are different
<gnomefreak> asac: i dont ask for gdb unless they have a useless crash report. but i still think asking them to retrace thier own reports is not a great idea either
<asac> install greasemonkey
<asac> then open
<asac> http://people.ubuntu.com/~seb128/bugtriage.user.js
<asac> goto non-beta comment page
<asac> and you will see links for bulk answers
<asac> if you open the change state panel
<asac> hmm
<asac> i think retrace is more user friendly then gdb
<asac> as gdb needs to be run for a long time to eventually recapture
<asac> and retrace is definitly right
<asac> however if old
<asac> just close and say if it ever crashes they should report new bug
<asac> and that we are sorry, that we couldn't help
<gnomefreak> ok i think letting hjmf know until i can get feisty retraces to work.
<gnomefreak> i cant seems to open non beta pages :( i re-did URL to not use beta but still didnt brb i need to figure a few things out before i forget
<asac> ok
<gnomefreak> asac: this addess should open non beta https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apport/+bug/89916
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 89916 in apport "[Feisty] apport-retrace fails to retrace bugs." [Low,In progress] 
<gnomefreak> but it doesnt it re-adds beta to it
<gnomefreak> is there a way to disable beta view?
<gnomefreak> oh and sebs link above does do anything
<gnomefreak> Done downloading
<gnomefreak> --- stack trace ---
<gnomefreak> #0  0xb7f00410 in _start () from /lib/ld-linux.so.2
<gnomefreak> #1  0xb7d504f1 in ?? ()
<gnomefreak> #2  0x0805b30c in SIGTERM_oldact ()
<gnomefreak> #3  0x0000000b in ?? ()
<gnomefreak> #4  0xbfe63dc8 in ?? ()
<gnomefreak> #5  0x08057596 in nsProfileLock::operator= (this=0xb, rhs=@0xbfe63d3c) at nsProfileLock.cpp:96
<gnomefreak> No locals.
<gnomefreak> Backtrace stopped: frame did not save the PC
<gnomefreak> in chroot it works as far as grabbing the -dbgsym packages but ends in that. in non chroot it doesnt really grab the dbgsym packages and doesnt end in that
<asac> he?
<asac> what issues are we on here?
<asac> first: greasemonkey script of seb ?
<gnomefreak> there is no script there
<asac> second: stacktrace
<asac> what?
<gnomefreak> its untitled page without a popup for download
<asac> definitly
<asac> http://people.ubuntu.com/~seb128/bugtriage.user.js
<asac> i just opened
<asac> there is a java script file
<gnomefreak> im not getting anything there
<asac> you have greasemonkey installed already?
<gnomefreak> its blank
<gnomefreak> yes
<gnomefreak> and restarted ff already after installing it
<asac> which vversion?
<gnomefreak> firefox-greasemonkey: Installed: 0.6.6.20061017.0-2ubuntu1
<gnomefreak> even if i open http://people.ubuntu.com/~seb128/ and click on bugtriage... it doesnt do anything at all. wont load wont think about loding
<gnomefreak> loading
<gnomefreak> and JS is enabled
<gnomefreak> firefox version 2.0.0.2+1-0ubuntu1.mt2
<gnomefreak> all the other links on the page work fine its just that one that doesnt do anything
<asac> hmm
<asac> for me it pops up
<asac> asking me if i want to install the greasemonkey script
<gnomefreak> maybe i should check pop  up blocker
<asac> hmm
<asac> don't think so
<asac> extension can always break popup blocker
<asac> maybe download with wget
<asac> and add through tools->greasemonkey->manage scripts
<asac> and there Edit
<gnomefreak> good idea :)
<asac> where you can choose script on hd
<asac> where did you get greasemonkey from
<asac> ??
<asac> i installed it as ubuntu package iirc
<gnomefreak> asac: ubuntu
<gnomefreak> ok i have manage scripts open. so add it?
<gnomefreak> to included pages?
<asac> no
<asac> on the left
<asac> edit
<asac> and then there is a filepicker
<gnomefreak> again its not poping one up
<gnomefreak> wtf is going on here
<asac> you press on edit and nothing happens?
<asac> you see anything in javascript console?
<gnomefreak> asac: right
<gnomefreak> nope
<asac> crazy
<asac> what if you remove greasemonkey package and install from addons?
<gnomefreak> trying
<gnomefreak> nope still not opening anything
<gnomefreak> asac: what version of ff are you using?
<asac> hmm
<asac> egy
<asac> edgy
<asac> 2.0.0.2+...
<asac> maybe you have other extension installed
<asac> that breaks greasemonkey?
<gnomefreak> ill look at it in a bit i need to do something.
<asac> sure
<gnomefreak> i think i know what is messing it up :) checking now
<gnomefreak> thats strange
<gnomefreak> Warning: Error in parsing value for property 'display'.  Declaration dropped.
<gnomefreak> Source File: https://beta.launchpad.net/+icing/style.css
<gnomefreak> Line: 12
<gnomefreak> im gonna clear them and try again
<asac> hmm
<gnomefreak> those are page errors i also get them with wikis
<asac> you have problems i cannot tell :)
<asac> i guess they are not that bad
<asac> maybe they just exist for ie
<gnomefreak> http://tldp.org/LDP/Bash-Beginners-Guide/html/index.html  this doesnt spit out anything
<asac> and firefox just verbosely ignores them
<asac> do you have extensions installed?
<asac> i think there are really some that are incompatible with greasemonkey
<gnomefreak> yes im disable them now
<gnomefreak> got a bigger edit button but still not poping anything up :(
<asac> try invoking the js by url too
<asac> cannot remember if one can really add by edit
<asac> maybe its indeed just update already added scripts
<asac> i have one installed and pressing edit brings file dialog
<asac> navigating to .js url pops up install script dialog
<asac> similar to the install extension dialog
<gnomefreak> ok ill try
<gnomefreak> that worked
<gnomefreak> still cant get out of beta :(
<gnomefreak> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/80533
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 80533 in firefox "Firefox crashed while downloading flashplayer from adobe site" [Medium,Needs info] 
<gnomefreak> that pulls up beta :(
<gnomefreak> it doesnt look like you can disable LP beta view
<asac> hmm
<asac> i managed
<asac> last time i tried :)
<gnomefreak> ah i found it
<asac> where ... now i can't find it :)
<gnomefreak> https://launchpad.net/
<asac> you ahve to go to www.launchpad.net
<gnomefreak> asac: on top says disable for 2 hours
<asac> yes
<gnomefreak> ok what am i looking for on the page?
<asac> go to some bug
<asac> go to place where you would change statet
<asac> e.g. needs info
<asac> there should be new links
<asac> for bulk replies
<gnomefreak> Needs Backtrace]  [Needs Details]  [No Reply]  [Forwarded]  [Support Request]  [Default Change]  [Duplicate] 
<gnomefreak> that?
<gnomefreak> sweet
<gnomefreak> now if we can get that for beta it would be alot of help ;) but beta always changes so maybe not best idea
<asac> gnomefreak: yes
<asac> i will work on this
<gnomefreak> noone asked why this person was Right click and choose save as for the flash rpm file.
<asac> beta should be not too unstable
<asac> i hope
<gnomefreak> asac: cool ty. might want to add "our" responces to some if you van :)
<gnomefreak> s/van/can  unless its too much work than we can use them as is
<gnomefreak> its not #1 priority, i would say add that to your to-do-list on freetime :)
<asac> gnomefreak: definitly
<asac> we need our own responses
<gnomefreak> i might have a look at it see if i cant change it.
<asac> those are not of much help
<gnomefreak> it shouldnt be too hard, all the calls and everything are there just woud need to replace launchpad.net to beta.launchpad.net and things like that
<gnomefreak> atleast that is without looking at it
<asac> gnomefreak: i guess the html elements are not the proper one
<asac> form field might be in different place in hierachy
<gnomefreak> oh
<asac> so some html reading is necessary for beta too
<asac> anyway, skeleton is there
<asac> the rest is just work
<gnomefreak> you might have to do it than but i will look at it see if my limited knowledge can do it
<asac> there are xpath strings
<asac> those need to be adapted
<asac> maybe you recognize them
<asac> if not i can take a look at some point in near future
<gnomefreak> i will try to look at it before meeting and sometime after or before meeting i will let you know
<asac> oh damn meeting
<asac> i have to dial in
<asac> to mozilla status meeting
<asac> hmmm
<asac> i guess i can only comment sporadically
<asac> damn damn damn
<asac> its 1900 ?
<asac> UTC?
<gnomefreak> 18:00 UTC
<asac> oh
<asac> that might work
<asac> :)
<gnomefreak> so 1900 for you i think
<asac> 1900 utc is mozilla conference
<asac> ok
<asac> @schedule
<Ubugtu> Schedule for Etc/UTC: 06 Mar 18:00: Mozilla Team | 06 Mar 20:00: MOTU meeting | 06 Mar 23:00: New York LoCo Team | 07 Mar 12:00: Edubuntu | 07 Mar 17:00: First Launchpad Users meeting | 08 Mar 16:00: Ubuntu Development Team
<asac> @schedule europe/berlin
<Ubugtu> Schedule for Europe/Berlin: 06 Mar 19:00: Mozilla Team | 06 Mar 21:00: MOTU meeting | 07 Mar 00:00: New York LoCo Team | 07 Mar 13:00: Edubuntu | 07 Mar 18:00: First Launchpad Users meeting | 08 Mar 17:00: Ubuntu Development Team
<asac> ok
<gnomefreak> hjmf: would you mind if you did feisty retraces and i did edgys? i cant get feistys to run properly yet. this way you can focus on feisty and i can focus on edgy retraces.
<hjmf> gnomefreak: OK, I'll do feistys
<gnomefreak> ok cool :) thank you
<hjmf> btw have you tested new apport?
<gnomefreak> yes there are alot of things we need to look into
<hjmf> does it work fine
<hjmf> ?
<hjmf> for what Ive read it creates it's own chroot
<gnomefreak> not on edgy i didnt try it but on feisty theres alot i need to know before i can work it properly
<gnomefreak> you need to use either root or retrace-chroot/ fakechroot
<asac> hjmf: if you have not old apport in cache better not upgrade ... John said feisty is broken atm
<gnomefreak> but i havent had time yet to deeply look into that
<gnomefreak> for me it has been so i have alot of working to do with it
<gnomefreak> running it now after installing packages
<hjmf> asac: I'm using an old apport since  I was not confident with the new improvements
<gnomefreak> see if it helped
<gnomefreak> hjmf: new improvments suck IMHO makes it that much harder to use
<gnomefreak> but i will keep you guys informed when i figure these things out
<asac> hjmf: wise man :)
<hjmf> gnomefreak:  ok. But afaik it now downloads each time all the dbgsyms
<asac> gnomefreak: i think its just temporarily
<hjmf> asac: :)
<gnomefreak> yes sort of
<asac> if bugs are gone things will be more powerful
<asac> though maybe for most simple things a bit more difficult
<asac> but who knows
<gnomefreak> hjmf: for that to worky ou need to either use fakechroot or root
<hjmf> gnomefreak: ok. I'll read the docs. if any.
<gnomefreak> hjmf: bug 89916 might get you started
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 89916 in apport "[Feisty] apport-retrace fails to retrace bugs." [Low,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89916
<gnomefreak> *might*
<hjmf> @schedule barcelona
<gnomefreak> i keep getting WARNING: could not install missing packages: dpkg failed to unpack archives
<hjmf> @schedule Madrid
<Ubugtu> Schedule for Europe/Madrid: 06 Mar 19:00: Mozilla Team | 06 Mar 21:00: MOTU meeting | 07 Mar 00:00: New York LoCo Team | 07 Mar 13:00: Edubuntu | 07 Mar 18:00: First Launchpad Users meeting | 08 Mar 17:00: Ubuntu Development Team
<hjmf> I won't be online for the meeting
<Admiral_Chicago> @schedule Chicago
<Ubugtu> Schedule for America/Chicago: 06 Mar 12:00: Mozilla Team | 06 Mar 14:00: MOTU meeting | 06 Mar 17:00: New York LoCo Team | 07 Mar 06:00: Edubuntu | 07 Mar 11:00: First Launchpad Users meeting | 08 Mar 10:00: Ubuntu Development Team
<asac> heh
<asac> http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=415179
<Admiral_Chicago> i may be in class as well
<Ubugtu> Gnome bug 415179 in general "crash in Movie Player: smoking a joint." [Critical,Resolved: duplicate] 
<asac> :)
<asac> so lets reproduce that one
<Admiral_Chicago> wait, no i'll be here...
<asac> :)
<gnomefreak> ok just uploaded log file to bug report for pitti
<gnomefreak> asac: that looks alot like the bugs we have with #34 0xb72d43f7 in pthread_mutex_lock () in retrace. (i dont remember numbers i do too many bugs at a time)
<gnomefreak> ok im off for lunch i should be here before meeting ;)
<asac> hmm
<asac> 0xb72d43f7
<asac> is illegal
<asac> is that a long stack?
<gnomefreak> on the upstream bug yes on ours not so long
<asac> ok
<asac> if you find such a bug, let me know :)
<gnomefreak> 129 on upstream
<gnomefreak> i will
<gnomefreak> brb
<hjmf> see you, have to go
<gnomefreak> bye
<Admiral_Chicago> grammar is *hard*
* Admiral_Chicago points room to #ubuntu
<Admiral_Chicago> err #ubuntu-meeting
<gnomefreak> asac: should i bother with a dapper chroot for retraces?
<gnomefreak> Admiral_Chicago: still have 30minutes
<gnomefreak> ;)
<Admiral_Chicago>  i know.
<Admiral_Chicago> i may be in and out, i have my grammar hw to look at still...
<asac> gnomefreak: dapper has no apport nor crash reports i guess
<gnomefreak> asac: good point
<asac> dapper chroot would be of benifit to help on QA on security releases
<asac> :)
<gnomefreak> ok today ill try to get to it
<gnomefreak> have a problem here
<gnomefreak> seems bug 19552 is a dump bug. everyone just throws reports there and so far after the first 5 only 1 report is good. im assuming we have done most of them on other bug as i remember the users
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 19552 in firefox "Crash after firefox is opening a new window (when it should open the new URL in the same window/tab) - No More Crash Report Please!" [High,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/19552
<gnomefreak> i would like to close this or do something with it.
<gnomefreak> i know 3 or 4 or the users were posting reports on any bug that looked the same. serge for example attached his crash report to over 6 bugs on the same day
<gnomefreak> what do you think best way would be
<gnomefreak> looks like i did most of them already. i will do the last one on there and see what i come up with
<gnomefreak> asac: heres one with #6  0xb7e15cc0 in __pthread_mutex_unlock_usercnt () from /lib/tls/i686/cmov/libpthread.so.0
<gnomefreak> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/19552/comments/52
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 19552 in firefox "Crash after firefox is opening a new window (when it should open the new URL in the same window/tab) - No More Crash Report Please!" [High,Needs info] 
<dfarning> good morning all
<Admiral_Chicago> hey david
<dfarning> Am  I here at the correct time
<gnomefreak> good morning
<gnomefreak> yes
<dfarning> hey gnomefreak is every thing going ok at home
<gnomefreak> so far so good, aunts really sick thats why im in PA
<gnomefreak> ill be here for about a month. i hope less
<dfarning> Im sorry
<gnomefreak> its ok just have to see what happens with new meds
<dfarning> dad started a new cycle of chemo today so it is a bit touchy here
<Admiral_Chicago> thats rough
<gnomefreak> sorry to hear that
<dfarning> ty
<AlexLatchford> Howdy
<Majost> hang in there.. I'v been where you are myself.
<gnomefreak> hi AlexLatchford
<AlexLatchford> :)
<gnomefreak> AlexLatchford: you ready? and are you still chairing?
<Admiral_Chicago> dfarning: some other time, i'd like to talk about the DerivativeTeam
<gnomefreak> asac: i assigned you to bug 19552 ;) please dont hate me :)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 19552 in firefox "Crash after firefox is opening a new window (when it should open the new URL in the same window/tab) - No More Crash Report Please!" [High,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/19552
<asac> gnomefreak: ok
<dfarning> Admiral_Chicago, you had a question about DerivativeTeam?
<Admiral_Chicago> yea, what are you guys doing
<Admiral_Chicago> just kicking it off?
<dfarning> yes
<Admiral_Chicago> cool! need help?
<dfarning> basically I am trying to get a policy together where it is easier for our derivates to work with us
<dfarning> not just chuck our packages over the fence and forget about them;(
<Admiral_Chicago> i think a large part is getting resources to work for another team.
<Admiral_Chicago> i'd like to see more people doing xubuntu-doc work.
<AlexLatchford> dfarning: you should talk to LP Team to get a +Downstream button added
<AlexLatchford> so we can track stuff
<dfarning> working on that;)
<dfarning> I want downstreams to pass us good issues report
<dfarning> but they mostly use bugzilla
<dfarning> LP is more capable bt propritary;(
<Admiral_Chicago> goodness, this grammar is impossible
<Admiral_Chicago> dfarning: send me an email, i like your team idea
<Admiral_Chicago> i'll be winning to help out as much as I can
<dfarning> will do and thanks
* dfarning going to harass the LP guys about downstream tracker
<Admiral_Chicago> just make sure its an email or else I won't get to it...i've become one of those people
<Majost> Downstream tracker is important to us here at linspire.
<Majost> nothing I sucks up more of my time than searching multiple databases for the same bugs
<Majost> heh
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-mozillateam:Admiral_Chicago] : Home of Ubuntu Mozilla Team - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam | Bug Triagers read: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Bugs/States & https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Bugs/Tags | Preview archives at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/PreviewArchives |
<Admiral_Chicago> yup, thats a big waste
* Admiral_Chicago goes to hw then class
<asac> hehe ... funny thing such a conference :)
<asac> Majost: what do you mean by downstream tracker?
<asac> what do you have in mind ... any specific ideas on how to improve launchpad in this regards?
<AlexLatchford> Minutes available at.. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MeetingLogs/Mozilla/20070306
<gnomefreak> ty AlexLatchford
<Admiral_Chicago> thanks AlexLatchford
<Majost> asac, to check bugs on our side as well
<Majost> and viceversa
<Majost> I think a use case is in order here...
<Majost> Lets start with an application crashing, and apport coming into action
<Majost> user is directed to the launchpad site, enters the description of the bug and a search is executed for a similar bug
<Majost> however a similar/same bug does not exist on launchpad, but may exist on bugzila.freespire.org or even upstream at Debian
<asac> ok
<asac> for crash reports its probably a traceback db which is needed
<asac> a central one where you can make your users commit to as well
<asac> but for other bugs i don't know
<Majost> *nod*
<Majost> it is a tough problem
<asac> if we have central db we need to ensure that we can properly identify issues that do not come from us/you
<Majost> yup
<Majost> thats where things get sticky
<Majost> whos bug is it REALLY
<asac> i don't see a problem
<Majost> is it a mozilla bug, a debian bug, etc.
<asac> if we have a db and can see that it originates from linspire
<asac> we have to look into crashes anyway
<asac> however for matching already found dupliates its helpful
<Majost> I agree
<asac> in the end we cannot demand anything from the other side (e.g. fix now or else ...); so its only about improving information infrastructure so we don't duplicate effords.
<asac> and if you have patches that you think apply to us too, just make sure I see them, so i can get upstream approval and include at some point.
<gnomefreak> asac: this is the one we have alot of with pthread_mutex_unlock_*  http://librarian.launchpad.net/6488411/Stacktrace
<gnomefreak> from bug 76608
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 76608 in firefox "Crash when opening a bookmark via del.ico.us" [High,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/76608
<gnomefreak> oops no
<gnomefreak> bug 77222
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 77222 in firefox "crash from viewing java-applet containign page runescape.com on a low memory machine" [High,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/77222
<gnomefreak> 77308 also
<asac> hmm
<asac> bug 76608 is
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 76608 in firefox "Crash when opening a bookmark via del.ico.us" [High,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/76608
<gnomefreak> thats what i said too. not real sure what the mutex is but alot of bugs have it
<asac> @g_timeout_dispatch @nsAppShell::Run
<asac> bug 77222 is:
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 77222 in firefox "crash from viewing java-applet containign page runescape.com on a low memory machine" [High,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/77222
* asac waiting for lp
<gnomefreak> lp is slow as crap here
<gnomefreak> AlexLatchford: you still here?
<asac> Dimal's is same
<gnomefreak> im leaning towards bug 84716 to be more orca than fx
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 84716 in firefox "firefox crashes, screen divides after applying orca screen reader" [High,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84716
<asac> elpitagorico's is
<asac> @DocumentViewerImpl::Destroy
<asac> for now
<gnomefreak> @g_timeout_dispatch @nsAppShell::Run??? same this as nsAppShellrun?
<asac> no ... this is something new
<asac> just add those two to summary
<asac> and name it master of that crash
<gnomefreak> k
<asac> [@g_timeout_dispatch]  [ ...] 
<asac> i think 77222 should be used for elpitagorico's issue
<asac> e.g. [@DocumentViewerImpl::Destroy] 
<asac> [@nsPluginInstanceOwner::Init@
<asac> ^^ add that to 77222 as well
<asac> [@nsPluginInstanceOwner::Init] 
<asac> of course
<asac> so 77222: [@DocumentViewerImpl::Destroy]  [@nsPluginInstanceOwner::Init]  :-D
<gnomefreak> so dont name it master? or still do
<gnomefreak> bug 77222 is as follows
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 77222 in firefox "[@DocumentViewerImpl::Destroy]   [@nsPluginInstanceOwner::Init] " [High,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/77222
<asac> sure master
<gnomefreak> k
<asac> always master if we have no other master for that
<asac> and move master to confirm
<asac> confirmed state i mean
<gnomefreak> k
<asac> not mt-confirm
<asac> mt-upstream is tag
<gnomefreak> should i report one for dimal or is he part of this bug?
<asac> drop a note that dimal is a duplicate from the other crash ... but that we use this report for elpit...'s crash
<asac> you can subscribe dimal to the other
<asac> as a servie
<gnomefreak> dupe of what crash? you said his was a new one i thought
<asac> no elpitagorico's is new
<asac> dimal is dupe of the first bug you mentioned
<asac> bug 76608
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 76608 in firefox "Crash when opening a bookmark via del.ico.us" [High,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/76608
<asac> or?
<asac> maybe verify that his stacktrace really has the timoeout issue
<gnomefreak> k
<asac> bug 76608 is master for
<asac> [@g_timeout_dispatch]  [@nsAppShell::Run] 
<gnomefreak> k
<gnomefreak> asac: what do you want to do with bug 85857. you said in bug to mark as dupe of filepicker if he didnt respond
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 85857 in firefox "firefox crashes when attempting to save video links" [High,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85857
<asac> y go ahead
<asac> close or dupe
<asac> whatever gives more karma :)
<gnomefreak> lol neither anymore
<gnomefreak> is bug 86362 a masterbug?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 86362 in firefox "firefox crash [@gtk_xtbin_new] " [High,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86362
<asac> lp down
<asac> internal error 500
<gnomefreak> ah
<asac> yes
<asac> but please
<asac> use
<asac> [@gtk_xtbin_new]  [@nsPluginNativeWindowGtk2::CallSetWindow]  [@nsObjectFrame::InstantiatePlugin] 
<asac> thanks
<gnomefreak> k
<asac> please assign to me and move to confirmed stage mark mt-upstream ... and try to find duplicates :)
<asac> this looks interesting ;)
<asac> as i have worked a good bunch on plugin code because of the restyle_issues
<asac> whch we now will resolve on totem side
<gnomefreak> ok time for me to get ready to pick aunt up from work be back later or tomorrow
<asac> ty
<asac> bye
<gnomefreak> yw bye
<asac> i move it back to needs info as we definitly should try to get some testcase from hopefully some duplicate reports
<asac> guess has to to with flash plugin ... but probably a mozilla problem anyways
<asac> cu tomorrow
<gnomefreak> council mail sent.
<AlexLatchford> gnomefreak: yea
<AlexLatchford> anyone else not receiving any ubuntu lists mail?
<Admiral_Chicago> just got one
<asac> i guess i get them
<asac> though load has never been really high on lists i am subscribed to
<asac> of yes ... ubuntu-bugs ... i am still getting some mails for that list ... i unsubscribed 4 days ago or so
<Admiral_Chicago> anyone have an idea how to list the number of installable packages?
<asac> installable?
<asac> hmm
<asac> grep in Packages.gz ?
<Admiral_Chicago> 20818 according to Synaptic
* Admiral_Chicago returns to doc work
<asac> yes probably you can do
<asac> that
<asac> :)
<Admiral_Chicago> there has to be a CLI to do it. i hate GUIs for installing packages
<asac> yes probably grep in Packages.gz
<asac> should be somewhere in /var/...
<asac> maybe there is a higher level CLI program ... but have no idea
<Admiral_Chicago> i'd like to know how many are in main specifically, then universe
<asac> e.g.
<asac> grep -c ^Package: /var/lib/apt/lists/de.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_edgy-updates_main_binary-amd64_Packages
<asac> should do the trick
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: just use the right Packages file
<dfarning> asac, are the retraces looking better?
<asac> which ones?
<asac> in general? or some specific?
<dfarning> well in general is -retrace meeting your need better?
<asac> hmmm
<dfarning> that didnot sound positive;(
<asac> can't tell ... luckily usually i only see good results :)
<asac> so i cannot say ... ask gnomefreak and hjmf who do most of retraces
<dfarning> from your perspective what still need work
<asac> definitly a backtrace db
<dfarning> i'll follow up with them
<Admiral_Chicago> asac: i'll keep write that down
<asac> that automatically matches duplicates
<asac> and shows you all bug reporter messages on one page
<asac> so you might identify how to track an issue down (e.g. extract a testcase)
<asac> dfarning: further ... privacy issues
<asac> people should either be warned that report might contain private data
<asac> or original reports should go over https to some trusted maschine that automatically retraces
<asac> imo it would be best to do retraces right when report is captured
<asac> so on user maschine befor he submits
<dfarning> Linspire and guadalinux also had the same conserns
<asac> argument against symbolization on user maschine was a bandwidth thing
<asac> but at least for firefox, the core dump is probably more data than all dbgsym packages
<dfarning> the main problem with doing the retrace on the reporters machine is the hug number of dl needed
<asac> hmm
<asac> not that much i guess
<asac> setup a proper cache then it will at max be double packages then normal
<asac> whereas -dbgsym packages are smaller than the normal one
<asac> of course releasing in ~pitti on people.ubuntu.com would not be feasible
<asac> should go on mirrors
<dfarning> pitti repo is getting huge
<asac> yes
<dfarning> as we ask him to retain stuff
<asac> how much percentage of mirror size has it?
<asac> that would not be needed
<asac> hmmm
<dfarning> if triagers see the retrace are there still privacy issues
<asac> yes ... but user can read retrace and look (in normal case)
<asac> so its not as critical
<asac> the core dump contains all
<asac> stacktrace is just a tiny fraction
<dfarning> was wonder how much of the problem will go away when retrace on handled in the data center
<asac> don't know
<asac> i still don't see this happen
<asac> but who knows
<dfarning> martin claims he is close;)
<asac> to what?
<asac> automatically retracing?
<asac> i hope so
<asac> :)
<dfarning> getting retraces on service
<dfarning> That guy is great
<asac> i think we should expect some disrupting happenings in the beginning :)
<asac> but i guess they will work out nicely
<dfarning> New service rollouts are always perfect on linux;)
<asac> next step would be to add data to trace db instead of bts
<asac> its only bloat
<asac> we can then pick top-crashers and open bugs to track them on our own
<dfarning> I think that is farther away
<dfarning> still debate over necessity of crash db
<dfarning> no one else seem to be getting hit as hard as firefox;(
<asac> for packages with huge amount of different crashes like firefox
<asac> its important
<asac> other might not care
<asac> if they just get hit by a flood of duplicates
<asac> of one or two issues
<asac> yeah ... thats why we are lead users
<asac> and we are here to make launchpad the best service in world
<asac> i think a good crash db is the right way
<dfarning> darn right
<asac> can be provided as service to downstream
<asac> to easily get the big picture
<asac> and more input for rare crashes
<dfarning> agree
<asac> at best that crash db gets a read-only integration to talkback as well :)
<asac> but in the long run upstream releases will probably die
<asac> with distribution package installs already much higher than official downloads
<dfarning> I you don't mind I will log off and summarize your ideas, and see who we can get to buy in.
<asac> dfarning: please wait
<dfarning> oh sit more
<asac> i am preparing a report to launchpad lead
<asac> on request by mark
<dfarning> what is that
<asac> so maybe don't get things running one by one
<dfarning> s/sit/shit/
<asac> we should find all things we need and put them into one document
<asac> then we can send one mail which will get highest attention
<asac> to those that can decide
<dfarning> for mt related needs/wants
<asac> yes
<asac> its
<asac> mark things we as heavy load users can provide valuable input on how to improve things
<asac> s/things/thinks/
<dfarning> is that to elliot or matthew?
<asac> i don't remember
<asac> i have to look up
<asac> in mail
<asac> its been a few weeks
<asac> :)
<dfarning> ar you going to get a chance to work on it it the next few days?
<asac> you can help ... we can setup a wiki where we aggregate what we need
<asac> dfarning: you can try to get people to convince that they need a crash db
<asac> anyway
<dfarning> ;)
<asac> if it works through normal channels fine :)
<asac> but as you said that people appear somehoe against this
<asac> i thought it would be better to push through other channels
<asac> any ... summarizing my ideas is good :)
<dfarning> not against...just can't figure out how to make it work easily
<asac> what?
<asac> ah
<asac> ok
<asac> yes
<dfarning> the crash db
<asac> it requires resources
<asac> of course
<dfarning> to many man hours
<dfarning> Ok i will sumarrize your thought tonight and post them on a wiki by tommorow
<asac> exactly ... so lets summarize the reasoning and why its important and how it help downstream collaboration
<asac> to empasize our position
<dfarning> this is a ball I would like to get rolling
<asac> thats good
<dfarning> ty
<asac> yeah but we need make the ball a high quality one with decent weight :)
<dfarning> I'll try but Alex may need to check my grammer;(
<asac> hehe
<dfarning> bye
<asac> name it braindump page about malone improvements
<asac> :)
<asac> so no grammar is needed
<asac> bye
<Admiral_Chicago> fast work on the ML
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-03-07
<AlexLatchford> dfarning: gammar :P
<AlexLatchford> grammar even
<AlexLatchford> Anyone else find that renaming a folder in 1.5.0.10 TB produces an error
<AlexLatchford> No wait, changing its capitals does..
<AlexLatchford> so from 'test' to 'Test' produces an error
<asac> hmm
<asac> problem with case sensitiveness?
<asac> ok fellows ... totem will be fixed soon ... please search through db and mark all bugs that have gtk_style_realize in trace as duplicate of the master filepicker bug ... and merge all current gtk_style_realize bugs as well as theme crash master bug in one bug
<asac> as soon as totem is uploaded we will close all these ande then look if any such thing is ever reported again :)
<gnomefreak> asac: i got alot of them yesterday if i am ablet o get on line today i will try
<asac> good
<asac> in fact all gtk_realize belong to the same bug
<asac> so ::nsFilePicker ... nsAppShell::Run ... etc.
<asac> all are one ;)
<asac> and should be gone :)
<gnomefreak> they are all one?
<asac> yes
<gnomefreak> goodie
<asac> all crashes will be gone :)
<asac> finally some chance to clean things up in bts :)
<asac> ok ... i am out for 10 minutes ... got to get narcotics like cigarettes, bread, coffee :)
<asac> bug 90333
<gnomefreak> as soon as i find out wtf is going on ill be starting my coffee iv
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 90333 in totem "totem plugin causes frequent gecko crashes because NPPVpluginKeepLibraryInMemory is broken" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90333
<asac> is the one that works around it
<asac> maybe drop a note to the master bugs
<asac> that this workaround fixes this for us
<asac> i will open a new bug, which will deal with NPPVpluginKeepLibraryInMemory is broken in mozilla
<asac> as this is just bad
<asac> though totem is the only plugin we have in archive that uses this option
<gnomefreak> k
<asac> ok got to got and find things above
<gnomefreak> someone is saying 1.5.0.10 tb is borked
<asac> about what?
<gnomefreak> im trying to find out
<gnomefreak> heno in -devel is saying it
<asac> https://beta.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mozilla-thunderbird/+bugs?field.searchtext=&orderby=-datecreated&search=Search&field.status%3Alist=Unconfirmed&field.status%3Alist=Confirmed&field.status%3Alist=In+Progress&field.status%3Alist=Needs+Info&field.status%3Alist=Fix+Committed&field.assignee=&field.owner=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.has_patch=&field.has_no_package=
<asac> i don't see new bugs
<asac> at least not frequent ones
<gnomefreak> bug 90066
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 90066 in mozilla-thunderbird "[apport]  mozilla-thunderbird-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90066
<gnomefreak> it looks like a crash without coredump :(
<gnomefreak> but take a look at those if you find them able to be retraced i will try them.
* gnomefreak goes for coffee
<asac> me too
<asac> :)
<asac> buy narcotics (see above)
<asac> gnomefreak: can we retrace tbir?
<asac> or are there no -dbgsym packages?
<asac> there should be -dbgsym packages ... but do they yield good traces?
<asac> reassigne two tbird crashes to gnomefreak ... maybe you can retrace :)
<gnomefreak> ill try
<gnomefreak> in feisty ther eis
<gnomefreak> bug 90066 needs coredump ;)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 90066 in mozilla-thunderbird "[apport]  mozilla-thunderbird-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [High,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90066
<gnomefreak> asac: i only see one report assigned to me. what was the 2nd one?
<asac> hmm
<asac> bug 90346
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 90346 in mozilla-thunderbird "[apport]  mozilla-thunderbird-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall() (dup-of: 90348)" [High,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90346
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 90348 in mozilla-thunderbird "[apport]  mozilla-thunderbird-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90348
<asac> ah ... he posted a new one and closed the original
<asac> maybe the new one already has symbols?
<gnomefreak> i got it :)
<asac> close bug 90066
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 90066 in mozilla-thunderbird "[apport]  mozilla-thunderbird-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [High,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90066
<asac> with "please report new bug if you ever get a new crash report. thank you"
<asac> we should really eliminate the mt-needreport imo
<gnomefreak> i asked for full report on that one
<asac> its just not worth to take care
<asac> better close right away and let reporter know how to better report next time
<asac> gnomefreak: ok ... you can always do what you like of course :)
<asac> https://beta.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mozilla-thunderbird/+bug/90348
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 90348 in mozilla-thunderbird "[apport]  mozilla-thunderbird-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [High,Needs info] 
<gnomefreak> :) i want to try feisty retrace locally to see if i can get a good stack
<asac> bad?
<asac> heno installed -dbgsym
<asac> crazy that such a bad stack came out of it
<asac> i would really like to know if thunderbird retraces work at all
<asac> maybe -dbgsym pacckages are borked
<asac> and i have to do something about this when building package
<gnomefreak> well lets see what happens with the retrace first. im not sure the -dbgsym help without retrace.
<asac> :)
<asac> sure
<gnomefreak> brb
<gnomefreak> IMHO we need -dbg packages for everything we support and add them as depends of the main package. this way when we get a crash report most of the stack should be good
<asac> hmmm probably it won't work ... i am build dbgsym packages for now
<asac> hehe
<asac> no
<asac> definitly not
<asac> depends of main package would mean:
<gnomefreak> why too big?
<gnomefreak> like tb or ff
<asac> yes
<gnomefreak> tb more so
<asac> tb just has no  proper dbgsym package
<gnomefreak> ah
<asac> because the package does not work well with dbg_create_dbgsym
<asac> i am producing one for now
<asac> and will upload fixed version to feisty, so we get good dbgsym in future automatically
<gnomefreak> ok cool
<gnomefreak> this is crap but there are a few things in threadstack that have info but not much help im gonna assume.
<gnomefreak> my retrace looks exactly like his stack and thread stack
<gnomefreak> but thats good because im not seeing the errors i do with ff.
<gnomefreak> im gonna run a firefox one to see whats up :)
<gnomefreak> asac: did heno give you a testcase on the tb crash by chance?
<asac> hmmm not
<asac> maybe ask him
<asac> but i think its not reproducible
<asac> at least not easily
<gnomefreak> well ill put it on hold till you get the package ready
<asac> yup
<asac> mozilla-thunderbird-dbgsym
<asac> damn
<asac> X crashed
<asac> somehow
<asac> no crash report though
<asac> ok
<asac> dbgsym are in mt-feisty
<asac> you need to pull them by hand i guess
<asac> they appear to be not included in Packages
<asac> file
<asac> so
<asac> if version is wrong, let me know
<asac> i can respin with -1
<gnomefreak> they are on preview archive?
<gnomefreak> asac: version should be ubuntu1 iirc butt i will check soon. you also need to respin 386 unless you want me to
<asac> oh
<asac> yes i'll do
<asac> let me first upload the fixed package
<asac> then I do a respin for i386
<asac> for ubuntu1
<gnomefreak> ok coll im working on a ff retrace atm so whenever you get it just ping me
<asac> will take at least 40min ... because i386 chroot is indeed slower than mighty amd64 ;)
<gnomefreak> thast fine ill do it later this afternoon than. my aunt has a meeting in 20 minutes and than 2 others after that i would rather not tie up bandwidth incase she needs pc during meetings
<gnomefreak> and i really dont like this "Backtrace stopped: previous frame inner to this frame (corrupt stack?)"
<asac> yes thats a pita
<asac> we could close these bugs ... but hjmf apparently can retrace them
<gnomefreak> he can?
<gnomefreak> oh on fx?
<asac> yes
<asac> afaik
<asac> he managed to do traces on reports that you (an me) failed on
<gnomefreak> im trying one more fx retrace before im done for a the morning.
<gnomefreak> im kind of wondering how (what does he do differently :(
<gnomefreak> bbl
<asac> ok ... i can do ppc retraces :)
<asac> on ubuntu machine
<asac> so if you have one let me know
<asac> gnomefreak: you have one bug that you got frame PC on ?
<asac> i have access to pitti on-server-retrace environment and want to see what those yield
<gnomefreak> there is on eor 2 ppc bugs needing retracing in you look at the tags page under mt-needretrace. ( i think i changed sumary to add PPC in it
<gnomefreak> i dont have bug off hand
<asac> yeah ... but one with those "no frame PC" ?
<asac> i would like to try if pitti i386 environment fixes it
<gnomefreak> k its bug 90027 that does that here
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 90027 in firefox "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [High,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90027
<gnomefreak> im in middle of trying something on it atm
<asac> ok
<asac> will try
<gnomefreak> Backtrace stopped: previous frame inner to this frame (corrupt stack?)
<gnomefreak> that is after thread 10 #19
<asac> ok
<gnomefreak> full stack that i get --- stack trace ---
<gnomefreak> #0  0xb7f8b410 in __kernel_vsyscall ()
<gnomefreak> #1  0xb7ddd4f1 in raise () from /lib/tls/i686/cmov/libpthread.so.0
<gnomefreak> #2  0x08057836 in ?? ()
<gnomefreak> #3  0x0000000b in ?? ()
<gnomefreak> #4  0xbfe5f2ec in ?? ()
<gnomefreak> #5  0x00000000 in ?? ()
<gnomefreak> --- thread stack trace ---
<asac> lets see
* asac processing
<asac> on ronne
<gnomefreak> ok im gone for a while
<asac> yeah same dump
<asac> trace
<asac> cu
<gnomefreak> if you get around to it ask him what that error means and see if he can figure out why we cant retrace it even on his pc please. im going back to bed i think
<asac> ok sleep well
<asac> ill wait and see if hjmf can retrace
<asac> anyway ...in this case stack looks really corrupted
<asac> its not the same message with frame PC ... you know
<asac> anyway ... relax
<AlexLatchford> gnomefreak: you called last night?
<asac> gnomefreak: ok dbgsym packages for tbird are in mt-feisty
<asac> ubunt1 + i386
<AlexLatchford> asac: whats the package name?
<asac> of dbgsym?
<asac> AlexLatchford: ^
<asac> ?
<AlexLatchford> oh dbgsym lol
<AlexLatchford> mewh ill keep quiet
<asac> http://people.ubuntu.com/~asac/mt-feisty/mozilla-thunderbird-dbgsym_1.5.0.10-0ubuntu1_i386.ddeb
<asac> i think you have to install by hand
<asac> aka dpkg -i
<AlexLatchford> yes
<asac> do to retraces
<AlexLatchford> yeah I need to read the guide first, should be able to get through it later on tonight
<AlexLatchford> have to go out to College now
<AlexLatchford> :( talk to you guys later
<asac> its just that tbird debian/rules was broken so pittis dbgsym were not proper for tbird
<asac> cu
<asac> hmm ... so how big are firefox-dbg packages? maybe tbird -dbgsym are only that small because they are not proper?
<asac> firefox-dbgsym package i mean
<asac> ok found ... -dbgsym packages are ment to be same size as -dbg
<asac> uploaded fixed -dbgsym now
<asac> poningru: gavinbaker?
<hjmf> hello all
<hjmf> asac: when you have some time. Take a look to bug #90039 and bug #90037
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 90039 in firefox "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90039
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 90037 in firefox "firefox crash in libflashplayer.so [@g_timeout_dispatch]  " [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90037
<hjmf> I couldnt get a good retrace but both seem to be caused by flashplugin
<hjmf> what is our policy then? should I close them?
<asac> hmm for bug 90039
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 90039 in firefox "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90039
<asac> we have no chance
<asac> maybe ensure that xorg dbgsym packages are installed
<asac> as well as libc
<asac> to get at least line numbers for
<asac> #26 0xb6703395 in XtDispatchEventToWidget () from /usr/lib/libXt.so.6
<asac> and libc code above
<asac> otherwise close
<asac> i already added summary to bug 90037
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 90037 in firefox "firefox crash in libflashplayer.so [@g_timeout_dispatch]  " [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90037
<asac> this can stay that way
<asac> we already have a master bug for that
<asac> will look at some time if they are really duplicates
<hjmf> asac: ok I'll retrace it again with those packages but apport didn't complaint about them
<asac> yeah
<asac> maybe install -dbg packages for them by hand
<asac> if that does not help
<asac> kill it
<hjmf> ok
<asac> we should definitly find some adobe tech contact we can forward flashplayer crashes to
<asac> otherwise we have to close them
<asac> except we have something similar already (e.g. like g_timeout_dispatch)
* asac out for night
<hjmf> see you
<gnomefreak> I cant file a frigging bug. im going to walk away now and come back later as i have been at this for a long time.
<gnomefreak> asac: can you package a -dbg package for edgy thunderbird (just for our use) so we can retrace tb crashes on edgy? i tried the -dbgsym package for tb 1.5.0.10 and it didnt make a difference on bug 90348, i think we should see if hjmf can come up with a better one using the -dbgsym package. i tried both with the crashreport locally and from bug report same thing happens. i am told "Backtrace stopped: previous frame inner to this f
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 90348 in mozilla-thunderbird "[apport]  mozilla-thunderbird-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [High,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90348
<gnomefreak> s/sot/not
<gnomefreak> asac: we dont have a master bug for nsAppStartup::Init crashes? referring to bug 88503. or are we just marking all of the GTK ones dupes of any of the GTK master bugs?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 88503 in firefox "Firefox crash while scrolling a mapquest map" [High,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88503
<gnomefreak> or its nsAppShell::Release
<gnomefreak> hjmf: you here?
<gnomefreak> I think we need to make one of the [@g_timeout_dispatch]  bugs a master bug. If there were others marked that way before bug 89601 than the other one but if not mark 89601 as master IMHO
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 89601 in firefox "firefox crash in libflashplayer.so [@g_timeout_dispatch] " [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89601
<hjmf> gnomefreak: agree, would you change that bug's summary
<gnomefreak> yep
<hjmf> I'm going to log off
<gnomefreak> ok
<hjmf> gnomefreak: good night
<gnomefreak> hjmf: night
<gnomefreak> asac: also what can we do about bug 48714
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 48714 in firefox ""Getting started" and "Latest Headlines" not localized." [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/48714
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-03-08
<asac> gnomefreak: will try to produce edgy dbgsym ... just remind me .... for other things, I will look tomorrow :)
<asac> night
<gnomefreak> night
<AlexLatchford> asac: Can you take a look at 90581 sometime in the near future
<AlexLatchford> bug 90581
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 90581 in mozilla-thunderbird "XML Parse Error on Sending Email. 1.5.0.10" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90581
<asac> AlexLatchford: hi .. ask him for extensions and if running -safe-mode helps
<AlexLatchford> its me :P
<AlexLatchford> I reported it
<AlexLatchford> I am running Enigmail and thats it
<AlexLatchford> hmm, it doesnt seem to work now
<AlexLatchford> (the error is gone)
<AlexLatchford> maybe I was missing some updates, I have updated since the bug reported time and now
<AlexLatchford> so maybe I was missing something.. oh well
<asac> hmm
<asac> maybe you kept tbird running during update
<asac> and then it happened?
<gnomefreak> good morning
<asac> morning
<asac> AlexLatchford: if you cannot reproduce and don't know if you restarted tbird, close the bug
<asac> btw, are you running feisty?
* gnomefreak will be building a dapper chroot this afternoon or later this morning
<gnomefreak> asac: i think he is
<gnomefreak> or it was Admiral_Chicago that upgraded a few weeks ago
<asac> are people asked to restart thunderbird if upgrade happens in feisty?
<asac> for firefox you are, right?
<asac> ^^ receiving notification that firefox has to be restarted i mean
<gnomefreak> fx yes tb no
<gnomefreak> <flood>
<gnomefreak> Setting up mozilla-thunderbird (1.5.0.10-0ubuntu2) ...
<gnomefreak> Setting up mozilla-thunderbird-typeaheadfind (1.5.0.10-0ubuntu2) ...
<gnomefreak> Setting up mozilla-thunderbird-dbgsym (1.5.0.10-0ubuntu2) ...
<gnomefreak> Setting up mozilla-thunderbird-inspector (1.5.0.10-0ubuntu2) ...
<gnomefreak> Setting up mozilla-thunderbird-dev (1.5.0.10-0ubuntu2) ...
<gnomefreak> Setting up mozilla-thunderbird-dev-dbgsym (1.5.0.10-0ubuntu2) ...
<gnomefreak> Setting up notification-daemon (0.3.6-0ubuntu2)
<gnomefreak> <end flood>
<gnomefreak> can we add it there or does it need to be changed in apt?
<asac> dunno
<asac> will find out
<asac> can you post a bug
<asac> ?
<asac> and assign?
<gnomefreak> i can try in a bitt. LP wouldnt let me file bugs yesterday but they were supposed to fix that lastnight
<asac> heh
<asac> was it beta related?
<asac> or general problem?
<gnomefreak> both beta and stable
<gnomefreak> all day yesterday i tried to file 2 bugs
<asac> hmm
<asac> i filed one
<asac> but that was pretty early for your time i guess
<asac> it was about 1000 UTC
<gnomefreak> about 5qam her
<gnomefreak> eam*
<gnomefreak> oh you know what im ean
<asac> ;)
<asac> but still you are here sometimes :)
<gnomefreak> still getting nclude the error ID  OOPS-432BB594  in your message.
<asac> hmm
<asac> overload
<gnomefreak> i will try without beta soon
<asac> hopefully people are now sweating
<asac> :)
<gnomefreak> :)
<gnomefreak> there was a bug about not being ablet o install extenstions from a google site. (i would have to find it again.) but all other places work fine just that one site wont allow it. i seem to think its not fx
<gnomefreak> oh shit this is bad
<asac> hmm
<asac> you have to download it
<asac> then install from harddisk
<asac> however reporter mentions that there is kind of yellow bar on top which is disfunctional
<gnomefreak> asac: i will get bug report later to see exactly what he stated as to what he tried
<asac> maybe it asks if you want to allow this site to install extensions?
<asac> have you tried?
<asac> sure
<gnomefreak> not yet
<asac> its a permission thing
<asac> only addons extensions are allowed, aren't they?
<gnomefreak> this is very very bad
<asac> e.g. to install from net
<asac> yes ... broken bts is a real pite
<asac> pita
<gnomefreak> asac: again not real sure but i think these are more tool bar addons
<asac> i mean ... by default net install (e.g. without downloading to hd first) are only allowed from addons.mozilla.org/ site :)
<gnomefreak> that sounds correct
<gnomefreak> asac: please look at stack and thread on this let me know if i need to rerun it. https://bugs.beta.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/90520
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 90520 in firefox "Firefox crash after heavy use" [High,Needs info] 
<asac> anyway ... i wonder if the yellow bar on top is something like you get for pop-ups ... but just that it asks if extensions should be allowed from this site by default
<asac> ok last one
<asac> i have to go out in a minute for 2 hours
<gnomefreak> k
<asac> gnomefreak: ask if its reproducible ... if so he should attach an strace -f firefox &> /tmp/strace.log
<gnomefreak> k
<asac> ok got to go
<gnomefreak> k
<gnomefreak> @schedule new_york
<Ubugtu> Schedule for America/New_York: 08 Mar 11:00: Ubuntu Development Team | 11 Mar 06:00: LoCo Team | 12 Mar 14:00: Derivative Team | 13 Mar 12:00: Forum Council | 13 Mar 16:00: Technical Board | 14 Mar 16:00: Edubuntu
<gnomefreak> asac: devel meeting in about an hour (dont forget) ;)
<asac> gnomefreak: yep
<asac> thanks
<gnomefreak> ok just warning you :)
<gnomefreak> yw
<asac> thanks ... :) ... feel free to do so in future ... i am somtimes a bit "unscheduled" :)
<gnomefreak> :) if i know before hand i can
<gnomefreak> asac: ok i just about have dapper chroot finished if you need tests done on it
<gnomefreak> asac: also before i head to lunch i filed the bug and assigned it to you. assuming the "restart tb warning" can be added to tb
<asac> gnomefreak: ty
<gnomefreak> yw
<asac> bug 75681
<asac> hmm down again
<asac> ok meeting over
<asac> lets get a coff
<gnomefreak> asac: i just pinged seveas about the bot
<gnomefreak> LP is down still
<asac> maybe its related
<gnomefreak> bug 75681
<gnomefreak> it is
<asac> because bot gets no summary
<gnomefreak> but LP seems to be back up :(
<asac> Ubugtu [n=bugbot@ubuntu/bot/ubugtu]  has quit [Excess Flood] 
<asac> maybe Ubugtu has a long queue of work
<asac> lets give him some minutes
<gnomefreak> good call
<gnomefreak> :)
<gnomefreak> i might play with an easy fix bug and if it works ill let you know and give you link to built packages
<gnomefreak> sometime after LP comes back
<asac> hmm
<asac> what bug?
<gnomefreak> bug 11463
<gnomefreak> its just changing the desktop file
<gnomefreak> to add something
<gnomefreak> adding StartupWMClass=Mozilla-thunderbird-bin to the desktopfile
<gnomefreak> user seems very impatient by his email
<asac> ah right
<asac> yes ... test if the desktop file changes do fix the problem and let me know
<gnomefreak> it seems fairly trival
<gnomefreak> once Lp comes up ill test it on my build and than build it if it works
<asac> gnomefreak: you can take a look at firefox.desktop file
<asac> then add those entries to tbird one too
<gnomefreak> k
<asac> and test (e.g. without launchpad up)
<asac> bug 11463
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 11463 in mozilla-thunderbird "Startup notification should be enabled" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/11463
<asac> its up
<asac>   StartupWMClass=Mozilla-Thunderbird-bin
<asac>   StartupNotify=true
<gnomefreak> yeah im looking at it now
<asac> you can edit .desktop file by hand in your install to test
<asac> so you can spare the build for initial testing
<asac> /usr/share/applications/mozilla-thunderbird.desktop i guess
<gnomefreak> yeah it was either that or app-install and i like applications better :)
<gnomefreak> hmmmmmm
<asac> bug 75681
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 75681 in mdadm "boot-time race condition initializing md" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/75681
<gnomefreak> that doesnt do it
<asac> hmm
<asac> try Thunderbird-bin
<asac> not Mozilla-Thunderbird-bin
<asac> hey ..,. there are now graphics in debian bug system:
<asac> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=414010
<Ubugtu> Debian bug 414010 in libxul0d "Bug#413991: missing NULL pointer check in 15_passwdmgr.dpatch" [Important,Open] 
<asac> but what does that mean? :)
<gnomefreak> still no luck im wondering if the caps matter
<asac> ah ... red until fixed: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=413770
<Ubugtu> Debian bug 413770 in icedove "Bug#413770: icedove: Typeaheadfind extension not compatible" [Normal,Closed] 
<asac> gnomefreak: try
<gnomefreak> seems like its just a patch for the password manager
<asac> sure ... i was wondering about the graphic on the right side on top
<gnomefreak> oh im not sure what that was all about maybe moving from unstable to stable graphic?
<gnomefreak> hmmm
<asac> its about the bug state for each version
<asac> it shows when it was fixed ... and what upload did not fix it
<asac> debian versioned bugs feature is great ... i would hope that we have such a thing in lp at some point.
<gnomefreak> MultipleArgs=false should be in the .desktop file right?
<gnomefreak> hmmmm still no go
<asac> don't know ... would have to look into this ... maybe ask reporter to come up with working solution :)
<gnomefreak> ha i might
<asac> X crashed for me when scrolling in epiphany (with pgup
<asac> )
<asac> :-/
<gnomefreak> k
<gnomefreak> as using your icon for thunderbird does it show the start up notification by chance?>
<gnomefreak> also check menu item
<gnomefreak> ill work on this a bit more after lunch i got it so the menu entry shows the start up notifcation but my icon on gnome-panel doesnt
* gnomefreak heads to lunch be back in an hour or so
<asac> hmm
<asac> guess you have to readd to panel then
<gnomefreak> yeah im gonna try restarting panel
<gnomefreak> since this is not a security patch only build for feisty?
<gnomefreak> fixed
<gnomefreak> re-adding icon to panel worked
<gnomefreak> i will start build after lunch :)
<asac> gnomefreak: maybe you install firefox in dapper
<asac> and see if you can reproduce https access problems somehow?
<asac> Bug 90376
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 90376 in firefox "Firefox doesn't know how to communicate with the server" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90376
<gnomefreak> asac: i will look at it :)
<asac> ok out ... will be around later at some point
<gnomefreak> asac: ping me when you return please
<gnomefreak> asac: did you release mozilla-thunderbird 1.5.0.10-0ubuntu0.6.10 for edgy?
<gnomefreak> I can only get 1.5.0.9-0ubuntu0.6.10
<gnomefreak> asac: when your around look at stacktrace for bug 80688 it seems to be a new gtk_style_realize to me.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 80688 in firefox "Firefox crashes [@gtk_style_realize] " [High,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/80688
<gnomefreak> please
<poningru> asac: can we do this?
<poningru> http://quotes.burntelectrons.org/2085
<poningru> in our turkish locale
<Admiral_Chicago> :(
<gnomefreak> seems bug 90700 is same as 80688  is there a master bug for that crash?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 90700 in firefox "Firefox crashed in background?" [High,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90700
<AlexLatchford> grr I hate discs.
<AlexLatchford> seems like my Data drive could now be corrupt.
<Admiral_Chicago> :(
<AlexLatchford> grr
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-03-09
<asac> gnomefreak: ping ... still there?
<asac> gnomefreak: i don't see a trace in bug 80688
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 80688 in firefox "Firefox crashes [@gtk_style_realize] " [High,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/80688
<asac> yes 1.5.10 should be available in edgy
<asac> if not now ... then sson
<asac> poningru: don't think a good idea
<poningru> asac: comeon that is such a good idea
<asac> :)
<asac> is there a kurdish locale package at all?
<gnomefreak> asac: what repo would it be in?
<gnomefreak> 1.5.0.10 edgy tb
<asac> yes
<asac> so whats wrong?
<asac> edgy security updtes
<gnomefreak> i dont have it yet. someone filed a bug on it kind of wondered where they got it from
<asac> hmm
<asac> yeah
<asac> maybe not yet on your mirror?
<gnomefreak> i would think mine would be first since its UK
<asac> here on my gf system
<gnomefreak> crap i forgot to upload it :(
<asac> i see 1.5.0.10-0ubuntu0.6.10
<asac> in Applications->Add/Remove...
<gnomefreak> unless it came late this afternoon
<asac> it should be available for some days
<gnomefreak> im running update now
<asac> yeah :) probably good idea
<gnomefreak> i will re do bug 80688 i forgot to upload the retrace :(
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 80688 in firefox "Firefox crashes [@gtk_style_realize] " [High,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/80688
<asac> ok
<asac> there are no dbgsym packages for edgy yet
<gnomefreak> i looked at it but was doing other things
<asac> so leave edgy traces for nwo
<gnomefreak> tb?
<asac> i will upload them asap
<gnomefreak> asac: oh btw i didnt see a patch upstream for the desktop file and there isnt a way to change it without a patch im assuming
<gnomefreak> bug 11463 is what i mean
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 11463 in mozilla-thunderbird "Startup notification should be enabled" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/11463
<gnomefreak> ah update did it :(
<asac> why :( ... you upgraded ;)
<asac> gnomefreak: do you run dapper firefox now?
<gnomefreak> as i have a dapper chroot
<asac> i have tried multiple times but just didn't get why those folks still have problem with https
<asac> yes ... so you can run dapper firefox :)
<gnomefreak> i didnt see an issue here
<gnomefreak> yep :)
<asac> already replies to my queries?
<gnomefreak> yep i did
<gnomefreak> i asked the user to upgrade to latest iirc
<gnomefreak> i fixed the startup notification locally finally but no way to build it in yet. i saw a bunch of uploads to the upstream bug but all had a line through them iirc
<asac> Bug 90376
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 90376 in firefox "Firefox https broken in some cases" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90376
<asac> why no way to build it in?
<asac> e.g. startup notification?
<gnomefreak> i couldnt find it in any of the files in the debian dir. looking for anything that had to do with desktop files and i didnt see patch upstream for it
* gnomefreak was hoping to see a .desktop file but didnt so i looked in EVERY dir and file
<asac> ah
<asac> is in debian/
<asac> there is a .desktop file
<asac> wait a sec
<asac> debian/mozilla-thunderbird.desktop
<asac> it is
<asac> hmmm ... maybe you looked to much to see the obvious ;)(
<gnomefreak> i dont have it
* gnomefreak swears there is no .desktop file in debian/
<asac> hmm
<asac> i have it :)
<gnomefreak> i have a .menu
<gnomefreak> hold on a sec
<asac> yeah menu is there too
<asac> as other files as well
<asac> but there definitly should be something
<asac> .desktop
<gnomefreak> i took screen shot looking for place to upload to show you. you did grab 1.5.0.10 source?
<asac> yes
<asac> its still here around
<asac> on my disk
<gnomefreak> you didnt unpack the .dsc did you?
<asac> of course i did
<gnomefreak> unpack for lack of better words
<asac> apt-get source mozilla-thunderbird
<asac> or
<gnomefreak> i did that
<asac> dpkg-source -x mozilla-thunderbird*dsc
<gnomefreak> trying that now
<asac> maybe remove everything (except orig.tar.gz)
<asac> then do apt-get source again
<asac> maybe you messed up your local diff.gz already
<asac> which contains the debian/dir
<asac> debian/ dir
<asac> i mean
<gnomefreak> this is strange
<asac> found it?
<asac> i would really remove everything mozilla-thunderbird* (but not orig.tar.gz because that takes long to download) ... and then rerun apt-get source
<gnomefreak> no im gonna re grab the source
<gnomefreak> where i am we have fast connection now :) just wish i had it at home too
<asac> good ;)
<gnomefreak> ill be back in a few im gonna run apport on this one i forgot to upload and still graabbing source i go smoke :)
<gnomefreak> can i do both apt-get source and dpkg-source -x mozilla-thunderbird*dsc?
<gnomefreak> asac: i just apt-get source mozilla-thunderbird and its still not there
<asac> paste ls debian/
<gnomefreak> nvm omg why doesnt it show up in nautilus :(
<asac> hehe
<asac> maybe you are in n00b mode
<asac> where you only get reasonable file extensions
<gnomefreak> :)
<gnomefreak> ok maybe ill have this built by morning
<gnomefreak> ok ill build it in a bit (fixed it just waiting on build)
<asac> yupp .. if it works well ... send me .desktop files
<asac> better file
<asac> not files
<gnomefreak> just the fixed .desktop file not everything?
<gnomefreak> trace is at https://beta.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/80688
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 80688 in firefox "Firefox crashes [@gtk_style_realize] " [High,Needs info] 
<asac> yeah ... since you only change .desktop files i think that should be enough
<asac> yes there is already one with nsAppShell::Release at bottom somewhere
<asac> however those are anyway all the same bug
<gnomefreak> oh ok i didnt see any
<asac> it just depends on how you trigger restyle
<asac> you can mark all gtk_style_realize as duplicates
<gnomefreak> all gtk nsapp* filepicker and xmul?
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<asac> yes
<asac> we will close them all and then see if ever something like this pops up
<gnomefreak> k
<asac> maybe this will reduce bug count for a day or two :)
<asac> in one of the master bug there is the totem bug that fixed this mentioned in description
<gnomefreak> if i get time tonight i will go through all gtk and mark as a dupe of one of the masters
<asac> i guess that should be the new MASTER MASTER :)
<asac> should filepicker or ::Run
<gnomefreak> if you have it handy mark it and give me bug number ill take care of as much as i can with the rest
* gnomefreak doesnt kno wwhere to begin looking
<asac> bug 72018
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 72018 in firefox "MASTER Firefox Crash [@gtk_style_realize]  [@nsFilePicker::Show] " [High,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/72018
<asac> contains it
<asac> you can mark all as dupes
<gnomefreak> ok cool
<asac> and in a week or so we can close it
<gnomefreak> is it fixed?
<asac> you can do it :)
<asac> yes
<asac> i made a totem patch
<asac> to workaround
<gnomefreak> ah
<asac> and i guess only totem uses that propery
<asac> see totem bug
<asac> in filepicker description
<asac> http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=415389
<Ubugtu> Gnome bug 415389 in Browser plugin "crash because NPPVpluginKeepLibraryInMemory is broken in gecko" [Critical,New] 
<asac> that is gnome bug
<asac> they will land it for 2.18 as well
<gnomefreak> ok cool
<gnomefreak> what do you want to do with other master bugs? im using 72018 as master atm
<asac> just merge them in by marking dupe
<asac> don't need to change
<asac> for now
<asac> e.g. title can stay as they disappear from standard search queries
<asac> and keeping title special
<asac> is good to hunt for variants in case they are not really fixed
<gnomefreak> k
<gnomefreak> this should be ok when upgrade comes around 1.5.0.10-0ubuntu2.1 right :)
<gnomefreak> ok all marked with gtk_style in summary or marked as dupes of one of the other bugs are now all marked as dupes of 72018
<gnomefreak> using a gtk_style_realize search
<asac> you wouldn't have to redupe them
<asac> e.g. just marking masters as dupe would have been enough
<asac> but nevermind :)
<asac> ok n8
<gnomefreak> asac: cant mark one as dupe if there are dupes on it
<gnomefreak> night
<gnomefreak> asac: fix for bug #11463 see : http://gnomefreak.pastebin.ca/387148  I will be uploading testing package in morning. they are version 1.5.0.10-0ubuntu2.1 to make upgrade flawless when ubuntu3 is released. :)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 11463 in mozilla-thunderbird "Startup notification should be enabled" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/11463
<asac> gnomefreak: ok ... when you have package give me url
<asac> gnomefreak: can you attend (just listen) breakpad meeting at mozilla?
<asac> its about mozillas new backtrace database
<asac> it will be regularly meeting ... I will not be able to dial in every week, because its pretty late friday evening here
<asac> however today is kickoff and I guess would be nice to get someone who can report on it
<asac> gnomefreak: if you have time ... instructions went to mozillateam list
<gnomefreak> asac: i should be ok being there. are you not gonna make it?
<gnomefreak> asac: give it 10 minutes from now packages for tb-1.5.0.10-0ubuntu2.1 are at http://gnomefreak.youmortals.com/Thunderbird-Feisty/Thunderbird_1.5.0.10-0ubuntu2.1/
* gnomefreak be back in a bit
<gnomefreak> asac: im -0500 so the meeting would have been at 5:30am EST : but AlexLatchford logged it
<AlexLatchford> ?
<gnomefreak> AlexLatchford: did you log the mozilla meeting this morning?
* gnomefreak though it was you
<AlexLatchford> its night isnt it?
<gnomefreak> thought
<AlexLatchford> I believe it was tonight
<AlexLatchford> the breakpad one?
<gnomefreak> AlexLatchford: it was 10:30am-11:30am UTC
<gnomefreak> yes that one
<gnomefreak> isnt it?
<AlexLatchford> Well I joined #breakpad on irc.mozilla.org at 10:10am UTC
<AlexLatchford> and nothing at all has happened since
<gnomefreak> j #breakpad
<gnomefreak> thats not the name of it is it?
<AlexLatchford> I assumed it would be on irc.mozilla.org
<gnomefreak> oh
<AlexLatchford> there are 3 other people in the channel I am in
<gnomefreak> ah
<AlexLatchford> anyway, im off to grab a shower and go out
<AlexLatchford> ill post some logs on the wiki later on tonight
<gnomefreak> ok cool im there
<gnomefreak> :)
<Admiral_Chicago> AlexLatchford gnomefreak its at 12.30 UTC, i could have sworn
<gnomefreak> i thought 10:30 UTC
<gnomefreak> but i hear now that was PST
<Admiral_Chicago> sec..
<Admiral_Chicago> http://groups.google.com/group/mozilla.dev.quality/browse_thread/thread/9d42950d1147e8ed
<Admiral_Chicago> 1930-2030 UTC
<gnomefreak> the times might be wrong i am talking to the guy that announced it and from what he used PST would be -9
<Admiral_Chicago> PST is -8
<Admiral_Chicago> asac: ping
<asac> pon
<gnomefreak> 1930 -8 isnt 10:30
<asac> it is
<gnomefreak> it is?
<asac> at least
<asac> it was correct last time
<asac> for firefox 3 status meeting
<gnomefreak> i keep getting 1130 :(
<asac> UTC 1900
<asac> PST 10
<asac> i guess you forget daylight saving?
<asac> do you have that in california?
<Admiral_Chicago> please look at Bug #90851
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 90851 in Ubuntu "Firefox does not set KDE wallpaper" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90851
<Admiral_Chicago> yes, wait its this Monday
<gnomefreak> asac: maybe its -9 now
<Admiral_Chicago> i thought it was today
<gnomefreak> it is today
<asac> what is today?
<gnomefreak> march 9th
<Admiral_Chicago> daylight savings is this sunday
<gnomefreak> breakpad meeting
<Admiral_Chicago> in the US that is
<asac> the trace database  meeting is today
<gnomefreak> Admiral_Chicago: maybe this time of year its -9 and next week will go back to -8
<asac> yep
<gnomefreak> i know next week ill be -4
<asac> i guess thats it
<asac> ;)
<gnomefreak> asac: tb fix works great with my build :) have fun
<gnomefreak> what other channels on irc.mozilla are good?
<asac> so anybody can tune in? ... just listen and report as I will not be here?
<Admiral_Chicago> gnomefreak: this is why I set my clock to UTC
<asac> i am in #developers
<asac> but they are quite hostile
<Admiral_Chicago> asac: the bug up there seems to be rejected upstream no?
<asac> speak "elitair"
<gnomefreak> im there and at 2:30 i should be back from lunch
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: wait a sec
<Admiral_Chicago> kk
<gnomefreak> Status:  UNCONFIRMED
<gnomefreak> Admiral_Chicago: thats from upstream bug
<gnomefreak> https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=371512
<Ubugtu> Mozilla bug 371512 in OS Integration "'Set as desktop background' not working in KDE. At least not in 3.5.6." [Normal,Unconfirmed] 
<Admiral_Chicago> i know
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: ok ... looks not like rejected
<asac> but still unconfirmed
<Admiral_Chicago> but i'm not sure if Mozilla plans to intergrate it, or decided to not deal with it
<Admiral_Chicago> which is my real question
<asac> hmm
<asac> can you monitor that bug ... and if say nothing happens in 2 weeks ping me again
<asac> so I can bug them?
<asac> or lets say a week
<Admiral_Chicago> sure,
<Admiral_Chicago> i'll bookmark it.
<Admiral_Chicago> personally, I think Fx should work intergated on either DE, but then one would have to do that for ICE, Xfce, etc
<asac> thanks ... just give me reminde if upstream does not move ... this should definitly be pushed ... especially now that there is some patch attached
<gnomefreak> asac: when you get time can you look at stack on bug 90621 (i think something is missing)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 90621 in firefox "Firefox crashed.." [High,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90621
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: yeah ... should is far away from will ... as mconnor stated in bug, there has been noone seriously trying this
<asac> of course people often demand ... but noone comes around and provides patches
<asac> for kde
<Admiral_Chicago> yup, I'd like to see it implemented
<asac> yeah ... but there are no developers that like kde that would use firefox :)
<asac> all kde related developers use knoqueror
<gnomefreak> firefox == GTK kde == QT couldnt they implement patch in libqt3-mt or whatever package?
<Admiral_Chicago> not me. I love KDE but Konqueror is terrible
<Admiral_Chicago> middle click should close tabs.
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: yeah ... if you contribute patches to firefox kde integration this could be a first move :)
<Admiral_Chicago> gnomefreak: maybe in libqt4?
<gnomefreak> or that
<Admiral_Chicago> not sure, they are porting everything now...
<asac> there was an effort do use qt as widget toolkit
<asac> there is already some code as well
<asac> but it has been dropped due to the lack of maintainers/developers on firefox code
<Admiral_Chicago> yea, now that there is a patch, it will be upstream's responsibility
<asac> sure ... but that is just one of a long list
<asac> anyway, i will push it
<asac> just remind me.
<Admiral_Chicago> will do
<asac> gnomefreak: cannot get much out of the stacktrace either
<gnomefreak> asac: shoot me now
<gnomefreak> please
<asac> why?
<gnomefreak> asac: the reporter is being a PITA
<asac> i am usually a man of peace
<gnomefreak> hes in #launchpad asking me about this bug. he had added a gdb to another bug report
<asac> what has he done?
<asac> gnomefreak: just /leave #launchpad ;)
<asac> hehe
<asac> no just kiddin
<Admiral_Chicago> blah, everyone I was helping in #kubuntu yesterday was brain dead
<gnomefreak> he /noticed me :(
<gnomefreak> Admiral_Chicago: just yesterday?
<Admiral_Chicago> good point gnomefreak.
<gnomefreak> although i was helping someone in #kubuntu that didnt have all his rocks yesterday too :(
<Admiral_Chicago> no, they are usually good to me.
<Admiral_Chicago> i asked a guy to tell me what 'ndiswrapper -l' told him.
<Admiral_Chicago> he pasted to me his apt sources.
<gnomefreak> out of 100 people im the one sitting back not talking in there and he picked me for his chroot questions and wouldnt read the damn wiki
<gnomefreak> lol thats bad
<Admiral_Chicago> haha, i get that
<Admiral_Chicago> people are like "Admiral: can you help me with my apt sources?"
<Admiral_Chicago> how do you know me? is my initial reaction
<gnomefreak> i think mine was dascreech(sp) under a different name
<Admiral_Chicago> so this guy then did sudo apt-get build-dep build-essential for no reason
<Admiral_Chicago> DaSkreech...haha he is a good guy, helps us out a lot there
<Admiral_Chicago> I'm glad Jucato got added as an op over there, him and I usually help people late at night. that man is good with Kubuntu
<gnomefreak> asac: did you say we had no -dbgsym for tb 1.5.0.10-0ubuntu0.6.10
<asac> not yet yes
<asac> you might force install
<asac> of feisty ones
<asac> probably works :)
<asac> ever looked inside a .deb?
<gnomefreak> asac: nope maybe once
<gnomefreak> i have a crash you might like on tb i would like to see what is causing it. hmmmm gdb work with tb?
<gnomefreak> no there is no dbg package :(
<asac> no
<asac> gnomefreak: on edgy?
<gnomefreak> https://bugs.beta.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mozilla-thunderbird/+bug/80964
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 80964 in mozilla-thunderbird "mozilla thunderbird open certificate crash" [High,Needs info] 
<gnomefreak> asac: edgy and feisty
<asac> otherwise installing dbgsym might work
<gnomefreak> i reproduced in feisty ill try edgy later
<asac> don't need to ... just work for future :)
<gnomefreak> true
<asac> is the tescase 100% reproducible
<gnomefreak> yes
<gnomefreak> i did it 2 times
<gnomefreak> poncho did it and the reporter
<gnomefreak> i think thats his nick
<gnomefreak> pocho
<gnomefreak> pochu: even
<asac> upstream problem as well?
<gnomefreak> i think ive seen it before but havent looked yet im about to head for lunch
<asac> ok
<asac> maybe ill try to get upstream tbird
<asac> but first try to repro here
<gnomefreak> k
<gnomefreak> i assigned it back to -bugs
<gnomefreak> mozilla-bugs
<asac> gnomefreak: you could setup a debian sid chroot
<asac> and use icedove
<asac> it has -dbg
<gnomefreak> i was thinking about doing that. but it can wait till later this afternoon or monday :)
<asac> sure
<asac> i could reproduce as well
<asac> not on upstream release though
<asac> hmm :/
* gnomefreak heads out for lunch
<asac> bon ape...
<asac> hmmm pretty old bug apparently
<asac> so no regression in latest
* asac busy
* gnomefreak back 
<gnomefreak> asac: when your around did you think about bug 85878? im gonna roll the fix for bug 88232 so i could run both same build. these builds are for me more than anything and they will be around if you ever want to fix these issues
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 85878 in firefox "NoDesktopFile:  Firefox safe mode" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85878
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 88232 in firefox "Package description is very out of date" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88232
<gnomefreak> asac: do you have source tar for firefox-mt2 by chance? or was that released as a ubuntu# package?
<gnomefreak> Irssi 0.8.10 (20051211) - http://irssi.org/
<asac> gnomefreak: i don't think we should loiter the menu with safe-mode ... not in feisty
<asac> no mt2 was not yet released ... however I have to revert the gtk_style_realize patch as this is now fixed in totem
<asac> gnomefreak: btw, i cannot reproduce the certificate importa crash reliably ... i crashed on first try, but never after
<asac> thus, i am not sure if this happens with upstream build or not
<gnomefreak> i was able to reproduce it a few times. i forgot to try edgys tb. im tempted to agree with the menu safe mode, want to close bug or just let it sit there?
<gnomefreak> i will play with tb in feisty again and see if i can do it and ill play with it in edgy also
<gnomefreak> oh your gonna love bug 90947 ;)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 90947 in firefox "firefox should be 32bit even on 64bit enabled OS" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90947
<gnomefreak> ok reverted the menu change and building just on the change of description
<asac> gnomefreak: isn't there a sun jre6 available for feisty?
<gnomefreak> package name == sun-java6-jre or bin or plugin
<gnomefreak> sun-java6-plugin installs all 3 of them plus some packages
<gnomefreak> ok ill be back later i have to get my aunt from work
<asac> sure
<asac> where is sun-java6-plugin frm
<asac> main? universe? restricted?
<asac> gnomefreak: you asked if i want you to do package changes ... its a bit difficult for now ... i will set up a bzr repo at some point
<asac> so i can give you commit rights and then you can directly contribute
<asac> for now if there is a diff you could only verify if patch is ok and then let me know, so I can incldued it without triple-checking
<asac> anyway ... if things have confirmed patches move it to state "confirmed" with mt-confirm
<asac> tag
<asac> so I will see
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-03-10
<crimsun> asac: multiverse
<gnomefreak> asac: ty
<gnomefreak> asac: and yeah multiverse
* gnomefreak goes to cook and eat be back later
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-mozillateam:Admiral_Chicago] : Welcome to the Ubuntu Chicago Local Community Team's IRC Channel :: http://chi.ubuntu-us.org :: ubuntu-us-chicago@lists.ubuntu.com :: http://planet.chi.ubuntu-us.org :: Welcome Ubuntu Illinois Members! :: Next Meeting TBA :: CoDLUG Event - Ubuntu BoF Sunday, March 18, 2007 (10am to 4pm) @ College of DuPage (Room SRC 1544)
<Admiral_Chicago> gah sorry wrong channel
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-mozillateam:Admiral_Chicago] : Home of Ubuntu Mozilla Team - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam | Bug Triagers read: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Bugs/States & https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Bugs/Tags | Preview archives at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/PreviewArchives |
<RR_qwerty> hello! Anybody here?
<asac> hi
<asac> hi
<hjmf> hello
<asac> lp is still SLOW
<asac> yeah ... login succeeded;) took 45 seconds
<hjmf> asac: what causes this error on retraces:
<hjmf> Backtrace stopped: previous frame inner to this frame (corrupt stack?)
<hjmf> I'm getting it from time to time
<asac> hmm
<asac> i think its a corrupt stack
<asac> sometimes crashes don't run in segfault
<asac> when they access wrong memory
<asac> but instead go ahead ... and the memory state get completely trashed
<asac> and then you don't get a valuable backtrace out of it
<hjmf> here is the last example: bug 90892
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 90892 in firefox "[feisty]  Firefox Crashed " [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90892
<asac> hmm
<asac> but that one is meaningful
<asac> looks like realize bug
<hjmf> TODO: learn about this stuff :-P
<asac> its not that easy ... a backtrace is not always meaningful by definition as i said above
<asac> when memory gets corrupted and process goes ahead things become meaningless
<hjmf> I see
<asac> output to console would be really important for us as well
<asac> as mozilla prints assertions to console
<asac> but we don't capture that by crash report i guess
<hjmf> only if we ask the reporter for a re-crash
<hjmf> but I guess that that is impossible for most of them
<asac> yeah ... but often its not reproducible
<asac> exactly
<asac> often its not even obvious what causes this
<asac> we had luck with the gtk_style_realize bugs that we had a testcase
<asac> otherwise i could not have fixed this (e.g. not in totem)
<hjmf> I see
<hjmf> when I got time I have to take a look to some basic manuals about gdb and all this stuff to get a better idea
<hjmf> I will
<asac> damn is lp slow today ... maybe i should go bed again :)
<asac> so how many dupes do we already have for bug 72018
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 72018 in firefox "MASTER Firefox Crash [@gtk_style_realize]  [@nsFilePicker::Show] " [High,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/72018
<hjmf> > 90
<asac> yeah
<asac> 96
<asac> :)
<asac> coolie
<asac> i want 150
<asac> then we can close :)
<asac> i wonder if closing such a heavy weight bug causes karma to go up through sky ... or if its just the same because you already earned by marking duplicate
<hjmf> ... I dont earn any karma at all
* hjmf cries
<hjmf> jk
<hjmf> btw bug 91067 is another dup?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 91067 in firefox "Firefox crashes after screen lock" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91067
<hjmf> I don't see the nsFilePicker::Show call inside, but the retrace is almost the same than the one gnomefreak made in it
<asac> its not important that ::Show is in call
<asac> we just need gtk_style_realize ... now that we know that those are all the same
<asac> bug just variants
<asac> bug67886
<asac> bug 67886
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 67886 in firefox "Firefox crash when a gnome theme is selected" [Medium,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/67886
<asac> that one can be merged with its duplicates into our grant master bug as well
<asac> they are most likely the same issues
<asac> hmm
<asac> but maybe each single bug should be taken care first
<hjmf> It's just that I did not see the MASTER's gtk issues marked as dups
<asac> which?
<asac> john merged them in afaik
<hjmf> yes, my fault, I guess that I watched that yesterday or the day before, after gnomefreak's spam
<hjmf> I guess that he was on duty
<asac> ;)
<hjmf> I did not check today (my fault) :)
<asac> i would send a present to anyone who can tell me how to reproduce
<asac> bug 90376
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 90376 in firefox "Firefox https broken in some cases" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90376
<asac> its in dapper only
<asac> imo those folks have not restarted firefox properly
<asac> but some swear they did
<hjmf> I never had dapper
<asac> so i am helpless
<hjmf> but never happened to me such thing
<hjmf> I have to go for a while
<asac> bye ... will be out too soon
<asac> gnomefreak: bug 45008 and its dupes are gtk_style_realize for us
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 45008 in firefox "MASTER firefox theme crash" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/45008
<asac> i still wait for someone to come up with a crash like
<asac> firefox crashing expectedly
<asac> hehe ... they always use "firefox crashing unexpectedly" ... as if there might be expected crashes
<asac> anyway, good to know that users might buy that a crash is a feature :)
* asac is out
<gnomefreak> maybe a proxy issue with bug 90376? i will run some more tests i just wish i have 12+ links to use for testcase
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 90376 in firefox "Firefox https broken in some cases" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90376
<gnomefreak> for above bug im thinking extention issue (i have no extentions installed for dappers firefox) so i left comment on bug. bbl i have drs. appointment sort of
<asac> gnomefreak: ok ... thanks for testing
<asac> at least it does not happen to all ... so not "that" bad
<asac> will be away till tomorrow ... a bit relaxing on weekend;)
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-03-11
<hjmf> asac: if you have time look at bug 91334
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 91334 in firefox "[feisty]  Firefox Crashed [@gtk_style_realize] " [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91334
<asac> hjmf: yes?
<asac> not  dupe you think?
<asac> hjmf: fix released i guess
<asac> i can mark if you want
<asac> done
<asac> oh ... we could have marked as dupe as well
<asac> hmmm
<asac> its sunday ;)
<hjmf> I want you to see it because the reporter complaints about the last totem patch
<asac> he complains?
<asac> didn't see that
<asac> i don't think he complained ... guess he wanted just point out that this is done
<hjmf> maybe I misunderstood ; It's sunday as you've already said :)
<asac> :)
<asac> lets see
<asac> he has contributed to lots of bug related around this issue ... so I guess he just wanted to help indeed ... he will raise voice i guess :)
<hjmf> maybe you are right. Meanwhile I'll continue my sunday's  non triaged bugs rescue
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-mozillateam.log
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- You do not have channel operator access to [#ubuntu-boot] 
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu-server]  Ubuntu Server Discussions (development and support)
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu-ops]  Welcome to #ubuntu-ops - Home of the operators for official K/X/Ed/Ubuntu channels. Questions, requests and complaints about Ubuntu related channels and their people can be filed here"
* #ubuntu-boot is desynced from zelazny.freenode.net at 05:09pm
<AlexLatchford> anyone seen any NTFS download bugs?
<AlexLatchford> Because I swear I have seen something similar to bug 88739
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 88739 in firefox "Firefox Bug Download" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88739
<gnomefreak> asac: you here?
<gnomefreak> if i remember ill ping you tomorrow about it.
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-03-03
<Ubulette> ok, i think i've got it: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5213/
<Ubulette> no more tarball for us
<asac> hu?
<Ubulette> xulrunner/installer is never cleaned up, we generate the .pc files in there
<Ubulette> so i needed the build system to recurse in there too
<Ubulette> but it started to generate the tarballs we find in the ftp
<asac> ok
<Ubulette> i hope the patch is ok
<Ubulette> it works for me but no idea for windows and mac
<asac> isn't the installer build somehow different for us?
<Ubulette> it's just a tar
<asac> Ubulette: how about: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5214/
<Ubulette> simpler but i thought clean was deprecated
<asac> Ubulette: thats the way install: is hooked into
<asac> if you step down from installer/ it will always build the full installer
<asac> which is more than we want
<asac> no idea about clean
<asac> maybe distclean:: is enough
<Ubulette> just distclean:: will do for now
<Ubulette> cleaner than ever
<Ubulette> we just drop:
<Ubulette> -./mozilla/.mozconfig.mk
<Ubulette> -./mozilla/.mozconfig.out
<Ubulette> no more leftovers, no more ugly clean in debian/rules
<asac> :)
<asac> sounds greak
<Ubulette> [reed], who should I put for review ?
<asac> benjamin
 * asac gone
<Ubulette> me too
<Ubulette> 'night
<asac> night
<asac> hi
<asac> [reed]: there?
<asac> how did your R61 notebook work out ... did you manage to install ubuntu?
<asac> err i mean X61
<[reed]> asac: yep
<[reed]> I got it working off the usb key
<asac> great
<asac> [reed]: and are you happy in general?
<[reed]> still haven't installed winblowz yet for my school work
<[reed]> well, I am having problems with the network card
<asac> hehe
<asac> wireless?
<[reed]> basically, if I change locations, I literally have to restart the laptop for the card to connect again
<[reed]> and then it'll work for as long as I'm still connected
<asac> oh
<asac> wireless?
<[reed]> probably a wifi driver issue
<[reed]> yeah
<asac> gutsy?
<[reed]> yes
<[reed]> dmesg shows some stuff, but I just haven't taken the time to debug it yet
<[reed]> since it's easy to restart, really
<asac> yeah ... you need to unload the ipw3945 module and kill the ipw3945d regulatory daemon i guess
<[reed]> yes, so, why do I have to do that? :)
<asac> as you said its a driver issue. the old driver is pretty fragile because of the user space daemon
<asac> in hardy we have now the new driver iwl3945
<asac> by default
<asac> you can use that in gutsy as well afaik
<[reed]> I might just try upgrading to hardy
<asac> if you blacklist ipw3945 and modprobe iwl3945
<[reed]> since it is my play laptop
<asac> yeah ;)
<asac> upgrading is better ... iwl3945 is under heavy development so the hardy version should be well ahead of the gutsy one
<[reed]> how easy is it to upgrade to hardy from gutsy?
<asac> should be simple
<[reed]> update-manager -d
<[reed]> hmm
<asac> yeah
<[reed]> maybe I'll try that now
<asac> ;)
<asac> cool
<asac> i am here to hold your hands ;)
<[reed]> that command just throws a python exception and dies
<[reed]> great user experience!
<asac> i never used update-manager to do that
<asac> :)
<asac> i just replace gutsy with hardy in /etc/apt/sources.list
<asac> and do apt-get update
<asac> apt-get dist-upgrade
<[reed]> I got it going finally
<[reed]> it's downloading packages
<asac> [reed]: can you give me the python exception?
<[reed]> 1111 packages
<asac> yeah
<asac> better do an apt-get clean before
<asac> so your /var/ cache is freend (in case you don't have much space left)
<[reed]> 104GB free
<[reed]> I don't think that's a problem
<[reed]> :)
<asac> ok ;)
<[reed]> 19 min. remaining
<[reed]> pulling at about 459kb/s over wifi
<asac> yeah ;)
<asac> [reed]: what state to choose if a bug is not reproducible anymore anymore? WORKSFORME?
<[reed]> yes
<[reed]> and comment :)
<[reed]> saying that
<asac> debian bug 467560
<ubotu> Debian bug 467560 in iceape-mailnews "iceape-mailnews: iceape crashes immediately after sending a mail" [Important,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/467560
<[reed]> "About 1 minutes remaining" :(
<[reed]> "About 1 minutes remaining" :(
<[reed]> there, underlined
<asac> where are you stuck?
<[reed]> no, it's grammatically incorrect
<[reed]> :p
<[reed]> it's installing now
<[reed]> asac: are you going to take the metacity fix downstream?
<[reed]> (seen caillon's blog?)
<asac> huh
<asac> no :)
<asac> still catching up on weekend email
<asac> bug 183736
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 183736 in firefox-3.0 "On first launch of firefox-3.0, some HTTP authentication dialogs are missing text" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/183736
<asac> [reed]: ok i will patch that for metacity then
<asac> mozilla bug #390391
<[reed]> I can't see that bug
<[reed]> :(
<[reed]> cc me?
<asac> hehe :) ... well i was too dump and wanted to get an url ;) ... of course forgot about the fact that thats closed up
<asac> wasn't it timeless who committed unreviewed patches?
<[reed]> yep
<[reed]> well
<[reed]> it was one of the Nokia guys
<[reed]> but it was timeless's fault it got on trunk
<asac> k
<[reed]> so
<[reed]> I'm playing with hardy
<[reed]> what should I play with?
<asac> so the upgrade worked?
<[reed]> yep
<asac> see if you wifi issueis fixed :)
<[reed]> Tracker has a typo
<[reed]> "serveral minutes"
<[reed]> it popped up a dialog
<[reed]> talking about combining indexes
<[reed]> with that typo
<[reed]> best way to report that?
<asac> bug against tracker
<asac> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tracker/+filebug
<[reed]> so, apt-get build-dep firefox-3.0 made me install autoconf2.13... that's fine, but it diverted the normal autoconf to another name
<[reed]> how do I get rid of the divertion?
<[reed]> also, lp 176484 is a dupe of lp 188439
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 176484 in tracker "Spelling mistake" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176484
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 188439 in tracker "[hardy] tracker-search-tool: misspelling in popup notification" [Low,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188439
<asac> [reed]: you can use dpkg-divert i guess
<asac> but i usually don't do that
<[reed]> what do you do?
<asac> i run autocon2.50 :)
<asac> and if you are in maintainer mode it usually just works
<asac> afaik the diverted autoconf will be smart to figure out which version to use
<[reed]> hmm
<[reed]> you allow anybody to mark bugs as duplicates and such?
<asac> yes duplicates are ok
<asac> you cannot bump importance i guess
<[reed]> oh
<[reed]> looks like my wifi driver is iwl4965
<asac> yeah
<asac> that makes tsense then
<asac> no old driver exists for 4965 ... so gutsy driver can be shaky
<asac> should be better i guess
<asac> carlos: so will the filename be .../en_US/firefox.po ?
<carlos> asac: the exported one?
<asac> yes
<carlos> no, it will be firefox/es.po
<asac> ah ok
<carlos> and so on for the other languages
<asac> carlos: can you give me a complete path?
<carlos> asac: that part is up to you
<carlos> I think you agreed with martin pitt something like
<carlos> xpi/firefox/es.po
<carlos> is that correct?
<asac> we just chatted where the mozilla builds should put the normalized en-US.xpi ... we didn't talk about where the PO files will end up
<asac> i am fine with that
<asac> carlos: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/LaunchpadTranslationSupport#preview ... does that make sense (still incomplete)
<carlos> let me check...
<carlos> asac: oh, there is a change I need to discuss with you
<asac> go ahead
<carlos> asac: the id will not be in msgctx but in the '#: ' line
<carlos> at the end of the file location where we got that message from
<asac> can you update the example?
<asac> ok
<carlos> sure
<carlos> asac: updated
<asac> carlos: hmm ... so will you use the full path to identify the translations?
<carlos> well, that information is not used by us at all
<carlos> is just the way we export it
<asac> ok great
<carlos> it makes more sense to do it in that way, instead of using msgctxt
<asac> so if i import en-US.xpi/test.jar!some/path/file.dtd(translatable.key)
<carlos> so if it fits your use case, that's better
<asac> i can also import a translation that has de-DE.xpi/chrome/de.jar!some/file.dtd(translatable.key) ?
<asac> carlos: (just to be sure)
<carlos> yes
<asac> cool
<asac> carlos: http://people.ubuntu.com/~asac/test.translations.tar.gz
<asac> please take a look
<asac> this is more or less what will happen
<asac> firefox/ ha en-US.xpi with just those keys that firefox (without xulrunner) needs
<asac> by de.xpi has firefox+xulrunner
<asac> so in xulrunner/ there is only one .xpi
<asac> is that good enough?
<asac> carlos: i just reconnected ... did you get the test url?
<asac_> carlos: got what i said above?
<asac_> 12:14 < asac> carlos: http://people.ubuntu.com/~asac/test.translations.tar.gz
<asac_> 12:14 < asac> please take a look
<asac_> 12:14 -!- Channel #ubuntu-mozillateam created Wed Jan 10 09:49:30 2007
<asac_> 12:14 < asac> this is more or less what will happen
<asac_> 12:14 < asac> firefox/ ha en-US.xpi with just those keys that firefox (without xulrunner) needs
<asac_> 12:14 < asac> by de.xpi has firefox+xulrunner
<asac_> 12:15 < asac> so in xulrunner/ there is only one .xpi
<asac_> 12:16 -!- Irssi: Join to #ubuntu-mozillateam was synced in 133 secs
<asac_> 12:16 < asac> is that good enough?
<asac_> 12:21 < asac> carlos: i just reconnected ... did you get the test url?
<carlos> ok, just give me 15 minutes to finish something and I will take a look, ok?
<asac_> sure
<asac_> just wasn't sure what you got because you reconnected and i reconnected as well ;)
<asac__> damn connection
<carlos> asac: actually, is better if you copy the translations into xulrunner directory
<asac> carlos: why? that would happen manually anyways
<carlos> asac: manually?
<carlos> asac: if you copy the translations, it can be autoapproved automatically and I don't need to copy it by hand...
<asac> carlos: we don't have the translations
<asac> i just put that in that tarball for your convenience right now
<asac> later we have to copy them from ftpü
<asac> (e.g. thy are not in the source tree)
<asac> we can write an automization for that though
<carlos> ok, so you will not provide any translation
<asac> not for the core apps
<carlos> but we should use what we discussed a while ago, direct fetch from mozilla's ftp server
<asac> for extensions it might happen
<carlos> ok, that's fine
<asac> yeah ... lets get the general process right
<carlos> I was not sure whether that still applies here
<asac> auto synching won'tbe hard
<carlos> I know
<asac> ok :)
<asac> carlos: anyway ... from our lats discussion i thought that we import the translation twice: e.g. 1. xulrunner + 2. firefox
<asac> is that still okay?
<carlos> yeah
<asac> ok great
<carlos> is just that I was not sure whether the translation was coming from your packages or direct ftp download
<asac> okay
<asac> maybe at some point i can produce them from source ... but not for hardy
<carlos> indeed
<asac> carlos: you think we could do a test upload of those .xpis to your local system today?
<carlos> I hope it, yes
<asac> (and maybe even export the .po so we can start writing the .po -> .xpi script?
<asac> )
<asac> cool
 * armin76 looks at asac 
<armin76> you didn't pay? :P
<asac> armin76: what?
<armin76> your conn sucks :P
<asac> hehe
<armin76> router running ubuntu? :P
<asac> unfortunately money is not the issue here
<asac> (well except if you consider 2000 EUR per month a viable optoin)
<asac> carlos: https://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=91920&package_id=97082
<asac> is that the tool that required a special .po file syntax?
<asac__> carlos: you wrote anything (internet connection is flaky)
<asac__> ?
<armin76> nope
<asac__> thanks
<carlos> asac__: no, sorry, I didn't answer yet
<carlos> asac__: that's the tool we use for OO.org
<asac__> carlos: k ... but that moz2po didn't work because of special po file requirements?
<carlos> and which produces an slightly different .po file format that we produce
<carlos> asac__: we were not able to do the full process
<carlos> to move from xpi to .po file and back to xpi
<asac> ok
<carlos> in an easy and scriptable way
<carlos> we do it for oo.org, though
<carlos> that's why we are not using it for Mozilla applications
<asac_> sorry ... off again
<asac_> carlos: if you manage to export the .po for the xpis i gave you please send them by mail
<asac_> i will do something else for the next hours now ... connection is too bad
<asac_> be back in a few hours
<carlos> asac: I'm not sure whether I would be able to get them ready today, too many things running at the same time...
<Ubulette> hi
<asac> hi
<Ubulette> asac, any news about cairo ?
<asac> let me ask
<asac> hmm seb is off
<Ubulette> i've sent you an email earlier today
<asac> i know ... and i had it on my list ;)
<asac> asked lool for now
<Ubulette> k
<asac> carlos_: ok.
<armin76> what's up with cairo? :)
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-03-04
<asac> bug 197538
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 197538 in network-manager "Network Manager 0.6.6 RC2 is now available" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197538
<asac> Ubulette: do you have a diff.gz for cairo as well?
<asac> carlos: could you check that the syntax in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/LaunchpadTranslationSupport (for .po) file is what we can expect to be exported? i would like to handcraft .po files for ubufox based on that (unless you say that we can have an export today of course ;))
<carlos> asac: we can have an export today
<asac>  \o/
 * asac hugs carlos 
<carlos> asac: I'm finishing fixing the export to fit our needs right now
<asac> carlos: ok, can you fix the example on the wiki ?
<carlos> sure
<asac> or take a look if its already the right syntax
<carlos> hmm
<carlos> I think is correct
<carlos> at least I don't see any difference right now...
<asac> ok ... just give me an ack if you are sure ;)
<carlos> asac: if we talk about:
<carlos> # en-US.xpi/en-US.jar!/locale/translation.dtd(the.firefox.key)
<carlos> msgid "The original en-US text"
<carlos> msgstr "The translated xx-XX text"
<carlos> yes... actually, no, it should be #: en-US...
<carlos> other than that, yes
<carlos> asac: also, if you find a message with a line like: '#, fuzzy'
<carlos> the translation should not be used
<asac> carlos: can you update the wiki page?
<carlos> sure, just a minute, I'm going to import and then export the xpi files you gave me yesterday...
<asac> great
<carlos> asac: firefox template import failed, seems like I found a bug in our parser... xulrunner one is still running so maybe I'm able to provide you with an example .po file for it
<asac> good
<asac> carlos: how did ffox fail? (on which entity)
<carlos> asac: the problem is with browser/safebrowsing/blockedSite.properties
<carlos> asac: there is an unescaped '=' char
<carlos> and that confuses our parser
<carlos> it's easy to fix, just look for the first '=' to split id from translation
<asac> yeah :)
<asac> you need to take everything from the first = to the end :)
<carlos> right
<carlos> asac: I just updated the wiki page
<carlos> asac: I need to leave now, so I cannot provide you with an export just right now
<carlos> I will provide you with it later today
<carlos> though
<asac> ok thats fine
<jetsaredi1> asac: I think you scared away the mozgest guy
<asac> jetsaredi1: me?
<asac> why that?
<jetsaredi1> i got this email from him this morning saying basically "i give up"
<asac> he?
<asac> did you ask him again?
<asac> jetsaredi1: ??
<asac> did you contact him again?
<jetsaredi1> yea
<asac> about what?
<asac> jetsaredi1: ?
<jetsaredi1> not sure
<asac> he?
<jetsaredi1> he sent me a reply to the thread we had going saying for us to take down his new extension
<asac> can you forward?
<asac> reason?
<jetsaredi1> i'm still trying to figure it out
<asac> jetsaredi1: let him go.
<jetsaredi1> i think you may have been a little too eager in a couple of your emails :)
<asac> he?
<asac> last mail i got he didn't sound too unhappy
<jetsaredi1> yea - no sure
<jetsaredi1> err not
<jetsaredi1> i did send him a reply asking what is up so we'll see
<asac> k
<asac> jetsaredi1: what did he say when "asking to take down the extension"
<jetsaredi1> "Please remove MozGest Redox."
<asac> just that?
<jetsaredi1> yep
<jetsaredi1> then there was another email, but i don't know who it was sent to
<jetsaredi1> i assume i was on the bcc
<jetsaredi1> it was all in german
<jetsaredi1> which - i could only translate through google
<asac> jetsaredi1: could you forward those ... i am german
<jetsaredi1> the subject was "MozGest, ich gebe auf"
<asac> and can probably decipher his issues - if possible at all
<jetsaredi1> which i think means i give up
<asac> yes
<asac> i received that mail
<asac> but you said that there was another
<jetsaredi1> no that was all
<jetsaredi1> the i give up and the one about removing mozgest
<jetsaredi1> o well
<jetsaredi1> anyway - did you see my update to the extensions page?
<jetsaredi1> the gmail notifier maintainer was really cool and said that the next release will have a top-level license.txt file with the tri-license in it
<asac> great
<asac> jetsaredi1: btw, i will upload extensions in a batch once i come to it. i have some other topics on my agenda and i want to update those that currently exist in the archive as well
<asac> so don't feel neglected. your work is great ;)
<jetsaredi1> no no
<jetsaredi1> you probably want to review the version numbering too
<phoenix24> Hi!!
<asac> hi phoenix24
<phoenix24> Hi asac!
<asac> [reed]: any idea if bugzilla is suffering hard atm?
<asac> mozilla bug 403331
<phoenix24> asac: I'm building an ff3 extension, "debuild -b", fails, please help!
<[reed]> asac: yeah, something's up
<asac> [reed]: ok ... so its not just me ;)
<asac> phoenix24: which extension are you working on atm?
<asac> is that in bzr so i can take a look?
<asac> how does debuild -b complain?
<asac> please provide more context :-P
<phoenix24> asac: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5256/
<phoenix24> bzr, https://code.launchpad.net/~csharma/firefox-extensions/speeddial.upstream
<asac> phoenix24: you just have upstream?
<asac> no ubuntu?
 * asac  looking
<phoenix24> No, I was testing localbuild.. before pushing it to ubuntu
<asac> phoenix24: ok please paste your rules
<phoenix24> asac: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5257/
<asac> ok ant is not that bad
<asac> what happens if you run ant in the toplevel directory of upstream?
<asac> is ant installed on your sytem?
<phoenix24> with ant build at toplevel directory, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5258/
<phoenix24> What is the "ant", package name ?. . I'll check it.
<asac> phoenix24: well you appear to have ant installed
<asac> but apparently there is a taskdef missing
<phoenix24> "ant" is installed.
<asac> maybe that task is shipped within speedial (never heard of it before)
<asac> yep
<asac> phoenix24: your problem is "taskdef class net.uworks.andariel.Process cannot be found
<asac> "
<phoenix24> yeah, check'd that in the build.xml.
<phoenix24> the general rule is... if there's build.xml, then it its an "ant build" ?
<asac> phoenix24: looks like its http://andariel.uworks.net/
<asac> which appears to be not in the archive
<phoenix24> ok, so what need to be done?
<asac> maybe try to just zip things up instead of using ant
<phoenix24> ok, MOZ_XPI_BUILD_COMMAND = zip -r speeddial_xxx.xpi ?
<asac> no its not that simple
<asac> let me try something
<asac> phoenix24: here the patch you have to add to your .ubuntu tree
<asac> (process looks like bull-shit ... so i just eliminated it)
<asac> phoenix24: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5261/
<asac> apply that to your .ubuntu branch
<phoenix24> ok
<asac> (e.g. patch -p0 < /tmp/filename in case you wonder how)
<asac> then you can use "ant createxpi" as the build command
<phoenix24> ok!
<asac> but maybe try to run that manually first and see if the .xpi works fine
<phoenix24> thanks
<asac> np
<phoenix24> I'll be back in a while
<asac> phoenix24: btw, you need to add "ant" to the Build-Depends: in debian/control ... otherwise the build machines won't have it during build time
<asac> if possible commit these changes in a separate commit
<phoenix24> asac: while applying patched, I get error HUNK FAILED
<phoenix24> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5263/
<phoenix24> what does it mean ?
<asac> phoenix24: wierd. most likely its a whitespace issue
<asac> (due to copy/paste/
<asac> try patch -p0 -l < filename
<asac> phoenix24: got what i wrote?
<asac> 17:05 < phoenix24> what does it mean ?
<asac> 17:08 < asac> phoenix24: wierd. most likely its a whitespace issue
<asac> 17:08 < asac> (due to copy/paste/
<asac> 17:09 < asac> try patch -p0 -l < filename
<phoenix24> must be white-space error, "patch -p0 -l < filename".. doesn't work either,
<phoenix24> I'll manually edit it, and generate a patch.
<asac> k
<asac> you can also do the changes by hand
<phoenix24> yeah, doing by hand
<asac> not that many changes i guess
<phoenix24> 4-5 in all.
<phoenix24> asac: sucessfully build, but I get Warnings and errors
<phoenix24> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5266/
<asac> phoenix24: yes you should refer to the /usr/share/common-licenses/LGPL-2.1 file in the debian/copyright file
<phoenix24> ah! ok
<asac> (if 2.1 is the proper license version)
<asac> the warnings should be fine imo
<phoenix24> ok
<asac> carlos: any update yet?
<carlos> asac: nothing yet, sorry I'm quite busy with something else...
<phoenix24> asac: Do I need to send mail to the Upstream contact, before pushing it to launchpad ?
<asac> carlos: ok, ic, is there anything i can do? ask kiko for a more official assignment? or maybe there is someone else on your team who could help out?
<asac> phoenix24: no not ... the upstream ping can be done in parallel
<phoenix24> ok
<asac> if nothing works we can also live without a responsive upstream ... but knowing who to contact is definitly beneficial :)
<phoenix24> yes
<phoenix24> asac: I just copied the LICENSE provided by the source into the debian/copyright, that's not acceptable ?
<carlos> asac: well, I'm going to have it done today
<carlos> the only problem is that will not be yet done
<carlos> I mean, right now
<asac> phoenix24: please keep LICENSE in the source
<phoenix24> but for debian/copyright : I must use the license templates provided : /usr/share/common-licenses/
<asac> if its just LGPL you don'T need to copy it into debian/copyright
<asac> carlos: ok good ... sorry for bugging you then ... just felt that you are pretty much utilized and wondered if there is anything we can do to help :)
<carlos> asac: let's say that the whole team is pretty much 'utilized' ;-)
<asac> phoenix24: no you just need to refer to the proper license in common-licenses
<phoenix24> ok
<asac> if the extension uses a license not in that directory you should add the file you want to ship to debian/docs and name that in debian/copyright as well
<phoenix24> asac: this is how my debian/copyright looks like ==> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5268/
<asac> carlos: i know ;)
<asac> phoenix24: your text says "he Debian packaging is (C) 2008, Chaitanya Sharma <csharma24@gmail.com> and is licensed under the GPL, see `/usr/share/common-licenses/LGPL-2.1'.
<asac> thats conflciting
<asac> and please nem the real file in "text in /usr/share/doc/speeddial
<asac> "
<asac> thats just the directory
<phoenix24> this extension is tri licensed, so shouldn't I refer to all the MPL 1.1/GPL 2.0/LGPL 2.1 ?
<asac> just say its "tri-licensed" and refer to the copy you ship in /usr/share/doc/speeddial/
<asac> phoenix24: no ... if LICENSE says that ... just ship it in that dir and refer to that in the your copyright
<asac> at best license your packaging under the same terms
<asac> (just GPL or LGPL would be fine too though)
<phoenix24> Licensing is really confusing
<phoenix24_> debian/copyright varies from package to package, I doubt if there's a standard template for it.
<asac> yes. thats true
<asac> but if you have a LICENSE file its mostly just referring to that
<phoenix24_> yes!
<phoenix24_> asac: Is this okay http://paste.ubuntu.com/5270/ ?
<Ubulette> hi
<Ubulette> [reed], should I change the status of mozilla bug 333308 ?
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 333308 in Build Config "make clean and make distclean miss various files" [Normal,Assigned] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=333308
<Ubulette> Assigned ? it says resolved
<Ubulette> asac, [reed]: catched the <Hx> issue
<Ubulette> http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/font-bogus.png
<Ubulette> http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/font-correct.png
<Ubulette> I've just reloaded the page between the two
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-03-05
<Ubulette> mozilla bug 407748
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 407748 in Breakpad Integration "Ubuntu 7.10 Crash report submission failed: problem with the SSL CA cert" [Normal,Resolved: invalid] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=407748
<lidb> asac, Hello, how to resolve the rpath problem when built with xulrunner 1.9
<lidb__> how to resolve the rpath problem when built with xulrunner 1.9
<asac> Ubulette: for cairo: seb is fine with us uploading it. do you have a diff.gz as well? or just the debdiff?
<asac> Ubulette: please bump shlibsversion though
<asac> (if you didn't do it yet)
<armin76> bumb
<asac> bumb
<asac> armin76: does gentoo have releases?
<armin76> hahaha
<asac> or is it a constantly rolling head?
<armin76> yes :P
<armin76> 2008.0 should be out this month
<armin76> and i say _should_
<armin76> because 2007.1 was supposed to get out on november but was cancelled :)
<asac> huh ;)
<armin76> so yes, but you don't need to switch to a release when its released
<armin76> like switching from gutsy to hardy
<armin76> its all auto
<asac> ok so you cannot stick to an old release?
<armin76> well, you can, if you don't upgrade your system globally :)
<armin76> in fact a lot of ppl never upgrade their system because they don't know :P
<asac> ok,l but support for previous releases is instantly dropped when a new release comes out?
<asac> oh
<asac> well ... then its still "switching" imo
<armin76> yeah, more or less
<armin76> but all packages are available to all the releases
<armin76> except some core packages, like glibc and stuff
<armin76> but two profiles are maintained atm
<armin76> so, for example, with 2006.1 on alpha, you were blocked on glibc-2.3
<armin76> with 2007.0 there's no glibc block
<asac> ah ok
<asac> i understand
<asac> (a bit)
<armin76> yeah, its a bit weird :P
<asac> hehe ... i always thought that wierd can be bidirectionally translated to gentoo :)
<asac>  wierd <=> gentoo ;)
 * asac hides
<asac> ok, but thanks for educating me
<armin76> its more easy than debian :P
<armin76> or ubuntu, at least the development part :)
<asac> yeah ;)
<asac> hi carlos. thanks for the mail
<carlos> asac: you are welcome
<carlos> today I will fix all issues with the import/export process
<carlos> and provide you again with updated files
<carlos> are you able to test your scripts with that file?
<phoenix24> Hi!
<phoenix24> asac: How should I download sources from CVS ?
 * phoenix24 is confused about the TAGS & RELEASES.
<phoenix24> for fireftp, you specified a TAG, what does it mean =>  export -D "26 Feb 2006 00:00 UTC"
<asac> carlos: have you seen my comment about the line feed gltich?
<carlos> asac: yeah, that's one of the things I'm going to fix today
<asac> ok
<armin76> [reed]: checkin!
<cwong1> asac: ping
<phoenix24> ubotu: bug #198780
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 198780 in firefox-3.0 "firefox crashes immediately on opening webpage" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198780
<phoenix24> cool ubotu!!
<Ubulette> hi
<asac> hi
<asac> gnash + network-manager uploaded
<asac> right in time for a6 :) ... i am sure there will be no regressions (cough)
<Ubulette> still no cairo ?
<asac> 10:30 < asac> Ubulette: for cairo: seb is fine with us uploading it. do you have a diff.gz as well? or just the debdiff?
<asac> 10:31 < asac> Ubulette: please bump shlibsversion though
<asac> 10:31 < asac> (if you didn't do it yet)
<Ubulette> i've bumped it. do you want the full diff ?
<asac> yes please
<Ubulette> will do
<armin76> bumb!
<Ubulette> hm, asac, full debdiff right ? not diff.gz of 1.5.12
<asac> nono ... just diff.gz ... and open a bug to track that
<asac> or not
<asac> i don't mind
<asac> but diff.gz for me ... i think i already have the debdiff
<Ubulette> it's the same as my debdiff then
<Ubulette> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5317/
<asac> [reed]: i get an X61 tomorrow ;)
<asac> Ubulette: how can it be the same
<asac> the debdiff was a diff against a debian dir ... while a diff.gz is the _complete_ debian dir (at least) afaik
<Ubulette> sorry, i meant it brings nothing more compared to the debdiff but nm, i'm upping it
<asac> for review the debdiff is better... for applying the diff.gz is easier for me imo
<Ubulette> http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/cairo_1.5.12-0ubuntu1.diff.gz
<armin76> asap!
<[reed]> asac: cool
<[reed]> asac: since upgrading to hardy, hibernate doesn't work, and I'm having weirder wifi issues with DNS resolution not working at random times
<[reed]> oh, and then it just died randomly today
<[reed]> pretty sure it's a gnome-power-manager bug not monitoring power correctly
<[reed]> and failing to notify me
<asac> [reed]: i will see tomorrow
<asac> i guess i will volunteer to test alpha6 CDs ;)
<asac> ISO testing
<asac> [reed]: which USB instructions did you use?
<phoenix24> bug 194894
<phoenix24> bug #194894
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 194894 in firefox "Hardy's Firefox reports "version 1.9b3" in "about:"" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194894
<phoenix24> Firefox About-Dialog says: "Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux i686; en-US; rv:1.9b3) Gecko/2008021416 Firefox/3.0b3"
<phoenix24> is this a valid bug ?
<[reed]> asac: don't remember... one of the ones you mentioned
<[reed]> phoenix24: that's an interesting bug
<[reed]> phoenix24: not seeing it on nightlies
<[reed]> hmm
<phoenix24> [reed]: I was about to traige that, but was already triaged :(
<Ubulette> [reed], remember our ff3 is built with libxul
<[reed]> yeah, we use libxul, too
<[reed]> just not exactly the same way
<[reed]> afaik
<Ubulette> i mean, with --with-libxul-sdk
<Ubulette> i don't think you do that
<Ubulette> http://beuno.com.ar/archives/57
<asac> yay ... an atm just ate 700 EUR
<Ubulette> lol
<asac> i guess you know what mood i have
<Ubulette> how could it ate your money, it's supposed to give it to you, not take it from you
<asac> yes ... i asked for 1k ... then suddenly 300 k came out ... i took them
<asac> next i looked and saw a bunch of 50 EUR bills
<asac> i tried to reach for them ... managed to grab a corner, but suddenly the money was pulled back in
<asac> and the lid closed
<asac> so kind of ETOOMANYBILLS
<asac> not funny
<Ubulette> aahahahaha (sorry)
<[reed]> asac: call your bank?
<asac> well ...  i called them ... they say things will be fine
<Ubulette> check your account on the web
<asac> though i somehow doubt it
<[reed]> "they say"
<asac> yeah ... but its in the middle of the night and nobody will come
<asac> (middle of the night for banks)
<Ubulette> http://wiki.mozilla.org/Community:SummerOfCode08:Brainstorming
<Ubulette> i wish tb3 and sm2 were --with-libxul-sdk ready
 * phoenix24 CVS is driving me nuts!
<Ubulette> IE 8b1 gets 17/100 on acid3, ff3 b4 gets 64
<[reed]> 64?
<[reed]> should be 66-68
<Ubulette> maybe, 64 was b3 or something
<Ubulette> The server at acid3.acidtests.org is taking too long to respond.
<Ubulette> when built with --with-libxul-sdk, ff3 doesn't install .idl/.h on make install
<Ubulette> ie the browser part of the sdk
<Ubulette> [reed], is that something known ? ^^
<[reed]> I haven't seen a bug on that
<[reed]> check first
<[reed]> and then file one
<Ubulette> kind of tricky to check
<Ubulette> mozilla bug 374278    	
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 374278 in Build Config "xpidl can't find IDL files for java when building firefox with --with-libxul-sdk" [Normal,Resolved: invalid] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=374278
<Ubulette> nope
<Ubulette> can't find anything
<Ubulette> [reed], what component is that ?
<[reed]> Core :: Build Config ?
<[reed]> cc benjamin
<Ubulette> ok
<Ubulette> mozilla bug 421168
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 421168 in Build Config "firefox using --with-libxul-sdk doesn't install .idl/.h on make install" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=421168
<armin76> yuck, java
<Ubulette> Benjamin answered "it's by design"
<asac> Ubulette: can you prod me about that again tomorrow or so
<Ubulette> about what ?
<asac> i have to ask him something i cannot phrase right now
<asac> missing idl+.h
<Ubulette> oh
<Ubulette> ok
<Ubulette> it's WONTFIX now
<asac> yeah ... but thats bullshit imo
<Ubulette> yep, me too
<Ubulette> do we know of anything needing those idls ?
<asac> not sure ... maybe all are indeed "private"
<asac> but i would guess that there are idls that extensions might want to interface wit
<asac> h
<Ubulette> bug 198049
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 198049 in firefox-3.0 "firefox-3.0-dev contains only documentation" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198049
<Ubulette> that's what I was trying to fix
<asac> Ubulette: RMs poked at me to reduce the documentation redundancy by linking to equal files in depending packages
<asac> thinks like copyright is duplicated everywhere
<Ubulette> yep
<asac> if you look at /usr/share/cdbs/1/rules/debhelper.mk:243
<asac> you see that cdbs already tries to do that, but it appears it doesn't work for indirect depends nor depends build in the same run
<asac> background: as usual CD space is scarce and we are currently far beyond what would fit onto it ;)
<Ubulette> it's 29k * n, still not very huge
<asac> well
<asac> every K counts ;)
<asac> MPL is probably duped as well?
<asac> oh and we have this bogus README dir in doc as well
<asac> thats definitly a stupidity thing of debhelper i would guess
<asac> $ find /usr/share/doc/firefox/README/
<asac> /usr/share/doc/firefox/README/
<asac> /usr/share/doc/firefox/README/mozilla
<asac> /usr/share/doc/firefox/README/mozilla/README.build
<asac> hehe README.build is just 87 bytes ;)
<asac> i see that MPL == copyright ... so just ignore that comment
<Ubulette> yes, i know that. it wanted to fix that since the beginning but i never got the chance
<Ubulette> you patched cdbs in ff2
<Ubulette> just to add -type f or something like that
<Ubulette> we don't care about README.build anyway
<Ubulette> hm, tb3 with system xul is failing earlier than i expected
<asac> why do you try ;)
<asac> i mean they don't even try to fix that atm afaik
<asac> like seamonkey devs: first features; second something; last: libxul :)
<asac> Ubulette: look at https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy/+source/network-manager/0.6.5-0ubuntu7
<asac> apparently launchpad _can_ parse changelog contributors (we should include the mail)
<asac> its just a matter of associating tht in +packages ... or maybe +contributions
<asac> (the latter doesn't exist yet)
<asac> anyway, i guess dch should be fixed to copy the email too
<asac> unfortunately its perl ;)
<asac> /usr/bin/dch ... is it line 982 where this needs to be fixed?
<asac> oh its 1086 i guess
<asac> Ubulette: like http://paste.ubuntu.com/5331/ ??
<Ubulette> not sure $EMAIL is the right one
<Ubulette> but the syntax is correct
<asac> hmm ... wasn't the right place
<asac> nothing changed if i run dch -r
<asac> i changed name and email and still got http://paste.ubuntu.com/5333/
<Ubulette> i'll have a look later, i'm on something else right now
<asac> ha 1038 :)
<asac> $lastmultimaint :)
<asac> unfort lastmaintemail is not parsed
<asac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5336/
<asac> thats the patch i gues
<asac> no idea why i added $lastmaintemail to my (...) at the top
<asac> the regexp most likely is stupid as well ;)
<Ubulette> use /^ --\s+(.*?)\s+<(.*?)>/ instead
<Ubulette> bug 139543
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 139543 in firefox "firefox .deb overwrites firefox.cfg which stores systemwide settings such as startpage, proxy" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/139543
<Ubulette> our /etc/ff3 stuff is totally broken
<Ubulette> asac, https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mozilla-devscripts/  was parsed correctly
<Ubulette> asac, https://edge.launchpad.net/mozilla-devscripts  how come you have 2500 pt and I only have 24 ??? wtf?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-03-06
<armin76> haha
<armin76> Ubulette: he works for Canonical, what do you expect?! :P
<Ubulette> yeah, maybe
<asac> Ubulette: hehe ...  no idea. haven't seen that before
<asac> looks like a bug
<asac> http://www.allpeers.com/blog/2008/03/05/allpeers-lessons-learned/
<[reed]> asac: <timely> why isn't https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy/+package/ca-certificates part of ubuntu 7.10 out of the box?
<Ubulette> this is a depends of openssl
<[reed]> and openssl isn't installed by default?
<Ubulette> and of balsa, mutt, fetchmail, .... maybe we can add it to firefox-3.0 deps
<[reed]> please do
<[reed]> it's causing problems like mozilla bug 407748 and others
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 407748 in Breakpad Integration "Ubuntu 7.10 Crash report submission failed: problem with the SSL CA cert" [Normal,Resolved: invalid] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=407748
<Ubulette> done
<[reed]> cool, thanks
<[reed]> got a link to some commit that I can show to the people who are asking?
<Ubulette> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/firefox/firefox-3.0.head
<Ubulette> that will be #194
<[reed]> k
<[reed]> thx
<Ubulette> hm, causing troubles.. maybe having troubles
<Ubulette> fixed
<asac> [reed], Ubulette: firefox depends is certainly the wrong place to fix this
<Ubulette> why ?
<Ubulette> same as mutt or balsa
<Ubulette> we can also move that to libnss-1d
<[reed]> asac: it really should be a part of the default install
<[reed]> kinda silly that it isn't
<[reed]> making it part of libnss would make sense
<[reed]> since the certs are part of NSS in the codebase anyway
<Ubulette> $ apt-cache rdepends ca-certificates | tr '\n' ' '
<Ubulette> ca-certificates Reverse Depends:   w3mmee   sendmail-base   msmtp   mew-bin   mew-beta-bin   esniper   dtc-postfix-courier   dtc   boinc-client   balsa   w3m   openssl   mutt   libpurple0   libcurl3-gnutls   fetchmail
<asac> [reed]: we don't have permission to add ca-certificates to libnss
<[reed]> yeah, move it to libnss... that way not every single mozilla project would need to depend on it individually
<asac> there is a bug about it
<[reed]> asac: how can I get that fixed?
<[reed]> who needs to grant permission?
<asac> and it wouldn't make sense either. afaik libnss doesn't even look at that place (might be wrong though)
<Ubulette> so ?
<asac> [reed]: if non of the rdepends is on the CD you need to request addition to the CD seeds
<[reed]> so, what is using that package then, as installing it fixes a ton of SSL cert problems people are having
<[reed]> asac: how to do that?
<[reed]> this is a real problem for us
<asac> filing a bug is always a good first step. next you need to assign the right team. i guess ubuntu-archive
<asac> well ... ca-certificates has two sets of certificates afaik: highly trusted + others
<asac> i guess only the first one is enabled by default
<[reed]> the mozilla ones need to be included
<[reed]> otherwise, people go crazy trying to figure out why a site works fine on Mac and Windows with any Mozilla product but not with Ubuntu Linux because of the missing SSL certificates that we include by default
<asac> [reed]: aren't the right ones installed if you install ca-certificates
<[reed]> correct
<[reed]> installing that package fixes the problems
<asac> then there is not need to include additional certificates in that package
<asac> just to make that package part of the default install
<[reed]> yeah
<[reed]> so, I should file a bug?
<[reed]> or what?
<asac> i cannot decide on that though. but i guess its just that some rdepends which was previously on the CD now isn't anymore
<asac> if thats the case adding to seeds should be fine
<asac> [reed]: plesae file a bug and give me the bug number
<[reed]> k
<asac> i will take over then
<asac> [reed]: which sites are affected? bugzilla?
<[reed]> anything using some of the newer certs (such as our crash-reports.mozilla.com), but we get reports about it a lot
 * [reed] waits on bugzilla to give him query results
<asac> well. in fact firefox doesn't suffer from it anyways
<asac> i think the main point here is that no tls suppor is installed for curl by default
<Ubulette> ok, removing then
<[reed]> lp bug 152781 then?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 152781 in curl "Curl should depend on ca-certificates" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/152781
<asac> i dropped the depends for now
<Ubulette> ?
<[reed]> who handles updating the cert list in ca-certificates?
<[reed]> since it says "Mozilla certificates"
<[reed]> we've added a ton of new certs
<[reed]> between Firefox 2 and Firefox 3
<asac> debian
<Ubulette> lol, i uncommitted it
<[reed]> need to make sure those get in the package
<asac> ill try to figure
<asac> probably not an easy question
<asac> [reed]: where are those certs?
<asac> how can i update a .crt ;)
<Ubulette> iirc, there's a small doc in the sources
<asac> ok ... i have to figure out procedures first
<asac> ok i think its just cp certdata.txt into the mozilla/ tree
<asac> cwong1: pong (sorry)
<[reed]> woot, flight to Prague has been booked
<[reed]> :)
<[reed]> though, I think she got my name wrong on the ticket, so I need to make sure about that
<[reed]> :/
<asac> [reed]: cool!
<asac> [reed]: yes, please be sure that the name is right ;)
<asac> how long is your flight?
<[reed]> asac: name turned out to be right... seems you all tack on the prefix (Mr., Mrs., etc.) at the end of the first name, which isn't what we do ;)
<[reed]> asac: 10:20 + 1:40 == 12 hours total of in-flight time :(
<[reed]> plus time between the two flights at my connection location
<asac> [reed]: where do you stop? london?
<[reed]> Amsterdam
<asac> damn thing ... apparently something broke my mail setup
<asac> nothing is send out anymore
<asac> ok, flushed
<asac> bug 199140
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 199140 in network-manager "Network manager shows and connects to virtual interfaces" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/199140
<Ubulette> hi
<asac> hi
<Ubulette> asac, is cairo in ?
<asac> we have to wait till CDs are out
<asac> guess that is about _now_
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-03-07
<Ubulette> i've packaged it a week ago
<Ubulette> nm
<Ubulette> bed time
<Ubulette> btw, you were supposed to answer to mozilla bug 421168
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 421168 in Build Config "firefox using --with-libxul-sdk doesn't install .idl/.h on make install" [Normal,Resolved: wontfix] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=421168
<asac> bug 199140
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 199140 in network-manager "Network manager shows and connects to virtual interfaces" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/199140
<asac> carlos: ok. do you think we could try the full cycle for ubufox? i have two translation contributions which we could import next to the original en-US.xpi
<carlos> sure
<carlos> where could I get the .xpi files?
<asac> carlos: in a perfect world we would manage to get ubufox + xulrunner + firefox translated through launchpad for hardy.
<asac> carlos: i have to produce them first ;)
<asac> let me look
<asac> (they are in a bzr branch)
<carlos> asac: Launchpad will not be ready for that until the end of this month, unless I get the approval from kiko to cherrypick the needed changes...
<carlos> asac: because we found small bugs with the importer
<carlos> as you should be aware right now
<asac> yes
<asac> carlos: i could talk to kiko to emphasize our needs ;)
<asac> how much code does the change touch?
<carlos> I will talk with him, don't worry
<asac> k
<carlos> asac: I had to change some things...
<carlos> don't worry I will handle that with my manager
<carlos> and tell you the answer
<asac> btw, will you be in prague?
<carlos> I don't think so
<carlos> asac: if you need someone from the translations team, Jtv is the one that is supposed to attend such events now
<asac> ah ok.
<asac> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~ex/ubufox/main
<asac> ups
<asac> http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/cairo_1.5.12-0ubuntu1.diff.gz
<asac> :)
<asac> Ubulette: can you dump the buggy_repeat patch for now
<asac> we are still getting X updates. i don't want to miss in case it gets fixed
<asac> nm
<asac> Ubulette: i will take it that way. can you please close bugs in changelog if possible in future?
<asac> i will touch the changelog now
<asac> Ubulette: ok you +packages adict ;) ... uploading
<asac> _with_ buggy-repeat
<carlos> asac: hi
<carlos> asac: I just sent you the german translations for firefox and xulrunner in .po file format as Launchpad will generate them
<carlos> asac: I think I fixed all issues we found, could you confirm whether everything is correct now?
<asac> carlos: looking
<asac> carlos: the first msgid in firefox-de.po looks like http://paste.ubuntu.com/5399/
<asac> is that intended?
<carlos> that's a special message in .po file format
<carlos> which is supposed to be the header
<carlos> right now, is the xpi 'header'
<carlos> although at the end, it will be changed to be a valid .po file header
<carlos> asac: is it going to affect your current scripts?
<asac> carlos: ok
<asac> no, shouldn't matter
<asac> translation blocks without a #: comment need to be omitted i guess
<carlos> asac: well, it's even more simple
<carlos> asac: if msgid is empty
<carlos> is the header
<carlos> msgid ""
<carlos> msgstr "Something"
<carlos> which is different from:
<carlos> msgid ""
<carlos> "somethign else"
<asac> ok
<asac> thanks
<carlos> msgstr "something translated"
<asac> btw, ubufox will take a bit. i have to iprove the lp-export.mk helper to sort out locales that are squashed into one .jar ... e.g. ubufox doesn't have en-US.jar + de-DE-jar, but everything is in ubufox.jar
<carlos> ok
<asac> but after that the locale extraction during build should be pretty much finished for all cases
<asac> the lp-export.mk will also eliminate all translations that are not en-US
<carlos> asac: that last part should be done only if the package is in main
<asac> sure. for now packages need to explicitly enable launchpad translations
<asac> if they don't this won'thappen
<carlos> ok
<asac> (i guess you ment that only main packages can be translated in launchpad atm)?
<carlos> right
<asac> ok. in understood. should be fine
<carlos> if you strip translations for packages outside main, the package will be completely untranslated
<asac> actually i only want xulrunner-1.9 + firefox-3.0 and ubufox in launchpad for hardy
<asac> (and midbrowser for mobile)
<asac> ... which is of course not less ambitious ;)
<asac> midbrowser will eventually go to main (hopefully soonish)
<carlos> ok
<carlos> I'm going to work on adding some extra tests for the bug fixes
<carlos> and try to get it cherry picked
<carlos> otherwise you will need to wait until 26th to get it available in Launchpad
<Ubulette> asac, oh damn, the buggy repeat was not in the debdiff I wanted you to use but was in my diff.gz (because that's what I've used in my ppa as users requested it)
<Ubulette> <asac> close bugs in changelog if possible in future <= in this case, there were none, but i usually do
<asac> Ubulette: yeah ;)
<asac> all fine
<asac> now we have buggy-repeat fixed
<asac> and i don't mind :)
<Ubulette> asac, seb is mad now
<asac> yeah
<asac> Ubulette: just let me do the discussion
<Ubulette> ok
<Ubulette> asac, http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=4388068&postcount=18
<asac> Ubulette: maybe we can try to come up with a better patch? figure out if XAA is used and then use buggy_repeat?
<asac> Ubulette: we should see if it really fixes the cairo testcase as well
<Ubulette> i've tried a bit to get the driver name but went to a dead end
<asac> hmm ... and how about getting accellmethod instead of driver?
<Ubulette> no idea
<asac> i will try to get the theory :)
<asac> i think its a bug for all XAA except nvidia
<asac> Ubulette: ok i think seb is now more or less happy again. sorry that you got dragged into this
<Ubulette> so you need both accellmethod and driver name
<Ubulette> it's okay, it was my mistake anyway (bad diff.gz)
<asac> Ubulette: he? i uploaded it ... so all this belongs to me
<asac> i explicitly decided to push this
<Ubulette> ok ok, so you're fault
<asac> i just forgot that seb had also reasons to not ship it :)
<Ubulette> your
<asac> (i always thought i was the only one :))
<asac> x folks say there is no other way than parsing the log ... ouch
<Ubulette> yep, that was my conclusion too
<asac> Ubulette: can you paste the output of xdpyinfo please
<asac> (i guess you have EXA, right?)
<Ubulette> ati or nvidia ?
<asac> hmm
<asac> you have ati with EXA?
<asac> maybe paste both :)
<Ubulette> remember it's a runtime check, running xdpyinfo at each call maybe be worse than the current workaround
<asac> hey :)
<Ubulette> -maybe+may
<asac> xpdyinfo just displays properties
<asac> we would need to code that for using X calls
<asac> if we can figure something at all
<asac> anyway ... looks like there is no information for us
<Ubulette> http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/xdpyinfo-ati-fglrx+xaa.txt
<asac> and nvidia?
<Ubulette> http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/xdpyinfo-nvidia.txt
<Ubulette> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5405/
<asac> Ubulette: grep for accell
<Ubulette> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5406/
<asac> aeh grep -i accel /var/log/Xorg*
<asac> yeah that info looks good i guess
<asac> buggy_repeat = if (xaa_xfree86)
<Ubulette> asac, [reed]: i've just confirmed for the UDS
<armin76> whats UDS?
<Ubulette> Ubuntu Developer Summit
<asac>  \o/
<asac> great!
<asac> i think prague will be lots of fun ;)
<Ubulette> hope so
<Ubulette> it's also a nice city
<Ubulette> i hope we'll have some free time to visit a bit
<armin76> bumb
<asac> recoooonect
<Ubulette> armin76, bumb ?
<asac> http://people.ubuntu.com/~asac/jpeg_moz.diff
<Ubulette> you've ported the moz patch ?
<asac> ported? ... hehe. not
<asac> just diffed
<asac> that fixes the black jpegs on zoom for us
<asac> (most likely because its gone if i disable system-jpeg)
<Ubulette> quite huge to review :P
<asac> yeah :)
<Ubulette> with tons of asm
<asac> read jpeg/MOZCHANGES
<asac> :)
<asac> then you know
<asac> i would like to extract the patch that fixes those black images ;)
<asac> appears to be a bunch of performance code
<asac> like MMX
<asac> SSE2
<asac> support
<asac> hopefully its not fixed because of that :(
<Ubulette> i've followed the bug on bonsai for a while
<asac> what id?
<Ubulette> hmm
<asac> can you subscribe me: asac@jwsdot.com
<asac> ?
<armin76> no *g*
<Ubulette> it was not the black bug, but a performance related bug
<asac> ah
<asac> well ... MOZCHANGES doesn't talk about performance changes at all
<asac> maybe your bug is about current performance problems?
<Ubulette> mozilla Bug 44781
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 44781 in ImageLib "Support CMYK, YCCK JPEGs" [Enhancement,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=44781
<asac> hmm starring doesn't work for me
<asac> does it work for you?
<asac> e.g. pushing the star next to the location?
<asac> nothing happens for me
<Ubulette> mozilla Bug 411718
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 411718 in ImageLib "Speed up JPEG decoding by 30% by skipping buffer" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=411718
<Ubulette> mozilla Bug 363986
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 363986 in ImageLib "nsJPEGEncoder::ReadSegments() and nsPNGEncoder::ReadSegments() do not advance read pointer" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=363986
<Ubulette> mozilla Bug 411379
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 411379 in ImageLib "Add SSE2 processing for JPEG color, use static instead of dynamic arrays" [Enhancement,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=411379
<asac> ok its grab and drag that breaks it
<asac> ubotu: yeah ... i understood the static array
<Ubulette> mozilla Bug 412753
<asac> Ubulette: ^^
<asac> :)
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 412753 in ImageLib "Speed up JPEG decoding by another 10%" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=412753
<asac> ubotu: hmm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hmm - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<asac> Ubulette: do you have bonsai open right now?
<Ubulette> yes
<asac> do you see any real bug fix to jpeg in the past 10 years :) ?
<Ubulette> yes
<Ubulette> http://bonsai.mozilla.org/cvsquery.cgi?treeid=default&module=all&branch=HEAD&branchtype=match&dir=mozilla%2Fjpeg&file=&filetype=match&who=&whotype=match&sortby=Date&hours=2&date=all&mindate=&maxdate=&cvsroot=%2Fcvsroot
<asac> which bug would you suspect?
<asac> "Landing JPEG_BRANCH" :)?
<Ubulette> mozilla Bug 380115
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 380115 in GFX: Thebes "Linux 16-bit widget size issues (black rectangle at bottom of long page)" [Major,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=380115
<Ubulette> mozilla Bug 378293
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 378293 in General "Black regions during unminimizing/unshading/opening Firefox/Thunderbird with Compiz" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=378293
<Ubulette> donno, a mix of all those ;)
<asac> Ubulette: last bug is unrelated
<Ubulette> yes, i figured that out too
<Ubulette> hm, should I take the return flight on saturday or friday evening ?
<Ubulette> asac, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=716588
<Ubulette> i don't see that
<Ubulette> at least looking at the .dev branch
<asac> ubotu: i think usually we leave on sat
<asac> hmm
<asac> Ubulette: i usually fly back on sat
<Ubulette> me too
<asac> there is usually some event on friday night
<Ubulette> i asked for sun -> sat
<asac> 17:32 < Ubulette> hm, should I take the return flight on saturday or friday evening ?
<Ubulette> i asked because here, i don't pay
<asac> ah
<Ubulette> donno how strict it is
<asac> well ... usually sat is fine
<Ubulette> good
<asac> are there no instructions?
<Ubulette> nope
<asac> strange
<asac> jcastro: ^^^ can confirm that returning on saturday is right?
<Ubulette> ok, got the proposals
<Ubulette> "Fares start from GBP 403.80, however, if you include a Saturday night stay in your trip and leave on the 17th May then the fare is much cheaper at GBP189.80."
<Ubulette> strange, i see 97€ here
<asac> he?
<asac> whats that?
<Ubulette> proposal from EYAS
<Ubulette> i've checked on airfrance.fr
<asac> so leaving on sun?
<asac> if you want to visit prague, maybe tell him to hold that flight and forward to claire asking if thats ok
<Ubulette> nope, i've asked for sun 18 -> sat 24, they proposed sat 17 -> sat 24
<asac> ah ... i remember that some airlines take different rates depending on which coutry you are in :)
<asac> ah
<asac> but i would stick to EYAS. much simpler for you
<Ubulette> sat 17 - sun 18 is fossdem
<asac> right
<asac> ask claire anyway ... because hotel room is also additional costs
<Ubulette> is that interesting ?
<asac> might be
<asac> no idea who is coming though
<Ubulette> i'm no big upstream though
<asac> well ... :) ... its also: ubuntu meets upstream ;)
<Ubulette> i've forwarded the email to Claire
<asac> yes
<jcastro> I think most people return on saturday
<asac> thanks
<asac> Ubulette: you have the bug id for the background thing in your head?
<asac> oh firefox full text search is great :)
<asac> Ubulette: ok attached more info to it :)
<Ubulette> [17:02] <Ubulette> it was not the black bug, but a performance related bug
<Ubulette> asac, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5413/
<asac> yeah
<asac> that testcase is not yet adapted to show the bug that strikes us
<asac> the pad and reflect one are not causing this according to cworth
<Laibsch> I am not yet so familiar with mozilla bug triage procedure
<Laibsch> Looks like it is special (and somewhat incomprehensibly written IMHO)
<asac_> Laibsch: what do you want to know
<asac_> where are you looking at :)?
<Laibsch> In any case, I was wondering how to alert somebody to make a decision whether or not a bug report contains expected behaviour or is a wontfix case
<asac_> asking here is a good start
<Laibsch> bug 144560
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 144560 in mozilla-firefox "doesn't prompt for certificate" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/144560
<asac_> i am usually in the channel
<[reed]> WHAT THE?
<Laibsch> 1) Why is there no cc for a mozilla team contact on that bug?
<[reed]> Microsoft wants to buy Red Hat?
 * [reed] sad
<asac_> Laibsch: "Mozilla Bugs"
<asac_> is subscribed
<asac_> [reed]: really?
<[reed]> check google news
<[reed]> search for microsoft red hat
<asac_> rumour or fact?
<[reed]> see the news
<[reed]> hmm
<Laibsch> asac: sorry, my oversight
<Laibsch> asac: Maybe you can close that one with the appropriate response
<Laibsch> I believe the OP reports expected behaviour
<[reed]> ok, what the?
<[reed]> I think I got bad news
<[reed]> er
<[reed]> bad input
<[reed]> anyway
<asac_> [reed]: so its ok that i can't find anything?
<[reed]> yeah, I think... this guy doesn't usually make things up
<[reed]> I'll look more into it
<[reed]> ah, my source had a bad source
<[reed]> :p
<[reed]> oh well
<[reed]> n/m! sorry for the scare!
<Ubulette> lol
<asac> Laibsch: if you want to help on firefox bugs, please help on firefox-3.0 bugs
<asac> firefox will sink soon :)
<[reed]> asac: got b4 ready?
<Ubulette> http://starkravingfinkle.org/blog/2008/03/prism-09-now-as-a-firefox-extension/
<Ubulette> i've packaged b4~rc1 a few days ago
<Ubulette> [reed], ^^
<[reed]> cool
<[reed]> ETA was supposed to be today, but due to a Windows PGO issue, that might change
<asac> good ... we will roll them on monday i guess
<Ubulette> mozilla bug 418926
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 418926 in Build & Release "Tracking bug for Build and Release of FF3.0beta4 (Gecko 1.9b4)" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=418926
<Ubulette> asac, any news for ff3 locales ?
<asac> yeah ... we have a -de.po export for xulrunner + firefox
<asac> and we have an algorithm that would convert that into .xpi
<asac> and two volunteers from -mobile that want to implement that ;)
<asac> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/LaunchpadTranslationSupport
<asac> but no ETA
<asac> just that it should there hopefully won't be much problems along the way ... otherwise things will get really messy ;)
<Ubulette> ok
<asac> firefox hangs more frequently for me starting today
<asac> maybe thats cairo?
<asac> hmm ... maybe it started when i build with in-source jpeg :/
<[reed]> bah, just found a security problem with logrotate
<[reed]> hmm
<asac> Ubulette: do you see the background issue with ati opensource driver as well?
<asac> or just fglrx
<asac> ?
<Ubulette> i dont know. I'm using fglrx because the opensource driver was too slow when I've installed that box
<Ubulette> damn, I can't use anything using pulseaudio (/w or /wo esd) once i've played a flash sound/video in ff3
<Ubulette> asac, this is seriously broken
<asac> yes. i think its known that pulseaudio is broken
<Ubulette> my troubles started 2 or 3 weeks ago
<Ubulette> on both boxes
<Ubulette> all is fine until I play a youtube video or another flash audio/video content
<Ubulette> i guess our /etc/firefox3*/* stuff is broken
<asac> would be interesting to see if the issue exists in firefox 2 as well
<asac> Ubulette: i am pretty sure that firefoxrc is not considered anymore
<Ubulette> me too, i don't see what reads it
<asac> but does it help to start firefox manually with a sound wrapper?
<asac> like aoss /usr/lib/firefox-3.0b3/firefox
<asac> or esdcompat /usr/lib/firefox-3.0b3/firefox
<asac> looks like that is the wrong wrapper
<asac> no idea
<Ubulette> aoss puts me at 100% cpu
<Ubulette> and it still doesn't work
<Ubulette> esdcompat is not a wrapper but a daemon
<Laibsch> asac: Can I install FF3 alongside normal FF?
<Ubulette> you can, but you can't run both at the same time
<Laibsch> That is OK.  I'd only want FF3 for testing bugs as asac suggested
<Ubulette> hhm, you're not using hardy ?
<Laibsch> What I don't want is for the FF3 install to interfere with my regular FF browsing
<Laibsch> not yet
<Laibsch> still on gutsy
<Ubulette> oh, then it's different
<Laibsch> Is FF3 default on hardy?
<Ubulette> you can install & run both at the same time
<Ubulette> yes
<asac> Laibsch: ffox 3 beta3 should be in -backports
<asac> install from there
<Ubulette> asac, i'm not alone: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=717945
<asac> does starting with aoss help?
<asac> without that info i have no pointer
<asac> does the same bug exist when running gnash would be another valuable info
<asac> i still haven't received answers for these simple questions :)
<Ubulette> <Ubulette> aoss puts me at 100% cpu
<Ubulette> <Ubulette> and it still doesn't work
<asac> k
<asac> did you start the process directly
<asac> or the script?
<Ubulette> directly
<asac> k
<asac> bug 199066
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 199066 in network-manager "wireless support broken since 0.6.6~rc2" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/199066
<Ubulette> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=717914
<Ubulette> http://ubuntulinuxtipstricks.blogspot.com/2008/03/playing-music-not-getting-sound-in.html
<asac> bug 199066
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 199066 in network-manager "wireless support broken since 0.6.6~rc2" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/199066
<Ubulette> hm, libflashsupport
<asac> just invalidated :) ... hehe
<asac> whats libfrashsupport
<Ubulette> donno
<Ubulette> trying
<Ubulette> Support library for sound output of Flash 9 with pulseaudio
<Ubulette> http://www.pulseaudio.org/ticket/43
<asac> what happens if you uninstall that?
<Ubulette> i've just installed it
<asac> ah
<asac> does that help?
<Ubulette> yes
<asac> ok
<Ubulette> it rocks !
<asac> isn't that a dependency of flashplugin-nonfree noadays?
<asac> nowadays
<asac> it is
<asac> apparently you are not using the package
<asac> shame on you
<Ubulette> strange
<asac> as usual: better run distro stuff ;)
<Ubulette> oh, it's in my user profile
<asac> whats strange?
<asac> yay
<asac> wipe it ... use plugin finder dialog to install it
<asac> ... ah right you wiped ubufox
<asac> then you have to it manually
<Ubulette> my home dir is from my previous box, built in 1998
<asac> your flash should be pretty old as well then ;)
<asac> ok lets search for bugs and close them :)
<Ubulette> that was debian bo or hamm
<Ubulette> then all the following
<Ubulette> as unstable
<Ubulette> then ubuntu edgy
<Ubulette> and all the +1 since
<asac> bug 199666
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 199666 in firefox-3.0 "add apport hooks from firefox 2 package" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/199666
<Ubulette> what laptops are good those days ?
<Ubulette> i want to renew mine
<Ubulette> hm, now I have ff3 taking 30% cpu while i'm not touching it
<Ubulette> a youtube page
<Ubulette> damn, flash
<xhaker> Ubulette: about laptops.. I'm typing on a dell xps m1330
<Ubulette> 13" ?
<Ubulette> xhaker, is the wifi supported ?
<xhaker> 13", and iwl3945
<xhaker> it's one of the laptops dell sells with ubuntu preinstalled
<asac> Ubulette: i hav e 12" lenovo now
<asac> thats decent
<asac> but might be too small
<asac> yeah the 13" dell is good as well i guess
<asac> or the 12" ... which unfortunately doesn't ship with ubuntu ... and in germany even only for business customers ;)
<Ubulette> the laptop i'm using at work is a dell
<Ubulette> I've had 2 HP and 3 toshiba before
<xhaker> Ubulette: i'm a fan of the dell d630
<asac> wait a bit and get the X300 lenovo
<xhaker> Ubulette: they're more sturdy. 14" and you can get it with 1400x900 resolution
<Ubulette> i have a hard time finding lenovo here
<Ubulette> hm, even the XPS M1530 (15") seems to be 1280x800
<Ubulette> and vista only
<asac> with the 15" ubuntu laptop you can upgrade to 1440x900 here
<asac> for 30E
<xhaker> Ubulette: latitude d630 or xps m1330 were my options.. they're both good options imo
<Ubulette> on dell.fr, ubuntu is only for the 13"
<asac> we had that for a week here as well
<asac> then they readded teh 15'
<asac> i wanted to order one for my mother
<asac> but couldn't be because there was only the XPS
<asac> now there is the inspiron back
<asac> yes, you can upgrade the M1530 to 1440x900 here as well
<asac> same for the M1330
<Ubulette> inspiron with ubuntu is there
<Ubulette> it's an intel video chip
<asac> yeah thats good
<asac> or do you want ATI :-P?
<Ubulette> nope
<Ubulette> I kind of like nvidia on my desktop
<asac> intel is decent
<asac> at least if you are not into gamin :)
<Ubulette> Minicard Intel® Pro/Wireless 3945 802.11a/b/g - Europe - Core 2 Duo Processors, what's that ? is that good ?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-03-08
<Ubulette> ok, if they sell it with gutsy, it should be good enough for me :)
<asac> yes
<asac> thats ok
<asac> 3945 is fine
<Ubulette> seems i can have a decent config for a price within what I wanted to spend
<xhaker> great
<asac> so dell? what model? insprion or XPS? or latitude?
<Ubulette> inspiron 1525, dual core 2G, 2x1GB, 1440x900, 250G HD, 9 cells battery
<Ubulette> no webcam, and no bluetooth
<Ubulette> maybe i should
<Ubulette> and of course no vista
<xhaker> 15", noooo
<xhaker> :D
<Ubulette> why ?
<Ubulette> I want 1440x900
<Ubulette> well, I want 720p
<xhaker> 1440x900 in a 14.1" would be better
<xhaker> don't you think 15" is too big to carry around?
<Ubulette> i already have the bags for that
<asac> Ubulette: the ubuntu XPS 1330 has a 1440x900 option here as well
<asac> hehe
<xhaker> asac: really? 13.3" with 1440x900? where?!
<asac> dell
<asac> dell -> ubuntu ... XPS
<Ubulette> can't find it
<xhaker> asac: I've got an m1330 but there was no option for 1440x900
<Ubulette> same here, the two options are 1280x800
<asac> yeah i was wrong :)
<xhaker> Ubulette: my m1330 fits on my TechAir laptop bag horizontaly! hehe
<xhaker> even with the 9cell bat :)
<asac> you can get a lenovo tablet X61 ... that has that resolution
<asac> 142dpi
<asac> 12"
<Ubulette> i don't want to kill my eyes
<Ubulette> asac, is it still possible for me to have prism 0.9 in hardy ?
<Ubulette> I have to figure out what to do with the webapps icons though
<asac> not sure
<Ubulette> (as I got no answer from google)
<asac> you need to make a good point
<Ubulette> at least the xpm->png transition
<Ubulette> today, it's broken, so it falls back to the default
<Ubulette> the small prism
<Ubulette> or I could just fix that in the same 0.8+svn
<Ubulette> is universe also frozen ?
<asac> yes ... everything is FF
<asac> better try to fix the current package i guess
<asac> otherwise write down the reasons why a FF exception should be granted
<asac> and file a bug ... subscribe universe-release to it
<Ubulette> i was about to fix the current package, but 0.9 has been released today
<asac> there is a wiki document about the procedure and the requirements for FF exceptions
<Ubulette> well, i'll think about it for next week
<asac> try to get the exception asap
<asac> the closer we get the harder it gets
<asac> next week is beta freeze
<Ubulette> k
<Ubulette> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=718018
<Ubulette> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=718005
<asac> yeah ... if those wireless folks could just include some facts in their post it would be so awesome :)
<Ubulette> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=718112
<asac> never heard of wired authentication :)
<asac> hmm X crashed here on my think pad
<Ubulette> lenovo ?
<asac> yes
<asac> X61
<asac> bad resolution ... but otherwise great :)
<asac> the keyboard is just fantastic (unfortunately i have no US layout)
<Ubulette> you don't want a german keyboard ?
<asac> its kind of a curse to live in a country that has enough inhabitants to crete its own keyboard layout
<asac> yeah ... i don't want it
<asac> i hate it
<asac> {}[]
<Ubulette> oh
<Ubulette> yeah me too
<asac> for those i have to push alt-gr (right to space)
<Ubulette> but i'm now used to it
<asac> so everytime have to move my whole hand in a crazy position
<asac> i am pretty sure that there might be a good german layout
<asac> but not by adapting the US layout
<Ubulette> I've used a real qwerty keyboard for several years
<asac> and punching replacing essential keys with the letters that they don't have
<Ubulette> transition to french was difficult
<asac> german keyboard layout is almost the same as us for alpha
<asac> only y and z are switched
<asac> however ... + is replaced by ö
<Ubulette> fr is azertyuiop
<asac> and there is äüß
<asac> all those occupy precious space
<asac> how many letters does the french alphabet have?
<Ubulette> 26
<asac> 26 ... i think thats the same as US
<Ubulette> yes
<asac> we 26 regular + 4 irregular
<Ubulette> we have accents
<asac> yeah ... we can type them as well :)
<asac> with dead keys :)
<asac> but öäü are no accents
<asac> real letters
<asac> i never type them and most germans hate me for raping their language :)
<asac> i type ae for ä and oe for ö ... and so on
<asac> ß is ss for me :)
<Ubulette> éèëêîçàù etc
<asac> yeah ... do you type those with dead keys?
<asac> (or at least some)?
<Ubulette> no
<Ubulette> some
<asac> so they are included in 26?
<Ubulette> i have real keys for éçàù
<Ubulette> î = ^ + i
<asac> ok ... so the situation is most likely similar
<asac> hopefully they arranged the key combination at least in a way that you can use two hands to combine them
<Ubulette> yes
<asac> i disabled dead keys here :-D
<asac> luckily i don't miss any important sign by doing that
<Ubulette> but it's difficult for me to type é, i keep typing a regular e
<asac> yeah ... just go for the regular e :)
<asac> its wrong in german to use ss instead of ß as well :) ... but i refuse to type that letter :)
<asac> go for boykott ;)
<asac> no idea if you could mess up the meaning in french by introducing redundancies when doing that though
<asac> but i guess that native speakers shouldn't have a problem to understand some redundancy ;)
<Ubulette> used to when i had a us keyboard, now I try to fix this bad habit as this is bad french
<asac> hehe
<asac> yeah
<asac> i gave up on that
<asac> "fixing my bad habit"
<asac> i would immediately switch to US layout ... if not the germans had moved one key somewhere else
<asac> the  | went down to the bottom left
<Ubulette> you could remap your keyboard completely
<asac> and the enter key is huge :) ... e.g. two rows
<asac> i could ... but the enter physical layout is slightly differnent
<asac> thats what really turns me off
<asac> (even though we have the same amount of keys in total i guess)
<asac> but i think the en_GB keyboards have a similar mess as the german ones (and honestly, i don't understand why britain needed their own standard)
<Ubulette> 105 on a regular (big) keyboard
<Ubulette> same here with fr_FR, fr_BE, fr_CA
<Ubulette> fr_CH and more
<asac> why ... isn't just "french" ... or just "en" ... or just english patriotism enough ;)
<asac> i am not sure if there is a different keyboard for de_CH :)
<asac> or de_AT
<Ubulette> lol "sudo sed -i 's/XINERAMA/FAKEEXTN/g' /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun-1.6.0.04/jre/lib/i386/xawt/libmawt.so"
<asac> cool
<Ubulette> i find it weird to use a text stream editor to fix binaries
<Ubulette> bug 173966
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 173966 in sun-java6 "java not working in firefox on kubuntu 8.04" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173966
<asac> does sed look at the file size instead of stopping at \0?
<Ubulette> not sure
<asac> otherwise its unlikely to succeed ;)
<Ubulette> i guess it does otherwise it would not have worked for those gues
<Ubulette> guys
<asac> who knows
<asac> is that a comment?
<Ubulette> jsut read the bug
<asac> i don't see the first proposed solution
<asac> in that bug at all
<asac> most likely the sed expression does nothing because it hits a \0 up front
<asac> and its the link
<asac> i thought i already fixed the links/alternative
<asac> hmm ... no i didn't. doko was supposed to do that i guess
<Ubulette> 'night
<asac> n8
<armin76> bah
<armin76> [reed]: why isn't there a tarball for sunbird-0.8rc1? :(
<[reed]> sorry, kinda busy
<armin76> bumb!
 * armin76 blames asac instead
<asac> armin76: online first-class-citizen applications get source tarballs for RCs at mozilla
<asac> s/online/only/ .. obviously
<armin76> asac: oh...
<[reed]> lol
<phoenix24> Hi!!
<phoenix24> asac: I need to confirm, if "Apache 2.0 license" is absolutely acceptable for pushing an ff3-extension.
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-03-09
<asac> in case phoenix pops up while i am not here: Apache 2 License is OK :)
<Ubulette> http://koke.amedias.org/articles/2008/03/08/whats-wrong-with-colors-in-firefox/
<asac> ok ... looks like chances for getting ephy to a usable state for release improved again :)
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-03-02
<alex_mayorga1> !shiretoko
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about shiretoko
<alex_mayorga1> !nightly
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nightly
<alex_mayorga1> !daily
<ubottu> Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<BUGabundo> most of us are a sleep
<BUGabundo> don't make too much noise
<alex_mayorga1> sorry :(
<BUGabundo> np,, just kidding with you
<BUGabundo> Mon Mar  2 00:10:44 WET 2009
<BUGabundo>  !time
<ubottu> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/7.10/server/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<BUGabundo>  !now
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about now
<alex_mayorga1> how to test nightly shiretoko builds in Ubuntu
<BUGabundo> with the daily ppa I mentioned
<alex_mayorga1> BUGabundo, thanks
 * asac  back from the dead~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~
<asac> (with lots of crap letters ;))
<asac> fta: python 2.6 is the default in ubuntu now
<asac> fta: can you look in syslog whether your usb device is detected through hal or udev?
<fta> asac, could you get me the recipe on how to debug my SIM issue? (where it's unusable until i put it in in a xp box.
<asac> fta: what driver is that again? hso?
<fta> how do i check that?
<fta> asac, glad to see you're back, btw ;)
 * asac too
<asac> but i am still sick. not sure what kind of flu that was, but i am sure if i was 30 years older i could have ended up dead
<asac> fta: you see the driver in the syslog
<asac> fta: when you plug in the device NM spits out the info
 * gnomefreak be back before i toss this pc out window
<fta> asac, http://paste.ubuntu.com/125188/ ?
<asac> fta: Feb 28 14:59:31 voyager NetworkManager: <info>  ttyUSB0: driver is 'option'.
<asac> thats the driver line ;)
<asac> so you have an option modem
<asac> fta: which NM version is that?
<gnomefreak> this is starting to really frigging get to me :( see following lines for mosr info
<gnomefreak> dpkg-source: warning: executable mode 0755 of 'seamonkey-2.0-2.0~b1~hg20090228r2104+nobinonly/mozilla/mozilla/security/coreconf/outofdate.pl' will not be represented in diff
<gnomefreak> a shit load of those some are errors
<fta> asac, 0.7.1~rc1+20090220-0ubuntu1
<gnomefreak> i tried autoconf-2.13 and it is still like that
<asac> fta: dpkg -L network-manager | grep probe
<asac> do you get anything there? or was that a version with the external prober still
<fta> nada
<fta> i have to run, we'll continue later
<asac> fta: just paste lshal output ;)
<asac> then go away
 * gnomefreak gives up this peice of shit will not build no matter what i do. Im going to leave and maybe come back when i calm down its been ~5 days.
<asac> what was gnomefreak doing?
<asac> oh ... he htought the warnings were errors ;)
<asac> fun
<asac> sent mail to him
<asac> ok now lunchtime i guess
<BUGabundo> guud morning
<BUGabundo> hi asac
<BUGabundo> feeling better?
<asac> a bit
<asac> still have a cold, but not this massive flu anymore
<asac> i guess i have to be careful to not fall back
<BUGabundo> good
<BUGabundo> yes
<BUGabundo> that's important
<asac> so doing regular lunch for the moment :) ... bbl
<BUGabundo> bye
<fta2> asac, which version of gwibber do you have?
<asac> fta2: latest in archive
<asac> fta2: do oyu have pythong 2.6 as default already?
<fta2> oh ok. the dailies are fine. should I respin the one in universe?
<asac> fta2: well. current thing is not installable because of webkit
<asac> so if latest gwibber drops webkit depends then probably uploda that
<asac> of course latest packaging (not snapshot ;))
<asac> otherwise fixing webkit would be great
<asac> i looked for a few minutes this weekend, but it was too messy
<asac> i guess it should use python-support ... which it doesnt
<fta2> there's probably a bug about that
<james_w> it's currently blocked by a python-gobject bug
<asac> yeah gobject sounds familiar
<asac> jcastro: couldnt you convince gwibber folks to come to freenode with their channel?
<asac> i mean, ubuntu seems to be kind of a major supporter for them ;)
<asac> having them on the same server helps to bring our communities closer together
<fta2> i concur, i didn't join them just because if that
<fta2> -if+of
<asac> ;)
<asac> good that we agree
<asac> fta2: dented
<asac> or not
<asac> now dented ;)
<asac> http://identi.ca/notice/2562642
<asac> fta2: have you read leanns mail to devel-announce?
<fta2> hm, not sure
<fta2> when?
<asac> fta2: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2009-February/000542.html
<asac> thats really great
<asac> finally no endless kernel spins here to just test latest rc
<asac> or to test unpatched vanilla kernel
<fta2> well, i usually don't touch the kernel. well, at least, not anymore since i'm using ubuntu. debian was another matter
<asac> heh
<fta2> you can also run the vanilla gnome
<fta2> thanks to pitti
<jcastro> asac: yeah he's just being annoying, I bother him about it all the time
<asac> jcastro: heh ;). maybe it needs to come from multiple sides ;)
<asac> thats why i dented
<asac> jcastro: is he an arstechnica guy?
<jcastro> asac: yeah
<jcastro> he writes their linux column
<asac> ok. was the only rational i could come up with
<asac> nice
<fta2> asac, how could I debug the issues i have with my 3G SIMs becoming unusable?
<fta2> other that the usual logs which are not very informative about that
<fta2> -that+than
<asac> fta2: well. i would hope its just using the wrong port
<asac> fta2: lshal |pastebinit ..
<fta2> the key is not plugged in right now :(
<asac> thats a prob ;)
<asac> fta2: plug it in
<asac> fta2: also install udev-extras (remove it afterwards again a it adds other stuff you dont want)
<asac> fta2: and run the modem prober against your ttyUSBX sysfs entries
<fta2> physically impossible, i need a teleporter
<asac> and see if you get positive GSM detection on more than one
<asac> fta2: the key is small enough to take it with you ;) ... even when going by bike
<asac> jk
<fta2> i have the key with me, not the laptop
<asac> heh
<asac> fta2: as long as you have jaunty it shouldnt really matter
<asac> fta2: so you said 9 out of 10 times it fails
<fta2> yes
<asac> is that 10 replugs?
<asac> or ten clicks in applet?
<fta2> 10 replugs
<asac> fta2: yeah. i would really think its the wrong port then
<asac> and you are just lucky the 10th time that hal has a race and gives you different numbering or something
<fta2> but reboot + restart of nm helped. but it's another issue, unrelated to my SIM
<asac> fta2: reboot + restart == OR ?
<asac> or AND=
<asac> ?
<fta2> problem A: a SIM is suddenly unusable, problem B: i plug the key, n-m is not able to use it at all (not even a connection attempt), nm restart and replug don't help, only reboot *and* restart nm help
<fta2> s
<fta2> of course, B is not with the same SIM as A
<fta2> but A already occured twice, with 2 different SIMs
<asac> fta2: what i never had (and which i dont really understand) is a SIM lock thing
<asac> fta2: what do you need to do on windows to unluck?
<asac> enter your "normal" pin?
<asac> unlock
<asac> ;)
<fta2> on windows, when you 1st plug the key, there's a software inside the key that is magically installed. i just start that software to get connected. that's it. nothing else.
<asac> fta2: so you do that once ... and then you just put the key in linux and it works?
<fta2> yes
<asac> fta2: if you start with a new connectionconfiguration, do you get asked for the SIM pin?
<fta2> i never tried that, i'm kind of new /w 3G on linux ;)
<asac> fta2: how did you get the PIN configured then?
<fta2> it's the default 0000
<fta2> n-m asked it to me once, now, after a reboot, it asks me to unlock the key ring, but never asks me for the pin directly
<fta2> james_w, do we have a bug # for python-gobject, holding python-webkitgtk ?
<james_w> http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=573753
<ubottu> Gnome bug 573753 in codegen "DeprecationWarning under python 2.6" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<fta2> thanks
<BUGabundo> hi guys
<fta2> hi
<fta2> BUGabundo, what was your AHHH about?
<BUGabundo> humm guess you last dent
<BUGabundo> ahh the chinese chars
<fta2> it was japanese
<BUGabundo> or that!
<BUGabundo> to us ignorant ocidental
<BUGabundo> they all look the same
<fta2> it roughly meant that you need to sleep from time to time to keep your body in a good shape
<BUGabundo> ahh
<BUGabundo> great
<BUGabundo> once or twice a week will do
<BUGabundo> great news! just got hired! start tomorrow
<BUGabundo> so no more nagging you guys all day
<fta2> congrats :)
<fta2> what is your new job about?
<BUGabundo> sys admin
<BUGabundo> will setup a few new servers and maintain them for web portal
<BUGabundo> plus helpdesk for remote clients
<BUGabundo> not that good paycheck, much less then the last one, but hey, at least I won't be at home scratching my balls
<fta2> lol
<BUGabundo> fta all of the sudden that addon got back working again
<BUGabundo> after todays daily updates
<BUGabundo> guess something was reverted!
<fta2> donno, i no longer have time to follow the moz commits
<BUGabundo> ok
 * asac  testing NM (off )
<plun> hi all
<asac> hi plun
<plun> Thunderbird again....  ;)
<plun> Lightning support ???
<plun> "Lightning" could not be installed because it is not compatible with your Shredder build type (Linux_x86_64-gcc3). Please contact the author of this item about the problem.
<asac> plun: i dont think we build sunbird/lighting for tbird 3 yet
<asac> plun: if you downloaded an xpi you are out of luck
<asac> they probabyl dont have amd64 builds
<plun> Yup, the xpi works OK for nightly build
<plun> TB2 package >>>> http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/lightning-extension
<asac> yes
<asac> thats tb2
<plun> asac: please take a look at TB3 when someone have a minute over... ;)
<asac> i think lightning should nowadays be produced  by the tbird 3 package
<asac> i will add that to our todos
<plun> Great !  ;)
<plun> asac: still around ?
<asac> no contentless pings please
<plun> This one and Disabling  ZeroCD   >>>  http://www.pharscape.org/networkmanager-0.7.0-and-3g-wwan-modems.html
<plun> Possible to block it smarter ?
<plun> In this situation you need to install ozerocdoff which in combinations with udev rules will automatically disable the ZeroCD whenever you plug the device in.
<plun> I can file a bug if you sees any meaning wiith it
<asac> which driver?
<asac> hso? option?
<asac> all this has to be fixed in drivers ffiw
<plun> Yes
<asac> a few drivers should already work
<asac> plun: what yes?
<asac> yes option or hso?
<plun> hso option
<asac> plun: so hso
<plun> Option uses hso
<asac> no ... there is a hso driver and an option driver
<asac> hso is mostly fixed
<asac> there are a few patches pending upstream
<asac> please test them
<asac> and modifiy if they suite you
<plun> I have it working on my portable....
<asac> but your device is not listed in unusual devices
<plun> will test ;)
<asac> plun: with the patches
<asac> ?
<plun> Yeaah.. I can look for them....
<asac> plun: https://lists.one-eyed-alien.net/pipermail/usb-storage/2009-January/004499.html
<asac> plun: maybe you just need something like in patch 3/3 for your device
<asac> please check
<asac> the other two patches should be ok in general
<plun> Ok.. thanks
<asac> but you might not need them
<plun> Well... the disabling zero is enough...   then it works...
<plun> ZeroCD
<asac> plun: i dont want to know about that
<asac> plun: just try the patches
<asac> i just say that patch 3/3 might be enough if your product id was not yet added
<asac> but most likely you need all three ;)
<plun> OK.... about ZeroCd  "Ozerocdoff - an improved ZeroCD switching utility"  >>  http://www.pharscape.org/ozerocdoff.html
<plun> Will test ;)
<asac> i dont care about that ;)
<asac> i only want driver solution
<asac> user space for this sucks too much ;)
<plun> Ok... I have this one  Bus 001 Device 003: ID 0af0:6971 Option
<asac> plun: how does the mass storage show up?
<asac> because afaiu, thats what needs to be added like here: https://lists.one-eyed-alien.net/pipermail/usb-storage/2009-January/004498.html
<fta> asac, did you hear about Wan-Teh from google? he was supposed to contact you /wrt nss in hardy. nss32 to be precise.
<asac> plun: so dont run the zero thing
<asac> fta: yes already answered two mails
<plun> asac: one ref is to this  >>  http://www.draisberghof.de/usb_modeswitch/
<plun> OK reading more   ;)
<fta> asac, is that public?
<asac> plun: check how the storage thing shows up
<asac> fta: no ... it was not really much
<asac> he wanted to know whether we get newer nss in intrepid
<asac> also wanted to know about ia32libs
<fta> intrepid?
<asac> i asked him how we can help him for the hardy situation
<asac> fta: yes intrepid ia32libs seems broken too
<fta> http://groups.google.com/group/chromium-dev/browse_thread/thread/d3f6b7f4eadb43a3/b72e8611e3e63d0e
<asac> (jaunty as well)
<fta> http://groups.google.com/group/chromium-dev/browse_thread/thread/d3f6b7f4eadb43a3
<fta> that's just a recent thread but it's a recurring story
<asac> yeah
<asac> hardy is the other half
<asac> i am unsure how we can help him there
<asac> release managers signaled that they dont want to add new libs "just as it would be nice for someone"
<asac> so we can either make an official archive or provide the intrepid package in backports
<asac> i guess the latte rmight make sense. i am waiting for his reply
<fta> yeah. i wanted to solve this mess: http://code.google.com/p/chromium/wiki/LinuxBuild64Bit but apparently, their primary target is hardy and i can't do anything there, except PPAs
<asac> nobody can do more. i asked them to participate proactively
<asac> i mean ... i can try to get those nss things into hardy
<asac> but i need a good reason ;)
<asac> better than "chromium needs this for their devs"
<fta> yeah, i understand that. but i doubt there's more to say about this
<fta> !seen dtchen
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<asac> !seen
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<asac> !seen seen ;)
<marquinos> Hi!
<asac> ola
<marquinos> :D
<marquinos> Hi asac
<marquinos> I like tell you that the asturian translation is very fine
<marquinos> (we're used it more months, and the translation is fine) :)
<marquinos> Please, can you update this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xulrunner-1.9/+bug/309312
<marquinos> :D
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 309312 in langpack-o-matic "make po2xpi aware of per-release whitelists (Was: Please update asturian translation)" [Undecided,In progress]
<marquinos> asac,
<marquinos> it will be a dream for Jaunty :D
<marquinos> that we can had Ubuntu in asturian :D
<marquinos> I must go
<marquinos> good bye!
<fta> asac, is dpkg-source broken for you too?
<asac> fta: does it use python ;)?
<fta> asac, http://paste.ubuntu.com/125469/
<fta> asac, yesterday and now
<fta> asac, that's bzr bd --merge, bzr is in python
<asac> fta: yeah. its broken python
<fta> asac, same for all packages my bot builds
<asac> fta: you are the thrid that bumped into it today ;)
<asac> after me and then mvo
<asac> workaround is to run bzr with python2.5
<asac> james_w is on it ... so its just a matter of time
<fta> hm, ok
<asac> fta: i manually removed /usr/bin/python
<asac> and linked it to 2.5 for the time being
<asac> fta: the problem is that builddeb somehow unpacks the tarball with the wrong top level dir
<fta> i really wonder why this migration happens so late in the cycle
<asac> probably because doko was late ;)
<asac> i assume he had a bunch of things to do with java
<asac> its 10 days after FF ... so its still in line i would think
<asac> of course quite late for such a transition
<asac> but well ;)
<asac> there are  always things to complain
<fta> who needs java anyway? ;)
<Nafallo> fta: asac. he'll re-write wpa-supplicant in it.
<Nafallo> ;-)
<asac> how about using it for update-manager ;)
<asac> maybe we can save some resources
<asac> using "swing" toolkit ;)
 * Nafallo didn't know asac wrote update-manager :-P
<asac> i would have written it in C
<asac> ;)
<asac> i am quite annoyed by all those resource hungry python apps that run on my desktop
<asac> unfortunately the most hungry things are mozilla apps still ;)
<Nafallo> asac: how about assembler then? ;-)
<asac> i think assembler doesnt help much ;)
<asac> at least compared to the amount of work it takes
<Nafallo> haha
<asac> C wouldnt have been that harder for update manager ;)
<asac> maybe twice as long ... but good enough win
<asac> another idea would be to not use glade ;)
<Nafallo> I think you kind of forgot a word that made those two sentances quite extremely funny :-P
<asac> lol
<asac> anyone tried the indicator panel yet?
<asac> er applet ;)
<asac> funny enough i dont have it instlaled ;)
<fta> I too would prefer to have most of the stuff on my desktop written in C instead of python
<BUGabundo> eeeh
<fta> just dropped python 2.6 as default, too buggy
<BUGabundo> lol
<asac> fta: you relinked right?
<fta> yes
<asac> fta: take care that you need to fix link before you upgrade any python package ;)
<asac> otherwise the postinst will fail ;)
<asac> i ran into that today alredy
<fta> i had to manually fix my bot. bzr fucked up all the branches :P
<asac> lol
<asac> thats how it is ;)
<asac> me tries something
<fta> asac, http://paste.ubuntu.com/125513/
<fta> THUNDERBIRD_2_0_0_21_BUILD1
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-03-03
<asac> yeah
<asac> hi
<fta> asac, <fta> asac, http://paste.ubuntu.com/125513/
<asac> fta: i will poke some nm folks to see if they have an idea. for me it looks a bit like a ppp issue
<asac> [reed]: do you have a bug that tracks the launchpad plugin enabling in bmo?
<asac> [reed]: filed mozilla bug 481161 now
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 481161 in Bugzilla: Other b.m.o Issues "enable launchpad plugin for bugzilla.mozilla.org" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=481161
<asac> if its a dupe, please dupe it
<asac_ubufine> somehow mibbit UI is not that great ... i better stop this
<asac> fta: do you have a log with a successful connect?
<asac> fta: so there are a few things you could try.
<asac> one idea is to reduce the Nacks you get (modem can hang up if you get those)
<asac> to do that you could go to options file and disable those parts where you get a nack (e.g compression)
<asac> i dont think its a problem because i get those nacks too, but it could depend on your provider pppd server being picky
<fta2> asac, could you please have a look at prism? there's something wrong with the xpi since the last update
<fta2> lp:~mozillateam/prism/prism/ #105
<asac> i saw the build failures, yes.
<asac> fta2: whats the problem? seems you fixed the patch divergance
<fta2> yes, but now, there's a problem with the xpi inside
<fta2> prism-runtime@developer.mozilla.org and refractor@developer.mozilla.org, something is messed up no
<fta2> w
<asac> now building ;)
<asac> had to fix python again ;)
<james_w> asac: freeze exception requested for a new bzr-builddeb to re-instate export-upstream
<james_w> thanks for your help in convincing me that was the right thing to do
<asac> james_w: heh. cool.
<asac> bfiller: hi ;)
<asac> bfiller: you got mail
<bfiller> asac: oh really, I'll take a look
<asac> bfiller: from bugzilla ;)
<bfiller> asac: I see, thanks for signing me up :)
<asac> bfiller: please confirm and make your boss confirm too ;)
<bfiller> asac: just confirmed mine, I'll bug pat now
<asac> thanks
<fta2> asac, prism? any idea?
<asac> fta2: yes
<asac> fta2: do you have a upstream diff from the last that work to this?
<asac> fta2: i guess when i see this, i know how to fix it ;)
<asac> i see the problem ;) ... but i dont see whats the new plan is
<fta2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/125874/
<fta2> -	$(INSTALL) $(DIST)/bin/extensions/prism-runtime@developer.mozilla.org/components/* $(FINAL_TARGET)/components
<fta2> +	$(INSTALL) $(DIST)/bin/components/* $(FINAL_TARGET)/components
<fta2> ???
<fta2> maybe prism-runtime is just gone
<asac> fta2: yes. thats what i suspected
<asac> its not really gone, its moved into the main extension from what i can tell
<fta2> asac, http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/karma-asac.png
<fta2> asac, you now do more bugs than code
<asac> fta2: well. thats interesting. i didnt do anything ;)
<asac> just very low bug at least
<asac> just for subscribed bugs
<asac> no bug batch since more than a month i think
<fta2> http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/karma-fta.png
<asac> fta2: yes. daily commits give you something ;)
<fta2> asac, you don't want to see seb's karma ;)
<asac> why not ;)
<asac> i dont envy him for his bug karma actually
<asac> thats painful work for sure ;)
<asac> you can also track pitti ... who gains a lot of karma by making lots of -> fix released transitions
<asac> a good other thing would be to get a "bug mail" count
<asac> so you see how much mail gives how much karma
<asac> i am pretty sure that some work patterns just give plenty of karma ;)
<fta2> asac, http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/karma-seb128.png
<asac> coo
<asac> i guess the answer tracker karma also gets added to bug karma  ;)
<asac> maybe not in absolute amount, but similar
<BUGabundo> hi guys
 * asac wonders why he lost so much karma at some point
<BUGabundo> just peeping in, for a bit
<fta2> answer tracker is the light blue line
<asac> poor seb ... doing all this bug crap ;)
<asac> fta2: i know. what i mean if you close a bug by making an ansewr out of it you get
<asac> answer karma ... and bug karma
<asac> and bug karma is probably higher than just invalid because its a different op and not so many use that feature ;)
<fta2> maybe
<fta2> basically, you lost a lot of karma in this cycle :P
<asac> fta: sure. its letss than i would have expected. as i said, i ignore bugwork until beta i guess
<asac> fta: can you pleaes move your gnome-settings-daemon.desktop file out of autostart?
<asac> fta: and see if all your font issues are cured?
<asac> (besides from getting no theme at all)
<nonZero> Hi Guys!  following the last discussion regarding firefox/linux performance, did anyone succeed running ff 3/3.1 w/PGO?
<asac> nonZero: i think archlinux ;)
<asac> for me this is getting higher on prio list for karmic
<asac> i seriously doubt we can still do such experiments in jaunty
<asac> in ppa we could try though. but no on the -3.0.head branches obviously
<asac> so just 3.2 head
<asac> also we have a problem because we need to pgo xulrunner somehow
<nonZero> Actually I mean, did anyone try it on it's own PC, not for release?
<asac> which means we probably need to fix the pgo testcase
<asac> nonZero: not me. probably [reed]
<nonZero> mmm... :-(
<[reed]> there's a bug open on fixing pgo on linux
<nonZero> if I apt-get firefox-dev, will it compile with 'make', or do I need lots of other stuff?
<nonZero> oh pgo is broken in gcc?
<asac> [reed]: archlinux already does that ;)
<fta> i wanted to experiment with pgo in my own ppa, but i got distracted by setting up the dailies
<asac> fta: we cannot do it because we cannot profile xulrunner
<asac> fta: what we need is to invent something to get a profile for xulrunner
<asac> which isnt even supported when mozilla fixes their firefox pgo
<fta> why can't we?
<asac> fta: we can. but its harder than just doing a few packaging tweaks
<nonZero> asac: what will happen if firefox runs with pgo and xulrunner without?
<asac> fta: firefox pgo is generated on the fly by starting a webserver during build that then runs a testcase (e.g. let firefox render real websites)
<asac> fta: so what we would need to do is startup xulrunner with a basic browser against that proxy
<asac> fta: so we need to ship a basic browser i guess
<fta> hm
<asac> nonZero: not much
<asac> nonZero: you wont get much benefit because firefox has almost no performance sensitive code
<fta> is bzr-builddeb fixed? or not yet?
<asac> all rendering stuff and javascript is in xul
<nonZero> i see.
<asac> fta: did you get a bzr or bzr-builddeb update yet>?
<nonZero> anyway, I am sure you are following http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/18058/ :-)
<nonZero> good luck guys - thanks for the great work!!!
<asac> nonZero: i am aware of that idea
<asac> nonZero: but i am not following it
<nonZero> asac: why do you need a webserver?
<nonZero> asac: you can automate ff to browse static files as well
<nonZero> asac: or files on a central webserver
<nonZero> asac: or even the internet!
<fta> our builders don't have access to internet, security reasons
<nonZero> a small webserver on the lan is good enough
<fta> but that's not something we can do ourselves, we need help from the launchpad admins
<asac> nonZero: webserver is actualyl a proxy
<asac> nonZero: doesnt matter if we hav ea we webserver or not... what we need is a browser that can cope with such a stream ;)
<asac> fta: so maybe we should do an initial biuld: firefox, run pgo, then build xulrunner with that profile
<nonZero> http://quality.mozilla.org/mozmill-docs automates browser test
<asac> not sure how that would screw things up
<asac> nonZero: the server is not the problem as i said
<nonZero> ???
<asac> the problem is the browser that doesnt exist in xulrunner builds ;)
<asac> so we need a test shell ... which might not be perfect for optimizing the actually used xul of firefox
<asac> but well thats ignorable for now i guess
<asac> we could make use of most widgets in that browser ... so thats ok
<asac> but we need to make that browser ;)
<nonZero> i think mozmill can run with xulrunner
<nonZero> it's not a firefox only tool
<fta> SEAMONKEY_1_1_15_RELEASE
<fta> THUNDERBIRD_2_0_0_21_RELEASE
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-03-04
<BUGabundo> btw guud morning guys
<asac> gm
<asac> fta: daily builds blew up? got a bunch of fails
<asac> or was that from yesterday?
<BUGabundo1> fta: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/pastebinit/+bug/337666
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 337666 in pastebinit "File "/usr/bin/pastebinit", line 314, in <module>" [Undecided,New]
<fta> asac, https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa
<fta> I moved the dailies earlier
<asac> fta: moved?
<fta> for 4am to 7pm
<fta> from
<asac> ah
<BUGabundo1> asac: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/305567
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 305567 in firefox-3.1 "ALT+1-n wont change tabs" [Undecided,New]
<BUGabundo1> it just confirmed by another user
<BUGabundo1> and an upstream bug
<fta> works for me in 3.2
<BUGabundo1> yeah
<fta> but it's of no use for me, with >150 tabs
<BUGabundo1> eheh
<BUGabundo1> open more windows
<fta> why? 1 is enough
<BUGabundo1> not for me
<BUGabundo1> each window is a subject
<asac> BUGabundo1: 100% sure one of your 40+ extensions
<BUGabundo1> LOL
<BUGabundo1> 53 last counted
<fta> you need an extension to count them now ;)
<BUGabundo1> yes
<fta> i have one to count the tabs: Tab Counter 1.8
<BUGabundo1> ROFL
<BUGabundo1> I just save a session with tab mix plus
<BUGabundo1> and that tells me how many I have
<fta> i dropped tmp during the ff3.0 cycle, it created too many regressions, and ff3.0 catched up on the features so it's no longer needed
<fta> asac, i like this one to debug extensions or even bad packaging: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/4453
<asac> fta: hmm. does that work for xul too? i mean do you see the xul chrome files in ffox?
<fta> i think so, try it :)
<asac> first i have to figure out why gtk apps dont honour fontconfig
<fta> boooh https://edge.launchpad.net/+builds spoiled by private builds
<fta> jcastro, how can I move https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Chromium outside of MozillaTeam?
<asac> fta: rename
<fta> oh, ok
<fta> asac, btw, did you read it?
<fta> i will probably create chromium-ia32-libs with a different content
<fta> per arch
<fta> -arch+dist
<fta> probably not the best idea but it's messy anyway
<asac> fta: no. you forked your stuff out of mozillateam :) ... so i dont really track chromium stuff anymore
<fta> it was about nss/nspr but nm if you're not interested
<fta> i forked it because chromium is not related to mozilla, not because i didn't want you to contribute, sorry if you felt it that way :(
<jcastro> fta: sure!
<fta> jcastro, about the wiki? nm, i renamed the page
<jcastro> ok
<asac> fta: i am waiting for reply from wah-teh
<asac> what he thinks
<fta> debian bug 497087
<ubottu> Debian bug 497087 in libnspr4-0d "Create the lib32nspr4-0d and lib32nspr4-dev packages for the amd64 architecture" [Wishlist,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/497087
<asac> fta: http://identi.ca/asac ... your image is still a name there ;)
<asac> not sure what you did wrong, but you seem to be a minority ;)
<fta> hmm
<asac> kenvadine also has the same issue
<fta> no idea, in my prefs, it's fine
<asac> fta: well. your pic is fine on your page too
<asac> just the smal image not
<asac> is that a png?
<asac> or jpeg?
<asac> maybe try the other format ;)
<asac> i would think that scaling pngs is harder ;)
<asac> if anything is hard at all
<fta> jpeg, from gimp
<fta> from the m-t picture in pragues
<asac> ;)
<asac> see how its useful
<asac> fta: hmm. so maybe try png
<asac> seems mine was a png (if i can trust the preview)
<asac> fta: http://paste.ubuntu.com/126310/
<fta> ?
<BUGabundo> latest linux update lost my intel wifi
<BUGabundo> :((
<asac> fta: patch that into your gtk. and you get real fontconfig experience
<asac> so finally you can fix the rules and stuff will look the same everywhere ;)
<asac> current situation is more than borked
<asac> i am doing the right fix for that after this sec round
<fta> asac, i forwarded you a complain from someone finding ff31/32 ugly
<asac> e.g. implement "automatic (fontconfig)" mode in gnome-settings daemon and implementing the proper controls for that in control center
<asac> fta: no need to ;)
<asac> fta: the reason is really the "left-over" stuff from fontconfig
<asac> e.g. 10-no-subpixel ... or even the other without number you had
 * asac finally became a font-apprentice
<asac> ;)
<fta> png is fine now
<asac> fta: thanks ;)
<asac> there you are :)
<asac> fta: i really think we should invent something to make get-orig-source smarter for "releases"
<asac> fta: something similar to .bzr-builddeb/default.conf ... we could commit .mozclient/default.conf ... and put metadata like DEBIAN_TAG=....
<asac> in there
<asac> so i could bump that when bumping the stable release
<fta> the only thing we need to store is the tag
<fta> when one has been used
<asac> fta: yeah. but why not allow to set the complete DEBIAN_TAG= line?
<asac> e.g. DEBIAN_TAG=MOZILLA_1...=3.0+final1
<asac> hmm
<asac> actually it should be clear which version to use from changelog
<asac> but otoh, that smells like a place for inconsitencies on how it works for snapshots vs. releases
<asac> for now i prefer to put the complete line in there
<asac> but that can change of course ;)
<asac> just got the idea a minute ago ;)
<fta> i need to let it boil for a little while in my tired brain..
<asac> fta: yeah. thats what i mean :)
<fta> i'm currently concerned about ia32-libs containing obsolete copies of tons of libs
<asac> fta: my hint: don't bother. you will open a box and will get rid of the things you didnt call for ;)
<asac> fta: a good idea was to just tell \sh to add stuff ;)
<asac> at least for me it worked to delegate it away
<asac> avoiding headaches and screem sessions ;)
<asac> scream
<jcastro> asac: huats is on python-webkitgtk
<asac> jcastro: yeah. already got that through identica ;)
<asac> http://identi.ca/notice/2601038
 * asac again struck by bzr-builddeb brokennes with python 2.6
<asac> sigh
<asac> re ln'ing
<fta> Gtk-Message: Failed to load module "canberra-gtk-module": /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/modules/libcanberra-gtk-module.so: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS64
<fta> hm
<asac> fta: thats known
<asac> well. i see it too ;)
<asac> ia32libs probably lacks that too?
<fta> yes, but i'm not sure gtk is smart enough to change the modules path when doing ia32
<fta> doesn't seems to be a showstopper though, at least not for now
<fta> -s
<fta> i have an amd64 build of chromium running just fine
 * asac scared for using a THUNDERBIRD tag to checkout a firefox 1.8.1 tree :/
<asac> fta: i think it is
<asac> fta: we had the same issues with themes and engines... adding those was enough to fix that
<fta> ?
<fta> "it is" ?
<asac> fta: smart enough ;)
<asac> make -f client.mk checkout MOZ_CO_PROJECT=browser
<asac> checkout start: Wed Mar 4 21:32:21 CET 2009
<asac> cvs -d :pserver:anonymous@cvs-mirror.mozilla.org:/cvsroot -q -z 3  co  -r THUNDERBIRD_2_0_0_21_RELEASE   mozilla/client.mk mozilla/browser/config/mozconfig mozilla/build/unix/modules.mk mozilla/build/unix/uniq.pl
<asac> :-P
<asac> i guess i should check the tag status of some browser/ toolkit/ files
<asac> 20:33 < fta> yes, but i'm not sure gtk is smart enough to change the modules path when doing ia32
<fta> use mozclient
<asac> fta: how would that help if there is no THUNDERBIRD tag for some files that are not thunderbird?
<asac> fta: its ffox 1.8.1 also we dont have it intregrated
<fta> it's a matter of creating a local .conf file
<asac> heh ;)
<fta> you are saying that the tag is not properly done upstream? it's another story
<asac> thats a "stable" package ,)
<asac> fta: i am not scared that i do that manually ... i am scared that i use a THUNDERBIRD tag to bake a firefox EOL release ;)
<asac> scare that i get unreproducible situations because not everything is tagged ;)
<asac> but i think it is
<asac> at least a few files in browser/ are
<fta> the conf file is just an addon, it should not impact the build at all, but well, do as you prefer ;)
<asac> hehe
<asac> i will think about it ;)
<asac> i still hope that those branches become EOL in ubuntu sson
<fta> bug 337903
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 337903 in ubuntu "songbird-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in memalign_hook_ini()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/337903
<asac> hmm. isnt gutsy EOL yet?
<fta> do we have that in the repo now?
<asac> fta: yes. sure
<asac> sunbird.head
<fta> songbird
<asac> oh ;)
<asac> hehe
<asac> fta: how was that submitted?
<asac> interesting. i will tell pitti
<fta> donno, just got that bug mail
<asac> i mean crashes being submitted against ubuntu if there is no package probably doesnt make much sense
<asac> though otoh, in that way users can report 3.2 crashes ;)
<asac> fta: are you subscribed to the songbird upstream project?
<asac> oh. also notified. mozilla team
<asac> hmm
<asac> probably sonbird has mt as bug driver
<asac> nice
<asac> should be mozilla-bugs though i think
<fta> damn http://launchpadlibrarian.net/23440353/buildlog_ubuntu-hardy-amd64.ia32-libs-chromium-browser_0.01~ucd1~hardy_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<asac> hardy only?
<asac> oh ia32
<fta> https://edge.launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/ppa
<asac> please dont build ia32 daily :(
<fta> ?
<asac> fta: thoguht you build ia32-libs in daily now ;)
<asac> i mean on a daily base
<asac> s: cannot access /usr/lib32/libnspr4.so.*: No such file or directory
<fta> the package is just an helper to add the missing links, it's not daily built, but it's needed for chromium on amd64
<asac> maybe those libs are gone ?
<asac> i mean we renamed the soname
<fta> yeah, my bad, it wasn't supposed to fail but ignore.
<asac> not sure if someone fixed that in ia32libs
<fta> nss/nspr are not in ia32libs in hardy: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Chromium/Build
<asac> fta: is that package supposed to provide -dev as awell=?
<asac> fta: i know
<asac> fta: but cool. that you tackle that
 * asac looks forward running chrome on his amd64
<asac> even on hardy ;)
<fta> i don't really know how to stick nss/nspr into my ia32-libs-chromium-browser package just for hardy
<fta> add the debs in my branch??
<asac> fta: depend on lsb-base or something and check output of lsb_release -r or lsb_release -c
<asac> fta: and add the deps everywhere
<asac> just dont install them for != hardy
<asac> that would be in line to our nice approach for keeping our moz packages buildable everywhere
<asac> without tweakage of deps
<asac> fta: i guess the folks are not happy that all umds are now on +builds i386 ;
<asac> fta: funny puck ;)(
<asac> ouch
<asac> tar cvjf firefox-2.0.0.21~tbird.21+nobinonly.tar.bz2 mozilla/
<asac> :)
<asac> i rather should use tb
<asac> more cryptic and lest exciting -> less noise
<fta> -rw-r--r-- 1 fta fta 305833390 2009-03-04 20:06 chromium-browser_2.0.168.0~svn20090304r10900.orig.tar.gz
<fta> 305833390
<asac> thats insane ;)
<fta> hm, why nss/nspr should i take for hardy? http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/n/nss/
<fta> asac, ^^
<fta> !info nss hardy
<ubottu> Package nss does not exist in hardy
<fta> !info libnss3-dev hardy
<ubottu> libnss3-dev (source: nss): Development files for the Network Security Service libraries. In component main, is optional. Version 3.12.0.3-0ubuntu0.8.04.4 (hardy), package size 247 kB, installed size 1416 kB
<fta> !info libnss3-dev hardy-updates
<ubottu> hardy-updates is not a valid distribution ['dapper', 'gutsy', 'gutsy-backports', 'hardy', 'hardy-backports', 'intrepid', 'intrepid-backports', 'jaunty', 'jaunty-backports', 'kde4-ppa', 'kubuntu-members-kde4', 'medibuntu', 'partner']
<Nafallo> o_O
<Nafallo> it has jaunty-backports, but not hardy-updates
<Nafallo> how... helpful :-)
<fta> asac, ^^ s/why/which/
<fta> hm, hardy = 3.12.0~beta3-0ubuntu1, hardy-updates = 3.12.0.3-0ubuntu0.8.04.4
<fta> google is using 3.12.0~beta3-0ubuntu1
<fta> i mean, chromium
<asac> even official builders seem overloaded: https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-security/+archive/ppa
<asac> fta: i dont know whats up with the bot ... try -proposed
<asac> !info libnss3-dev hardy-proposed
<ubottu> hardy-proposed is not a valid distribution ['dapper', 'gutsy', 'gutsy-backports', 'hardy', 'hardy-backports', 'intrepid', 'intrepid-backports', 'jaunty', 'jaunty-backports', 'kde4-ppa', 'kubuntu-members-kde4', 'medibuntu', 'partner']
<asac> so yeah
<asac> !info libnss3-dev hardy
<ubottu> libnss3-dev (source: nss): Development files for the Network Security Service libraries. In component main, is optional. Version 3.12.0.3-0ubuntu0.8.04.4 (hardy), package size 247 kB, installed size 1416 kB
<asac> thats ok
<asac> fta: so seems the bot looks at -updates for hardy
<asac> main  updates  3.12.0.3-0ubuntu0.8.04.4
<fta> yep
<fta> mozlla Bug 422540
<ubottu> Error: Launchpad bug 422540 could not be found
<fta> mozilla Bug 422540
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 422540 in Video/Audio "GStreamer backend for HTML5 video element" [Enhancement,Assigned] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=422540
<fta> hm, bugzilla said "fixed"
<asac> https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_activity.cgi?id=422540
<asac> dont see that there
<fta> oh, mozilla bug 382267,
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 382267 in Video/Audio "Implement WHATWG Video spec" [Enhancement,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=382267
<asac> ok off for 20 minutes
<fta> confusing http://paste.ubuntu.com/126463/
<asac> yeah ;)
<asac> thats bugzilla
<fta> asac, you can try chromium-browser on amd64 jaunty & intredid right now if you use my PPA
<asac> fta: fta PPA?
<fta> yes
<fta> the daily is coming, but builders are busy
<fta> it should be ok for hardy too
<fta> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~chromium-team/chromium-browser/ia32-libs-chromium-browser.head
<asac> it starts
<asac> i will try more when i finished this UI freeze thing
<asac> in an hour
<asac> (i hope)
<fta> eh? http://launchpadlibrarian.net/23449107/buildlog_ubuntu-hardy-amd64.ia32-libs-chromium-browser_0.01~fta2~hardy_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-03-05
<fta> damn, nss needs sqlite
<fta> !info libsqlite3-0 hardy
<ubottu> libsqlite3-0 (source: sqlite3): SQLite 3 shared library. In component main, is important. Version 3.4.2-2 (hardy), package size 207 kB, installed size 464 kB
<asac> fta: i only have jaunty here for testing
<fta> nm
<asac> fta: seems it starts
<asac> but has issues
<asac> e.g. opening google.com doesnt work
<asac> opening new tab doesnt work either
<asac> havent tried anything else
<asac> also the first start takes quite some time
<fta> yeah, no one said it was complete ;)
<fta> lp is fine
<asac> second one is quick though
<asac> fta: lp?
<asac> crash ;)
<fta> lauchpad, i can login
<asac> http://www.launchpad.net
<fta> n
<asac> ;)
<asac> guess it doesnt like redirections ;)
<fta> on 32bit, it's fine
<asac> fta: hmm seems its a nss db issue
<asac> not found
<asac> probably ia32
<asac> [26417:26420:306531252744:FATAL:/build/buildd/chromium-browser-2.0.168.0~svn20090303r10836/build-tree/chromium-browser/base/nss_init.cc(43)] Check failed: NSS_NoDB_Init(".") == SECSuccess.
<asac> Trace/breakpoint trap (core dumped)
<asac> but nice
<asac> it starts ;)
<asac> fta: does new tab work for you already?
<asac> (on 32 bits?
<asac> )
<fta> no
<asac> kk
<fta> it's not there yet
<asac> do you know if they plan to make their own top level window thing like on windows?
<asac> e.g. remove the frame and do the tabs as top level frames instead?
<fta> they are working on tabs right now
<asac> fta: any clue what they are trying to do ?
<asac> copy windows experience or do something new?
<fta> not sure
<asac> kk
<asac> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager-applet/0.7.1~rc3-0ubuntu1
<asac> that has the new modem prober
<asac> and icon/notification polishing for us ;)
<fta> will try that tomorrow
<asac> no hurry
<asac> will come on its own anyway ;)
<fta> do you have /usr/lib32/nss/* ?
<asac> fta: yes
<fta> it wants /usr/lib32/libsoftokn3.so, we provide /usr/lib32/nss/libsoftokn3.so
<gnomefreak> update-manager isnt obeying the rules set in software sources :(
<BUGabundo> LOL
<BUGabundo> gnomefreak: what doesn't it do?
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: u-m starts automaticly now after 2 days and to "turn off" that action you uncheck "check for updates" but it still auto starts
<gnomefreak> its annoying and it breaks all kinds of apt rules since only one instance of apt should beable to run at a time
<gnomefreak> but welcome to new features
<BUGabundo> its jaunty
<BUGabundo> its buggy
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: thats not a bug but it is intended
<gnomefreak> ill be back i need to fix a door and make coffee
<BUGabundo> gnomefreak: it's a bug, if you use an option to make it OFF and it still keeps working!
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: in a way i guess it is however its new so "it should" may not apply yet. other than catering to people that cant look in upper right corner it shouldnt be a feature at all IMHO. but yeah i guess it could be a bug
<gnomefreak> making u-m an option would be nice but as it stands it is needed with u-d and im sure alot of other packages that are in u-d
<gnomefreak> is it a holiday?
<gnomefreak> The following packages will be REMOVED: ubuntu-desktop update-manager update-notifier  << not too bad
<BUGabundo> gnomefreak: there was an option on gconf
<BUGabundo> but can't find it anymore
<BUGabundo> but I have upd notifier on my system
<gnomefreak> ill look but gconf is big
<BUGabundo> apps/update-
<gnomefreak> yep i used find
<gnomefreak> it just crashed
<BUGabundo> back
<BUGabundo> damn ISP
<fta2> bouhhh, my desktop is totally broken, no more gnome
<asac> fta2: i run openbox ;)
<asac> which is kind of a decent solution for my terminal driven work enviornmnet ;)
<BUGabundo> eheh
<gnomefreak> !info firefox gutsy
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox): lightweight web browser based on Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.0.21~20090209t122238+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.7.10.1 (gutsy), package size 9046 kB, installed size 26124 kB
<BUGabundo> FF 2.x is still up and running?
<BUGabundo> I though [mozilla] support ended in 2008
<BUGabundo> then again there are still ppl using 1.x
<gnomefreak> it did
<gnomefreak> 2.0 is default in gutsy and we cant change that
<BUGabundo> ah
<gnomefreak> mozilla 78414
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 78414 in Plug-ins "Application shortcut keys (keyboard commands such as f11, ctrl+t, ctrl+r) fail to operate when plug-in (flash, acrobat, quicktime) has focus" [Critical,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=78414
<gnomefreak> asac: i thought bug 215728 was fixed already
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 215728 in xulrunner-1.9 "[MASTER] Committing to urlclassifier3.sqlite causes excessive CPU usage and disk I/O" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/215728
<gnomefreak> from what im looking at in my inbox this bug is still active for some users (at least one user)
<gnomefreak> nevermind its an old bug
<asac> gnomefreak: well. that bug is a catch all trolls bug ;)
<asac> its not entirely fixed actually and we have to wait for ext4 to get the right fix
<asac> (e.g. what is left of that bug is the unfixable ext3 filesystem part)
<gnomefreak> asac: ah. are we planning on using ext4 in KK?
<gnomefreak> can we please get the little x in the tab back and the back and foward buttons would be nice too (3.1)
<BUGabundo> gnomefreak: it will depend on users testing it during jj
<gnomefreak> bug 335345
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 335345 in firefox-3.0 "adobe flash 10 does not play in firefox on linux ubuntu but does in opera" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/335345
<asac> gnomefreak: i hope so. ext4 is much needed i think
<gnomefreak> is Shiretoko 3.1 or 3.2?
<gnomefreak> 3.1 it seems
<gnomefreak> asac: no need to push seamonkey 2.0.0.14 now that 15 was released. I will get to that in the next 7 days or so.
<asac> k
<gnomefreak> or not
<gnomefreak> it seems m-d doesnt like any command i give it to grab source for 1.1.15
<gnomefreak> including ./debian/rules get-orig-source ./debian/rules get-orig-source DEBIAN_DATE=*
<gnomefreak> why did i think ./debian/rules.. was supported for 1.1.x branch
<gnomefreak> m-d doesnt support 1.1.x so i thought rules had it
<gnomefreak> export MOZ_BUILD_DATE=$(BUILD_DATE)$(DEBIAN_REV_CODE)
<gnomefreak> zh i got it
<gnomefreak> ah even
<gnomefreak> nope it cant find the source on ftp
<gnomefreak> asac: ok you can push 1.1.14 i thought i got email saying 1.1.15 was out
<asac> gnomefreak: 1.1.15 will be out in a few days ... its just tagged afaik
<asac> gnomefreak: can you send me an email where i can get the bits to sponsor for you?
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<gnomefreak> asac: define bits
<asac> gnomefreak: well. whatever you want me to sponsor ;)
<asac> i gfuess thats a bzr brnach ;)
<asac> and maybe a orig.tar.gz
<asac> (but i think thats already uplaoded)
<gnomefreak> yeah i will do that
<asac> thx
<gnomefreak> ok sent now i will work on email some more :(
<gnomefreak> thx
<gnomefreak> can we add a saftey to firefox-bin process to allow it to die right away? or something?
<asac> gnomefreak: not sure what you mean
<fta2> still no python-webkitgtk?
<asac> nope
<BUGabundo1> fta NO
<BUGabundo1> :(
<asac> fta2: ask huats on -desktop ... he claimed to work on that yesteday
<BUGabundo1> yeah so did ember
<asac> actually said he would fix it by yesterday iirc
<BUGabundo1> even a guy from my locoteam said he do it, until huat said he was taking care of it
<asac> well ... not sure if ember usually does something. huats does a lot of work, so i believe him to at least ask for help if he cannot do this
<BUGabundo1> it was supposed to be ready yesterday
<asac> fta2: FF exception granted for firefox 3.1 beta build 1 if you want to do that
<asac> fta2: if you upload just open a bug, and paste that line in there ;) ... then use the bug in changelog
<asac> all fine ;)
<[reed]> build 1?
<[reed]> you mean 3.1b1?
<[reed]> why in the world are you shipping that?
<[reed]> we're about to ship 3.1b3
<asac> [reed]: dude, beta build 1 means exactly that
<[reed]> which beta though?
<asac> the latest of course
<[reed]> and we're not shipping build 1 of 3.1b3
<asac> sorry that i mistyped ;)
<[reed]> build 2 is starting this afternoon
<asac> [reed]: we ship it in universe. we can bump to whatever is latest ;)
<asac> also its unbranded
<asac> so its ok
<asac> its jaunty
<asac> all fine
<[reed]> ah
<asac> [reed]: all i wanted to communicate to fta2 was that he can upload whatever is latest (which afaik is build1 ;)
<[reed]> yeah, but wait
<asac> vs. keep build2 ;)
<asac> err b2
<[reed]> build2 is coming later today / tomorrow
<[reed]> so, wait :)
<asac> [reed]: yeah, i guess we will wait. but even if not, we could just bump it then again ;)
<asac> [reed]: in fact i want to ship all tags in our development release ... maybe we get feedback that is helpful in your QA process
<[reed]> ah
<asac> so build1, build2, final beta ... then next time the same again. just doing the same you do ;)
<asac> except that we do it unbranded ;)
<plasticmillion> so I'm having a problem with prism on intrepid
<plasticmillion> when a prism app is running during logout, a dialog appears that says the "program is blocking log out"
<plasticmillion> I'm trying to figure out what ubuntu is doing so I can shut the app down properly, but I haven't been able to find out anything about this
<plasticmillion> firefox does seem to shut down (though it thinks it crashed)
<plasticmillion> might not be the right place to ask but I tried both #developers and #ubuntu
<asac> plasticmillion: firefox never played nicely with gdm
<asac> plasticmillion: not sure if prism really blocks you or if its something else
<asac> are you sure its prism?
<asac> i would guess its more likely some gnome app
<plasticmillion> well it's reporting prism as the naughty app
<asac> interesting
<asac> firefox doesnt listen to gdm in intrepid and just crashes because X is torn down
<plasticmillion> I seem to quit properly when I receive sigterm
<plasticmillion> so you think it's a gdm thing?
<plasticmillion> do I have to add some sort of special listener
<asac> plasticmillion: if you want to do it right, gdm is supposed to follow xsmp protocol
<asac> later there will be a dbus api, but thats not yet finished
<asac> so we are stuck with xsmp for session integration
<asac> plasticmillion: well. gdm uses xsmp on session shutdown to give apps a chance to save their state or ask users to save and so on
<plasticmillion> I see I came to the right place :-)
<plasticmillion> ok let me look into that
<asac> plasticmillion: i dont know why prism would do that as its just xulrunner from what i know
<plasticmillion> apparently thunderbird has the same problem
<asac> plasticmillion: based on mozilla 1.9.1 branch?
<plasticmillion> prism is still 1.9
<asac> afaik session integration has improved after 1.9.0 branch
<asac> hmm
<plasticmillion> do you have any idea where that code is?
<plasticmillion> I guess http://mxr.mozilla.org/mozilla-central/source/toolkit/xre/nsNativeAppSupportUnix.cpp#159 or thereabouts
<plasticmillion> Mossop was right, it's in toolkit
<asac> yeah ;)
<asac> plasticmillion: i just used mxr too
<asac> and found the same
<asac> plasticmillion: obviously it has to be in toolkit
<plasticmillion> fastest mxr in the west :-)
<asac> plasticmillion: are you talking about upstream tbird vs ffox builds? or the intrepid packages we ship?
<plasticmillion> dunno... someone from the TB team mentioned he had seen the same issue
<plasticmillion> maybe he means shredder
<asac> probably
<asac> we have thunderbird-3.0 packages too though
<asac> plasticmillion: so line 153
<asac> plasticmillion: so probably you abort the quit in interact_cb ?
<plasticmillion> maybe... let me check
<plasticmillion> I don't think so though
<asac> plasticmillion: e.g. somewhere down the line the quit-application-requested sets abort in your app
<asac> well test TRUE on the data ;)
<plasticmillion> I use quit-application-requested in my own prism code to do graceful shutdown
<asac> plasticmillion: yeah. maybe you have to properly unset that? or you accidentially set that to false or something?
<asac> NS_SUPPORTS_PRBOOL_CONTRACTID);
<plasticmillion> asac: http://mxr.mozilla.org/mozillasvn/source/projects/webrunner/trunk/runtime/components/src/nsPlatformGlue.js#364
<plasticmillion> this is what we use to quit programmatically
<asac> doesnt sound obvious that this means didSaveSession ;)
<plasticmillion> so we are definitely handling quit-application-requested properly since I know that works
<plasticmillion> I'll have to debug
 * plasticmillion hates gdb
<plasticmillion> is there any decent visual debugger?
<asac> plasticmillion: err you do the canQuitApplication on your own?
<asac> plasticmillion: that looks a bit like the code that is in toolkit anyway
<plasticmillion> yeah it's copied from globalOverlay.js
<plasticmillion> I can't use that since I'm a component
<asac> plasticmillion: ok. i wonder if that might interfere with the other quit request
<asac> from toolkit
<plasticmillion> that code is only used when you explicitly call our window.platform.quit() method
<plasticmillion> it wouldn't be called automatically
<asac> plasticmillion: save_yourself_cb is connected to the gnome signal
<asac> http://mxr.mozilla.org/mozilla-central/source/toolkit/xre/nsNativeAppSupportUnix.cpp#396
<asac> plasticmillion: or do you mean the code in webrunner is only called on quit?
<asac> i guess thats what you ment
<plasticmillion> I mean that code is only called when the webapp developer calls it explicitly
<plasticmillion> I don't think it's relevant here
<asac> right
<plasticmillion> I'm just using that as proof that we handle quit-applicaiton-requested properly
<asac> agreed
<asac> plasticmillion: do you have your own quit-application-requested listener that might set the data to FALSE?
<asac> plasticmillion: oh. so maybe you need to listen to session-save and set status to false there?
<plasticmillion> http://mxr.mozilla.org/mozillasvn/source/projects/webrunner/trunk/runtime/chrome/content/webrunner.js#1090
<asac> plasticmillion: let me know when you have found the real cause
<plasticmillion> should always return true though
<plasticmillion> ok I'll have to debug to figure it out
<asac> plasticmillion: but doesnt "true" mean: "always abort" here?
<asac> not sure how the data is set
<asac> http://mxr.mozilla.org/mozilla-central/source/toolkit/xre/nsNativeAppSupportUnix.cpp#123
<asac> e.g. is abortQuit = false if you set data to true?
<asac> ;)
<plasticmillion> oh shit
<asac> hehe
<plasticmillion> maybe :-)
<asac> i guess you need to set it to false there
<asac> after saving all your great work of course
<asac> ;)
<asac> definitly not obvious whats the semantic of the data thing for quit- ;)
<asac> who knows. maybe the session code is wrong even
<asac> we should check other occurences to know for sure
<plasticmillion> I know our quit method works though
<plasticmillion> strange
<asac> plasticmillion: thats why i wonder if the data is really ment to be "abortData" ... or rather "confirmData"
<asac> i really think its likely that true is usually used to indicate: yeah its ok, go ahead
<plasticmillion> oh wait
<plasticmillion> we only set the cancel value to true if shutdownQuery returns false
<plasticmillion> and it always returns true
<plasticmillion> asac: so what is this about a session code?
<plasticmillion> not sure I followed that
<asac> plasticmillion: i would say that you should set it to false in the other cases
<asac> plasticmillion: otherwise the outcome might be undetermined?
<asac> not sure
<asac> hmm
<asac> plasticmillion: the caller seems to set it to false to begin with
<plasticmillion> yeah
<asac> plasticmillion: what ws your problem again?
<asac> you get a gnome dialog saying what?
<plasticmillion> I get a dialog when I log out saying that prism is blocking log out
<plasticmillion> I've got to run out for a few minutes, then I'll debug and see what's happening in the handler
<asac> plasticmillion: thanks. i am off officially too. let me know what you find ;)
<plasticmillion> will do
<plasticmillion> thanks for the pointers
<asac> plasticmillion: also check why you actually say: "session-save"
<asac> http://mxr.mozilla.org/mozilla-central/source/toolkit/xre/nsNativeAppSupportUnix.cpp#146
<asac> i think all this shouldnt happen if session-save says false
<asac> hmm
<asac> well. you will figure by debugging i guess
<plasticmillion> yeah I'll figure it out :-)
<Matt___> asac: https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/attachment.cgi?id=365712
<Matt___> that fixed it :-)
<asac> plasticmillion: cool. so indeed the save-session. thanks
<fta> asac, so you're watching lost too? :)
<asac> fta: y ;)
<fta> seems my bot is broken
<fta> bad bzr bd ?
<asac> fta: if you are back to python 2.6 ;)
<asac> havent tried the new one yet
<fta> my bot was stuck on a bzr bd --merge for ~3 hours doing nothing
<asac> disk?
<fta> no idea, i didn't get the logs either
<fta> i should improve that part
<asac> logs are a good thing to have ;)
<fta> i have plenty, but i goes to stdout/stderr.
<fta> not good enough
<fta> -i+it
<fta> bzr still complains a bit
<fta> /usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/Crypto/Hash/SHA.py:6: DeprecationWarning: the sha module is deprecated; use the hashlib module instead
<fta>   from sha import *
<fta> /usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/Crypto/Hash/MD5.py:6: DeprecationWarning: the md5 module is deprecated; use hashlib instead
<fta>   from md5 import *
<jdong> where does Firefox derive its default association from for "Open With" download dialogs, and is there a way to set something new in there as a default?
<jdong> I'm working on a pseudo-trusted middleman to transition downloaded files out of Firefox's apparmor domain
<jdong> and would like Firefox to launch every download with the middleman for Open With
<fta> from gnome, iirc, assuming you have ff-gnome-support installed
<jdong> is there an easy way with like an extension or something to insert something at the top of the list as the default?
<fta> asac may be of more help than i am for this
<fta> asac,  bzr bd --merge is no longer able to get the proper tarball from ../tarballs
<asac> jdong: the mime handling is kind of flaky
<asac> a mix of mailcap, preferences, gnome-registry
<asac> also mixed up with plugin mime handlers
<jdong> whee.
<fta> james_w, http://paste.ubuntu.com/126979/ ??? no more ../tarballs ?
<jdong> is there a straightforward way to inject soemthing as the default open-with?
<asac> jdong: try mailcap or gnome registry ;)
<asac> jdong: gnome registry -> .desktop files iirc
<jdong> asac: well won't that have gnome-wide implications?
<asac> it will
<asac> not sure why you dont want that ;)
<asac> if you want a certain handler in firefox
<asac> why would you wnat nautilus to default to something else?
<asac> one file type -> one default app ;)
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-03-06
 * directhex pings a little
<directhex> asac, you about?
<asac> directhex: ?
<directhex> asac, i forgotted. something about your hard work on updating monoish things to xulrunner 1.9 i think
<asac> directhex: yeah. what happened?
<asac> long time since i touched something monoish ;)
<asac> it hink it was mono gnome stuff
<asac> i think that debian pulled this in from us and took care for upstreaming
<directhex> asac, erm, i think it was a "mind if we kill it dead?". gecko# has only one rdep, and the new version of that rdep has been ported to webkit#
<asac> if all apps are happy, then yeah
<asac> directhex: is all in main yet?
<asac> i mean the mono webkit binding?
<asac> i think that was kind of a blocker
<directhex> webkit# went in, yes
<directhex> as things have been dumping gecko# for webkit#
<directhex> basically because gecko# causes nasty per-platform code at compile time, and webkit# is easy peasy. so for an rss client (blam), webkit# is more than enough
<asac> directhex: what is the "per-platform" code at compile time?
<asac> how does webkit ship on windows?
<asac> how do you find the right webkit version on windows?
<asac> gecko has the same code everywhere: glue
<directhex> asac, i don't remember the specifics, but gecko# caused apps to be arch:any not arch:all in the past
<asac> oh that. yeah thats a problem of the gecko binding then and not a problem of gecko itself
<asac> but as i said if done properly gecko would be more cross platform
<asac> anyway, i dont care
<asac> its understood that we have to do our homework on the embedding front for gecko
<asac> but now that webkit its there, its not as pressing anymore
<directhex> i'll file a FFe on blam 1.8.6 then
<asac> directhex: so you want to remove the mono binding completely from the archive? or just demote?
<asac> which package was that btw ;)?
<directhex> asac, i think meebey wanted complete removal
<directhex> asac, the package was blam, an rss app
<asac> BUGabundo: no. what package is the mono binding for gecko  ;)
<directhex> gecko-sharp2
<asac> BUGabundo: sorry that was for directhex
<asac> (obviously)
<asac> ah
<directhex> binary package libgecko2.0-cil
<asac> directhex: i would think we should keep it in the archive if it still works.
<directhex> asac, it only works because you've patched it to buggery, though. it's pretty much unmaintained upstream
<asac> directhex: well. the patches work, right?
<asac> or are there issues?
<asac> directhex: my point is just (could be that i am not in mono), that if i want to do mono html rendering that works on all platforms is there another decent solution avail?
<asac> all platforms == != linux ;)
<directhex> asac, depends on your toolkit, i think. short answer is: i'm not sure
<directhex> however, i strongly suspect it's going to end up being RM'd in debian, so you really will be the only maintainer
<BUGabundo> asac: ahh wondering what I could help with! heeh
<asac> directhex: for now the package should be low maintenance cost. if we have issues that take time, we can still remove it
<fta> Mozilla Bug 381900
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 381900 in Build Config "Make a checkout target for the build system" [Normal,Resolved: wontfix] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=381900
<gnomefreak> did the bot for umd not run today yet?
<fta> gnomefreak, broken yesterday by the new bzr-builddeb defaults, should be fixed for the next run
<gnomefreak> fta: ah ok thanks
<Greenery> if i installed Firefox from the Ubuntu Mozilla Daily Build Team PPA, will it replace current Firefox from official ubuntu repo?
<fta> if it's the same package name, yes
<fta> ff 3.1 from the PPA will replace the one from universe
<Greenery> ah i see
<fta> but 3.1 and 3.2 will not replace ff 3.0 from main
<fta> it's not a problem, it's maintained by the same team
<Greenery> ah good to hear that, so there will be two firefox, Firefox 3.0.7 and Firefox 3.1b if I installed the beta version, correct?
<fta> yes
<Greenery> any news about the Qt version of Firefox?
<BUGabundo1> Greenery: and if you want to start 3.1 you just use $ firefox-3.1
<fta> Greenery, no progress in months :(
<Greenery> oh how about profile? Will it use new profile?
<BUGabundo1> it will copy the existing one
<fta> i will clone your existing profile the 1st time you run it, then it diverges
<fta> -i+it
<Greenery> great, I'm gonna give it a try. Thanks!
<asac> Qt is out of scope for jaunty
<gnomefreak> asac: bug 232308 sounds more like a foint issue to me
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 232308 in mozilla-thunderbird "corner of letter J gets stuck behind after moving window and changing position of J" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/232308
<asac> gnomefreak: more like a xdriver issue i would think
<asac> its kind of an artifact
<asac> what is a tiP?
<gnomefreak> fta: you asked about pywebkitgtk yesterday. here is the release version [ubuntu/jaunty] pywebkitgtk 1.0.2-1ubuntu1
<asac> ah i see it
<asac> its built, but its in NEW
<gnomefreak> asac: the very left hand side of the J at the lower hook
<gnomefreak> hell i'm lucky i remembered him asking about it
<Makzu> Hello
<Makzu> I have a question or two about fta's PPA on launchpad, the one with the mozilla packages
<gnomefreak> ?
<Makzu> I want to try out the firefox 3.1 betas, but I want to find a 64-bit build with PGO enabled
<gnomefreak> holy crap we skipped versions. 3.1 is going to be re-versionsed to 3.5
<fta> ?
<gnomefreak> Makzu: we have not started building with PGO yet You can take the source from the repo and rebvuild with PGO enabled
<Makzu> I think I'll try that
<fta> Makzu, we don't have any PGO builds. even upstream doesn't have PGO linux
<Makzu> That's a shame :(
<Makzu> The only place I've been able to find a PGO build myself was for arch
<jdstrand> asac: does iceweasel also use the embedded libpng? what about seamonkey and iceape?
<gnomefreak> oh way too many changes to versioning  fta will versioning changes affect your bot?
<gnomefreak> seamonkey == iceape
 * jdstrand nods
<fta> gnomefreak, what version changes are you talking about?
<Makzu> fta, the firefox-3.1_3.1~b3~hg etc etc etc is a mercurial pull of the 3.[1,5] branch, right?  Does it have any special Ubuntu sauce?
<gnomefreak> 3.1 - 3.5 in b4 also something about 3.6 for minefeild but that may just be a mozilla site marker
<fta> 3.5 in b4 ?? wtf?
<fta> 3.6 ?
<fta> eh?
<gnomefreak> As was discussed at the delivery meeting yesterday, we're proposing to
<gnomefreak> change the version number of Shiretoko from 3.1 to 3.5
<fta> where is that?
<gnomefreak> hold on a minute
<gnomefreak> email mailing list dev-planning@lists.mozilla.org i'm pastebinning it
<gnomefreak> fta: http://pastebin.mozilla.org/630989
<gnomefreak> asac: you might want to look at that as well
<asac> jdstrand: why do we care for iceweasel? did we sync that by accident?
<jdstrand> asac: I care because I'd like to update the Debian secure-testing svn to note that libpng is embedded in firefox et al
<asac> jdstrand: its in xulrunner in debian too i would think
<asac> jdstrand: but i havent tracked that
<jdstrand> asac: I'd like to be able to say 'embedded, but uses system libpng' or 'uses embedded libpng'
<asac> jdstrand: maybe mike hommey decided its better to use system png and break apng instead
<jdstrand> oh, I thought you did did the debian stuff too
<asac> jdstrand: i dont know ... you need to run a ldd on a xulrunner libs
<jdstrand> asac: nm then
<asac> jdstrand: not for stuff that is maintained upstream still
<asac> jdstrand: at least i try to give the real maintainers a chance
<asac> jdstrand: only for the EOL branches
<asac> jdstrand: so 6 month after ffox 3.1 comes out i will bve in charge for that again
<asac> jdstrand: i would think that xulrunenr does the same then we do
<Makzu> fta, do the packages in your PPA have any special ubuntu sauce in them, or are they the same as the source I can pull from upstream?
<asac> jdstrand: should be easy to check. just builddepnds
<fta> gnomefreak: ok, i'm not worried, xul will be untouched, only ff will need minimal changes. I will let upstream jump 1st. once I see the bot produces firefox-3.1-3.5~b, i will jump too.
<jdstrand> asac: I'll check them all in my schroots, thanks
<gnomefreak> fta: ok just making sure :)
<asac> jdstrand: whats your status in debian security group?
<asac> jdstrand: so icedove has system-png in debian
<asac> jdstrand: iceape was removed from lenny ... so not affected
<jdstrand> asac: I just do stuff in secure-testing (some CVE triage and tracking of embedded copies)
<fta> Makzu, it has a bunch of patches, and it's using the system xulrunner sdk.. which makes it even tougher to do PGO.
<asac> jdstrand: ah ok.
<Makzu> Ah
<asac> jdstrand: not sure if iceape sank down to testing again. it was removed for the release
<asac> jdstrand: so icedove has system-png
<jdstrand> asac: basically, where our work and their works overlaps, we share :)
<asac> which should be everything ;)
<asac> well. at least for upstream security issues ;)
<jdstrand> do our thunderbirds use system png?
<jdstrand> asac: ^
<asac> jdstrand: yes
<jdstrand> ok cool
<jdstrand> asac: thanks :)
<asac> everything from 1.8 branches uses system png everywhere
<jdstrand> asac: and by 1.8 branches, you mean 1.8 and 1.8.1, right?
<asac> jdstrand: so our seamonkey packages as well ;)
<fta> not 3.1 onward, because of apng
<jdstrand> 3.1 is 1.9.1
<asac> jdstrand: all 1.8 branches ... e.g. ffox 2 and 1.5, xul 1.8.0, 1.8.1, seamonkey 1.0 1.1
<asac> fta: 3.0 onward
<jdstrand> gotcha
<fta> so i should probably update 1.9.1/3.1 in jaunty/universe too
<asac> fta: didnt i give you an exception yesterday for just that ;)
<asac> ?
<asac> e.g. push b3 build1 (now build2)
<fta> you did, but i remember reed asked us to wait
<asac> so yeah. just push ;)
<asac> fta: reed doesnt understand
<fta> ok, will do later today
<asac> fta: we can push every tag to jaunty
<jdstrand> asac: is it accurate to say:
<asac> fta: and i would really have that
<jdstrand> seamonkey (1.0) and xulrunner 1.8.0 share codebase
<jdstrand> seamonkey (1.1) and xulrunner 1.8.1 share codebase
<asac> fta: except for the "branded" thing where i havee a strict order from firefox never, ever to release anything that has the new version in about before they release final
<asac> jdstrand: share codebase, but dont share binaries. yes.
 * jdstrand nods
<asac> jdstrand: xulrunner 1.8.0 shares codebase with ffox 1.5
<asac> (dapper)
<asac> 1.8.1 is ffox 2
<asac> ;)
<asac> hehe
<jdstrand> asac: right
<gnomefreak> about doesnt work on any build of firefox as i recall 3.0 3.1 3.2 i think seamonkey's does work but cant test at this time
<jdstrand> asac: I;ve been gathering these and collecting them in ubuntu-cve-tracker. I just never pinned down seamonkey
<asac> jdstrand: so we have patches for that ;) ... just no resources to properly do it
<asac> jdstrand: yeah. so your intuition was right ;)
<jdstrand> :)
<Makzu> Is there an idiot-friendly guide somewhere for building firefox from mercurial and installing it without clobbering the files that apt put in?
<asac> so now xulrunner 1.9.1 was firefox 3.1 ... but as it seems they will keep 1.9.1 for xulrunner but use 3.5 for firefox ;)
<jdstrand> versions == continuous fun :)
<asac> Makzu: just clone the right mercurial tree
<Makzu> I'd like to try putting a .deb together so that my fellow ex-ricers can also try out something possibly faster
<jcastro> asac: python-webkitgtk is all set in jaunty now, so I guess we just rebuild gwibber?
<asac> Makzu: then put a .mozconfig in the dir with the lines:
<asac> ac_add_options --prefix=/home/asac/local_moz
<asac> ac_add_options --enable-application=xulrunner
<asac> ac_add_options --with-system-jpeg=/usr
<asac> ac_add_options --with-system-zlib=/usr
<asac> jcastro: webkitgtk is stuck in NEW ;)
<asac> jcastro: in binary new
<asac> jcastro: so ask seb ;)
<asac> Makzu: adjust the --prefix for your own home
<asac> Makzu: and use browser instead of xulrunner there ;)
<asac> Makzu: then just run make -f client.mk build install
<asac> Makzu: not sure why you want to put a .deb together
<asac> Makzu: our packages are quite perfect and highly sophisticated
<asac> Makzu: if you want dailies, we have them in a ppa :)
<jcastro> asac: ah ok
<Makzu> asac, I wanted to play around with a pgo build, is all
<asac> jcastro: so we need to hold our breath for another day or so
<jcastro> k
<asac> Makzu: oh right. yeah. ok
<Makzu> And to post the debs on the ubuntu forums for other people
<asac> Makzu: plesae dont do that
<asac> play around with it and provide feedback here.
<jcastro> asac: this is less than ideal, people are waiting to test it so they can report bugs, but we'll deal with it. :-/
<gnomefreak> ok first smoke of the day be back
<Makzu> I can do that too :)
<asac> jcastro: i know. it was huats fault. he should have done two steps. i already talked to him. but be nice with him, he is new and has to learn.
<asac> jcastro: ;)
<asac> jcastro: and he learned the lesson now. so all is good
<asac> Makzu: thanks. floating debs are really bad
<jcastro> asac: yeah no worries, I know he was sick for a day too, I am not complaining when a MOTU does work. :D
<asac> jcastro: hehe. he works. it was just an unfortunate glitch in the gwibber saga ;)
<jcastro> it's worth it, jimmac's new theme is pretty hot
<asac> jcastro: have you tried your modem with the latest jaunty NM yet?
<Makzu> Would the sunspider benchmark be a good objective comparison tool for PGO vs non-PGO builds?
<asac> Makzu: sunspider is more about javascript?
<jcastro> asac: I never owned one, a friend did and he moved out of town, however, with a jailbroken iphone and pdanet for tethering it works great.
<asac> jcastro: ah. ok now i remember
<jcastro> I have some guys in the LoCo with them though, I will put out the word, what's the URL for the modem feedback again?
<asac> jcastro: yes. we have a new modem prober which allows us to catch modems we havent put into hal-info
<asac> jcastro: so the question is acutally: is your modem still detected
<asac> and does it still work ;)
<jcastro> ok, I will ask him to try with a live CD
<asac> jcastro: also if there are suddelny more than one modem entries in applet i want to know ;)
<asac> jcastro: thanks
<asac> jcastro: but its in since a few days. so it needs to be a daily i guess
<jcastro> ok
<Makzu> asac: My idea was to run sunspider or a similar js benchmark while building the profile and compare before and after numbers.. I don't know if that would be overkill though
<asac> Makzu: for experimenting that might be ok
<asac> Makzu: but for real packages that doesnt make sense
<asac> Makzu: as you will just be optimizing sunspider
<asac> also the win you get that way will probably be far more than you get when running sunspider in a normal pgo build which uses a broad set of usecases
<asac> to generate the pgo profile
<asac> Makzu: imo just try a normal pgo build
<asac> Makzu: firefox already has a default testcase for profiling
<asac> that should be good
<Makzu> Would that be the profileserver.py mentioned on the MDC article?
<asac> yey
<gnomefreak> anyone have that PGO bug handy?
<Makzu> Is that generated when I build firefox, or do I have to fetch that from somewhere?
<Makzu> #213708, I think
<gnomefreak> fta: your the prism guy. would bug 337176 be prism more so than firefox?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 337176 in firefox-3.0 "Firefox ignore -app option when i try to load a prism webapp. xulrunner works ok" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/337176
<gnomefreak> Makzu: thanks bug 213708
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 213708 in xulrunner-1.9 "Please compile Firefox with PGO optimizations" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/213708
<gnomefreak> bug 338591 i really hate changin browsers
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 338591 in firefox-3.0 "url with '-' character can't be resolved" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/338591
<Makzu> asac, do I need to add mk_add_options MOZ_OBJDIR with the prefix specified, or will the prefix in ac_add_options work?
<Makzu> wait, nvm, the prefix means I can run make install without worrying
<Makzu> Well, I'm going to let this build, then come back in with my findings
<Makzu> Thanks for your help, asac and everyone else :)
<gnomefreak> great i have upstream report but no LP report i had it :(
<gnomefreak> holy shit i think email is finally done ;) only took ~3 hours (normal day to day email)
<gnomefreak> smoke
<gnomefreak> off for lunch
<gnomefreak> what the hell is wrong with bzr?
<gnomefreak> bzr builddeb is trying to grab upstream tarball when i already have it and changelog is right
<gnomefreak> asac: can you look at this? http://pastebin.mozilla.org/631007 dpkg-buildpackage works fine
<gnomefreak> ok i'm out im uploading sm2b1 to ppa and it is taking way too much bandwidth to do.
<fta> d'oh! https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa
<jdong> Could not find compatible GRE between version 1.9.1b3pre and 1.9.1b3pre.
<jdong> uhhh
<fta> ppa?
<fta> oh, gasp, i know, i'll fix it
<jdong> yeah, umd ppa
<jdong> thanks :)
 * fta blames asac
<jdong> haha
<fta> well, i blame mozilla
<fta> to solve this for good, i would need a debian/control.in where i can update the xul deps automatically
<fta> jdong, the other solution is to just wait for the corresponding firefox: https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa (the red should turn green shortly)
<jdong> neat
<jdong> will keep my eyes peeled
<fta> less red...
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-03-07
<fta> asac, where is that tag? can't find it on http://hg.mozilla.org/mozilla-central/tags
<fta> asac, nm
<fta> [reed], you don't have b4pre yet?
<dtchen> fta: are you still using Luke's 0.9.15 tests, or did you revert to jaunty's or my PPA?
<dtchen> (for PulseAudio)
<fta> dtchen, 0.9.15~test5-0ubuntu1~ppa1
<dtchen> ok, so the former.
<asac> fta: you uploaded b3 build2 to fta only? ;)
<asac> fta: you blame me for 1.9.1b3pre gre conf breakage?
<asac> when did i last touch anything in postinst scripts there ;)
<asac> scary bug 338607
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 338607 in xulrunner-1.9 "dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/xulrunner-1.9_1.9.0.7+nobinonly-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb (--unpack)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/338607
<asac> so is gwibber back? ;)
<asac> sigh
<fta> hi
<fta> asac, yeah, only in ~fta, it was late and i wanted to test it a little bit more
<asac> fta: ok sure.
<asac> fta: thats fine ;)
<fta> did you test it?
<asac> 3.1?
<asac> i upgraded, run no
<asac> let me try ;)
<asac> fta: starts, tried a bit. seems good; just upload
<asac> looked throug dialogs ... seems fine
<asac> fta: can you upload the gtkwebkit package to the gwibber PPA?
<asac> its stuck in new, and i think a bunch of folks use that
<sebner> asac: ahaha! http://blogs.gnome.org/dcbw/files/2009/03/unclesam.jpg
<fta> archive.u.c is slow today: Fetched 200MB in 18min 0s (185kB/s)
<fta> asac, you wanted a bug for ff3.1, right?
<asac> fta: yeah. thats a good formal thing to have. you can just paste the irc line i gave you
<asac> hmm ... gnomefreak should subscribe mozilla-bugs team to ffox 3.1 and xul 1.9.1
<asac> gnomefreak: you got mail (bugmail for ffox 3.1 and xul 1.9.1)
<asac> ;)
<asac> thanks
 * asac finally really packs things and starts travel soon
<asac> bbl tonight
<gnomefreak> asac: thanks i'll look in a minute
<gnomefreak> !info xulrunner-1.9
<ubottu> xulrunner-1.9 (source: xulrunner-1.9): XUL + XPCOM application runner. In component main, is optional. Version 1.9.0.7+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.8.10.1 (intrepid), package size 7366 kB, installed size 20368 kB
<BUGabundo> fta python-webkit still no build ?
<fta> it's waiting in the bin-NEW queue
<fta> i pushed it to the gwibber PPAs too, to speed up the process
<fta> just upgraded my main desktop, i lost miro, deluge, gdesklets and serpentine
<BUGabundo> deluge is working here
<BUGabundo> or it was... neeed to check
<BUGabundo> what PPA as it? I need it bad...
<BUGabundo> no gwibber for weeekkkkkkkkkkssssssssssss
<fta> both gwibber-team and -daily
<fta> works for me now
 * BUGabundo checks daily...
<BUGabundo> it doesn't show up on my cache
<BUGabundo> for daily
<BUGabundo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/127792/
<fta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/127793/
<BUGabundo> refresing once again
<BUGabundo> The following extra packages will be installed:
<BUGabundo>   python-webkit python-webkitgtk
<BUGabundo> there it is!!!!
<BUGabundo> fta my FF 3.1 LOST all its history today after upgrades!!
<BUGabundo> I can't live like this!! I NEED my browser history
<BUGabundo> luckly I have backups!
<BUGabundo> on bzr
<thunderstruck> BUGabundo: take history pages and save them in bookmarks ;)
<BUGabundo> LOLOLOL
<gnomefreak> mine stayed
<BUGabundo> mine didn't
<BUGabundo> I'm stucked!
<gnomefreak> all 3.1 updates are fta shouldnt they be in umd?
<BUGabundo> need to bzr -are and older backup
<BUGabundo> *bzr -r
<BUGabundo> umd of course
<gnomefreak> my 3.1 are not umd
<gnomefreak> 3.2 is
<BUGabundo> both of mine are
<gnomefreak> 3.1~b3+build2+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~fta1
<gnomefreak> i fucking hate today already
<BUGabundo> LOL
<BUGabundo> why?
<gnomefreak> is there a source repo for tuxfamily? i looked and didnt find one
<BUGabundo> ask caroline
<Jazzva> asac: ping
<unixdawg> hey guys
<unixdawg> having a issue with firefox segfaulting
<unixdawg> asac you here
<unixdawg> or fta ?
<Turl> fta2: ^
<BUGabundo1> eheh
<BUGabundo1> calm donw!
<BUGabundo1> just wait for one of them to come here!
<BUGabundo1> they are not just sitting in front of a LCD waiting for you guys to come in and ask
<unixdawg> I just asked
<BUGabundo1> 4 lines to make a simple question?
<BUGabundo1> your trying to still my place as official spammer? ;)
<unixdawg> your the one bing jumpy I am just tired of this happening and everyone saying its my hardware when I have run full hardware test
<BUGabundo1> install gdb version and run it on gdb to get a backtrace
<BUGabundo1> that will surelly help A LOT
<Jazzva> asac: bug 321814 .. I have pushed the branch with the patch that is not using iceweasel dir. It seems to me that it's also wrong that flashplugin-nonfree's prerm script is not calling nspluginwrapper --remove to remove the wrappers. Sorry for the delay.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 321814 in nspluginwrapper "nspluginwrapper creates "default" links even though NSPLUGINDIR is set" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/321814
<Jazzva> asac: in patch 000_deb... there is a part where npw installs default links. If we don't want that, then maybe we should skip that part. If we want to keep that, then we need to add "nspluginwrapper -r" to flashplugin-nonfree's prerm script.
<jdong> asac: ROFL ignore my sqlite death story the other day. I will put my idiot hat back on.
<jdong> I just remembered I am using a libeatmydata hack.
<[reed]> fta2: I use Minefield (3.2 -- soon to be 3.6)
<fta> [reed], nm, the 1.9.1 branch moved to b4pre since i pinged you
<[reed]> ah
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-03-08
<j1mc> hi all - could someone let me know the source package for generating the default x/ubuntu firefox start page?  is it part of the firefox package itself, or does it come from somewhere else?
<j1mc> does it come from the documentation package?
<gnomefreak> what is "awsome bar"?
<gnomefreak> mozilla 472961
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 472961 in Alarms "Alarm sound repeats on startup with nothing in alarm window." [Major,Unconfirmed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=472961
<gnomefreak> round 1 of email done finally. round 2 after smoke
<fta> gnomefreak, the awesome bar is the url bar, where you type and it browses your history
<gnomefreak> is it included in firefox? i dont think ive seen that
<gnomefreak> fta: ^^ sorry i had to take care of some things
<fta> it's in since ff3.0, it was the big buzz of 3.0
<gnomefreak> fta: ah ok
<gnomefreak> opps i thought 2.0 did that too thats why i didnt notice it
<[reed]> gnomefreak: nope, new in 3.0
<gnomefreak> [reed]: yeah i tested it after the above
<fta> dtchen, ipv6 :)
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-03-08
<micahg> fta: asac: anyone around?
<micahg> asac: don't release Firefox 3.6 in the morning...I need to talk to you first
<fta> micahg, hmm.. build/rules.mk?
<micahg> fta: Do we have to edit that with a patch?
<fta> if you need to fix it, yes
 * fta out for work
<micahg> My stuff builds, it just doesn't clean since I needed to add 2 dirs to the build system (only 2 files)
<fta> you can do it in d/rules too then
<micahg> fta: well, anyone building against the build-system will have the issue, so I figured I needed it to be global in scope
<micahg> fta: when is distclean triggered?
<fta> moz uses GARBAGE and GARBAGE_DIR for that (each makefile could set thos)
<fta> e
<fta> off for real now.
<micahg> fta: ah, ok, you have that in your makefile
<micahg> ok
<micahg> fta: have a good day :)
<BUGabundo_remote> morning
<BUGabundo_remote> kenvandine: couch broken again? http://paste.ubuntu.com/390913/
<asac> hmm ... wonder what was the prob with fffox36
<sindhudweep> asac: you there?
<micahg> asac: available?
<asac> micahg: yes
<asac> micahg: whats going on?
<asac> i saw you writing about ffox not releasable
<micahg> asac: k, first, the mozilla-kde patch won't build on hardy as it uses a newer GTK function
<asac> sindhudweep: sigh
<asac> sindhudweep: i will do that now. i think all is ready?
<asac> micahg: sigh too ... push that back to devfx
<micahg> asac: so, I didn't know if you wanted to drop it till they fix or release it and not use it on hardy
<asac> micahg: for the hardy security update we dont want to use it
<asac> we need to branch for that
<asac> and remove it
<asac> for all stable releases actually
<micahg> asac: k, but for lucid, it's fine?
<micahg> it breaks the daily build though
<micahg> for hardy at least
<asac> !info gnash
<ubottu> gnash (source: gnash): free SWF movie player. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.6-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 220 kB, installed size 800 kB
<asac> sindhudweep: we merged ubuntu2 stuff to ubuntu.head at some point
<asac> your new packaging asks for merge into ubuntu
<asac> does it include all that was previously in .head?
<asac> sindhudweep: you didnt include the files changed in changelog
<asac> ok merged packaging
<asac> sindhudweep: upstreampkg+bzrbd+py2.6 isnt a merge request?
<asac> e.g. ok to release without that?
<sindhudweep> asac: just one second.
<asac> i am fine to trash the .head
<asac> please check ;)
<asac> i committed your parts there
<asac> if you could add the changed filenames for each of the changes in changelog that would be better
<asac> its always a mystery from outside to see that
<sindhudweep> upstreampkg+bzrbd+py2.6 is rob savoye's packaging. It's based off of your packaging from gnash 0.8.2 and his changes since then. I've merely added a few fixes to get it to work with lucid.
<sindhudweep> It's purely and experiment and wont have any of the history we have in bzr.
<sindhudweep> please ignore ubuntu.head as that was a bad attempt at fixing the missing kde4-gnash packages.
<sindhudweep> I would like you to review and merge  lp:~sindhudweep-sarkar/gnash/gnash0.8.7packaging  into  lp:~gnash/gnash/ubuntu if it's suitable. I think in the long term going with rsavoyes packaging would be better
<sindhudweep> but i'm not sure if that's feasable this cycle.
<sindhudweep> please let me know any changes you need to make lp:~sindhudweep-sarkar/gnash/gnash0.8.7packaging mergable or if you want to switch to the upstream packaging.
<sindhudweep> thoughts?
<asac> sindhudweep: i think its fine what you did
<asac> i assume you tested stuff?
<asac> sindhudweep: can you add the files changed for each changelog entry please? i already committed your merge, so  base that on ubuntu
<asac> i think you can also commit
<sindhudweep> Yes the gnashteam ppa has all revisions in the branch you merged except the last one which disabled explicitly enabling jemalloc as that is the default.
<sindhudweep> I will fix the files changed in the changelog entry and push it to the ubuntu branch.
<sindhudweep> I'll let you know when that's done
<asac> ok thanks
<sindhudweep> thanks!
<asac> i will upload directly when thats done
<asac> maybe do a final test round
<sindhudweep> great!
<asac> if you thin that would be helpful
<sindhudweep> will do
<micahg> asac: so, back to firefox, are we ok for lucid and do I need add something to that the dailies don't build with the firefox-kde patch on hardy?
<asac> micahg: we are fine for now
<asac> we can fix that later
<micahg> asac: k, then ubuntu6 is tagged and ready for release :)
<asac> cool
<micahg> asac: what to do when I push to PPA (disable on hardy only)?
<micahg> firefox-stable
<asac> micahg: the tag doesnt include the kde patch
<asac> ?
<micahg> what?
<micahg> it should
<asac> oh right
<asac> ok
<asac> micahg: how were you able to bake a release on a normal revision?
<asac> i thought the stuff was already ahead
<micahg> asac: I did it before I fixed it for 3.6.2
<asac> ah ok
<micahg> next release will be trickier
<asac> why?
<micahg> but I think we might need to do one more before beta hard freeze
<asac> ah
<asac> in case we need another one
<asac> right
<asac> lets hope for .2/3
<micahg> that's at the end of the month, may we can wait...the other fixes are minor IMHO
<micahg> *maybe
<asac> we shouldnt wait for fixes just because of this
<asac> rather take the pain and branch old/merge after release ;)
<asac> but lets see whats coming up
<micahg> asac: k, then I'll prepare another release over teh weekend :)
<micahg> asac: should I tag TB3, I prepared it but not tag?
<asac> micahg: there are apport fixes not documented in changelog?
<micahg> asac: which ones?  I thought all the apport fixes were in there
<micahg>   [ Kees Cook <kees@ubuntu.com> ]
<micahg>   * fix LP: #531581 - cannot report bugs or crashes when profile names contains
<micahg>     spaces; concatenate non alnum characters in profile name for apport use
<micahg>     - update debian/apport/firefox.py
<asac> right
<asac> ok
<micahg> is there another one?
<asac> no didnt spot
<asac> that
<asac> because too long changelog entry ;)
<micahg> :) he made the patch
<micahg> asac: you told me not to worry about space in changelog
<asac> yes, i usually start with "fix apport hook to do this, that etc."
<asac> e.g. dont have the subject of the fix at the end ;)
<asac> uploading
<micahg> asac: k, should I tag TB3 for upload?
<asac> micahg: yes
<asac> unless you have fixes
<asac> we should forward bugs
<micahg> asac: yes, and there was one fix I already made
<asac> ok
<asac> in future just ping chrisccoulson to update tbird ... so you can focus on porting
<asac> also for daily build failures he wants to help ;)
<asac> :-P
<chrisccoulson> hi :)
<asac> hi!
<micahg> asac: I had to make the at least one of th efixes as I knew the issue :)
<asac> sure
<micahg> asac: should chrisccoulson prepare the TB2.0.0.24 release?
<asac> just saying we should get him involved ;)
<asac> yeah. that would be a good excersize
<asac> to get started
<kecsap> asac: hi! thanks for merging one of my branches at ubufox. I have submitted more branches with simple fixes for review. Now I have 4 branches waiting for review/merge and bugs 493805 and 123713 have patches to be reviewed and committed. When will you have time to check them? Anyway I will check more (harder) bugs to reproduce/fix this week.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 493805 in ubufox "ubufox 0.8 leaves FF 3.0 folder in /etc" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/493805
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 123713 in ubufox "package description needs rewrite" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/123713
<chrisccoulson> micahg - did you say you couldn't recreate the openjdk build failure locally?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: right, well, I'm still on karmic
<micahg> but it built fine locally, but I didn't test in a clean environment either
<chrisccoulson> micahg - ah, that's probably why. the version currently in the archive also fails against xulrunner 1.9.1
<chrisccoulson> in a clean environment here
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I tested locally against xul192 though
<asac> i think it needs 1.9.2 now
<micahg> and that's what the PPA should've used
<asac> because they needed to fix it in order to work with 1.9.2 at all (thats what i got from random chatter)
<chrisccoulson> micahg - it fails against xulrunner 1.9.2 locally here too
<micahg> asac: yes, well it's hard coded to build the proper plugin against 192
<micahg> chrisccoulson: same build failure or different?
<chrisccoulson> i've got a shell open in the failed build environment later, so i will try and figure out why it failed
<chrisccoulson> same failure...
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k, that would be great
<asac> pasting build failures is often helpful ;)
<chrisccoulson> oh, i meant to say " i've got a shell open in the failed build environment right now"
<asac> sometimes i just know whats going on from lookig at it ... sometimes not :)
<micahg> asac: is this changelog fine or should the line start at the beginning: http://pastebin.com/xM04hb1b
<asac> ah
<chrisccoulson> asac - http://launchpadlibrarian.net/40287073/buildlog_ubuntu-lucid-amd64.openjdk-6_6b18~pre1-1ubuntu1.0ffox36.1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<asac> micahg: if you dont have a USN/CVE below it, i think not having empty line is ok
<micahg> asac: I was referring to the line with the bug fix
<chrisccoulson> anyway, i'm disappearing for lunch for a bit, i've not eaten anything yet today
<micahg> I wrapped the text under the rest of the title
<asac> chrisccoulson: ok. thats feeling like a bug in the script ;)
<asac> but would need to look
<chrisccoulson> asac - yeah. i'm not sure what has changed though - i can recreate the same issue with the version already built in the archive against xulrunner 1.9.1
<micahg> chrisccoulson: then how did doko get it to build 2 weeks ago?
<chrisccoulson> i'm not too familiar with openjdk though, so i was going to ping doko about it, but he's not around
<asac> that feels like a CFLAGS somehow ending up at  the command line ;)
<chrisccoulson> micahg - not sure
<micahg> I made no packaging changes
<asac> unless that thing is supposed to build something of course
<micahg> except for the maintainer
<micahg> asac: so the fix LP: line in the changelog is ok with the wrapping underneath?
<asac> micahg: i usually dont indent
<asac> just same indent as prvious line
<micahg> asac: that's what I wanted to check, I'll fix, tag, and push :)
<asac> that looks a bit odd that way
<asac> kk
<asac> let me know
<micahg> asac: done
<micahg> asac: about xulrunner, the new build system rquires libnotify-dev, should that be a dep on xulrunner-1.9.2-dev or on the app itself?
<chrisccoulson> asac - i can reproduce the error that triggers the openjdk build failure manually in the failed pbuilder environment i have
<chrisccoulson> so i could probably look at that after lunch
<asac> micahg: libnotify-dev?
<asac> it fails without it?
<micahg> asac: yes, that's one of the new requires
<micahg> in configure
<micahg> asac: BTW, I only had to add 2 files to the build system :)
<asac> good
<asac> well. for now ad libnotify-dev
<micahg> asac: where?
<asac> feels wrong, but ok
<asac> to xulrunner-1.9.2-dev i guess
<micahg> we added it to firefox 3.6 and xul192
<micahg> k
<micahg> asac: will shlibdeps add it to the package if it's required?
<micahg> I mean prism
<micahg> that was my main question as to where to add it
<micahg> asac: it's required because libnotify was enabled in 192
<asac> it will add it if its required
<asac> imo it shoudnt e required to build
<asac> its a biuld system bug to require it imo
<asac> maybe worth upstream discussion
<micahg> asac: k, I'll add to xul192dev and test, thanks
<micahg> asac: the other think with xulrunner, is I wasn't able to clean out the 2 new directories I added on make clean
<micahg> I added them to GARBAGE_DIRS, but that didn't seem to help
<micahg> rather GARBAGE_DIRS in the build system
<asac> micahg: what do you mean?
<asac> in debian/rules?
<asac> otherwise i would have thought that the build system doesnt get removed
<micahg> asac: the build system has a makefile with GARBAGE_DIRS
<asac> yeah
<micahg> so I added there so I wouldn't have to add to every app
<micahg> but it didn't work
<asac> what are you trying to remove?
<asac> build/ ?
<micahg> tools and testingf
<micahg> oops
<micahg> testing
<asac> why those?
<micahg> I added 2 files under there
<micahg> and make clean won't remove it
<asac> the rest of the build system already gets removed?
<micahg> but removes the rest
<micahg> yes
<micahg> I was wondering if you knew where it did that :)
<asac> make clean removes the build system? how is it extracted?
<asac> i mean ... how does it come back?
<micahg> it's untarred again
<asac> i would have thought that debian/rules clean removes it
<asac> thats where it should get removed ... not in the Makefile
<asac> unless i fail so see the point
<micahg> asac: then it has to be added to every app that uses the build system
<asac> right. but its the same for build/ etc.
<micahg> no
<micahg> somehow, that's taken care of with the build system
<asac> hmm
<asac> please post the top level Makefile.in
<micahg> from teh buidl system?
<asac> what else would be doing it ;)
<micahg> http://pastebin.com/XDXzdpkj
<micahg> I added them to line 62, but that didn't seem to work
<asac> i dont see biuld/ config/ getting removed there
<asac> so after make clean
<asac> what is left?
<micahg> this gets run at the end:
<micahg> http://pastebin.com/JBpL1NSn
<micahg> just tools and testing
<asac> where is "Drop build-system" ?
<asac> i dont see that anywhere in build system
<micahg> asac: that's what I'm wondering
<micahg> I'm guess in one of the .mk files...I'll grep for it
<asac> i grepped for it
<asac> nothing
<micahg> hmm
<asac> my guess is that its all in rules
<micahg> weird
<asac> or in prism/build.mk
<micahg> it's not anywhere in the build directory that I can see
<asac> when do you get it?
<micahg> when fakeroot debian/rules clean is run, it's at the end
<asac> yeah. that could be rules then
<asac> you should see if it really happens on make clean
<asac> or make distclean
<asac> without rules
<micahg> make clean
<micahg> oops
<micahg> nope, no clean target in the file
<micahg> can I add a clean target to the Makefile then?
<sindhudweep> asac: I've fixed the changelog and pushed it to https://code.launchpad.net/~gnash/gnash/ubuntu. I have built a package from that branch in one of my personal ppas and tested it out a bit. I think we're good here.
<sindhudweep> Thanks again!
<asac> let me lkook
<asac> ok producing stuff
<ccheney> asac: did you get my email from friday?
<micahg> asac: I got it, it's in mozilla-devscripts...
<micahg> asac: so, should I propose a change for mozilla-devscripts, or move that to xulrunner-1.9.2-dev?
<micahg> xulapp.mk I mean
 * micahg needs to get ready for $WORK...bbi 10 min
<mahfouz> jdstrand, is apparmor at all active right now in fx 3.6?
<micahg> asac: so what to do with xulapp.mk
<mahfouz> I'm in lucid right now and have no apparmor problems atm
<jdstrand> mahfouz: it is enabled in the default install, and working, yes
<mahfouz> hmm, but my scid runs from fx
<mahfouz> I filed that bug
<mahfouz> /usr/games/scid
<mahfouz> emacs also open files from fx
<mahfouz> I have firefox daily build and running lucid
<mahfouz> there seem to be no apparmor restrictions at all
<jdstrand> mahfouz: you likely have to do:
<micahg> asac: I goofed on the sparc fix...I'll fix it for ubuntu7 :(
<mahfouz> don't get me wrong, I don't need apparmor restrictions :)
<jdstrand> sudo aa-enforce /etc/apparmor.d/usr.bin.firefox
<mahfouz> jdstrand, yes
<mahfouz> jdstrand, I was just wondering if this is default or maybe a bug
<jdstrand> mahfouz: it is probably not enabled due to the firefox-3.x -> firefox name transition and running the dailies
<mahfouz> I'm actually happy without apparmor
<micahg> jdstrand: didn't you make it so if it was disabled before it remains that way in teh dailies
 * jdstrand nods
<micahg> I just enabled mine locally so I can do more testing
<asac> micahg: really? hmm. did the sparce fix break anything?
<micahg> asac: no, the flag was just ignored
<asac> k
<micahg> asac: k, I just discovered another dependency
<asac> thats fine. commit the correct fix
<asac> done
<micahg> libiw-dev
<micahg> asac: well, if I commit it on top of what's there, won't that not get into the next 3.6.0 upload?
<asac> you know the troubles with that ,)
<asac> backbranch/merge etc.
<micahg> right, so isn't it better to wait to commit it then until I'm ready to do all that?
<micahg> asac: now xul build system wants libiw-dev as well
<asac> micahg: you know the schedule for .1
<asac> ?
<micahg> asac: .2 actually
<asac> yeah
<asac> you said end of month?
<micahg> asac: yes
<micahg> but you said that we should get more fixes in Lucid before that I thought
<asac> is there anything?
<micahg> there are a few bugs...I can't really go into it now
<micahg> asac: once they do the QA builds, can we throw that in Lucid, or we have to wait for release?
<ejat> asac: im having problem with NM .. wireless keep reconnecting ..
<ejat> and i need to manually request dhcp for any interface :(
<ejat> !ping asac
<mahfouz> ejat, that's a lucid bug
<ejat> mahfouz: know the bug #
<mahfouz> probly this one:
<mahfouz> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+source/network-manager-applet/+bug/445487
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 445487 in network-manager-applet "Network-Manager fails WPA2 Enterprise configuration" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<mahfouz> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/496093
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 496093 in linux "[lucid] rt2860 frequently fails to connect to mixed mode WPA/WPA2 secured wireless networks" [Unknown,Confirmed]
<ejat> mahfouz: thanks
<ccheney> asac: ping again :)
<asac> ccheney: hi
<asac> ccheney: have you bootstrapped the libs somewhere?
<asac> in appa?
<micahg> asac: so, what should I do about xulapp.mk in m-devscripts <--- that's where the clean rule is for the build system
<asac> ah
<asac> micahg: yeah. i think thats where it belongs for now
<micahg> asac: so, should I propose a merge for m-devscripts?
<micahg> so I can add tools and testing to that clean rule?
<micahg> asac: I also added libiw-dev to xulrunner-1.9.2-dev...fennec and prism built after that and libnotify-dev were added
<asac> micahg: yes
<asac> yeah. we should come up with a patch for the build system imo
<asac> that makes those go away again
<asac> for now its ok
<asac> just file a bug while doing that
<asac> so we dont forget
<micahg> asac: since xulrunner's already compiled against it, the apps woudl be able to use them anyways?
<micahg> s/it/them/
<asac> well. the iw and notify stuff is not needed
<asac> because its hidden
<asac> so that depends are useless
<asac> and wrong
<asac> so yeah. apps can use that ... through the xulrunner apis
<micahg> asac: well, what if a xul app wants to use either is my question
<asac> dont undersatnd that question
<asac> toolkit has a API that allows notifications
<asac> and also scanning for networks
<asac> the app doesnt know what its using in the back
<micahg> k, so once the toolkit is built against the libs, the program doesn't need to be?
<asac> yes
<micahg> k, same for notifications?
<asac> because the program doesnt use the libnotify nor libiw apis directly
<micahg> k
<asac> just the toolkit api
<micahg> fine, I'll file a bug then
<micahg> in LP I'm asumming, then upstream when we have a patch?
<asac> yeah
<micahg> asac: what should I do with xulapp.mk though?
<asac> we can also open upstream directly and explain whats the prob
<asac> update it
<asac> to remove the new files
<micahg> k, I'll do that then
<asac> actually maybe it should be shipped by xulrunner-dev
<asac> but well. lets keep it the way it is by now
<micahg> asac: xulrunner-dev pulls in the versioned -dev
<micahg> asac: but what to do about the clean rule...
<ccheney> asac: i can put the rest up, but epiphany-browser is at http://people.canonical.com/~ccheney/
 * ccheney will upload up to date version for all of them
<ccheney> will be at http://people.canonical.com/~ccheney/2010-03-08/ when it is done
<asac> ccheney: cant you make proper packages out of them?
<asac> so i can install everything instead of bootstrapping and stuff
<ccheney> asac: ok will do
<ccheney> i am on amd64, hopefully you too :)
<fta> asac, i still have to push the chromium codecs to lucid, is it too late?
<BUGabundo> o/
<micahg> asac: BTW, thunderbird 3.0.3 is tagged
<asac> ccheney: ppa? amd64 shouldnt mater there ;)
<asac> fta: we need a FFe bug
<asac> file one i can argue why we want that.
<asac> is the licensing all properly documented? e.g. is it ready?
<jdstrand> asac: is firefox-3.6.head where to commit to lucid, or does lucid have its own branch now?
<asac> jdstrand: that commits to lucid
<ccheney> asac: would take a while to get it actually build for ppa due to version changes, and needing to determine what to do with libsoup bootstraping itself, etc
<asac> though if we need to releas another 3.6.0 we have to do some shuffeling
<ccheney> asac: almost have all of it uploaded though as debs to p.c.c
<asac> but we will ensure stuff that gets landed there gets released
<asac> ccheney: we need to do that anyway
<jdstrand> asac: thanks
<asac> ccheney: debs are not that useful
<ccheney> yea was hoping to have an answer for rickspencer3 for tomorrow about how to get it finished :)
<asac> i need all the debs with sources so i can hack on it
<ccheney> the sources are already up there
<ccheney> you then asked for debs which i uploaded
<asac> i asked for proper packages
<ccheney> :)
<asac> not just crazy debs where i cant see the diff etc.
<asac> or source tarballs
<ccheney> the diffs are already up there
<asac> so you uploaded proper source packages?
<asac> with minimal patches?
<asac> ok
<ccheney> yea its inside all the *-backport.tar.gz
<ccheney> including the bzr dir everything
<micahg> jdstrand: that first line in your changelog is missing an LP #
<ccheney> its not completely minized yet, since some of them require re autoconfing to be able to build :-\
<asac> ccheney: what does "including the bzr dir" mean?
<asac> is that against upstream bzr?
<ccheney> i'm not sure what to do about that as far as a final patch is concerned
<asac> or against packaging bzr?
<ccheney> foo/.bzr
<asac> well i know that
<asac> but what kind of tree?
<ccheney> the original ubuntu package unpacked with bzr init run then checked in, so bzr diff shows everything that has been changed
<ccheney> i'm not sure if there are really upstream bzr for the various packages
<asac> hmm
<ccheney> at least not in a manner i could easily use for this
<asac> thats really an odd way to do things
<asac> not really organized
<asac> but ok
<asac> i can see
<ccheney> i guess for the final diff i should remove anything autoreconf did and then put the resulting patch into debian/patches and a patch adding the autoreconf cruft as a second patch?
<asac> well. you should make proper patches out of it
<asac> without the autoconf stuff of course
<asac> its just painful to work on this
<ccheney> then it won't build because many of them REQUIRE autoreconf to build at all
<asac> but yes, in general what you outlined ;)
<ccheney> unless you mean manually hack up the resulting automake output files?
<ccheney> everything i had to add file wise had to be added to Makefile.am configure.in etc then rerun of the various autotools to use it, etc
<asac> what i would have loved to see was a upstream bzr tree
<asac> with stuff committed without autoconf
<asac> then i could run autoreconf or something on my own etc.
<asac> but well. thats too late now
<ccheney> i'm a bit rusty on the tools since the only thing i normally use rcs for is debian dirs
<asac> also i now how to go through the painful libsoup bootstrapping etc. would have been great t ohave this in a ppa properly where we could just work on
<ccheney> OOo is a just set of tarballs that no one wants to use via a rcs :-\
<asac> anyway
<asac> i will pull that stuff now and see how far i get
<ccheney> the libsoup debs are up there already
<ccheney> along with the build log, diff etc
<asac> ccheney: ok so you are working on ephy and gtk atm?
<asac> e.g. the rest i can juzst install?
<ccheney> yea trying to figure out what to do with ephy with respect to the entry stuff
<ccheney> the rest should be installable as is
<ccheney> i am uploading webkit atm and then have to determine why libproxy no longer patches properly so i can get it uploaded
 * ccheney thinks he didn't even modify that package so wonders what is up
<ccheney> hmm i think it just won't cleanly rebuild a second time
<ccheney> reverted everything in the package and rebuilt fine
<ccheney> ok proxy is uploaded there now, just waiting on webkit to finish
<ccheney> done
<asac> i dont have amd64
<asac> so the glib thing doesnt have a bzr dir
<ccheney> hmm, looking
<ccheney> uh the one i uploaded did before it got to the server
 * ccheney looks at the version on the server to see if its still there
<asac> oh it had
<asac> sry
<ccheney> ok np
<asac> is it usable with bzr from hardy?
<asac> asac@tinya:~/ccheney/glib2.0-backport/glib2.0-2.16.6$ bzr info
<asac> bzr: ERROR: Unknown working tree format: 'Bazaar Working Tree Format 6 (bzr 1.14)\n'
<asac> asac@tinya:~/ccheney/glib2.0-backport/glib2.0-2.16.6$
<ccheney> oh apparently not :-\
<ccheney> i'm doing the work inside a chroot but did the bzr from outside apparently when i grabbed the packages
 * asac mumbles about bzr
<asac> so i need soup for glib?
<asac> or for proxy?
<ccheney> you need proxy for soup and proxy needs webkit
<asac> where was the circle?
<ccheney> and webkit needs soup
<ccheney> so disable gnome support in soup then build webkit and proxy then rebuild soup with gnome enabled
<asac> yeah. first need to build glib
<asac> so guess i wont be of much help today
<ccheney> ok
<asac> ccheney: so where is ephy failing and how?
<asac> if (priv->search_terms)
<asac> there is a huge block of code rmeove there
<asac> ephy-location-entry.c
<asac> in editable_changed_cb
<asac> just an experiment? or is that needed?
<asac> ccheney: ?
<asac> 1st. where is the current problem ;)
<ccheney> oh sorry was on the phone
<ccheney> just an experiment
<ccheney> i was trying to forward port the old code to the new in that part and it wasn't working out
<ccheney> backporting the entry code from gtk just into ephy doesn't look like it will work, or without a lot of effort since it changes already existing structs in hardy gtk
<ccheney> so wasn't sure if trying to backport the entry code directly into gtk would work out, or if some other direction should be tried
<asac> ccheney: what i mean is ... i take the current tarballs nad build them
<asac> what happens?
<asac> and what is in current tarballs? is there a port attempt?
<asac> ccheney: i need to see where the new API is used in epiphany to check what to do
<ccheney> it currently fails to build in ephy
<asac> where and how?
<asac> thats what i asked initially
<ccheney> oh ok
<ccheney> checking to see where it fails
<ccheney> its failing in lib/widgets/ephy-location-entry.c
<ccheney> due to the changes for the entry code
<asac> error?
<ccheney> if the various files related to that are reverted to original state they fail due to gtkentry not having new enough api in hardy
<ccheney> as the code currently it fails due to: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/391366/
<asac> libxslt1-dev ... is that in universe?
<asac> (in hardy)
<asac> !info libxslt1-dev hardy
<ubottu> libxslt1-dev (source: libxslt): XSLT processing library - development kit. In component main, is optional. Version 1.1.22-1ubuntu1.2 (hardy), package size 582 kB, installed size 2384 kB
<asac> hmm
<asac> ok misinterpreted the apt error
<asac> now its installing
<ccheney> ok
<asac> ok currently webkit is building
<asac> then proxy
<ccheney> ok
<asac> then second soup run
<asac> then i get to it i guess
<asac> might need gtk too?
<asac> thats a small patch adding two enums
<ccheney> yea i think it needs those two enums at the moment anyway
<asac> ccheney: so in the current epiphany its some incomplete state?
<asac> or did you remove the experiemnts?
<asac> ccheney: any other API parts you spotted that epiphany devs jumped on ?
<asac> (of gtk)
<asac> guess you didnt get that far
<ccheney> yea its incomplete state
<ccheney> not yet, i got part of it working then ran into entry bits that got me stuck
<ccheney> the parts i backported that are still in the build are under lib/
<ccheney> lib/gtk-* lib/gdk-* lib/glib-*
<asac> ccheney: what api parts of gtkentry is ephy using that doesnt exist?
<ccheney> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/epiphany-browser-backport-hardy
<ccheney> lots of them
<ccheney> it appears it was originally written in ephy then moved to gtk but changed a bit then ephy updated to use it and also a list of icons or something to that effect
<asac> ok so for the entry stuff you cannot implement because you cant access the Private struct?
<ccheney> from what i recall that the biggest part of the issue yes the private struct changes between hardy gtk and karmic gtk and the new entry stuff needs bits of the new private struct
<ccheney> iirc they rewrote how the gtkentry code works as well when they added the new functions so i am not sure if the api is compatible
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-03-09
<asac> ccheney: so the class and main struct seem compatible
<asac> so we can do this:
 * ccheney looks to see where the problem laid
<asac> ccheney: no i see
<ccheney> oh ok
<asac> one second ;)
<asac> the icon stuff needs Private struct
<asac> which you cannot break/change
<asac> whati think we should do is because Class and main struct are compatible
<asac> we just copy the full gtkentry.c and gtkentry.h and name it gtkentryBackported
<asac> define a new type gtkentrybackported etc.
<asac> and use that in epiphany
<asac> that type would just inherit from gtkentry
<ccheney> iirc it uses some other newer types along with it might need to do that for those two i guess?
<ccheney> i'm not sure what you mean wrt inherit with C :)
<ccheney> i'm still pretty new with using glib/gtk so its probably something that they do with macros i suppose?
<asac> ccheney: right. the G_DEFINE_YPE Macro specifies a supertype
<asac> also you derive the structs like this:
<asac> struct _GtkEntryBackport {
<asac> GtkEntry parent;
<asac> };
<asac> and GtkEntryBackportClass {
<asac> GtkEntryClass parent_klass;
<asac> }
<asac> ;
<ccheney> ah ok
<asac> then you basically put the G_DEFINE_TYPE macro there that says that GTK_TYPE_ENTRY is supertype
<asac> and in _init and _class_init you dont do anything
<ccheney> i'm going to copy this into the epiphany wiki page so i don't forget anything while working on it tomorrow
<asac> err
<ccheney> if that is ok?
<asac> in _class_init you basically copy what you currently have there
<ccheney> rather i just copy it locally
<asac> no wiki is fine
<ccheney> ok
<asac> so _class_init you keep as it is in the copy you created from the new gtkentry
<ccheney> ok
<asac> ccheney: look at the class_init
<asac> function
<asac> thats where they bind the functions to the static impls
<ccheney> yea i remember seeing that when working on it before
<ccheney> i'll try to get it at least partially done tonight after i get something to eat, if i am lucky maybe done by meeting tomorrow :)
<asac> ccheney: maybe we can even just first try to copy that entry over
<asac> as it is ... rename all the funcs and types
<asac> and see if that is enough ... if all uses of that are redirected in epiphany
<asac> for the other symbols:
<asac> gtk_show_uri -> shouldnt be a problem
<asac> gtk_status_icon_set_tooltip_text -> we can survive without that?
<asac> gtk_activatable_get_type -> guess we need this type backported
<ccheney> ok
<asac> gdk_app_launch_context_* -> feels like thats confined and can be backported or even added to gtk
<asac> if its imliar to the thread thing
<asac> from glib
<ccheney> yea probably so
<asac> let me check something
<asac> ok for gtk_entry we have icon and progress
<ccheney> from what i remember the context stuff seemed pretty easy
<asac> lib/widgets/ephy-location-entry.c lib/widgets/ephy-search-entry.c:
<asac> those are the places for icon
<ccheney> yea
<ccheney> iirc there is one other place but i forgot the filename
<ccheney> maybe was src/ephy-location-action.c
<ccheney> yea it refers to GtkEntry at least, not sure if it used the new functions though
<ccheney> oh no i think it wasn't that but src/ephy-window.c
<ccheney> i see where i commented out the +// #include "../lib/gtk-gtkentry.h"
<asac> hmm. problem is you did abunch of stuff
<ccheney> which i had done when trying to do the initial func backport
<asac> so i dont even see the original ;)
<asac> let me revert everything in that tree
<ccheney> oh :-\
<ccheney> ok
<asac> ccheney: so yeah. simple approach would be to copy GtkEntry as EphyGtkEntry ... rename all gtk_entry to ephy_gtk_entry and all GtkEntry to EphyGtkEntry and GTK_ENTRY to EPHY_GTK_ENTRY etc.
<asac> in the copied source files
<asac> and then fix the few places where they say: gtk_entry_new() -> ephy_gtk_entry_new()
<asac> and of course all the other gtk_entry.* func
<asac> s
<ccheney> ok
<asac> feels like a plan
<asac> i dont think it passes gtk entries to different libs etc.
<asac> so should be fine
<ccheney> ok will try to implement it tonight and let you know how it goes tomorrow :)
<asac> yeah. just copy over ... and sed ;)
<asac> well. first see if it builds ;)
<asac> who knows what that thing pulls in
<ccheney> heh yea
<ccheney> iirc it pulls a few other bits in but not too much
<asac> the gtkentry.c file?
<ccheney> i can probably get away by doing something similar with the other bits if they have problems
<ccheney> yea
<asac> would be fun if gtk code is more portable than ephy ;)
<ccheney> i think there is a glib icon thing as well it messes with but i can remember for certain
<ccheney> er can't
<BUGabundo> I totally forgot what was that FF about:config entry to turn off process separation
 * ccheney bbl, will check backlog when i get back :)
<BUGabundo> can anyone recall me ?
<asac> BUGabundo: i remember you. yes.
<BUGabundo> duh
<asac> BUGabundo: searhc for dom.ipc
<asac> or something
<asac> or ipc
<BUGabundo> help me out :D
<asac> plugins
<BUGabundo> thanks
<BUGabundo> its already false :(
<BUGabundo> so why is this crashing!!
<BUGabundo> grrr
<BUGabundo> [NoScript] document is null while processing JS redirects
<BUGabundo> ** (firefox-3.7:8620): WARNING **: Serious fd usage error 14
<BUGabundo> ** (firefox-3.7:8620): WARNING **: Serious fd usage error 12
<asac> noscript ;)?
<BUGabundo> maybe
<BUGabundo> ff 3.7
<asac> bug 318849 322141 522254
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 318849 in gnash "Deprecated klash kde3 binaries removed and not replaced with gnash-kde4" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/318849
<asac> bug 322141 522254
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 322141 in gnash "konqueror-plugin-gnash contains no binaries" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/322141
<asac> bug 522254
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 522254 in gnash "[MASTER] FFe: please sync with upstream version of Gnash .8.7" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/522254
<bdrung_> asac: FF in lucid failed to start. rm -rf ~/.mozilla will let it start once.
<asac> bdrung_: global extensions cause this (some)
<asac> if you can figure out whats it, i would be grateful
<asac> e.g. waht extension
<bdrung_> asac: "firefox -g" does not work: "/usr/lib/firefox-3.6/firefox": not in executable format: file format not recognised
<asac> i also suspect it has to do with the plenty of levels of links we have or with the new /usr/lib/mozilla location
<asac> hmm
<asac> thats a bug
<asac> run /usr/lib/firefox-*/run-mozilla.sh /usr/bin/gdm /usr/lib/firefox-*/firefox-bin
<asac> err gdb ;)
<bdrung_> asac: i have these packages installed: xul-ext-adblock-plus, xul-ext-notify, xul-ext-pwdhash, xul-ext-mozgest
<asac> yes. one of those is it
<asac> try -safe-mode
<asac> and then enable one by one
<asac> i would suspect mozgest
<asac> it has something to do with xpt
<asac> so if an extension defines its own interfaces
<bdrung_> asac: running with gdb, it gives me: "Program exited with code 01."
<asac> if an extension without a .xpt file causes this, it would invalidate my theory
<asac> bdrung_: yeah
<asac> it just ends ;)
<asac> needs some serious debugging ;)
<bdrung_> asac: i used -safe-mode and enabled them step-by-step. but it still restarts without problems.
<asac> bdrung_: try twice ;)
<asac> you need to restart twice for this to kick in
<asac> first time enable will work
<bdrung_> there must be a difference between restarting FF and closing+reopen it
<asac> no
<asac> its just about updating extension cache
<asac> in the run where that is updated it works. in the next it doesnt
<asac> at least the bug i saw showed that behaviour
<bdrung_> asac: i checked it twice and your guess was correct: it is mozgest
<bdrung_> asac: mozgest contains /usr/share/xul-ext-mozgest/components/mglMouseService.xpt
<asac>  so yeah... we should check whether its the new locatoin
<asac> maybe by copying the bits to FIREFOX/extensions
<asac> moving rather
<asac> if its not the new location ... upstream bug i guess
<asac> unless i find to debug it
<asac> which probably has to happen to fix this for lucid :(
<chrisccoulson> asac - so, do you have some thoughts about issues like bug 531583? (it seems to be similar to the issue you're talking about)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 531583 in firefox "greasemonkey causes ff 3.6 to not load, without errors" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/531583
<chrisccoulson> bryce asked me if i could take a look at that
<asac> chrisccoulson: thats the issue
<asac> no ideas besides from what i said above
<asac> needs debugging ... if reproducible with upstream builds we might get help from there
<chrisccoulson> what i found is that firefox seems to have an issue specifically with the sym-links (but you might have already figured that out)
<asac> chrisccoulson: thats what i asked bdrung to test
<asac> e.g. unpack directly in FIREFOX/extensions
<asac> rather than having the links in /usr/lib/mozilla/...
<asac> so its the symlinks?
<chrisccoulson> yeah, if i unpack directly, then it works fine
<chrisccoulson> if i symlink, then it breaks
<asac> chrisccoulson: bug still not writable?
<chrisccoulson> and that applies in my home folder too
<asac> hmm
<asac> let me check something
<chrisccoulson> but, other than that, i'm a little bit stuck ;)
<bdrung_> asac: xpt files are made from what?
<bdrung_> what does they contain?
<asac> bdrung_: do you have a broken profile?
<asac> can you paste compreg.dat?
<asac> (from a profile that doesnt start)
<asac> bdrung_: its xpcom interface description
<asac> produced from an .idl
<asac> or more than one etc.
<asac> bdrung_: also please verify what chrisccoulson said ... e.g. that not using symlinks works
<asac> but get me a compreg.dat first ;))
<bdrung_> asac: i have the solution: the xpt file is non-free and needs to be removed from the source. ;)
<asac> thats indeed a bug
<asac> usually it should be produced during build
<asac> but that wont help here i think
<bdrung_> asac: removing this file works, because we removed the .so files (no source for them)
<asac> in this case yes.
<asac> get me a compreg.dat please of broken ;)
<bdrung_> i'll downgrade the package and create the file for you.
<asac> cool
<asac> also the absent of a .so doesnt necessarily mean the .xpt is useless. might also be a .js implementing the interface that then can be called through xpcom (from js or C++)
<bdrung_> pastebinit is buggy
<bdrung_> asac: http://pastebin.com/2F9uLM6S
<asac> bdrung_: and xpti.dat
<bdrung_> asac: http://pastebin.com/KXSXcCWs
<asac> {d10d0bf8-f5b5-c8b4-a8b2-2b9879e08c5d}
<asac> thats mozgest?
<asac> bdrung_: ?
<asac> adblock it seems
<bdrung_> that's adblock-plus
<asac> so my guess is that it does a stupid abspath somewhere
<asac> (or not) then doesnt see the file in the the xpti.dat and gives up
<bdrung_> asac: btw, what's the status of getting the font rendering fixed?
<asac> in xpcom/reflect/xptinfo/src/xptiInterfaceInfoManager.cpp
<asac> drop
<asac> +            // nsIFile::Equals basically compares path strings so normalize
<asac>      4.8 +            // before the comparison.
<asac>      4.9 +            parent->Normalize();
<asac>     4.10 +            current->Normalize();
<asac> those lines
<asac> and see if that helps
<asac> for the xpt thing
<asac> otherwise we might want to try to Normalize in FindDirectory in xptiWorkingSet.cpp
<asac> font rendenering ::: needs debugging
<asac> upstream seems not to care. didnt get a confirm whether its a problem on redhat too with upstream builds
<asac> if fedora has the same, we can escalate
<asac> otherwise we need to do it on our own
<asac> bdrung_: chrisccoulson: ^^
<asac> (thats a blind guess)
<asac> (the de-normalizing)
<masterme120> Hello, there's something I've always wondered about the linux version of firefox:
<masterme120> why doe the open with alternate program dialog make you find the actual binary instead of just having a custom command
<bdrung_> asac: i will try this, but compiling may take a while
<asac> masterme120: gtk doesnt offer a app chooser
<asac> so either firefox has to reinvent its own
<asac> the one from nautilus looks promissing but would need to get promoted to gtk in some what
<asac> way
<masterme120> oh
<asac> even if firefox would be willing to use gnome stuff ... nautilus chooser is not exposed in any API
<asac> so someone would need to rip that out
<bdrung_> asac: igitt; a tarball in tarball. can you give me a debdiff for testing?
<bdrung_> i will test it then tomorrow
 * bdrung_ will go to bed now.
<asac> extract tarball ... create diff, dump in debian/patches and series
<asac> build
<bdrung_> i am too tired for that
<asac> i am not less tired. <5h till wake up ;)
<asac> off
<asac> 'night
<BUGabundo_remote> \0
<asac> hi
<stefanlsd> heys
<stefanlsd> is xulrunner-dev 1.9.2 still expected in lucid?
<directhex> stefanlsd, sure, at some point within the next 18 months...
<stefanlsd> so not at release i take it
<directhex> stefanlsd, good question. i've been told "imminently" for over a month now afaik
<asac> directhex: xul 1.9.2?
<asac> or fonts?
<directhex> asac, xulrunner-dev 1.9.2.
<asac> hmm
<asac> i think i saw the new button order for the first time now
<asac> thats really odd ;)
 * asac tries to get used to it
<asac> chrisccoulson: can you check with micahg on the xul 1.9.2 stuff and help getting that in the archive?
<chrisccoulson> asac - no worries. last time i asked, he had a build issue with fennec
<chrisccoulson> do you know if he got that sorted?
<asac> i had hoped for a few more ports first, but we shouldnt stress the good will of release team too much ;)
<chrisccoulson> (most of my day yesterday was taken up by openjdk)
<asac> chrisccoulson: i think he sorted the prism problem ... which might also have been the fennec problem
<asac> chrisccoulson: openjdk now working?
<asac> not sure if he committed the stuff yet though
<chrisccoulson> asac - it would be good to get all the stuff which is seeded done before the beta freeze
<asac> yes
<asac> thats why i think we should upload _now_ ;)
<asac> so i think the build system fix is still missing
<chrisccoulson> asac - do you know what time micahg is around?
<asac> he is more around than not ;)
<chrisccoulson> openjdk is not working yet btw, but that's not a xulrunner issue
<chrisccoulson> it's due to a change in llvm
<asac> hmm. so openjdk doesnt ubild at all atm?
<asac> even in archive? didnt you say doko uploaded something?
<chrisccoulson> asac - yeah, doko uploaded openjdk, and then a new version of llvm
<chrisccoulson> but the current openjdk version built against the old llvm
<chrisccoulson> it doesn't build with the new one
<asac> sigh
<asac> i assume he knows/deals with it?
<chrisccoulson> i spent quite a few hours yesterday trying to track that down, i could probably do with some help from doko
<asac> i wouldnt bother. he will fix it
<chrisccoulson> he seemed to be quite confused about the error message when i mentioned it to him yesterday
<asac> go for the other fruits ;)
<chrisccoulson> yeah, will do :)
<asac> just ensure he is on it ;)
<asac> ... file a RC bug if there is none yet
<chrisccoulson> did you get any where with the firefox failing to start issue since last night?
<asac> chrisccoulson: i suggested a patch
<asac> asked you or bdrung to test ;)
<directhex> i already uploaded monodevelop-moonlight, so that's uninstallable right now
<asac> 02:53 < asac> in xpcom/reflect/xptinfo/src/xptiInterfaceInfoManager.cpp
<chrisccoulson> ah, i probably should check the scrollback
<asac> 02:53 < asac> drop
<asac> 02:53 < asac> +            // nsIFile::Equals basically compares path strings so normalize
<asac> 02:53 < asac>      4.8 +            // before the comparison.
<asac> 02:53 < asac>      4.9 +            parent->Normalize();
<asac> 02:53 < asac>     4.10 +            current->Normalize();
<asac> 02:53 < asac> those lines
<asac> 02:53 < asac> and see if that helps
<asac> 02:53 < asac> for the xpt thing
<asac> was easy enough for me to repaste
<asac> 02:54 < asac> otherwise we might want to try to Normalize in FindDirectory in xptiWorkingSet.cpp
<asac> directhex: good
<asac> chrisccoulson: no its fine ;)
<asac> so two approaches i can imagine
<chrisccoulson> awesome, i will try that shortly
<asac> dropping Normalize there or adding Normalize in WorkingSet FindDirectofry (or maybe some other places)
<asac> makes somewhat sense, because that was landed in Jul 2009 ... probably after the 1.9.1 cut off
<asac> but let me double check ;)
<asac> so a good way to check source and cross reference is: http://mxr.mozilla.org/
<asac> chrisccoulson: ^^
<asac> there you can also find blame if you in a source file etc.
<directhex> good thing there's months before release, otherwise the window for testing & bug-fixing all the 1.9.2 rdeps might be considered really short.
<chrisccoulson> asac - thanks
<asac> directhex: right. plan is to kick stuff that doesnt make the cut out of the archive
<asac> kind of evolutionary cleanup
<asac> in the future we need to be able to do such porting swiftly
<asac> as we need to upgrade to .3 .4 etc. every 6 month or so
<asac> as a security/stability update
<asac> chrisccoulson: good ;)
<asac> http://mxr.mozilla.org/mozilla1.9.1/source/xpcom/reflect/xptinfo/src/xptiInterfaceInfoManager.cpp
<asac> that suggests that that code wasnt on the 1.9.1 branch ;)
<asac> so probably is a good lead ;)
<chrisccoulson> asac - i've also been assigned a work item for looking at extensions to clean from the archive
<asac> right
<asac> important task
<chrisccoulson> i'm not sure if you've got any special requirements for any that you would like to remain
<asac> chrisccoulson: check popcon as a first
<asac> chrisccoulson: also extensions with native components should stay
<chrisccoulson> i compiled a list of source packages providing extensions at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Specs/Lucid/FirefoxNewSupportModel/extension-list yesterday
<asac> as those are not available for all archs in addons.mozilla.org (amo)
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i didn't think of checking popcon actually, that's quite a good idea
<asac> so out of head i would guess: all in main ;)
<asac> adblock-plus
<asac> all-in-one-sidebar
<asac> bindwood
<asac> bugmail-extension
<asac> firebug
<asac> firefox-launchpad-plugin
<asac> flashblock
<asac> flashgot
<asac> gears
<asac> greasemonkey
<asac> mozgest
<asac> notify-extension
<asac> mozilla-noscript
<directhex> i thought gears was EOL
<asac> if it still works its good stuff
<asac> its EOL in chromium ... where they dropped it without replacement ;)
<chrisccoulson> cool, i will try and spend some time going through this list today anyway
<asac> yeah
<asac> cross check that with popularity
<asac> chrisccoulson: btw, there have been quite a few coming
<asac> from debian in lucid named xul-ext-*
<asac> those seem to be not in your list ... not sure why
<asac> (maybe they us that prefix for binaries only)
<bdrung> chrisccoulson: can you make this scriptable?
<chrisccoulson> asac - yeah, those names are binary only (the list only has source packages providing extensions)
<chrisccoulson> bdrung - i don't see why i couldn't make it scriptable :-)
<chrisccoulson> if there are any that i've missed off the list, please feel free to add them
<bdrung> chrisccoulson: it would be nice, if the list can be updated via a script - otherwise it will get outdated very soon.
<chrisccoulson> yeah, that's a good point
<asac> the new policy permits that
<asac> because we have special headers
<asac> and even xul-ext* prefix
<asac> for now we have to maintain it through pain
<asac> and maybe we should write a pool/ grep
<asac> checking for install.rdf or something
<bdrung> asac: grabbing all packages build depending on mozilla-devscripts will catch most of them
<asac> right, but not all
<bdrung> yes
<bdrung> asac: pool grep would be a good idea.
<chrisccoulson> asac - so, if we want to start the xulrunner 1.9.2 transition today, would you mind doing the 1.9.1 upload to not ship xulrunner-dev any more?
<chrisccoulson> i think i can do the initial 1.9.2 upload
<asac> chrisccoulson: yes. we should do that
<asac> chrisccoulson: we have to set replaces anyway, so we can remove the file in a later upload
<asac> err ;)
<asac> scratch that
<asac> we just have to remember to upload ;)
<asac> next upload would fail to upload
<asac> but yes, we should drop it from bzr right away
<chrisccoulson> asac - it's already dropped in bzr (http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/xulrunner/xulrunner-1.9.1.head/revision/528)
<asac> good ;)
<asac> so just an upload. but that can wait till next update round
<asac> if thats before the releaes ;)
<bdrung> asac: my kvm instance went out of space. 10 GB was not enough.
<asac> lol
<directhex> moz needs 10 gig?
<asac> for ffox  you need 4 or more ,)
<asac> havent checked current space recently
<bdrung> directhex: my kvm has 10 gig.
<mahfouz> did I hear somebody say that thunder gets its own repo?
<bdrung_> directhex: i had 2.5 gig free before compiling
<bdrung_> asac: that's even more that eclipse needs.
<directhex> bdrung_, tried OOo?
<bdrung_> directhex: nope. i compiled eclipse often enough
<chrisccoulson> asac - xulrunner-1.9.2 is in NEW now
<micahg> ?
<micahg> what did I miss?
<chrisccoulson> hey micahg
<chrisccoulson> we're going to start the transition in the archive quite soon
<micahg> chrisccoulson: it doesn't have my latest changes
<chrisccoulson> ah, where are those?
 * micahg wonders why no one asked...
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I was finishing up locally waiting for the last piece to be approved by asac before pushing to branch
<asac> chrisccoulson: did you commit stuff?
<asac> merge request?
<micahg> asac: he proposed a merge...
<asac> ok
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i just did that a few moments ago
<micahg> asac: should I make my last few fixes ubuntu2 and have him respin or do you want to delete from NEW and try ubuntu1 again?
<micahg> asac: it's not even tagged
<directhex> (please pull latest moon update from https://launchpad.net/~moonlight-team/+archive/skunkworks/+packages into staging PPA)
<asac> ok.
<micahg> directhex: I'll take care of that
<micahg> directhex: after it builds ;)
<asac> micahg: lets make ubuntu2
<asac> we can upload once its in
<asac> micahg: please review his merge and merge it
<asac> for release
<directhex> micahg, it'll build. it's the same thing as last time, but with something we were carrying as a patch merged
<micahg> asac: should I just tag his change as release?
<BUGabundo_remote> [reed]: ping
<asac> chrisccoulson: usually you should wait for a merge approved before uploading ;) ... otherwise review doesnt make sense :)
<asac> but ok as its now
<BUGabundo_remote> [reed]: watchi this page: https://www.paraescolar.pt/registo/
<BUGabundo_remote> firefox shows NOTHING
<micahg> chrisccoulson: you should also ask whoever's working on it if there are any last changes ;)
<BUGabundo_remote> not even a single error
<asac> micahg: i think you can just push (not merge) what he did if he used proper changelog format
<BUGabundo_remote> chromium loads it fine
<chrisccoulson> yeah, sorry ;)
<BUGabundo_remote> and IE shows cert error and allows user to load content
<chrisccoulson> i thought it was tagged though (it's tagged with 1.9.2+nobinonly-0ubuntu1 isn't it?)
<asac> right. thats why we should push rather than merge
<asac> so the tag is on a top level commit
<micahg> asac: so pull his branch than push to ,head?
<chrisccoulson> oh, do the tags not show on the top-level commit?
<micahg> tags don't show up in diffs I guess
<micahg> yes, I see the tag
<micahg> k
<micahg> pushing
<asac> micahg: yes
<micahg> done
<asac> chrisccoulson: if you merge, then not
<asac> chrisccoulson: so usually releases get tagged by whoever does the release
<asac> merge
<chrisccoulson> yeah, that's normally how i do it
<asac> ok now we need to get someone getting this through new
 * asac thinks we should have filed a FFe
 * micahg looks who is archive admin du jour
<chrisccoulson> do we need a FFe? this has been planned for some time now hasn't it?
<asac> yeah
<asac> but i think planned doesnt replace it
<asac> but lets see how well it goes
<asac> probably depends on the archive admin
<micahg> asac: riddell is the archive admin du jour
<chrisccoulson> ok, no problem
<asac> most likely he will process it today
<asac> anymore
<chrisccoulson> Riddell is in a team meeting right now
<chrisccoulson> (where i probably should be :) )
 * micahg should be in a team meeting as weel :)
<fta> asac, hi, i didn't change it since last time, you wanted another format or something
<micahg> asac: is my mozilla-devscripts idea ok for the clean target?
<asac> fta: the copyright? we need it to be complete (with all the license texts etc.)
<asac> i dont care about the format if everything is in there
<fta> asac, as it's quite complex (a collection of 3 repos, one containing a tarball), i didn't want to drop the comments
<asac> new format makes archive admins not look that much though ;)
<asac> right
<fta> asac, http://paste.ubuntu.com/391896/
<asac> if you need complex, just do it different
<asac> fta: ok
<asac> in my book it looks fine
<micahg> asac: what about my mozilla-devscripts merge?
<asac> file a FFe bug and i will make this going
<asac> micahg: whats the diff?
<asac> if its just adding the dirs/files we adde to build system then it should be fine
<micahg> asac: http://pastebin.com/YUCbsCZg
<asac> ok i informed riddell that there is xul 1.9.2 in new
<asac> not sure if he will get to it
<asac> micahg: that looks fine i think
<asac> in the end we should keep this stuff in one place
<asac> most likely xulapp.mk should go to xulrunner-dev
<micahg> asac: k, does it need to go through debian?
<asac> so we have build system production and build system stripping at same plce
<micahg> asac: yeah, that's what I was thinking
<micahg> asac: I can move it for ubuntu2
<asac> micahg: we can upload to debian
<asac> and direclty request a sync
<asac> bdrung might volunteer to assist you with that ;)
<asac> if he refuses we can put that in ubuntu for now
<micahg> asac: if I move it for ubuntu2, we don't need to update devscripts :)
<asac> how would you do it? replaces: ?
<asac> e.g. currently the rules stuff looks at the mozilla-descript path
<asac> i thini we need to touch it anyway
<asac> lets fix it lik you suggested for now
<micahg> asac: no, I'd just update the packages that use it to reference it in xulrunner-devel-1.9.2/xulapp.mk
<asac> and consolidate the whole monzilla-devscript after this cycle/&for next cycle
<micahg> k
<micahg> I'll merge my change in then and ping bdrung later :)
<asac> micahg: right, but we dont want to just change stuff and break others that might use it ;)
<asac> at least not without deprecating it for a bit
<asac> micahg: great
<asac> micahg: also push harder on the porting list ;)
<micahg> asac: well, the old one wouldn't have to go away right away
<asac> we have xul 1.9.2 now in NEW
<asac> once it enters we should get as many stuff as we have in before beta
<micahg> asac: I'll start fixing up the patches then so they're archive ready...
<asac> cool
 * micahg was taking the down and dirty approach to patching before :)
<micahg> I'll try to get up to 30 packages by monday
<micahg> once I have the debdiff, should I file the bugs with patches?
<chrisccoulson> oh, xulrunner 192 is accepted now
<chrisccoulson> nice
<chrisccoulson> asac - we need to promote it to main don't we?
<micahg> directhex: copied
<asac> chrisccoulson: heh. so doing two MIRs for riddell seemed to have accellerated this ;)
<chrisccoulson> asac - thanks :)
<asac> well. we need to promote it when we upload stuff in main
<asac> but thats a non deal
<asac> and usually happens without MIR
<micahg> asac: so, should I file bugs with debdiffs for the porting work?
<asac> micahg: if they are ready in ppa i can just sponsor stuff from there
<asac> maybe removing the ~...
<asac> no need to file bug
<asac> s
<asac> micahg: however, bugs might help you to track work etc.
<chrisccoulson> i can help out with sponsoring too
<asac> and regressions
<asac> so lets file bugs for each upload
<chrisccoulson> i'll sponsor anything in universe and ubuntu-desktop package sets
<micahg> asac: k, I'll ping chrisccoulson for uploads?
<asac> chrisccoulson: yep. thats the idea ;) ... just keep micah the changelog owner to give him credits ;)
<chrisccoulson> yeah, no problem :)
<asac> micahg: just ping us both and whoever is there can review and sponsor
<asac> micahg: please test the apps before requesting
<asac> e.g. not just building
<micahg> asac: some of the apps I have no idea how they work, but I'll test the ones I know
<asac> also run an strace -eopen -f APP ... so you can see that it really loads the bits from xulrunner 1.9.2
<asac> (if you are unsure)
<asac> micahg: well. often its just starting
<asac> for plugins its good to check if they show up in firefox browser
<micahg> asac: some of the stuff is libraries
<asac> and dont kill it when loading ;)
<micahg> asac: I'll create a Lucid VM for this
<asac> micahg: for libraries test the apps that use those libs
<asac> VM works, or upgrade completely
<asac> we are close to beta ;)
<micahg> asac: I'm assuming as soon as an app is ready to file the bug and get it in
<asac> micahg: you can also ask chrisccoulson to help verifying apps/libs or me
<asac> if you are unsure
<asac> micahg: yes, do that
<micahg> asac: k, great
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I should have ubuntu2 for xulrunner ready as soon as I get to $WORK, so in a couple of hours
<micahg> asac: 3 insecure apps for Lucid left (gears, gluezilla, and google-gadgets)...should I prepare debdiffs for all the regular apps first or finish porting these after I have debdiffs for the other insecure apps?
<micahg> asac: also TB3 is ready for upload :)
 * micahg will bbi 10 min
<chrisccoulson> micahg - thanks. i probably won't be able to upload xulrunner once it is in main though
<chrisccoulson> which is a bit of a pain ;)
<chrisccoulson> asac / micahg - i will upload yelp shortly (once 192 is built)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I thought yelp was ported to webkit
<chrisccoulson> micahg - the webkit port was never really official, and isn't well maintained
<chrisccoulson> so we dropped it this cycle
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k
<chrisccoulson> it will most likely be ported to webkit eventually, but not this cycle
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k, I'll be back in a little over an hour hopefully with ubuntu2 of xul192 ready :)
<chrisccoulson> cool, thanks
<asac> chrisccoulson: i think it needs some bin NEW too ;)
<asac> chrisccoulson: we dropped yelp?
<asac> webkit?
<asac> no
<asac> thats bad
<asac> is there really a bad blocker on that?
<asac> me feels like going to desktop channel and kicking around ;)
<asac> we talke about getting rid of that for ages
<asac> well. if it was straight forward to port its fine ;)
<asac> just ranting
<chrisccoulson> asac - yelp is straightforward
<chrisccoulson> i built it here already a few days ago
<chrisccoulson> the webkit branch is quite outdated upstream, and i think there was another issue which required updating yelp to 2.29.x a couple of weeks back
<asac> still gnome is inconsistent
<asac> they want to get away from gecko -> do it ;)
<asac> or dont do it
<asac> i maen ... because they said they dont want it all efforts to improve the gecko embedding situation basically were dropped
<asac> anyway ;)
<asac> if its fine its fine
<asac> we wont be able to get rid of it it seems :)
<chrisccoulson> asac - yeah, i'm not sure who drove the efforts for porting yelp
<chrisccoulson> but it seems like they're not active on that anymore
<asac> so gecko is still an official dependency of gnome as of 10.04?
<chrisccoulson> and upstream don't officially support the webkit port either
<chrisccoulson> which makes it difficult for forwarding bugs
<chrisccoulson> asac - yeah, i assume it must be still
<asac> maybe they dont even know ... wouldnt be that shocked ;)
<chrisccoulson> heh ;)
<asac> i mean: everytime they ask they say: we are going away
<asac> ... this cycle
<asac> if they said: no, we might not be able to do it one could check out the new embedding wrapper API from mozilla
<asac> and work with them to get that going rather than having this gtkmozembed stuff for ages
<asac> but i was told: dont put effort in it. its decided that its dead ;)
<directhex>  Successfully built on thallium (virtual)
<directhex> see, i said moon 2.2-0ubuntu1~ffox36~lucid1 would build fine
<asac> ;)
<asac> well done
<asac> directhex: now with the time you have left you can fix the Long.MAX_VALUE++ not throwing and overflow exception on arm ;)
<asac> s/and/an/
<directhex> yes, i can fiLOOK BEHIND YOU A THREE HEADED MONKEY
<asac> exception6.js
<asac> hehe
<asac> or at least that we can build it with --enable-interpreter --diable-jit ;)
<asac> that doesnt even build atm
<micahg> chrisccoulson: should I tag 1.9.2 ubuntu2 for release?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: nm, it seems it was promoted to main already :)
<micahg> asac: if I tag ubuntu2 to xulrunner192, can you push another release?
<micahg> bdrung: are you up for spinning a mozilla-devscripts release to debian
<samed87> Buonasera
<micahg> asac: is there any way to virtualize IA-64 for testing FTBFS fixes?
<fta> http://arstechnica.com/open-source/news/2010/03/mozilla-borrows-from-webkit-to-build-fast-new-js-engine.ars
<micahg> fta: hopefully they'll dump the part of nanojit that doesn't build on all arches :)
<bdrung> micahg: i am back
<micahg> bdrung: can you spin a release of mozilla-devscripts with the change to debian
<micahg> bdrung: I commited it to the bzr branch
<bdrung> micahg: i want to add a xpi-repack script. i only have to write the manpage for it. give me some time. then i can release it
<micahg> bdrung: k. great, thanks
<micahg> bdrung: I hope my changelog entry was in the proper style
<bdrung> micahg: ask asac - the style was not my idea and i don't love it
<micahg> bdrung: weird...becuase it's not our normal convention
<micahg> asac: what's the deal with the changelog style in m-devscripts?
<bdrung> micahg: what's your normal style?
<micahg> bdrung: the way we do for firefox/tb
<micahg> asac: can you spin tb3.0.3 to Lucid?
<chrisccoulson> right, xulrunner 1.9.2 has been processed through binary NEW as well now
<chrisccoulson> so, we can begin transitioning tomorrow :)
<asac> good
<asac> micahg: all done for 3.0.3? we can upload tomorrow mornig this time then
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-03-10
<micahg> chrisccoulson: it's already been promoted to main as well
<micahg> asac: yes, tagged also
<skipper> asac: using your proposed patch let firefox start
<asac> skipper: you mean for the extension stuff?
<skipper> asac: yes
<asac> very good
<asac> ;)
<asac> skipper: can you post xpti.dat again ;)
<bdrung> asac: http://pastebin.com/kinEcEqP
<asac> yeah that looks better
<asac> will put that in tomorrow ;)
<asac> thanks!
<asac> might be upstream wants it upside down (e.g. all normalized) ... but we will see
<micahg> asac: can we throw 3.6.2 build 1 in as soon as it's spun or do we have to wait for release (lucid only)
<asac> micahg: we need to explicitly label it as "build1" for lucid
<micahg> asac: of course :)
<micahg> but that means no backbranching :)
<asac> thats ok then ... though if we roll it as a security update we usually should stage everything and wait till final
<bdrung> asac: you're welcome
<asac> micahg: problem is that SPUN isnt the same time a tag show sup
<micahg> asac: well, the only "release" it's in is lucid
<asac> we have to wait till they officially go into beta
<asac> have you heard when that will be?
<micahg> asac: well, QA starts tomorrow
<asac> right. so in a few days or so
<micahg> I haven't seen a plan for beta yet
<asac> they usually do pre-QA before naming something build1 ;)
<micahg> k
<micahg> so, I'll commit changes to the branch assuming we'll spin beta 1 (build 1) to lucid when it's ready?
<asac> you can commit on .head
<asac> but dont move it to build1 in changelog until there is a build1 ;)
<micahg> asac: k
<asac> we are still riding a pre build1 in dailies ;)
<micahg> asac: do I have to worry about the PPA builds cleaning properly?
<asac> micahg: if you see a build you cant fix ask chrisccoulson to look ... so he gets started too ;)
<asac> cant fix == time constraint
<asac> at least pinging ;)
<micahg> asac: k, I asked him to fix openjdk :)
<asac> better than having it dying all the time
<asac> fta hates us for doing that ;)
<micahg> I have no idea what to do with openjdk
<micahg> asac: oh, you mean dailies?
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i need to check openjdk again against the latest version of llvm
<asac> micahg: yes. dailies failing for weeks is bad ;)
<chrisccoulson> and then open a bug report if it still fails
<asac> we had that ;)
<micahg> asac: only daily failures I know why
<micahg> 3.6.2 on hardy due to kde patch
<asac> openjdk is off the table until doko fixes it
<asac> fro mwhat i understand it doesnt build at all atm
<micahg> 193 on karmic/lucid due to gcc 4.4 issue
<asac> we need to file a bug
<micahg> asac: for openjdk?
<asac> micahg: thats something we should fix and submit upstream usually
<chrisccoulson> asac - i will try another build overnight , since doko updated llvm again
<asac> chrisccoulson: ah cool
<chrisccoulson> if it still fails, i'll open a bug report in the morning
<asac> micahg: yeah. but seems we are making progress ,)
<micahg> ah, so, chrisccoulson, you want to look at the failure for xulrunner 1.9.3 in daily PPA?  I filed a bug upstream
<asac> just saying we shouldnt invest much time on openjdk when there are still low hanging fruits ;)
<chrisccoulson> yeah, can do
<micahg> chrisccoulson: mozilla 550823
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 550823 in Build Config "cannot find -lmozalloc when building with gcc-4.4" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=550823
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<ccheney> asac: do you happen to know what i should do about getting gtk_marshal bits to work, the new code needs more than what is in the gtk/gtkmarshal.h in hardy
<chrisccoulson> asac - there's another issue blocking openjdk now anyway: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/40585661/buildlog_ubuntu-lucid-amd64.llvm_2.7~svn20100308-0ubuntu2_MANUALDEPWAIT.txt.gz
<ccheney> asac: it seems to be some sort of weird autogenerated code
<chrisccoulson> it seems oprofile needs a MIR
<asac> ccheney: yeah
<asac> chrisccoulson: there is a text file usually
<asac> oops
<asac> thats for ccheney
<chrisccoulson> heh
<asac> so idea is to make a new gtkmarshal_backports.h i guess
<asac> or something
<ccheney> asac: should i just add the items to the .list files in hardy and rebuild gtk with them?
<asac> with the lines added to that .list files in between
<asac> ccheney: i would suggest to not do that in gtk
<asac> rather in epiphany where you need them
<ccheney> asac: oh ok, wasn't sure how to regenerate it properly but i can try just copying what is in the h/c files and see if that works ok
<asac> ccheney: beter do it with .list file
<asac> ccheney: the tool used in Makefile somewhere is
<micahg> asac: chrisccoulson could also work on staging thunderbird 2.0.0.24 for security PPA (release is March 15)
<ccheney> ok
<asac> glib-genmarshal
<asac> ccheney: ^^
<asac> you should be able to spot where its used in gtk to update that .h
<ccheney> yea i found the Makefile.am snippet to do it
<asac> cool
<asac> just use some prefix for the marshals
<ccheney> ok
<asac> and replace them in the copied gtk code ;)
<asac> accordingly
<asac> that should work well
<micahg> asac: also, can we file 1 big FFe bug and then file separate bugs for each of the changes?
<asac> micahg: which changes?
<asac> which FFe?
 * ccheney bbl getting dinner
<micahg> asac: well, debdiffs, do we need an FFe for each apckage?
<asac> no
<asac> those are bugs
<asac> if we dont introduce a new upstream version
<asac> just file bug: "needs porting to xul 1.9.2"
<asac> or
<asac> just file bug: "needs porting to xul 1.9.2 or remove from archive ;)"
<micahg> asac: k, great, so I don't we need any FFes then except for maybe helix-player if I do it
<asac> right
<micahg> asac: well, fennec is currently alpha, does that need one for the release?
<asac> rule: if you need to pull new upstream -> FFe
<asac> if you dont -> just bug
<micahg> well, prism beta 3 is bugfix I think
<asac> i its bugfix only its not FFe
<asac> though moving from final versoin to beta often suggests its not bug fix only ;)
<micahg> fennec really changed so I'll file FFe for that one one mozilla-devscripts is in
<asac> so we should check what really changed
<micahg> asac: prism isn't final
<asac> micahg: file a porting bug anyway on fennec
<micahg> yes...
<asac> its easier to argue that we need it to fix the porting bug
<asac> FFe will then be granted more easily
<micahg> asac: well, yes, the alpha won't run xul 192 :)
<ejat> !ping fta
<ejat> bugs 529242
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 529242 in chromium-browser "chromium doesn't recognize icedtea6-plugin" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/529242
<ejat> anyone have the same issues?
<ccheney> asac: hmm copying the new stuff over seems to be working but the new gtkentry seems to use signal handling, etc from new gtk as well, looks like it will be copying over a lot more than i had expected
<ccheney> i guess those must be inline or something, not sure why it those didn't show up in the symbol search before :-\
 * ccheney is seeing some weird private functions with no apparent definitions or macros as well, not sure what is going on with those
<ccheney> i'll just copy the declaration and see if it magically works, heh
<ccheney> ah i found the definition for that one actually, just weird declaration in a different place
<ccheney> asac: i'm getting weird errors about ephy_gtk_entry_parent_class being undeclared, did gtk change how they do parent classes between hardy and lucid?
 * ccheney heads off to bed
<ccheney> asac: looks like i will have to do something similiar got GtkEntryCompletion as well, they didn't privatize it within Gtk from GtkEntry and it uses its private members
<ccheney> s/got/to/
<BUGabundo_remote> morning
<asac> ccheney: ephy_gtk_entry_parent_class
<asac> you usually have to "peek" for the parent_class
<asac> maybe you missed a declaration line a bit above or something
<maxb> Hi. spidermonkey-bin was removed from lucid yesterday because it was built from xulrunner (1.8). Would it make sense to file a bug asking it to be built by xulrunner-1.9.x, like it is in Debian?
<directhex> maxb, if it can be built by 1.9.2..... is there any reason for it to differ in ubuntu compared to debian?
<maxb> As far as I can conjecture, it just got forgotten, as part of the delta of using versioned xulrunner source packages in ubuntu
<asac> spidermonkey-bin
<asac> thats not produced from xulrunner sources
<chrisccoulson> heh, python-gtkmozembed nearly caught me out there
<bdrung> asac: can you have a look at bug #535544?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 535544 in mozilla-devscripts "mozilla-devscripts should place extension configuration files in /etc automatically" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/535544
<asac> we dont want all .js files to go there
<asac> what we should do is to guess a name that is alphabetically lower than all other preferences fils
<asac> create that and link it to an empty file in /etc/
<asac> in that way admins can change the defaults
<asac> without loosing ability to reset to package defaults
<asac> like the file we have for ubufox
<asac> bdrung: we have 000system.js there
<asac> thats a link to /etc/...
<bdrung> asac: can you write this comment to the bug, please?
<asac> feeel free to paste it there
<bdrung> asac: what's the best place to put the *.js links?
<asac> bdrung: in EXTDIR/defaults/preferences
<asac> i think 000system is a good guess
<asac> though not perfect
<bdrung> asac: what's the best place to put the *.js links in the /etc directory?
<asac> if you ask where in /etc
<asac> i dont care
<asac> its ok to use a /etc/xul-ext/PACKAGE/
<bdrung> asac: i ask for your preferences
<asac> if we want to have a hierarchy
<asac> i like /etc/xul-ext/PACKAGE/pref/
<bdrung> asac: so many subdirectories?
<asac> bdrung: what do you mean?
<asac> the pref/ ?
<asac> i dont care
<asac> i jus tthink maybe a package needs other config
<asac> hmm
<asac> but now that i think about ti
<asac> we will ship exactly one .js
<bdrung> asac: wouldn't /etc/xul-ext/adblock-plus.js -> /usr/share/xul-ext-ablock-plus/defaults/preferences/000system.js enough?
<asac> so we can say: /etc/xul-ext/PACKAGE.js
<asac> righ t;)
<asac> deal
<bdrung> great
<asac> not sure if we should use /etc/xul-ext/prefs/PACKAGE.js
<asac> your choice
<asac> i am fine with or without pref
<bdrung> asac: is there any possibility to need more in /etc/xul-ext?
<asac> i hope not ;)
<asac> but you never know up front ;)
<asac> for me it feels safer ;)
<asac> but just marginally in this case
<asac> so i am fine with /etc/xul-ext/PACKAGE.js
<asac> if we find stuff later we can create /etc/xul-ext-later/ or transition ;)
<bdrung> asac: if we find stuff later we can still create subdirectories in /etc/xul-ext
<asac> nice. like the idea to have three levels everywhere: package, system, user config
<asac> or that ... yeah ;)
<bdrung> asac: your input is needed: bug #535544
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 535544 in mozilla-devscripts "mozilla-devscripts should place extension configuration files in /etc automatically" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/535544
<asac> didnt you paste what i said ;)?
<bdrung> asac: i did, but someone forgot to start you in verbose mode ;)
<bdrung> asac: you can talk to dkg directly on #debian-mozext if you want
<bdrung> asac: what do you think about http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=573250? what's the opinion of upstream about these directories?
<ubottu> Debian bug 573250 in mozilla-devscripts "mozilla-devscripts: install-xpi unpacks to wrong location, contradicts https://wiki.debian.org/Mozilla/ExtensionsPolicy" [Normal,Open]
<asac> checking
<asac> bdrung: i think the policy is not accurate
<asac> it shouldnt talk about unpacking to common, but linking
<asac> also it should make more clear that common is for extensions that only extend xulrunner toolkit ... and that have toolkit@mozilla.org as a install target
<bdrung> asac: do we really want a link in common?
<asac> only for extensions that have toolkit@mozilla.org as targetApp
<bdrung> asac: k
<asac> which in theory makes sense.
<asac> the rest get linked to the indvidual applications
<asac> if the extension author knows about it, he doesnt need to add the individual targets
<bdrung> asac: please write this and adjust the policy draft
<asac> toolkit@mozilla.org should work on everything toolki8t
<micahg> chrisccoulson: you working on anything now?
<chrisccoulson> hi micahg - sort of, how come?
<chrisccoulson> i'm just about to look at your work for couchdb actually
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k, I saw gnome-python-extras was uploaded
<chrisccoulson> (it's the last think on the CD pulling in xulrunner-1.9.1)
<micahg> oh, I think that's done, it needed to be tested
<micahg> from the PPA
<micahg> I can file the debdiff and bug
<chrisccoulson> micahg - gnome-python-extras nearly caught me out, because it built fine, and applications using python-gtkmozembed still ran ok
<chrisccoulson> but then i straced it, and realised it was still loading the old GRE
<chrisccoulson> and when i patched it load the new one, it failed miserably ;)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I discovered that with firegpg as well, built fine locally, but code was broke
<micahg> so we definitely need to test
<directhex> now that xulrunner-dev 1.9.2 is in, should i upload my moon package to the archive, or wait for you guys to do it?
<micahg> directhex: if it's tested, you can do it
<chrisccoulson> directhex - i'm currently focused on things which are seeded right now, and will start processing other things afterwards. feel free to upload moon if you have some spare time, but if not, I will get round to it eventually :)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I'm filing bugs for the fixes for couchdb
<chrisccoulson> micahg - thanks
<directhex> chrisccoulson, i'll take care. just takes forever & a day to run "debuild -S" on this machine
<chrisccoulson> heh ;)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: bug 536737 is everything checks out
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 536737 in couchdb "Port couchdb to xulrunner-1.9.2" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/536737
<chrisccoulson> micahg - excellent, thanks
<chrisccoulson> micahg - i asked pitti to add a lucid task to it
<micahg> chrisccoulson: yep, he did :)
<chrisccoulson> so, it becomes a release blocker now ;)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I'm trying to fix firegpg right now
<micahg> chrisccoulson: do you need me to test couchdb or can you do it?
<chrisccoulson> it would probably be better if we both test it
<chrisccoulson> although, i'm not entirely sure how to test it yet
<chrisccoulson> i suppose i could just use gwibber for a bit
<micahg> k
<micahg> let me fire up lucid
<chrisccoulson> micahg - i can actually sponsor couchdb
<chrisccoulson> i didn't realise
<chrisccoulson> Archive Upload Rights for ubuntu-desktop: package set 'ubuntu-desktop' in lucid
<chrisccoulson> cool!
<micahg> cool
<micahg> let's make sure it works though :)
<chrisccoulson> but i will have to get someone else to review the change really
<chrisccoulson> micahg - couchdb seems to be working ok here
<chrisccoulson> i removed /etc/gre.d/1.9.1.8.system.conf too, and restarted
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k, they just use mozjs so I wouldn't expect too much to break
<micahg> I haven't got around to testing yeet
<chrisccoulson> cool
<chrisccoulson> well, i think i'm nearly happy enough to just upload, and i've got an ACK from someone more familiar with couchdb too
<chrisccoulson> micahg - couchjs is still loading libmozjs.so from 1.9.1.8 here
<chrisccoulson> ah
<chrisccoulson> thats because /usr/bin/xulrunner is still symlinked to the 1.9.1 version
 * chrisccoulson tries again
<chrisccoulson> brb
<micahg> chrisccoulson: can you try removing xulrunner191 or redirecting to see if it still works?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - i just "sudo update-alternatives --config xulrunner"
<chrisccoulson> and selected the right version
<micahg> yeah, k
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, it still loads 1.9.1.8
<chrisccoulson> time for the sledgehammer approach
<chrisccoulson> micahg - i removed xulrunner-1.9.1 entirely now, but now when i do "cat /proc/`pidof couchjs`/maps", i get:
<chrisccoulson> 7f29165d3000-7f29167d2000 ---p 000b7000 08:01 1840027                    /usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9.1.8/libmozjs.so (deleted)
<chrisccoulson> so, it must be hardcoded somewhere :-/
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k, I'll check
<micahg> chrisccoulson: are you using the version from the PPA?
<chrisccoulson> michag - i built it locally using the patch attached to the bug report
<micahg> chrisccoulson: yeah, so if you have xulrunner 191 installed when you build, it'll use that for part of it
<micahg> I can patch rules to fix that
<micahg> chrisccoulson: should I add a new debdiff with that fixed?
<chrisccoulson> one second, i'll check the build log
<chrisccoulson> micahg - it build with only 1.9.1 installed
<micahg> hmm, control says it requires 1.9.2
<chrisccoulson> sorry, i meant it built with 1.9.2
<chrisccoulson> oops;)
<chrisccoulson> brb, i will try a full restart and see what happens
<chrisccoulson> michag - it works fine after a restart
<micahg> chrisccoulson: yeah, the program probably cached soemthing
<chrisccoulson> so, i'm happy with that now
<chrisccoulson> i'm ready to upload unless you want to do anything else with it
<micahg> well, if you tested an intereface with JS in it, then, ok
<micahg> I haven't gotten an app loaded yet, so I haven't tested
<micahg> chrisccoulson: lernid seems to be fine, so go for it
<chrisccoulson> michag - uploaded
<chrisccoulson> i don't have a rejection e-mail yet, so i hope it worked
<micahg> chrisccoulson: thanks, k, no next, can you work on gluezilla?
<micahg> s/no/so/
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i can look at that too
<micahg> I'm having trouble with the config system, it seems to run configure during patching which means I can't patch it
<chrisccoulson> yeah, sometimes we get weird issues like that if we have patches which touch the build system
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I've never seen this before
<micahg> chrisccoulson: here's the patch for configure: http://pastebin.com/uKq4rvJk
<chrisccoulson> micahg, patching configure.ac might avoid issues
<micahg> ah
<chrisccoulson> (we just need to make sure that configure is regenerated at build time, or in the source package we upload)
<chrisccoulson> i tend to avoid directly patching parts of the build system which should be generated automatically
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I guess I missed that before
<micahg> I usually patch the .in file, I guess .ac is also one that generates
<chrisccoulson> yeah, the ".in" and ".ac" extensions are interchangeable i think
<chrisccoulson> i'm sure one of them is meant to be deprecated
<chrisccoulson> i'm not sure though
<micahg> I should probably start with a clean dir again on that one
<chrisccoulson> yeah, might be a good idea
<micahg> chrisccoulson: you know about java libs?
<chrisccoulson> i don't know much about java libs
<micahg> k, I can work on that
<micahg> chrisccoulson: do you want to test tuxguitar?
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i can look at that
<micahg> I'll file the bug
<chrisccoulson> heh, that should be interesting to test
<micahg> chrisccoulson: bug 536796
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 536796 in tuxguitar "Port tuxguitar to xulrunner-1.9.2" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/536796
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<bdrung> micahg: how urgend is the release of m-d 0.21?
<micahg> well, I need it so that prism and fennec clean the build area when done
<bdrung> micahg: should i release it today or can you wait some days?
<micahg> bdrung: asac said we can do an upload to ubuntu if you can't push it through debian right now
<bdrung> micahg: then do a hotfix to ubuntu and we will sync once we got the other things in
<micahg> bdrung: k, do we have a branch for that?
<micahg> or do I just do a debdiff?
<asac> i think we should do one more sync for md this cycle
<asac> you decide when ;)
<asac> not after beta2 if possible ;)
<micahg> asac: can I push prism/fennec without the clean fix?
<asac> sure
<asac> if it doenst ftbfs
<asac> you can also clean in rules for now
<micahg> asac: it won't, it just leaves a messy buld area
<micahg> asac: k, then I'll file a bug for all three packages so we fix before release
<asac> yes
<micahg> asac: if I add a clean target in rules will it still call clean in xulapp.mk?
<asac> yes
<micahg> k
<ccheney> asac: i don't see any reference to peek in the source not sure if the gtk macros themselves changed between versions or what is going on, an example of the code is:   GTK_OBJECT_CLASS (ephy_gtk_entry_parent_class)->destroy (object);
<ccheney> with no reference that i can find to ephy_gtk_entry_parent_class
<ccheney> so something macro wise must be generating it in the new gtk but doesn't in the old one i guess
<micahg> thanks chrisccoulson for tuxguitar
<chrisccoulson> michag - no worries
<chrisccoulson> oops
<ccheney> i'm not sure how to fix it :-\
<chrisccoulson> s/michag/micahg
<ccheney> i don't think modifying gtk's macros would be a good idea obviously
<asac> ccheney: in what function are you calling this?
<asac> isnt that a fun with either self or klazz as parameter?
<asac> func
<ccheney> it looks like peek was required in hardy version maybe
<asac> thats what i mean
<asac> us peek on the current class
<asac> if you have self you can get it by EPHY_GTK_ENTRY_CLASS(self)
<asac> or something
<ccheney> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/392682
<asac> i need to see the code ;)
<ccheney> so i add that above the line referencing the parent_class for each call?
<ccheney> ok will copy an example function in
<asac> you just need it in .c
<asac> ?
<asac> you can create a static field then
<asac> and set it in class_init
<asac> i guess
<asac> unset it in dispose
<ccheney> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/392686
<ccheney> yea just in the c file as far as i can tell
<asac> yeah you could do it there
<asac> or in class_init
<asac> please post the full file so i can do a quick check
<ccheney> ok will do
<ccheney> http://people.canonical.com/~ccheney/gtk-gtkentry.c
<ccheney> should i add to the init something like http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/392688
<ccheney> that was copied from hardy gtk
<asac> ccheney: G_DEFINE_TYPE_WITH_CODE (EphyGtkEntry, gtk_entry, GTK_TYPE_WIDGET,
<asac> thats G_DEFINE_TYPE_WITH_CODE (EphyGtkEntry, ephy_gtk_entry, GTK_TYPE_WIDGET,
<asac> that shoujld help
<ccheney> oh crap i don't know how i managed to do that, thanks :)
<asac> hehe
<asac> good that you catched it
<asac> otherwise the _init wouldnt have been called etc.
<asac> ccheney: check fi you failed to replace other lower case gtk_entry stuff
<ccheney> ok will do
<asac> not sure how you forgot it either
<ccheney> i think i did a replace on gtk_entry_ to ephy_gtk_entry_
<asac> unless you changed all gtk_entry manually ;)
<asac> ah
<asac> yeah that would explain it
<asac> now you have to find all gtk_entry[^_] ;)
<ccheney> yea that fixed it, thank you very much! :)
<asac> np
<ccheney> looks like that was the only non _ name
<ccheney> that reduced my error list a bunch :)
<asac> hehe
<fta> !info openshot
<fta> zzZZzz
<ubottu> Package openshot does not exist in karmic
<fta> i wonder why we have pitivi but not openshot, it seems far more advanced
<micahg> !info openshot lucid | fta
 * micahg kicks ubuntulo1
<micahg> oops
<micahg> sorry ubuntulo1
<fta> ok, nm
<ubottu> fta: openshot (source: openshot): Create and edit videos and movies. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.0~alpha2-0ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 12541 kB, installed size 26124 kB
<mahfouz> we need a video editor choice upon install
<mahfouz> EU will step in soon
<micahg> mahfouz: no EU can't do a thing it's Free :)
<mahfouz> you don't know the EU :)
<micahg> mahfouz: can't have both on the CD
 * ccheney grabbing lunch, bbl
<micahg> chrisccoulson: bug 536877
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 536877 in xiphos "Rebuild xiphos against xulrunner-1.9.2" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/536877
<chrisccoulson> micahg - thanks, will look at that after dinner
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k
<micahg> asac: do you want the porting bugs tagged?
<micahg> asac: also, can you spin TB3?
<ccheney> down to the last failure in gtkentry.c now then on to see what all those added headers managed to need pulled in
<ccheney> the last bit needs special mkenums code so need to make sure i do it right
<ccheney> asac: after adding the code to generate the enums it seems to be switching the names around
<ccheney> asac: pastebin.ubuntu.com/392794
<ccheney> asac: but the build is looking for EPHY_GTK_TYPE_ENTRY_ICON_POSITION
<ccheney> should i just redo the c file to point to the generated name?
 * ccheney isn't sure why it generated differently
<ccheney> i'm trying it that to way to see if it somehow works
 * ccheney thinks he found the issue, forgot to strip some code out of the template file
<ccheney> yea that was it :)
<ccheney> it seems to work with reordering the name
<ccheney> its compiling longer, thats a good sign :)
<ccheney> cool it didn't fail until the linkage stage this time
<ccheney> so now i just need to copy the additional code it needed in and see if it builds :)
<BUGabundo> evening
<micahg> maxb: I would guess that spidermonkey-bin has the same fate as mozjs in Ubuntu
<maxb> IIUC the fate of mozjs is because of upstream's unwillingness to present a stable API?
<maxb> That would not apply to a command-line program
<micahg> asac: what's your take on this ^^^ also reference bug 536950
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 536950 in xulrunner-1.9.2 "Please bring back spidermonkey-bin package again" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/536950
<micahg> maxb: basically whatever asac says on this...
<maxb> ok. ftr it came up because lazr-js / launchpad use smjs to lint javascript
 * micahg is looking how it's made
<micahg> hi asac
<micahg> chrisccoulson: we don't need to worry about openjdk unless there are bugs with the firefox plugin now as doko just did another upload
<chrisccoulson> cool, i'll not worry about that for now then :)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: if I finish my $WORK, I'll try to have a few more debdiffs for you in teh morning :)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: how much longer will you be on?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - thanks. don't work for too long though, we've got all the really important bits done now
<chrisccoulson> i'll be around for a bit longer, but probably not doing much work now
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k, I want to chat, but I have to run out for a bit
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-03-11
 * ccheney takes a break, currently down to only 11 symbols to copy over, and whatever huge mess they drag with them
<ccheney> this patch is going to end up huge :-\
<Drakeson> with lucid on amd64, xul-ext-greasemonkey and many other addons break firefox.
<Drakeson>  (it starts the first time after installation, copies the new addon in ~/.mozilla/firefox/blah/extension, runs with the new addon in a usable state, and then when I restart firefox, firefox does not even launch).
<Drakeson> is there anyone who experiences otherwise on lucid + amd64?
<micahg> Drakeson: this is known
<micahg> Drakeson: the workaround is  to delete the compatability.ini file in the profile dir
<Drakeson> thanks
<micahg> Drakeson: there are 2 bugs if you'd like to subscribe
<Drakeson> one is mine :p
<micahg> k
<Drakeson> I apport-collected, and you didn't respond or merge it with the other one :p
<micahg> after beta 1 I'll try to get it sorted out if 3.6.2 didn't fix it
<micahg> s/didn't/doesn't
<Drakeson> thanks, I was just desparate to get a fix
<micahg> Drakeson: which bug is yours?
<Drakeson> 528498
<micahg> bug 528498
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 528498 in firefox "Several addons prevent firefox 3.6 from starting on amd64" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/528498
<Drakeson> so, what should I do to the compatibility file?
<Drakeson> delete it everytime? ln -s it to /dev/null ? just delete some of the fields in there?
<micahg> Drakeson: rm seems to work
<Drakeson> every time I install a new plugin or just once?
<micahg> Drakeson: just before you start firefox
<Drakeson> aaah, I see
<Drakeson> thanks
<micahg> asac: still up?
<micahg> [reed]: should configure fail with the wrong nss version?
<[reed]> micahg: it should ...
<micahg> [reed]: k, I'll file a bug against the landing bug for NSS in the morning
<fta2> jdstrand, any idea if debian will have the recent apache2 security fixes?
<BUGabundo_remote> buns di@s
<asac> chrisccoulson: xulrunner is not fully promoted to main
<asac>  Filename: pool/universe/x/xulrunner-1.9.2/xulrunner-1.9.2-dev_1.9.2+nobinonly-0ubuntu1_armel.deb
<asac> maybe check with pitti ;)
<chrisccoulson> asac - is that why stuff keeps failing on armel?
<asac> openjdk fails to ubuild etc.
<asac> yes
<chrisccoulson> ah
<asac> at leaste http://launchpadlibrarian.net/40773332/buildlog_ubuntu-lucid-armel.openjdk-6_6b18~pre2-1ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<asac> fails because of that
<chrisccoulson> i have to confess, i haven't checked all the armel build failures yet
<asac> yeah. lets get it promoted and retry
<asac> asap
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, xiphos behaves really weird with the new xulrunner
<chrisccoulson> it does nothing except for spawn lots of nautilus windows :-/
<asac> attached a patch for bug 518422
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 518422 in firefox "Firefox does not start with certain addons installed" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/518422
<asac> bdrung confirmed it ... maybe add it to our packages
<asac> so we can get verification on dailies
<asac> chrisccoulson: what is xiphos doing?
<chrisccoulson> asac - the main window opens, and then it floods my desktop with new nautilus windows
<chrisccoulson> and it doesn't do anything else
<chrisccoulson> it doesn't show any of the content that it is meant to show
<asac> chrisccoulson: right what i wondered is what is xiphos about at all ;)
 * asac checks apt
<chrisccoulson> oh, its meant to show religious texts i think
<asac> bible studying tool ;)
<asac> chrisccoulson: is it in the archive already?
<chrisccoulson> asac - no, i've not uploaded it yet
<asac> ok
<chrisccoulson> asac - xulrunner-1.9.1 is off the CD now
<asac> yay!!
<asac> though 1.9.2 is sitll on it
<asac> but well it wasnt fixable anyway with couchdb
<chrisccoulson> asac - yeah, and yelp too
<chrisccoulson> i think those are the only 2 things pulling it on to the CD
<asac> yelp was considered dead
<asac> but we already discussed that ;)
<fta2> kenvandine, yt?
<fta2> kenvandine, any chance you can add my patch for gnome 585577 in evolution? each time someone touches the package, i have to re-add that patch in a ppa to be able to use evo at work
<ubottu> Gnome bug 585577 in Mailer "wrong FROM in the envelope during SMTP negociation when using multiple accounts" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=585577
<asac> asked seb to poke upstream
<micahg> asac: ping
<micahg> jcastro: PM?
<jcastro> micahg: of course! for you, anything!
<chrisccoulson> hey micahg, how are you today?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k
<chrisccoulson> michag - i'm having issues with xiphos at the moment
<chrisccoulson> it spawns lots of nautilus windows when it opens
<micahg> chrisccoulson: let's push that on xnox as he said it would work :)
<chrisccoulson> michag - it looks like a xulrunner bug
<micahg> chrisccoulson: oh, then we should fix it :)
<chrisccoulson> the GtkMozEmbed instance is creating a lot of open_uri events with file:/// as the URI
<chrisccoulson> and it didn't do that before
<chrisccoulson> and xiphos provides a signal handler for those, to handle the URI's (presumably for when someone clicks a link in the displayed content)
<asac> jdstrand: we need USN for tbird 2.0.0.24
<jdstrand> asac: 910-1
<jdstrand> asac: when is it supposed to release?
<chrisccoulson> asac - did you mean to assign bug 534760 back to yourself again, or was that an accident?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 534760 in light-themes "firefox tooltips are inconsistant" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/534760
<asac> chrisccoulson: no ;) ... wanted to assign it to you
<chrisccoulson> ah, ok. i assigned it back now ;)
<chrisccoulson> (to me)
<asac> jdstrand: monday ... we want to stage tomorrow
<jdstrand> asac: ok, I'll be on vacation, but mdeslaur or kees can handle it
<micahg> chrisccoulson: jcastro: I need to chat with both of you in about 2.5 hours :)
<micahg> have to run now :)
<chrisccoulson> no worries ;)
<m0ar> I've got trouble installing filezilla
<m0ar> Trying to install in lucid gives this error: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/188426/
<m0ar> My original FZ-install mystically dissapeared, and now it isn't installable from the repos
<BUGabundo_remote> scratch that
<BUGabundo_remote> I asked m0ar to come here
<BUGabundo_remote> cause I miss read "firefox" not filezilla :(
<m0ar> Ah
<asac> jdstrand: thanks. we have the USN; will find a peer to roll this. thanks! (maybe double check if the pocket copy is properly documented on wiki for mozilla ppa)
<asac> enjoy your vacation
<jdstrand> asac: it is documented, I already went over it with the security team
<jdstrand> s/, I/and I/
<jdstrand> asac: thanks!
<fta> <fta2> jdstrand, any idea if debian will have the recent apache2 security fixes?
<jdstrand> fta: I'm told that debian unstable is already fixed
<jdstrand> fta: 12:27 < mdeslaur> sid already has 2.2.15 which fixes the issues
<asac> guess he caresa about stabel ;)
<fta> yep, debian stable
<fta> (at work)
<fta> found nothing on the d security page this morning
<asac> they usually send an email to securit-announce or something too
<asac> webpage might be out of sync
<asac> that ml should not lie
<jdstrand> fta: I don't know the status of the apache update for debian stable. you could ask in #debian-security on oftc
<micahg> chrisccoulson: can you work on the thunderbrid 2.0.0.24 release?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - yeah, i can do. perhaps later though (i'm going to go for dinner shortly)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: sure tomorrow is fine :)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: just ping me later if you want to discuss details
<chrisccoulson> cool, thanks!
<chrisccoulson> micahg - i found the issue with xiphos btw, but i'm not sure if the new xulrunner behaviour is correct or not
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k, you want to talk about it now or later?
<chrisccoulson> later is fine
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k, I should be here for at least 2.5 hours
<fta> asac, what kind of bug should i file for the chromium codecs?
<fta> http://blog.chromium.org/2010/03/does-your-browser-behave.html
<asac> fta: a [FFe] chromium-browser needs codecs packages to have oob video support
<fta> asac, as title? do i need to add a tag?
<asac> subscribe ubuntu-motu-release
<asac> keep it in state New
<asac> give some more verbose info in summary ... point them to packages, explain why we need a new copy etc.
<micahg> asac: xul192 is tagged for ubuntu2 release
<micahg> asac: I'm spiining TB303 now
<fta> asac, there's already bug 513776, can i reuse it?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 513776 in chromium-browser "Unavailable dependency: chromium-browser recommends chromium-codecs-ffmpeg which is unavailable" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/513776
<asac> fta: often having an individual bug as FFe helps. but in the end it doesnt matter ... just prepend [FFe] chromium-codecs-ffmpeg for lucid - Was:...."
<micahg> bdrung: xul-ext-notify doesn't work in firefox 3.6 for me, does it work for you?
<bdrung> micahg: it works for me (up-to-date lucid)
<micahg> bdrung: hmm, it doesn't work on karmic
<micahg> I guess that's not a real problem as it's not packaged for karmic, but just wondering
<bdrung> micahg: karmic's xul-ext-notify + FF 3.6?
<micahg> bdrung: karmic doesn't have xul-ext-notify
<bdrung> micahg: it's called firefox-notify in karmic
<micahg> bdrung: it's says only for 3.5
<bdrung> micahg: just edit the install.rdf file
 * micahg has to rebuild...
<fta> asac, bug 537617
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 537617 in chromium-browser "[FFe] chromium-codecs-ffmpeg for lucid" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/537617
<fta> please read before i subscribe motu
<micahg> fta: you'd actually subscribe ubuntu-release I think for the FFe
<fta>  ubuntu-motu-release
<micahg> fta: no, the release team merged I thought
<sebner> fta: micahg : Yep, the merges, ubuntu-release is the way to go
<sebner> *they merges
<fta> ok
<sebner> *merged
<fta> i'm really diverging from all this :P
<sebner> ;)
<fta> drifting awat
<fta> y
<micahg> bdrung: no go, maybe I'll check when I upgrade to lucid next week, if it's good, maybe we can add a Suggests
<fta> if you read the bug, is it clear enough?
<micahg> asac: when you're done with fta's bug, TB3 is staged in my ppa: https://edge.launchpad.net/~micahg/+archive/mozilla-test/+packages
<rickspencer3> chrisccoulson, still around?
<chrisccoulson> hey rickspencer3, i am
<rickspencer3> chrisccoulson, have you seen this one:
<rickspencer3> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/537298
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 537298 in firefox "Lucid firefox renders Launchpad very slowly" [Undecided,New]
<chrisccoulson> didrocks mentioned that to me yesterday
<rickspencer3> ok
<rickspencer3> chrisccoulson, I am no expert here, but I am thinking this might be good to get into the mozilla bug tracker in case it is a true regressions n mozilla
<rickspencer3> (and not a problem with the css or js in lp (which I suspect))
<chrisccoulson> yeah, possibly. i wish i could recreate it here
<rickspencer3> ^based on no good data btw, just a gut
<micahg> chrisccoulson: rickspencer3: the user should try to reproduce in a clean profile first
<micahg> nm
<micahg> I see the user already did
<rickspencer3> chrisccoulson, I leave it in your capable hands
<chrisccoulson> rickspencer3, thanks :)
<rickspencer3> don't worry, the only thing that can happen is you can piss off our most important upstream, and the launchpad team at the same time
<rickspencer3> :)
<rickspencer3> hi flacoste
<rickspencer3> all, flacoste basically runs LP right now
<rickspencer3> chrisccoulson, flacoste I need to run for some errands, I'll check back in an hour or so
<flacoste> hi folks
<flacoste> i'm trying this on windows right now
<chrisccoulson> rickspencer3, no worries
<chrisccoulson> hi flacoste
<micahg> flacoste: can you verify with upstream firefox build in a clean profile as well?
<flacoste> micahg: i'm not really set-up for that kind of tests
<flacoste> on Ubuntu you mean?
<flacoste> i'm still on Karmic
<rickspencer3> flacoste, this might be a good time to get someone on our team set up with that capability
<rickspencer3> it will be hard for you to drive this to completion if the devs can't good debugging info
<micahg> flacoste: sorry, I thoguht it was your bug :)
<flacoste> micahg: didier roche reported it, i just want to make sure that Launchpad doesn't become slow for all Lucid/firefox users :-)
 * micahg goes to find didrocks
 * sebner is of the opinion that LP was never that fast from the beginning :P
 * sebner hides
<chrisccoulson> micahg - didrocks has finished for the evening now
<micahg> oh, just pinged him in devel
<chrisccoulson> heh
 * micahg can comment on teh bug
<chrisccoulson> he left about 10 minutes ago i think
<flacoste> fwiw, it's switches tab very fast on Windows in 3.6
<micahg> wfm in ff36 on karmic
<chrisccoulson> and it wfm in lucid ;)
 * micahg saw jcastro's post on testdrive...seems interesting
<flacoste> ok, it's probably something related to didrocks system environment (2d, 32 bits)
<mars> flacoste, ok
<flacoste> micahg, chrisccoulson: any of you have 3d enabled? or running on 32bits?
<mars> flacoste, he said seb128 had the same issue
<chrisccoulson> flacoste, 64bit here, with 3D
<flacoste> same here
<flacoste> although i'm not sure how that affects windows in virtualbox
<mars> ah, someone tried 32bit without acceleration?
<flacoste> i don't think so
<micahg> flacoste: is this in virtualbox
<flacoste> micahg: no, i tested FF36 on windows/virtualbox and didn't experience the issue
<micahg> flacoste: w/or without guest additions?
<flacoste> with
<chrisccoulson> brb
<micahg> mars: there are 144 CSS errors
<mars> micahg, in which page version?  The /1/ page has almost every image path wrong :)
<micahg> mars: http://jigsaw.w3.org/css-validator/validator?profile=css21&warning=0&uri=https%3A%2F%2Fbugs.edge.launchpad.net%2Fubuntu%2F%2Bbug%2F113669  <-- the page didrocks was looking at
<mars> micahg, which URL?
<mars> looking
<flacoste> seb128 reports that he doesn't experience the problem everytime
<flacoste> he wonders if it's related to the number of tabs open
<flacoste> seb128 has 32bit hw but 3d enabled
<mars> micahg, it looks like a lot of the errors are browser-specific rules and hacks
<micahg> mars: k, anyways, since not everyone is experiencing it, my guess is a graphics driver issue
<mars> flacoste, is seb128 willing to shut off 3d to try a test? :)
<mars> micahg, I guess that greatly lowers the possible exposure of this issue
<mars> that, and the testing everyone has done just now
<chrisccoulson> well, vesa doesn't work on my laptop
 * micahg wonders if testdrive will work for older ISOs as well
<micahg> mars: could also be a GTK bug...
<mars> micahg, yeah, I was wondering about that.
<micahg> bbiab
<mars> I was wondering if someone had a massive Mozilla profiler superweapon they could point at the program to quickly narrow down the source of the CPU spike :)
<mars> But we would have to reproduce it first :/
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i would like to know what people use for profiling
<chrisccoulson> i'm still on a big learning curve here
<chrisccoulson> did didrocks say he was using the nv driver?
<chrisccoulson> firefox has to do much more work when dragging a window over it if there is no compositing manager
<chrisccoulson> because it will get floods of expose events
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-03-12
<Milos_SD> Hi
<Milos_SD> Why is there no Firefox 3.7 updates for 64bit for a few days? :) There is a little bug rendering one web site that I visit a lot...
<micahg> chrisccoulson: still around?
<ccheney> asac: getting close to done (i think) i found more classes i had to override due to struct changes though :-\
<ccheney> asac: if i add items to a struct at the end is it safe to put that into the regular glib? or should i override the class?
<ccheney> _GIconIface has two new functions in its struct but are at the end of it
 * ccheney adds it temporarily to work around and fix the other items
<BUGabundo_remote> morning
<fta2> asac, bug 537617
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 537617 in chromium-browser "[FFe] chromium-codecs-ffmpeg for lucid" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/537617
<chrisccoulson> bdrung - did you test xiphos before uploading?
<chrisccoulson> it doesn't work with xulrunner 1.9.2 ;)
<asac> chrisccoulson: so :)
<asac> did micah talk to you about tbird 2.0.0.24 security update?
<bdrung> chrisccoulson: i did only a compile test
<chrisccoulson> asac - he mentioned it briefly, but i'm not sure of the exact specifics
<asac> chrisccoulson: if not ... that needs to be done today
<asac> ;)
<asac> staged in the security ppa
<asac> so on monday/tuesday we can release
<asac> one second
<chrisccoulson> bdrung - there's a change in behaviour in xulrunner 1.9.2 which breaks xiphos and causes it to spawn lots of nautilus windows
<asac> lp:~mozillateam/thunderbird/thunderbird.karmic
<asac> lp:~mozillateam/thunderbird/thunderbird.jaunty
<chrisccoulson> i'm just about to upload a temporary change to make sure it doesnt load the 1.9.2 GRE if it's installed, as the current version stops working even if 1.9.2 is on the system
<asac> lp:~mozillateam/thunderbird/thunderbird.intrepid
<asac> lp:~mozillateam/thunderbird/thunderbird.hardy
<asac> checkout the previous changelogs and how that was committed
<chrisccoulson> asac - ok, i'll grab those branches
<asac> right. lets go through one branch together when done. have to do some pre-lunch stuff (bb in 15)
<bdrung> chrisccoulson: spawn nautilus windows? what does xiphos has to do with nautilus?
<asac> heh
<asac> ;)
<chrisccoulson> bdrung - give me one second and i will explain what is happening
<chrisccoulson> i just need to open up all the source files again
<chrisccoulson> bdrung -  xiphos has a handler for open_uri events from the GtkMozEmbed instance. when it calls gtk_moz_embed_open_stream in order to load the HTML content, this triggers a open_uri signal with the URI set to the base_uri passed to gtk_moz_embed_open_stream (which happens to be set to file:///). The handler in xiphos handles this in the expected way, and ends up opening the file browser
<chrisccoulson> this behaviour is different in xulrunner 1.9.2. in the previous version, calling gtk_moz_embed_open_stream did not trigger the open_uri signal
<chrisccoulson> i'm not sure if the new behaviour is intended or not, but it completely breaks xiphos
<bdrung> chrisccoulson: can you open a bug report for that?
<chrisccoulson> yes, i will do
<chrisccoulson> in the meantime, i'm going to upload a xiphos change to make sure it uses the 1.9.1 GRE if 1.9.2 is on the system
<chrisccoulson> as a temporary fix to make it usable again
<asac> chrisccoulson: so tbird 2 is kinda old ... its basically the only branch where we start with upstream tarballs (or ... can start with upstream tarballs)
<asac> the current candidate build is: ftp://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/thunderbird/nightly/2.0.0.24-candidates/build1/
<asac> so thats 2.0.0.24+build1+nobinonly
<asac> version wise
<asac> checkout the branches ... e.g. what they committed/documented
<asac> 16:08 < jdstrand> asac: 910-1
<asac> thats the USN we use for this release
<asac> there is a rule to make a nobinonly proper tarball out of upstream tarballs in debian/rules
<chrisccoulson> cool, that's ok then :)
<asac> in case  you dont see the upstream source, its: ftp://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/thunderbird/nightly/2.0.0.24-candidates/build1/thunderbird-2.0.0.24-source.tar.bz2
<chrisccoulson> i'm just downloading that
<chrisccoulson> right, so i've got the tarball now
<fta> debian 439843
<ubottu> Debian bug 439843 in libxml2 "libxml2: Version 2.6.30.dfsg-1 breaks Azureus and evolution (until now)" [Critical,Fixed] http://bugs.debian.org/439843
<micahg> morning, did I miss everyone?
<chrisccoulson> hey micahg
<micahg> hi chrisccoulson
<micahg> hi asac, any chance to get TB and xul192-ubuntu2 uploaded?
<asac> archive is frozen ;)
<asac> i will do it eventually
<micahg> ugh...well, both are required for beta I would say...TB is a security update
<micahg> asac: your compatability fix works beautifully :)
<micahg> I spoke too soon
<micahg> program only starts once after the patch
<asac> hmm
<asac> bdrung confirmed it
<micahg> oh wait, I don't know if it built yet
<asac> you mean the greasemonkey?
<asac> heh
<micahg> oh, the whole thing FTBFSd :(
<asac> good that i havent pushed ;)
<asac> or patch changed on head?
<micahg> asac: no, and we're not uploading FF36 until monday I thought
<micahg> missing install files
<micahg> sorry, was looking at the wrong build ;)
<micahg> it built fine
<micahg> the patch for bug 518422 didn't work
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 518422 in firefox "Firefox does not start with certain addons installed" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/518422
<micahg> at least not for the apps I have, let me try the greasemonkey by itself
<micahg> asac: so greasemonkey is fixed, but not some other addons
<chrisccoulson> asac - the thunderbird update only builds on karmic ;)
<asac> micahg: which addons are those?
<asac> are those addons with .xpt?
 * micahg checks
<asac> chrisccoulson: interesting. how does it fail?
<chrisccoulson> asac: http://paste.ubuntu.com/394181/
<chrisccoulson> i'm just about to look at it properly
<micahg> asac: yes
<asac> chrisccoulson: seems they need a new nss or something hmm.
<asac> check what they have included in-source
<asac> or its just a bug and our compiler makes it an error
<chrisccoulson> will do, thanks
<asac> chrisccoulson: thats mozilla 1.8 branch, so: http://mxr.mozilla.org/mozilla1.8/
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<chrisccoulson> asac - how do you normally test each of these security updates?
<chrisccoulson> do you test them on every release?
<asac> chrisccoulson: to branch is named: MOZILLA_1_8_BRANCH for http://bonsai.mozilla.org
<asac> so you can look what commits happened
<asac> just tune that field (dont push on seamonkey etc.)
<asac> and change the dates at the bottom so you can see what got comitted
<asac> chrisccoulson: yes, testing them on every release is essential
<asac> about the how ... thats complicated
<asac> nothing automated
<asac> setup various account types
<asac> then smoke test the UI
<asac> maybe we can work on a test plan for tbird too in the future
<asac> in any case: what is important is to get more and more users on the security ppa
<asac> so you see them complainig if suddfenly their email broke etc.
<asac> unfortunately we dont know how many are using that ppa
<asac> for firefox its quite a few
<asac> but we loose some every release because update-manager disables the lines
<asac> so we should regularly blog about that
<asac> e.g. when we stage a new securitr update is a good time
<micahg> asac: chrisccoulson: last nss update on that branch was to 3.12.3.1 last year
<asac> when last year?
<asac> we havent seen a release from 1.8 branch this year
<micahg> chrisccoulson: are you testing with -updates/security?
<micahg> asac: August
<asac> hmm. was there a tbird after that?
<micahg> asac: no
<asac> so yeah
<asac> probably is that
<asac> so yeah
<asac> we have that in -security
<asac> chrisccoulson: add -security to your pbu9ilder;)
<chrisccoulson> heh
<chrisccoulson> i'll try that in a second
<chrisccoulson> thanks ;)
 * asac happy to not require to roll a full new nss because of tbird 2 :)
<micahg> asac: no, but for FF3, and FF35 :)
<micahg> oops
<micahg> not FF3
<asac> well. thats at least because we update something more or less newish ;)
<asac> feels a bit better .. though clearly is bad too
<asac> unless there was a sec issue now ifxed
<micahg> asac: well, we'll be pushing FF36, so that should feel better :)
<asac> which i havent checked ;)
<asac> yes thats going to be a bloody event :-P
<asac> anyway, end of week for me
<asac> talk to you later ;)
<sebner> asac: one of the best jokes you made lately ;P
<micahg> asac: I'll try to have FF ready Monday so we can get on teh CDs
<micahg> asac: 3.12.5 has security issues, so I figure 3.12.6 will have some as well
<alphaaquillae> hello world, im running under ubuntu kramic koala, i've just downloaded thunderbird 3.0.3, i know it needs no installation, but how to run it?
<skierpage> Heya, any plans for a thunderbird-3.1 beta1 in the PPA?
<micahg> skierpage: yes, the build is currently broken, I'll try to get to it at some point
<micahg> skierpage: I'm going to try to make a thunderbird-stable PPA soon thought
<skierpage> micahg, thanks!  You also probably know thunderbird-3.0 hasn't rebuilt since 3.03pre Feb 17 but Mozilla released 3.0.3 final March 1.
<micahg> skierpage: it was changed to thunderbird in the PPA
<skierpage> micahg, ah I see!  Should I remove thunderbird-3.0 and add thunderbird in KPackageKit ?
<micahg> skierpage: yes
<skierpage> Hmm, "Dependency resolution failed. Remove the package evolution-documentation-en before [rest cut off]".  Odd, I didn't know I had it.
<gnomefreak> any chance nothing is broke in daily PPA?
<micahg> gnomefreak: there are a few things broke, why?
<gnomefreak> micahg: i want to back up before updating to broken apps
<gnomefreak> mainly concerrned about tb3
<micahg> I'm actually using TB3 from PPA right now, seems fine, just the .desktop name is wrong
<gnomefreak> micahg: ok cool. thanks :) now i just need to find out how to make my theme right-handed
<micahg> gnomefreak: there was a dent about it
<gnomefreak> micahg: about tb3?
<micahg> gnomefreak: no, theme right handed
<micahg> I'm asuuming about max/min/close
<gnomefreak> micahg: ah thanks ill see if i have it
<gnomefreak> micahg: `yep that one
<skierpage> Looks like language-support-translations-en depends on evolution-document-en, and vice-versa! Aghh
<micahg> skierpage: which release are you running
<gnomefreak> evolution == broken as normal (doesnt work like tb)
<micahg> gnomefreak: nah, this is another bug
<micahg> gnomefreak: there was a language package deprecated in karmic and it should have been removed by update-manager
<gnomefreak> oh yeah cant read dents :(
<skierpage> micahg, Kubuntu 9.04 amd64.  gnomefreak, some weirdness came up trying to remove thunderbird-3.0 and add the fine thunderbird.
<gnomefreak> thunderbird-3.0 is no more
<micahg> skierpage: yeah, so the thunderbird-locale-en-us package isn't compatible with TB3
<micahg> gnomefreak: I know
<gnomefreak> yeah i am reading
 * gnomefreak slow today
<micahg> I didn't expect fta to do that switch, that's why it current says Shredder, but the .desktop says Mozilla Thunderbird still
<fta> ?
<skierpage> It's weird, I have thunderbird-locale-en-gb installed which is part of this ? unrelated dependency hell.
<micahg> skierpage: yes, you can't have it with thunderbird version 3.0
<skierpage> OK, removing thunderbird-locale-en-gb warns it'll remove evolution-documentation-en and language-support-translations-en.  Do I care? ;-)
<micahg> skierpage: not unless you're using evolution
<ccheney> asac: not sure what i am doing wrong, maybe i am blind: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/394229/
<ccheney> asac: its claiming undefined references to the _gtk_im_module bits but i have the include from gtk in the file and its in the hardy version already
<ccheney> asac: do those somehow get hidden even though their headers are installed, so other things can't link to them?
<ccheney> asac: that plus the two other symbols will have me finished (i think) though the two other symbols might pull in more junk
<gnomefreak> micahg: you didnt happen to find a dent on the gnome-terminal>file>open tab>*
<micahg> gnomefreak: no
<gnomefreak> micahg: thanks if i get time maybe ill trow it out there
<gnomefreak> s/trow/throw
<ccheney> asac: fixed the g_signal_new_class_handler already so just down to that and the get_type
 * gnomefreak afk for a bit
<chrisccoulson> what's this about gnome-terminal?
<skierpage> micahg, that worked, I'm on thunderbird 3.0.4pre, thanks so much for all your help!
<micahg> skierpage: np
<gnomefreak> chrisccoulson: click on file and try to open a new tab it now has choices that make it a bit hardder to choose :)
<skierpage> I'd like to try thunderbird 3.1b1 but don't want to be too bleeding edge with my 1.1GB of email.  Can I install the thunderbird-3.1 package alongside thunderbird and switch back to 3.0.4 3.1 gives problems?
<chrisccoulson> gnomefreak, yeah, that's the consequence of me adding a new profile ;)
<gnomefreak> 3.1 works?
<skierpage> sorry "switch back to 3.0.4 if 3.1 gives problems?"
<gnomefreak> skierpage: should have 2 dif dirs
<gnomefreak> a ~/.thunderbird and a ~/.trhunderbird-3.1
<gnomefreak> or 3.0 and 3.1
<gnomefreak> chrisccoulson: well make it go away :)
<chrisccoulson> gnomefreak, we wanted to ship a profile with colours to match the default theme ;)
 * gnomefreak doesnt want ambiance
<chrisccoulson> can you not delete it?
<chrisccoulson> ah
<gnomefreak> chrisccoulson: havent found a way yet but not tried
<chrisccoulson> i bet it keeps coming back doesn;t it ;)
<chrisccoulson> so, you can probably blame me there ;)
<gnomefreak> chrisccoulson: ok i can do that. any chance of this being changed?
<chrisccoulson> gnomefreak - it might be if we can find a better way to implement the theme changes for the terminal
<gnomefreak> chrisccoulson: no i cant find a way to remove it
<chrisccoulson> but at the moment, there isn't one ;)
<chrisccoulson> so, ideas welcome
<skierpage> gnomefreak, there is a thunderbird-3.1 package in the PPA, it's stalled at 3.1a1 for now but these fine folks are working on it.
 * ccheney doesn't think having ambiance as a theme choice for g-t is really a big deal switching the defaults on already installed systems was what annoyed me a little bit :)
<skierpage> cheers y'all, kthxbye
<ccheney> but not nearly as much as the every upgrade revert button layout to left side issue :)
<gnomefreak> chrisccoulson: skierpage its been at that version since dec 09
<gnomefreak> oops
<chrisccoulson> ccheney, that's also difficult to avoid. because we implemented it as a new profile and set the default profile to ambiance, that will apply to new installs and also to any existing users who haven't selected a new profile before
<gnomefreak> chrisccoulson: i will think but im still +1 for leaving it alone since most people change it anyway. bug or blog on it IIRC
<ccheney> chrisccoulson: yea
<skierpage> gnomefreak, right micahg said just before you joined "skierpage: yes, the build is currently broken, I'll try to get to it at some point"
<skierpage> and "I'm going to try to make a thunderbird-stable PPA soon thought"
<gnomefreak> skierpage: yeah he hasnt had time to get to it as of last week
<chrisccoulson> ccheney, i considered just modifying the default profile, but due to another issue in gnome-terminal it would mean that no upgraders would ever see the new colours
<gnomefreak> chrisccoulson: ccheney new "default" profile should not override/change/add to already custom one
<gnomefreak> using the choices in the profile preff. dialog
<chrisccoulson> gnomefreak, the issue is that most users haven't selected a new custom profile (they only make changes within the default). so, if we add a new profile and set that as the default one to be used, then existing users will be changed over too
<chrisccoulson> thats just the way gconf works
<chrisccoulson> but we don't erase any settings - it's quite easy to go back to the old default
<chrisccoulson> (which will still have the users customizations)
<gnomefreak> chrisccoulson: ok but i dont see anything in profile prefs that gives me a choice to use x or y profile
<gnomefreak> found it i think
<gnomefreak> although its not letting me delete ambiance
<ccheney> if i understand how this works its probably something to the effect that if you have the default one set even if it is modified it considers you to have never changed your profile so doesn't make note in gconf itself, then when the underlying system wide gconf default changes it automatically applies to your user
<ccheney> chrisccoulson: is that roughly accurate?
<ccheney> er make note in the user's copy of gconf
<chrisccoulson> ccheney, that's basically it, yes
<chrisccoulson> if you've never changed your default profile, then there will be no user-specific default profile key set
<chrisccoulson> so the system default will apply
 * ccheney wonders if that is the same reason he keeps losing his button layout
<gnomefreak> ok i set open using default but still cant delete ambiance but i am givent the choice
 * ccheney bets it is the same reason for button layout issue, heh
<chrisccoulson> ccheney, button layout issue?
<gnomefreak> chrisccoulson: right-hander vss left-handed
<gnomefreak> :) all the buttons moved to top left of window
<chrisccoulson> gnomefreak, you should be able to delete profiles, but i expect they will probably keep coming back
<gnomefreak> chrisccoulson: it asked me if i wanted to i said yes/delete whatever it was and it never left
<ccheney> chrisccoulson: with the button layout if i unset the value it goes to back to the right side but then something occassionally seems to set it back to the left
<gnomefreak> so its likely to be coming right back
<chrisccoulson> that's due to another change i made to ensure that new system profiles added to the system get merged in to the users list of available profiles
<chrisccoulson> i need to have a think about that one, but that's one i probably need to fix
 * gnomefreak is seeing a patteren here
<gnomefreak> pattern even
<chrisccoulson> the issue is if a user ever adds a new profile, then they will never ever see Ambiance available as an option after upgrading
<ccheney> probably the main problem (if it is really one) is that gconf probably should make a local copy of values to the users gconf at first run
<chrisccoulson> so to fix that, we merge new system profiles in to the users list of available profiles
<ccheney> but seeing more profiles i personally don't consider a bug, switching to the new profile imho is
<chrisccoulson> ccheney, it should be the opposite - it should never make a local copy unless a user changes it
<chrisccoulson> else it becomes impossible to migrate defaults on upgrade
<chrisccoulson> eg, theme changes etc
<ccheney> chrisccoulson: in that case though if the user likes the settings and then the settings change they are screwed
<gnomefreak> im ok with these settings being set on clean install but it seems a bit invasive to be changed to already set up profiles
<ccheney> chrisccoulson: there is no way for the user to say i like these default settings and never change them
<chrisccoulson> ccheney, not with gconf. if a user sticks with defaults, they will get whatever new defaults we set on upgrade
<ccheney> chrisccoulson: which is why i said "probably the main problem..."
<ccheney> chrisccoulson: because if the user likes the current defaults, it doesn't mean they will like the new Ubuntu defaults
<chrisccoulson> thats true
<ccheney> chrisccoulson: but with the way it currently works you either have to not use defaults at all, or take any changes Ubuntu ever pushes out
<chrisccoulson> but on the flip side, a user might hate the old defaults, and prefer the new ones
<chrisccoulson> the issue is that we'll never be able to please everybody when changing defaults on upgrade
<ccheney> chrisccoulson: well at least in the g-t case it is relatively easy to switch the default profile
<chrisccoulson> ccheney, yeah, that's partly why i added it as a separate profile
<ccheney> probably in this case the default profile probably should not have existed, it should have been named something else :)
<gnomefreak> chrisccoulson: right you cant please everyone however user settings should never be overwritten/changed/ect.. without premissions
<ccheney> then the user would either have 'white' theme or the ambiance theme set as default
<chrisccoulson> ccheney, what profile names do you see btw?
<chrisccoulson> gnomefreak, i haven't really over-written any settings. i changed the default to a new profile, which means users will be changed to it if they are still using the original default profile
<gnomefreak> should act simular to the firefox/yahoo changes. if custom set it will not change it but new install it will use yahoo
<chrisccoulson> it's just like changing a theme default - if a user keeps the default GTK / metacity theme, but changes the colours a bit in the appearance preferences, they will still be migrated to the new default on upgrade
<gnomefreak> chrisccoulson: so the naming it something other than default should be enough?
<chrisccoulson> gnomefreak, i changed the name to "Legacy"
<chrisccoulson> if it's still "Default", then that's probably a translation issue
<gnomefreak> i never changed names of profile when i changed colors so its still "Default"
<ccheney> chrisccoulson: Ambiance and Default
<chrisccoulson> anyway, i have to disappear for a bit to get some food
<chrisccoulson> ah
<gnomefreak> those are mine as well :)
<ccheney> chrisccoulson: i haven't restarted g-t in a few days maybe that is why
<ccheney> chrisccoulson: no just Ambiance and Default even on my other lucid system
<chrisccoulson> i bet gnome-terminal has written "Default" as a user key, even though you never changed it
<gnomefreak> i started mine for the first time in ~1eek and this si the set up. doing updates atm
<chrisccoulson> gnome-terminal seems to write some keys even without you changing them
<gnomefreak> ~1week
<chrisccoulson> i should look at fixing that
<ccheney> chrisccoulson: ah probably so
<gnomefreak> it seems that the palette has changed but not anything else when using ambiance
<chrisccoulson> anyway, i need to disappear for a bit
<gnomefreak> i have green on black except it is using default palette settings as to my "linux console" setting
<gnomefreak> chrisccoulson: have fun
<ccheney> chrisccoulson: i see default at /apps/gnome-terminal/profiles/Default
<ccheney> chrisccoulson: and i can't delete that one, i tried unsetting the other references to default but that didn't help
<ccheney> chrisccoulson: ah unsetting the visible_name under that changed it to legacy
<chrisccoulson> ccheney, ah, so that confirms what i thought then
<chrisccoulson> gnome-terminal is writing the key without you changing it
<chrisccoulson> grrrr, stupid gnome-terminal
<gnomefreak> ccheney: did you change the key or did you just remove the value?
<gnomefreak> sorry delete the key or edit it
<ccheney> gnomefreak: i unset the key
<ccheney> gnomefreak: there is an unset option
<gnomefreak> ccheney: ok looking
<gnomefreak> ah
<gnomefreak> ccheney: thanks
<ccheney> now just down to this stupid issue: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/394262/
 * ccheney wonders how to make the code see the definitions that are there already :-\
 * ccheney wonders if he needs to modify what it is trying to link to in glib
 * gnomefreak would be happy if grub would stop asking me anything than telling me everything i choose is a bad idea
<gnomefreak> stupid shit like GRUB failed to install to the following devices:                          │  │                                                                           │  │ /dev/sda2 /dev/sda5 /dev/sdb2 /dev/sdb5
<chrisccoulson> mciahg - i could thunderbird 2.0.0.24 built on jaunty now ;)
<chrisccoulson> s/mciahg/micahg
<chrisccoulson> thanks for the tip, i probably should have spotted my error though ;)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: tis ok, you know where the branches are so you can propose merges?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - yeah, i pulled from those branches i think
<micahg> chrisccoulson: also, do you know what the style is for the changelog entries?
<chrisccoulson> they're only changelog updates anyway ;)
<chrisccoulson> i just copied the style already used
<micahg> chrisccoulson: and a release tag
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i'll sort that out later
<chrisccoulson> i probably should go and eat my dinner now :)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: yeah, I'll be on for another hour or so and then back sat night and sunday if you have any Qs
<chrisccoulson> cool, thanks. i'll probably be around most of the weekend to test them ;)
<chrisccoulson> anyway, bbiab
<gnomefreak> ok now the background keeps changing damniot
<gnomefreak> oh
<gnomefreak> cosmos == slide show
<gnomefreak> brb. smoke than try to figure out how downloading works :(
<BUGabundo> bu noute
<ccheney> asac: i can't figure out how to make the epiphany link the lib/widgets library with the lib/ library
<ccheney> asac: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/394317/
<ccheney> asac: i also tried just using ../libephymisc.la instead of the top builddir thing and got the same error
<ccheney> asac: but effectively the same code apparently works for src/Makefile.am that is where i tried copying from
<ccheney> asac: resolved the issue was bad ordering of SUBDIRS
<ccheney> asac: i think i am almost done with first pass of epiphany then just have to clean all the patches up :)
<ccheney> asac: er and verify it actually runs
<asac> right
<asac> ;)
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-03-13
<lantizia> If Canonical ever got a better offer from Google for the search box by the time of 10.10... would it dare push the change back in the 10.04 repo? :D
<ddecator> not sure they can at this point
<lantizia> is the Yahoo deal linked to X amount of ubuntu releases?
<ddecator> i'm guessing the agreement with yahoo involved some kind of contract
<ddecator> no idea to be honest...
<lantizia> those upgrading from 9.10 to 10.04 will find it changes against their will?
<lantizia> ie the default
<ddecator> haha, i guess you could say it that way, but yes, it becomes the default, but changing it is as easy as setting google back in the search bar of firefox and changing the homepage
<lantizia> see I'd understand for new installs... but if you're upgrading then thats not upgrading firefox - it's reconfiguring your existing profile to canonicals will
<lantizia> dodgy
<ddecator> people won't be happy...but like i said, it's really easy to fix
<lantizia> *buntu gives us Bing and Mono out the box
<lantizia> ew er
<lantizia> next it'll have moonlight because it's more libre than flash
<ddecator> well moonlight is required for a lot...once it supports DRM (if it ever does) it'll be needed for netflix instant watch for example
<lantizia> oh sure and flash is needed for alot
<lantizia> the only difference is moonlight can be included in a free-only GNU/Linux distro, flash can not
<lantizia> yet another point for Microsoft
<lantizia> MS exchange support out the box with evolution too
<lantizia> and were helping them! all these projects began long before novell bought them all and did the deal
<lantizia> am I being paranoid ?
<ddecator> it's unfortunate, but it's what the market has chosen and we need to be compatible...
<lantizia> how is it since the SUN jre went gnu licensed it hasn't been a part of the base of ubuntu?
<ddecator> maybe a little, MS isn't going to take over Ubuntu, we're just making sure to be compatible with them so new users are more comfortable
<lantizia> I mean I know the main drive for tomboy/mono was GNOME making them official parts
<ddecator> no offense, but i think we're a little off topic for this channel =p
<lantizia> true
<lantizia> any word on the Thunderbird stable PPA?
<ddecator> not sure...micahg would probably know, but he's not on
<ccheney> asac: still need to test the packages but i have epiphany-browser packaged up nicely now, need to do the others still, may have to update epiphany a bit in the process to get rid of some of the patches to glib/gtk if possible
<ccheney> asac: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/394506/
<ccheney> headed to bed now :)
 * ccheney is halfway scared to run it, heh
<ccheney> asac: it crashes shortly after launch due to some bad casts apparently will have to investigate the issue later, really going to bed now :)
<ccheney> asac: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/394528/
<ccheney> asac: it loads the debian homepage but then crashes when i click in the url bar
<pulaski> Hi.  I added the ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable to my kubuntu 9.10 software sources list using the command "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable" My sources.list was unchanged. Instead a new dir "sources.list.d was created.  Then I did a "sudo apt-get update". I've always manually added to sources.list. Does this do the same thing?
<ddecator> the add-apt-repository should do the same thing as manually adding it...
<pulaski> ddecator: Thanks for responding.  I'm trying to get the firefox package "Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux x86_64; en-US; rv:1.9.2) Gecko/20100123 Ubuntu/9.10 (karmic) Firefox/3.6".  Do you know if the command "sudo apt-get install firefox" will grab that version for me?
<ddecator> you said you added the ppa?
<ddecator> on karmic, if you've added the ppa, then running "sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade" should upgrade firefox to 3.6
<ddecator> unless the ppa didn't get entered right...
<pulaski> Yes but it did not appear in my sources.list,  Instead when I issued the command "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable" and did an update it added the dir sources.list.d with three files in it.  One of those files is named "mozillateam-firefox-stable-karmic.list".  Is this correct?
<ddecator> not sure, let me check how mine is setup
<pulaski> ddecator: Just do a "sudo apt-get upgrade" after I've done the "sudo apt-get update" huh? No worries about getting a the specific firefox version r:1.9.2 then?
<ddecator> pulaski, if the ppa is entered right, then the firefox package, which should have already been installed, will upgrade to 3.6
<ddecator> we're doing away with the firefox-<version> format
<pulaski> ddecator: great, thanks for your help.  I've always manually added to my sources.list and never used the add-repository" command before.  This experience of a new sources.list.d directory being created is new and I wanted to be sure it was correct.
<pulaski> ddecator: Do you think it is correct?
<ddecator> pulaski, i can't remember what separates the two types...
<pulaski> ddecator: Well I'll go ahead and upgrade, what's the worst that can happen?
<ddecator> pulaski, worst-case, it doesn't upgrade
<pulaski> lol thanks, cya
<ddecator> np =)
<BUGabundo> bRoas
<BUGabundo>  PID MINFLT MAJFLT      VSTEXT  VSIZE  RSIZE  VGROW  RGROW  MEM CMD     1/12
<BUGabundo>  6329  72365      4       2158K 541.2M 179.6M 541.2M 179.6M   5% gwibber-servic
<BUGabundo> 18007  23937      0       2158K 545.3M 173.8M 545.3M 173.8M   4% gwibber-servic
<BUGabundo> 18008  23685      2       2158K 545.3M 173.6M 545.3M 173.6M   4% gwibber-servic
<BUGabundo> kenvandine: ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
<BUGabundo> this aren't all that nice mem values for gwibber :(
<fta> hm, found a bug in the bot
<fta> 5.0.307.11~r39572-0ubuntu1~ucd1 -> 5.0.307.11~r39572-0ubuntu2~ucd2
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-03-14
<ddecator> micahg, alright, so not sure where to start exactly. i'm guessing to get work done with songbird i'll have to know how to package it, but mozilla tarballs are different from the gnu ones demoed in the motu video so i don't know how, haha
<micahg> ddecator: yeah, well, the current problem is that we need to have it build its own copy of sqlite
<ddecator> micahg, and how is that done?
<micahg> ddecator: to generate a tarball for it, just run ./debian/rules get-orig-source
<micahg> ddecator: you have to edit debian/rules
<ddecator> micahg, want me to start doing this stuff now while we talk?
<micahg> ddecator: sure, I'm working on prism and fennec :)
<ddecator> micahg, fair enough =), so i should get the tarball from songbirds site so i can edit the debian rules file, yes?
<micahg> ddecator: no, we maintain the packaging branch on Launchpad and that generates the tarball from svn
<ddecator> micahg, ok...
<micahg> ddecator: bzr branch lp:songbird I think
<ddecator> micahg, "songbird has no default branch"
 * micahg checks
<micahg> ddecator: fixed
<ddecator> micahg, that was fast...
<micahg> ddecator: easy fixes are fast ;)
<ddecator> micahg, fair enough, haha. it's getting the source
<ddecator> with a notification too, very nice
<ddecator> micahg, alright, "branched 108 revisions"
<micahg> ddecator: I can teach you about patching too as that branch needs the patches updated refreshed
<micahg> ddecator: that's just the packaging bracnh
<micahg> *branch
<ddecator> micahg, sounds good to me, got my hw done early so i could work on this =)
<ddecator> oh hey, the files are in my home folder, haha...
<ddecator> micahg, i'm guessing i should work with the folder that has the version number?
<micahg> ddecator: ?
<ddecator> oh wait...
<ddecator> micahg, i have a "songbird" folder that has just the debian folder, and the "songbird-1.8.0" folder that has the full set of files
<micahg> where did you get the songbird-1.8.0 dir?
<ddecator> that might be leftover from when i was trying to get songbird working before...one sec
<ddecator> micahg, yah, that was leftover, haha, never deleted it...ok, now what do i need to change in the debian folder?
<micahg> ddecator: well, debian/rules needs to be modified so that we pull sqlite from svn
<ddecator> micahg, alright, looking at the file now...
<ddecator> micahg, ok what do i need to change exactly?
<micahg> ddecator: take a look at the file...
<micahg> try to figure it out
<ddecator> ooooooh, this will be interesting, haha. one sec
<ddecator> alright, so i see that right now it uses the system sqlite...
<micahg> ddecator: yes
<ddecator> micahg, the only svn i see mentioned is the songbird svn
<micahg> ddecator: yep
<ddecator> micahg, so we want to modify it so that it always pulls sqlite from svn, or only in certain situations?
<micahg> ddecator: always at the moment
<ddecator> micahg, so we need to modify the use_system_sqlite and change it over to having it pulled from svn...not sure how to do that
<micahg> ddecator: :) that's the current challenge
<ddecator> micahg, ok. what svn will it be pulled from?
<micahg> ddecator: same as the source
<ddecator> micahg, ok...
<ddecator> micahg, ok, i'm starting to get this more...i'm just trying to figure out where the sqlite file is hosted on the source svn...
<ddecator> micahg, sqlbuilder?
 * micahg looks for online source browsing
<micahg> ddecator: http://timeline.songbirdnest.com/client/browser/trunk
<ddecator> i feel like this should be really easy to find and i'm missing some kind of shortcut to doing it...
<micahg> ddecator: it should be under modules I think
<ddecator> micahg, any idea what the parent folder would be for modules?
<micahg> ddecator: I think it's under dependencies
<ddecator> micahg, only thing in there is a makefile
<micahg> ddecator: yeah, put I think it pulls in xulrunner in there
<ddecator> micahg, oh, so the makefile is what we need?
<micahg> ddecator: no
<ddecator> micahg, i'm confused...
<micahg> ddecator: run ./debian/rules get-orig-source and you should see how it checks out stuff and then removes some directories
<ddecator> micahg, says svn is missing...
<micahg> ddecator: can you pastebin the error at paste.ubuntu.com
<ddecator> micahg, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/394949/
<ddecator> i haven't felt this noob in a long time, haha
<micahg> ddecator: do you have mozilla-devscripts installeD?
<micahg> sorry, forgot to mention that...
<ddecator> micahg, nope, just installed it
<ddecator> micahg, same error though
<micahg> ddecator: you don't have svn installed :)
<micahg> ddecator: you should probably do sudo apt-get build-dep songbird
<ddecator> micahg, heh, i thought that was installed by default...
<micahg> ddecator: no
<ddecator> micahg, ran that command, "Unable to find a source package for songbird"
<ddecator> micahg, the other command works now though...
<micahg> ddecator: ugh...you would need the deb-src line from the PPA
<ddecator> workin on it...internet is slow right now
<ddecator> alright, ran that command, installed the packages
<ddecator> micahg, sorry you have to walk me through this so much, but i appreciate the help =)
<micahg> ddecator: np, but this isn't the easiest of tasks
<ddecator> micahg, is this something i shouldn't be trying?
<micahg> ddecator: that's up to how big a challenge you want :)
<ddecator> micahg, i freed up my night for this. if you're willing to help me out, then i'm willing to work on it and get it figured out. best way to learn with this is to do =)
<micahg> ddecator: sure, I should be up for another hour
<ddecator> micahg, fair enough. i ran ./debian/rules get-orig-source and it's still going
<micahg> ddecator: k, so you can see what happens during the process the directories it pulls and deletes
<ddecator> micahg, yah, and i just saw it mention sqlite...
<ddecator> micahg, found sqlite in the browser...it was under vendor instead of client
<micahg> ddecator: yep
<ddecator> micahg, the link you gave me was for the client svn ;)
<micahg> ddecator: check out lines 265 on in debian/rules
<ddecator> micahg, nothing is there with gedit...what program are you using to view it?
<micahg> ddecator: vi
<ddecator> micahg, vi isn't showing me the line numbers...
<micahg> ddecator: se nu
<ddecator> vi keeps freaking out on me...
<micahg> ddecator: ESC :se nu
<micahg> ddecator: then 265 gg
<ddecator> micahg, it's freaking out on me and i can't even get it to close properly...
<ddecator> micahg, there we go
<ddecator> micahg, ok, so line 265 is blank...
<micahg> ddecator: are you sure you checked out the right copy from bzr?
<ddecator> micahg, i just checked out songbird...maybe it's because i have the daily ppa so it pulled the 1.8.0 version?
<micahg> ddecator: no
<micahg> the file is in the packageing branch
<micahg> lp:songbird
<ddecator> that's the one i'm looking at...
<micahg> ddecator: run bzr diff in the dir to see if the file cvhanged
<ddecator> micahg, alright, one sec, i'm having it check to make sure i have the latest...
<ddecator> and another error...
<micahg> ddecator: latest what?
<ddecator> micahg, when i go into "songbird," nautilus has a button to "Update to Latest"
<ddecator> there we go, got it to run...didn't do anything
<micahg> ddecator: I didn't know nautilus had a bzr plugin
<micahg> is that groundcontrol?
<ddecator> micahg, might be
<ddecator> micahg, but i just entered back into the rules file and line 265 is blank...stuff above and below it, but that line itself is blank
<ddecator> micahg, alright, so what does FILTER_OUT do?
<micahg> ddecator: so, basically it filters what we want in the source tarball so we don't get everything in their repo
<ddecator> micahg, makes sense
<micahg> actually line 274 is probably better
<ddecator> yah, i was just looking at that
<ddecator> so we need to add sqlite there?
<micahg> ddecator: yeah, that's probably a first good step
<ddecator> micahg, ok, so i added "sqlite \" not sure if it needs to be more specific than that
<micahg> ddecator: try to pull the source again and see if you get sqlite
<ddecator> micahg, using the get-orig-source command again?
<micahg> ddecator: yes
<ddecator> micahg, ok, it's working on it, might take a few minutes
<micahg> ddecator: k
<ddecator> finally...
<ddecator> micahg, libsqlite3.so is in the xulrunner folder. is that what we're looking for?
<micahg> ddecator: did you build that?
<ddecator> micahg, when i ran the command it built it too
<micahg> what did you run?
<ddecator> i was in the /debian folder, did ./rules get-orig-source (seemed to work different then being in songbird and doing ./debian/rules get-orig-source)
<ddecator> s/then/than
<micahg> hmm
<ddecator> it built an orig.tar.gz
<micahg> ddecator: k
<micahg> well, there shouldn't be any .so files in there
<ddecator> there's a bunch...
<micahg> ddecator: that's not good, we need the source for those so we can build the .so files
<ddecator> micahg, i'm not sure what you mean...
<micahg> ddecator: .so are library files that are compiled
<micahg> we need to source so we can build then ourselves
<ddecator> micahg, build them separately from packaging the whole tarball?
<ddecator> not sure if how i just worded it makes any sense...
<micahg> ddecator: the tarball is the source that is complied
<ddecator> micahg, right, i'm looking at songbird-1.8.0.orig.tar.gz, so there shouldn't be .so files compiled in there?
<micahg> ddecator: that doesn't sound right as there is no songbird 1.8.0 AFAIK
<ddecator> micahg, it's the daily build
<ddecator> micahg, except...
<ddecator> micahg, this is the last bit from running the command in the terminal: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/394982/
<ddecator> micahg, wait, found it
<ddecator> i was looking at the wrong thing
<ddecator> i think that was leftover from yesterday too...
<ddecator> micahg, there is an sqlite folder in the file that was created
<ddecator> micahg, and no .so files in xulrunner like that other one, haha
<micahg> ddecator: ah, good
<ddecator> micahg, i'm guessing that's more what we were looking for,haha
<micahg> ddecator: so now, you can try to build it
<ddecator> micahg, alright, that i can work on. sorry, i know you planned on going to be a while ago, haha. i can try this and let you know if it works or not tomorrow
<ddecator> s/be/bed
<micahg> ddecator: k
<ddecator> micahg, thanks again for the help
<micahg> ddecator: np, hope it was actually "help"
<ddecator> micahg, well, i wouldn't have gotten this far without you =)
<micahg> ddecator: I'm trying to fix 2 problems at once at my computer is going slow :(
<ddecator> micahg, haha, with prism and fennec?
<micahg> ddecator: nah, did those already, now thunderbird-dev and the firefox won't start issue
<ddecator> micahg, did you figure out the cause of the firefox problem?
<micahg> ddecator: no, but I think the debian maintainer did
<ddecator> micahg, well that would make things a lot easier
<micahg> ddecator: I'm test building with the patch
<ddecator> micahg, were you ever able to reproduce the bug?
<micahg> ddecator: yes
<ddecator> micahg, very nice, so at least you can test it yourself then
<micahg> ddecator: right
<ddecator> micahg, i thought i heard something about it maybe being 64-bit related, but that might have been a different bug...
<ddecator> micahg, odd...the copyright file doesn't look complete
<micahg> ddecator: don't worry, it's not ready for production yet
<ddecator> micahg, fair enough
<ddecator> so far so good...
<ddecator> holy crap it's building...
<micahg> ddecator: patches aren't failing?
<ddecator> micahg, nothing has failed that i've noticed...
<ddecator> it just finished
<ddecator> micahg, it created a deb...should i test it?
<micahg> ddecator: weird, sure
<ddecator> installation completed...
<ddecator> and the songbird command cannot be found -_-
<micahg> ddecator: how did you build it?
<ddecator> micahg, pbuilder
<micahg> how did you geenrate the dsc?
<ddecator> debuild
<ddecator> micahg, or rather 'debuild -S -sa'
<micahg> \o/ it works
<ddecator> wait what?
<micahg> the firefox fix
<ddecator> well that's good news =)
<micahg> yep, I'll have to talk to asac about it in the morning
<ddecator> any idea where i went wrong with building songbird?
<micahg> ddecator: nope
<micahg> ddecator: you can email me the pbuilder build log if you want
<ddecator> micahg, we can worry about that tomorrow, haha. i'll take a look at it and see if there were any errors
<micahg> ddecator: k
<ddecator> micahg, well, quick question. where can i find the build log?
<micahg> ddecator: /var/cache/pbuilder I think
<ddecator> micahg, that's where i'm looking. maybe i just overlooked it...
<micahg> ddecator: maybe not
<ddecator> micahg, what kind of file would it be?
<micahg> I don't know if one is made by default
<ddecator> dang...
<ddecator> well, i can rebuild it tomorrow and see what comes up
<Milos_SD> Hi
<Milos_SD> What is going on with Firefox 3.7? There was no updates for 10 days or more ...
<BUGabundo> kenvandine: around? need a quick patch: for gwibber to allow to post *OVER* 140 chars. my brainbird.net statusnet account is limited to 300
<micahg> asac: around?
<mbana> hello
<mbana> is the font issue fixd?
<micahg> mbana: no
<ddecator> anyone that can help me with debuild failing on me? 'dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot -d -us -uc -S -sa failed'
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-03-07
<dpm> chrisccoulson, quick question, is FF going to be updated to 4 in maverick and lucid? And if so, is that going to happen as soon as it is released, or after a while?
<chrisccoulson> dpm - maverick and lucid will stay on 3.6 until it dies
<chrisccoulson> by that time, we'll probably be on FF7 or something ;)
<dpm> :)
<chrisccoulson> so, the short answer is - i don't think lucid and maverick will ever get FF4
<chrisccoulson> (but they will get something else)
<dpm> ok, thanks, I was just asking in case langpacks needed to be updated for them.
<fta> dpm, hi. fyi, i will promote one new lang in ch10 (stable): Uyghur, they jumped from 17% translated to 91.3% overnight two days ago
<dpm> fta, wow, that's freaking awesome
<fta> i will blog about it
<dpm> go Uyghur team, go! :-)
<fta> dpm, btw, are you an active translator?
<fta> which lang?
<dpm> fta, yeah, but I haven't had the chance to translate Chromium yet. No one else in my team has either. We've got a few fixes to apply, but the provided translation is quite good already, so we've just been lazy about it :) - the language is Catalan
<dpm> Actually, I did do a few Chromium translations, but just a few - https://translations.launchpad.net/chromium-browser/translations/+lang/ca
<fta> i see
<fta> btw, i'm able to land a bunch of strings upstream now. http://people.ubuntu.com/~fta/chromium/translations/trunk/converter-output.html
<fta> a lot more green now
<fta> the yellow is what is "landable"
<fta> dpm, ^^
<dpm> yeah :)
<fta> dpm, also, someone reported on my blog a problem with unfixable translations, not sure what it is.. another lp bug or my converter being too strict?
<dpm> fta, I'm not sure, I think we'd need more details to determine what's going on. Do you have a link to the comment?
<fta> dpm, http://ftagada.wordpress.com/2011/02/10/chromium-translations-explained-part-2b/  last comment
<dpm> reading...
<dpm> fta, it's the first translation on https://translations.launchpad.net/chromium-browser/translations/+pots/generated-resources/eu/+translate?batch=10&show=all&search=offer. Perhaps you could ask him to correct it again and watch what happens to the particular translation?
<dpm> The "Reviewed by Fabien Tassin on 2011-02-14" seems to indicate that an import on that date might have overwritten any correction
<fta> yep, probably, i have a rule to always prefer lp, unless it matches upstream. that could lead to a reject
<fta> depending on the lang + template, lp becomes upstream once i land it, so it should converge, but obviously, there's still a problem
<micahg> fta: BTW, the arm package for natty built fine
<fta> micahg, cool. no crash?
<micahg> nope
<micahg> at least in the build
<fta> jcastro, eh, seems my post about unity caught some attention
<jcastro> great review
<jcastro> you should do another!
<fta> jcastro, i wrote it mostly out of despair. i really feel abandoned on the border of the road in natty.
<fta> but i tried to stay balanced and open minded
<jcastro> my mplayer keyboard shortcuts are working fine
<jcastro> that nautilus right click sounds like the invisible window bug (again)
<fta> in full screen?
<jcastro> yeah in fullscreen
<fta> hm
<micahg> chrisccoulson: Firefox with unity installed but not running is not showing me the menubar
<chrisccoulson> micahg - are you sure that unity-panel-service isn't running?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: not running
<chrisccoulson> hmmm :/
<chrisccoulson> i guess that something is running which is advertising the menu service ;)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: there are some indicator services running
<chrisccoulson> micahg, what does the output of this say:
<chrisccoulson> dbus-send --session --dest=org.freedesktop.DBus /org/freedesktop/DBus --print-reply --type=method_call org.freedesktop.DBus.NameHasOwner string:"com.canonical.AppMenu.Registrar"
<micahg> method return sender=org.freedesktop.DBus -> dest=:1.249 reply_serial=2
<micahg>    boolean true
<chrisccoulson> there we go :)
<chrisccoulson> do you have d-feet installed?
<chrisccoulson> you should open that and see which process has that name
<micahg> no
<chrisccoulson> micahg, or, this will give you the PID:
<chrisccoulson> dbus-send --session --dest=org.freedesktop.DBus /org/freedesktop/DBus --print-reply --type=method_call org.freedesktop.DBus.GetConnectionUnixProcessID string:"com.canonical.AppMenu.Registrar"
<micahg> xfce4-indicator-plugin, maybe that's why it's broken :)
<chrisccoulson> yep
<chrisccoulson> if that's not displaying the menu, then it seems like a bug with that
<chrisccoulson> if you kill it, firefox will draw its own menu again
<chrisccoulson> (unless it respawns of course)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: the xfce indicator was using indicator-appmenu when it shouldn't be, devs aware
<chrisccoulson> micahg, cool, that makes sense
 * chrisccoulson wipes brow. i thought someone found a bug in my code there
<chrisccoulson> fta, http://groups.google.com/group/google-breakpad-dev/browse_thread/thread/7a63182f4d90287b
<fta> ack
<micahg> fta: I'm going to file a few packaging bugs for the chromium tarball, they don't have to be fixed for tomorrow, but would be good to fix in the future
<fta> micahg, what kind of bugs?
<micahg> fta: .git and .pyc files in the tarball
<fta> micahg, hm, no need to file bugs, just tell me, it's easy to fix
<micahg> fta: ah, ok, great, thanks :)
<fta> btw, i will merge the inspector in the main deb, upstream asked me to. not for tomorrow though, most probably ch11
<micahg> fta: also, if you upload to natty first, you can create the other uploads with -sd so we don't need to reupload the tarball to the PPA
<fta> not sure about the exact syntax, Provides, Replaces
<micahg> fta: is the inspector a depend/recommend/suggest anywhere else?
<fta> micahg, i used to do so, but i've been asked to do it with the tarball
<fta> just in chromium
<micahg> fta: you might be able to get away with a simple replaces since the other package is going away
<micahg> fta: do you need the build logs from the arm build for chromium 10?
 * micahg will delete the build a little later
<fta> yep, please post it somewhere, i'll review it tomorrow
<micahg> fta: do you want the amd64 and/or the i386 for comaprison?
<fta> i have them from the beta ppa
<chrisccoulson> heh, the debug symbols for chromium are huge
<micahg> fta: k, I'll put it on my p.u.c page later tonight
<micahg> chrisccoulson: chromium is huge :P
<fta> chrisccoulson, how huge?
<fta> chromium-browser-breakpadsymbols_11.0.695.0~svn20110307r77122-0ubuntu1~ucd1_amd64.deb (12.0 MiB)
<fta> chromium-browser-breakpadsymbols_11.0.695.0~svn20110307r77122-0ubuntu1~ucd1_i386.deb (13.3 MiB)
<fta> chromium-browser-dbg_11.0.695.0~svn20110307r77122-0ubuntu1~ucd1_amd64.deb (159.2 MiB)
<fta> chromium-browser-dbg_11.0.695.0~svn20110307r77122-0ubuntu1~ucd1_i386.deb (155.9 MiB)
<fta> micahg, so far, i cornered the <video> regression between 674 and 686
<fta> still zillions of revisions :P
<fta> it's slow to do with the ubuntu way, tarballs, pbuilder, etc.
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-03-08
<flor> hello, tunderbird does not start properly. there is a post saysing its already running but in the system monitor there isn't any thunderbird listed, and killall does not help either. what's wrong and how do i get it running again?
<flor> "post..." "message", I mean.
<flor> solved it by myself.
<flor> I had the folder renamed where my mail is stored
<flor> byebye
<fta> micahg, here it is: linux/stable (9.0.597.107 -> 10.0.648.127)
<fta> i'm on it
<micahg> fta: great, thanks
<fta> micahg, gasp, may take longer than expected. I have a problem on my lan. corrupted packets when I generate too much traffic
<micahg> fta: no worries, whenever you're ready
<fta> i'm more annoyed than worried ;)
<fta> bzr export chromium-browser-964/translations-export lp:~chromium-team/chromium-browser/chromium-translations-exports.head
<fta> Corrupted MAC on input.
<fta> Disconnecting: Packet corrupt
<fta> bzr: ERROR: Connection closed: Unexpected end of message. Please check connectivity and permissions, and report a bug if problems persist.
<dpm> hi chrisccoulson, have you got a minute to help me with something? I'm trying to find out why the firefox template in LP is apparently out of date. Did you do any disabling of the en_US.xpi template creation recently?
<chrisccoulson> dpm - no, that should still be running ok
<dpm> chrisccoulson, it seems that the last update was on the 22nd Feb. So if you haven't disabled it, I'll go and check with the LP people.
<dpm> thanks
<fta> micahg, bug 731520
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 731520 in chromium-browser "9.0.597.107 -> 10.0.648.127" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/731520
<BUGabundo> evening
<micahg> fta: ACK
* micahg changed the topic of #ubuntu-mozillateam to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Mozilla Team (Chromium too!): | Firefox 4.0b12 in Firefox Beta PPA 9.10-10.10 http://is.gd/f6TM4 | Seamonkey 2.0.12 in http://is.gd/dsudW needs testing | Firefox 3.6.15/Thunderbird 3.1.8 in Stable Releases  | Report Mozilla PPA bugs here: http://is.gd/hdZc1
<micahg> fta: with this release, we have to push libvpx 0.95, right?
<fta> micahg, right, i will bump the build-deps for the lucid & maverick ports
<fta> didn't do it in natty, not needed
<fta> micahg, http://people.ubuntu.com/~fta/chromium/10.0.648.127~r76697/
<fta> jdstrand, ^^
<micahg> fta: thanks
<fta> i don't know who's taking care of the system webkit, but good luck
<jdstrand> fta: thanks, micahg will be handling it (and webkit)
<fta> jdstrand, micahg: i reviewed and sorted the security bugs by projects, i guess we need them all fixed too
<fta> if not already done
<fta> impossible for me to match the USNs
<micahg> fta: well, libv8 is in universe, but ffmpeg and libxslt are in main
<micahg> fta: thanks, I'll try to coordinate updates for the others
<jdstrand> micahg: we should probably be treating libv8 like we do chromium... ie, it should get updates
<micahg> jdstrand: I think chromium uses an internal copy
 * jdstrand wasn't sure it still was
<jdstrand> or rather, moved to that
<jdstrand> I thought it was a dep on chromium
<micahg> jdstrand: yep, internal, vpx is system though
<jdstrand> I might have been thinking of vpx
<fta> is planet ubuntu broken? no updates in hours
<BUGabundo> everyone is in carnival :P
<fta> BUGabundo, no, I have one of my posts missing ;)
<fta> jcastro, is planet ubuntu stuck?
<jcastro> did you post something?
<jcastro> I think the cron is like 15 minutes?
<fta> jcastro, yep, hours ago
<fta> jcastro, 4h+ ago
<fta> micahg, i used "Fix Committed" as it's committed in the release branches
<micahg> fta: ok, I just still have to review the packages before I upload, that's why I changed it
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-03-09
<LLStarks> hey, how do i get the minefield dropdown button?
<LLStarks> http://lh3.googleusercontent.com/_1QSDkzYY2vc/TXPzxb36blI/AAAAAAAADVU/wdRVsKW6IGo/firefox-4-orta.png
<chrisccoulson> m_conley_away, does the Tools -> Message Filters menu item in tbird work for you with the global menu?
<fta> jcastro, planet is still stuck :(
<fta> who's in charge of that?
<jcastro> IS
<jcastro> someone is likely looking at it
<jcastro> fta: they fixed it
<jcastro> but you probably know that by now
<fta> jcastro, thanks
<jcastro> fta: and some progress on appmode stuff!
<fta> jcastro, i'm turning crazy with the focus issues
<jcastro> for the webapps?
<fta> no, everything
<fta> enough that i can't work anymore
<fta> i will either switch to unity-2d or go back to classic with metacity
<fta> i have some real work to do involving a lot of windows, and it's possible with unity
<fta> lol, *not* possible
<fta> asac, i see a bunch of people looking for "chromium arm ppa" in my blog stats
<fta> dpm, hi, fyi, a few words about Uyghur in http://ftagada.wordpress.com/2011/03/09/chromium-10-in-ubuntu/  I didn't have time to make a dedicated post about translations in a while :P
<dpm> fta, need to run now, I'll have a read tomorrow, thanks for the heads up!
<LLStarks> chris, do you have that bug number for the preferred app issues with tbird?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-03-10
<Nafallo> https://mozilla-plugin.forge.funambol.org/ ← makes me sad. is this something any of you guys would be interested in contributing to?
<micahg> fta: ping
<fta> hi
<micahg> hi
<LLStarks> hai gaiz
<micahg> there is apparently a small regression in Chromium 10, ogg audio controls don't update unless there's a mouseover event
<LLStarks> lemme test
<fta> hm, not part of my usual tests
<fta> so it's possible, but i'm not aware of it
<micahg> fta: we have a test suite in qa-regression-tools that we run
<LLStarks> confirming on 11
<LLStarks> btw, chromium icon still isn't updating system-wide
<micahg> fta: try loading this file: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bugcontrol/qa-regression-testing/master/view/head:/data/patas_de_trapo.oga
<fta> 'this is a binary file' from lp
<LLStarks> download and then load into chromium
<LLStarks> file:///home/eric/Downloads/patas_de_trapo.oga
<LLStarks> like that
<micahg> wfm on trynk
<micahg> *trnk
<micahg> *trunk
<micahg> 11.0.699.0
<micahg> LLStarks: which version are you running?
<LLStarks> 11
<LLStarks> menu response is slow
<LLStarks> lemme try chrome 10
<micahg> LLStarks: which 11?
<LLStarks> latest on ucd
<micahg> weird, I can't reproduce on that version
<fta> hm, the ogg file wfm
<micahg> fta: are you running trunk?
<fta> oh, i'm using trunk
<micahg> yeah
<fta> i can't downgrade right now; i'm in the middle of something
<micahg> fta: ok, do you think this is a serious enough regression to wait on?
<fta> nope, minor. not enough to hold the long list of security fixes
<LLStarks> micahg, i was only able to do it wikipedia i think
<LLStarks> maybe i'm just having bug bias
<LLStarks> micahg, what's the status of bindwood for natty?
<micahg> LLStarks: I honestly don't know, chrisccoulson ^^
 * micahg thinks it needs porting still
<LLStarks> wasn't couchdb dumped though?
<chrisccoulson> bindwood has already been ported
<chrisccoulson> it just needs uploading
<LLStarks> k. thx.
<LLStarks> nice. tbird url opening is fixed.
<LLStarks> still can't make tbird default though.
 * micahg is still having issues with tbirl URLs
<LLStarks> build id?
<LLStarks> Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux i686; en-US; rv:1.9.2.16pre) Gecko/20110308 Lightning/1.0b2 Shredder/3.1.10pre
<chrisccoulson> LLStarks, i seriously doubt that the URL opening is fixed, especially in 3.1
<LLStarks> it works
<chrisccoulson> seeing as fixing it requires implementing support for gio, which tbird 3.1 doesn't have, at all
<LLStarks> no more %crap
<chrisccoulson> it works by pure luck because of a stale entry in your gconf settings
<LLStarks> ah
<chrisccoulson> but it definitely *isn't* fixed
<LLStarks> you're right
<LLStarks> just tried another link
<LLStarks> is this bug still milestone beta/rc?
<chrisccoulson> yes
 * micahg has it still opening firefox-4.0
<chrisccoulson> i take it that's not your preferred browser? ;)
<micahg> nope, and xdg-open opend in firefox
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i bet that's because /desktop/gnome/url-handlers/http/command still says firefox-4.0 ;)
<chrisccoulson> that's the old gconf key, which is obsolete, and we need to make tbird not use any more
<micahg> nope, set to firefox
<chrisccoulson> oh, now that doesn't make sense
<micahg> ah, found it, I set the mimetype to open in firefox-4.0 because I couldn't get it to open propely on maverick
<micahg> now it works :)
<fta> jcastro, didn't you say that the chromium launchers worked better now in unity?
<jcastro> fta: the bug is fixed in chromium
<jcastro> they export WM_CLASS now
<fta> jcastro, i just rebooted, for me, it's far worse.
<jcastro> we just need to fix BAMF to recognize it
<jcastro> but jason was out sick yesterday and just got back so he probably hasn't look at it yet
<fta> uh? isn't that WM_CLASS class in the desktop file?
<jcastro> dunno, evmar and neil were discussing it over mail and I totally got lost
<jcastro> fta: I'm going to annoy dbo every day from now on to fix the bamf thing
<fta> and with the lp ftp disaster, i can't upload, so fixes in chromium will be delayed too
<jcastro> http://i.imgur.com/qwHwY.png
<jcastro> here, this will make you feel better
<jcastro> :)
<chrisccoulson> heh, i just saw that :)
<chrisccoulson> nice, m_conley \o/
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: :D
<fta> what am i supposed to see?
<jcastro> fta: new mail # on the launcher
<m_conley> fta: I'm working on getting TB nice and snug with Unity
<fta> oh, i use evo
<m_conley> fta: k. :)
<fta> but i'm annoyed by the (new?) tooltip that often sticks
<fta> it's in the screenshot too
<chrisccoulson> fta - the tooltip sticking annoyed me too, but i haven't noticed it for a couple of days
<chrisccoulson> i thought it was fixed ;)
<fta> i didn't reboot much this week, busy repairing a server that died during the week end
<chrisccoulson> fta - so, kees has fixed bug 729839 now (i know that chrome has another issue affecting breakpad too though)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 729839 in linux "PR_SET_PTRACER does not work from a thread" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/729839
<fta> m_conley, i wish evo was able to let me choose which folders i want to see notifications for
<fta> is tb able to do that?
<m_conley> fta: not yet. i'll add it to the list. :)
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, feel free if you want me to help with anything. i feel like i've not given the tbird work much attention for a few weeks ;)
<chrisccoulson> **feel free to ask me
<chrisccoulson> urgh
 * chrisccoulson should check before sending
<chrisccoulson> :)
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: it'd be nice to get messagingmenu-extension into the packages if possible...AMO doesn't let me do things like have versions for different arch's.
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i'll do that tomorrow. that's a good end-of-the-week activity :)
<fta> chrisccoulson, if you want a task, the evo thingy would make me jump of joy for hours ;)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: uploading stuff that can break everything at 5PM on Friday?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - yes, that's what i like!
<chrisccoulson> heh
<chrisccoulson> but, in this case, we're just talking about providing these tbird extensions in a PPA
<micahg> oh, ok
<micahg> there was a question on askubuntu.com about it
<chrisccoulson> fta - i could look at it if i get some spare time, but my involvement with most desktop parts at the moment consists of fixing memory leaks and crashers
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: a code review on messagingmenu-extension might be in order before you do that though.  I'd hate to bork anybody.  :p
<chrisccoulson> sure, no problem
<chrisccoulson> fta - so, if you have any dbusmenu related crashes, then you can ping me about those ;)
<fta> hm, too bad, just wiped my /var/crash, i had some
<fta> i'm no longer reporting them, none of the dozen crashes i reported moved
<chrisccoulson> fta - hopefully, some of them are fixed now
<chrisccoulson> we've fixed quite a lot the last couple of weeks
<fta> well, just upgraded and rebooted, compiz crashed on startup
<fta> just got nautilus, nothing else
<fta> it's not new, weeks old bug
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: ping
<fta> chrisccoulson, was that ptracer bug relevant to breakpad?
<chrisccoulson> fta - yeah, it broke breakpad if a crash happened off the main thread
<chrisccoulson> hi m_conley
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: hey - so the context menu options in the Launcher need to be set via the thunderbird.desktop file...an extension really has no access to this file.  So how would you suggest I add these context menu items with my extension?  I imagine we could probably manage something with the packages, by having the unitylauncher-extension alter the thunderbird.desktop file...
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: but for users getting it from AMO, I gather they'd be out of luck
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: unless I went the long way around, and registered dynamic menuitems in the Launcher
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: so I guess my question is:  is there a way for AMO downloaders to get the context menu items without me having to dynamically construct them?  Is there a local user thunderbird.desktop file that my extension would have permission to alter?
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, hmmm, i'm not too sure about that one. i guess you could have the extension modiy the system desktop file and store it in ~/.local/share/applications
<chrisccoulson> i'd need to have a think about that though
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: alright.  I imagine I'd want to do something similar for messagingmenu-extension, to get Thunderbird in there when it's not running.
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: this is all candy for the extensions though.  When this stuff gets integrated, I imagine the Ubuntu Thunderbird package's thunderbird.desktop file will be updated
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: I guess I just want the extensions to mimic the future behaviour as much as possible.  :p
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, yeah. i did think about this when i was thinking about working on it, but i can't remember the conclusion i came to in the end ;)
<chrisccoulson> i need to look at the wiki again to figure out how all this works
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: I don't see anything wrong with munging about with ~/.local/share/applications - I wasn't aware that this was an option.  Sounds good to me.
<chrisccoulson> note, that in thunderbird 3.3, you'll even be able to properly find the appropriate desktop file ;)
<m_conley> whee! :)
<chrisccoulson> you'll be able to use nsIGIOService::CreateAppFromCommand, using the command in the MOZ_APP_LAUNCHER environment variable
<chrisccoulson> but it doesn't work just yet
<chrisccoulson> and the nsIGIOMimeApp returned is basically a representation of the desktop file
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: oh, that's handy
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: but yeah, if it's not ready, I gather I should just do it by hand for now.
<chrisccoulson> actually, i'm not sure if that would actually work. i don't think gio exposes the path of the desktop file
<chrisccoulson> it exposes an ID, whatever that is :/
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: well, it wouldn't really matter.  If it's a wrapper, I don't need to know the file.
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: unless I misunderstood.  :)
<fta> micahg, chrisccoulson: http://groups.google.com/a/chromium.org/group/chromium-dev/browse_thread/thread/7b30efc17901bb97#
<micahg> fta: that would be nice :), maybe if they could use more system libs :)
<chrisccoulson> fta - nice!
<chrisccoulson> heh, talking of system libs, i've switched the tbird 3.3 nightlies to use all bundled libs ;)
<chrisccoulson> it might be useful to compare the sizes
<micahg> chrisccoulson: why?
<chrisccoulson> same reason as firefox really (and we want to use breakpad too)
<chrisccoulson> brb, session restart
<chrisccoulson> oh, nice. scrollwheel works in places now \o/
<chrisccoulson> oh, the places have got some nice additions with todays updates
<chrisccoulson> the "Apps available for download" section is pretty neat
<fta> no scrollwheel in places here :(
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-03-11
<micahg> fta: I filed bug 732976 for the ogg/audio regression
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 732976 in chromium-browser "ogg/audio controls don't appear unless there's a mouseover event" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/732976
<LLStarks> if i wanted to roll my own distro, would the mozilla license permit packaging tbird and lightning together
<micahg> LLStarks: wouldn't that be a better question for Mozilla?
<dpm> hm, got disconnected
<dpm> hey chrisccoulson, good morning. Do you think you could look at bug 542046 to merge the branch with the Traditional Chinese translation to ubufox?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 542046 in ubufox "Translation for zh_TW" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/542046
<chrisccoulson> dpm - yeah, sure
<dpm> awesome, thanks :)
<chrisccoulson> dpm - i had a question for you actually. i notice that the natty language packs don't have the locale-specific search plugins any more (ie, zh_CN should have the baidu plugin, but it doesn't any more)
<chrisccoulson> do you know how those got shipped? (and where they came from)?
<chrisccoulson> i can't find them anywhere in po2xpi or langpack-o-matic
<chrisccoulson> so i'm not sure how that worked before ;)
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, i can't approve the ubufox merge request, as only asac can do that ;)
<dpm> chrisccoulson, I don't know how they work either, if they ever did, but there was a bug filed against the inclusion of baidu a while ago, perhaps that can shed some light. I don't think po2xpi or langpack-o-matic have anything to do with it, perhaps the language support packages? Let me look for that bug...
<dpm> chrisccoulson, bug 578281
<chrisccoulson> dpm - yeah, it was shipped in one of the language packs, but i just have no idea how it got there
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 578281 in language-pack-zh-hans "Add search plugin for Baidu" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/578281
<chrisccoulson> arne did some hacks i think ;)
<dpm> chrisccoulson, ah, perhaps through ubufox - bug 597484
<ubot2> dpm: Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/597484)
<dpm> bug 597484
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 597484 in ubufox "Switch to baidu as the default search engine for Chinese users" [Medium,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/597484
<chrisccoulson> dpm - that's only where we set the default, the actual plugin comes from the langpack though
<dpm> chrisccoulson, then that's all I know. If it's set in the langpack it can only come from po2xpi or most probably from langpack-o-matic, so I'd suggest asking pitti
<dpm> chrisccoulson,  btw why can't you merge branches to ubufox? Is it a permissions issue? Can't you ask the LP folks or asac to assign the project ownership to you?
<chrisccoulson> dpm - ubufox trunk is still in a branch owned by asac
<dpm> chrisccoulson, yeah, but how can this be fixed?
<dpm> can't he not change ownership to the mozilla team or to you?
<dpm> or if he's not around, someone at #launchpad?
<dpm> afaiui, he's not going to be working on it
<chrisccoulson> dpm - yes, that would be ideal. we're carrying some sizeable distro-patches now ;)
<dpm> chrisccoulson, so this would seem the way to go, do you think you could ask him then?
<chrisccoulson> dpm - sure
<dpm> sounds good, thanks
<dpm> I'm sure the Chinese guys will appreciate having their translations merged in :-)
<maxb> Why has maverick-updates removed Google from the search bar providers and forced it to Ask.com only?
<micahg> maxb: it shouldn't have
<micahg> maxb: I'll test it in a bit
<maxb> Odd. It's done it to both of my maverick machines
<micahg> maxb: I still have google on one maverick machine
<chrisccoulson> have their been any language pack updates in maverick?
<chrisccoulson> maxb - what locale do you use?
<maxb> en_GB
<chrisccoulson> ok, it's not that then
 * maxb fires up a natty machine for comparison
<micahg> ugh, bug 732768
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 732768 in firefox "ask.com is the only search provider" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/732768
<maxb> ah, yes, and it's not affecting natty
<micahg> maxb: is it like the above, only ask, or every, but ask as default?
<maxb> Only Ask.com
<micahg> :(
<micahg> maxb: did you also upgrade from 3.6.13?
<maxb> I usually upgrade daily. Let me check dpkg.log
 * micahg upgraded from 3.6.13 on lucid, but not maverick
<maxb> I appear to have gone from .13 to .14 to .15
<micahg> weird
<micahg> maxb: have you changed the default at all?
<maxb> I may have switched it to Google at some point, if that wasn't the default
<micahg> k, let me test and see if I can reproduce
<maxb> reproduced in a clean profile, ftr
<micahg> maxb: as in you create a clean profile and that's all that's there?
<maxb> Yes.
<chrisccoulson> maxb, is distribution.searchplugins.defaultLocale set in about:config?
<maxb> checking
<maxb> It is showing a defaulted value of en-US
<chrisccoulson> ok
<maxb> It is missing anything in the "type" column, if that matters
<chrisccoulson> and you have the search plugins installed in /usr/lib/firefox-addons/searchplugins/en-US?
<chrisccoulson> no type?
<chrisccoulson> urgh
<chrisccoulson> mind recreating that pref as a string and then restarting?
<maxb> There are 7 expectedly named xml files in the en-US directory
<maxb> There is an empty en-GB directory alongside it
<chrisccoulson> oh
<chrisccoulson> that will be why
<maxb> Actually, none of my string properties are described as having a type
<maxb> I only see types "integer" "boolean" or empty
<chrisccoulson> you have language-pack-en-base installed?
<maxb> yes
<chrisccoulson> what version?
<maxb> 10.10+20100930 of base
<maxb> 10.10+20110308 of the incremental -en
<chrisccoulson> oh
<chrisccoulson> dang
<chrisccoulson> i know what's happened
<maxb> I confirm that "rmdir en-GB" has fixed it
<chrisccoulson> right
<chrisccoulson> the fix is to ship the localized plugins though ;)
<chrisccoulson> these are only in proposed too, we won't be publishing them to updates
<ochosi> hey chrisccoulson, micahg pointed me to you. i have discovered a gtk-theming issue with lightning's task view that i wanted to ask you about
<chrisccoulson> ochosi, can it wait until later? i'm about to go and bath my daughter
<ochosi> chrisccoulson: sure :) just ping me whenever
<fta> micahg, hey, guess what..
<micahg> fta: what?
<fta> 10.0.648.127 -> 10.0.648.133
 * micahg facepalms
<fta> security update
<micahg> and a high one too
<micahg> fta: ok, how soon can you have packages ready?
<fta> waiting for the linux tag
<fta> CVE-2011-1290
<ubot2> fta: ** RESERVED ** This candidate has been reserved by an organization or individual that will use it when announcing a new security problem.  When the candidate has been publicized, the details for this candidate will be provided. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2011-1290)
<fta> well
<fta> webkit, high
<micahg> fta: well, I've got 4 hours until EOD, so I'll try to get this up today if it's ready, otherwise, I'll push it up shortly after UTC midnight Sunday
<micahg> s/up/building
<fta> micahg, tag published. i'll do it
<micahg> fta: ACK
<LLStarks> chrisccoulson, the new light-themes obscures the search bar in the dowload popup. want me to coordinate with ayatana a solution?
<chrisccoulson> what do you mean?
<LLStarks> one sec
<LLStarks> lemme screenie
<LLStarks> http://i.imgur.com/8abWx.png
<chrisccoulson> that's nothing to do with the theme
<chrisccoulson> that's the resize grippy provided by gtk
<fta> micahg, jdstrand: bug 733514
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 733514 in chromium-browser "10.0.648.127 -> 10.0.648.133" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/733514
<LLStarks> chris, which package specifically? i have a slew of bugs to report regarding the newest stuff.
<jdstrand> fta: ack
<ochosi> hey chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> hi ochosi
<ochosi> chrisccoulson: so about that lightning issue, do you have time now?
<chrisccoulson> yeah, a bit
<ochosi> ok, i'll make it quick :)
<ochosi> in lightning the task-list doesn't work with dark themes (in general)
<ochosi> i tested it with several, among them Ambiance
<ochosi> the fg-color (or text-color?) of the treeview-rows is white on white bg
<ochosi> i tried to figure out what the name of the widget in question is (tracking it with the eXperience engine), but i only managed to change the task-list treeview-headers
<chrisccoulson> oh, yeah
<chrisccoulson> i see what you mean
<fta> micahg, jdstrand: http://people.ubuntu.com/~fta/chromium/10.0.648.133~r77742/
<micahg> fta: ACK, thanks
<ochosi> chrisccoulson: is that something that should be reported upstream or something the themes have to work around?
<ochosi> (not that i know how to work around that...)
<chrisccoulson> ochosi, i'd need to look at the css. there are special values to set the styles to if you want them to come from the system theme
<chrisccoulson> if lightning hard-codes that text color, then it's a lightning bug
<chrisccoulson> but, i know of at least one instance already in firefox (and thunderbird) where it picks up the wrong color from the gtk theme for a particular style
<chrisccoulson> which reminds me
<chrisccoulson> i need to report a bug ;)
<ochosi> :)
<ochosi> well, i can tell you right away that it picks up colors
<ochosi> but they are wrong ;)
<ochosi> well, in fact not all of them
<ochosi> fg[SELECTED] and bg[SELECTED] work fine
<ochosi> but fg[NORMAL] and bg[NORMAL] are borked
<chrisccoulson> i know that -moz-menubarhovertext is the wrong color
<chrisccoulson> (that is the color of the menubar items when you open the menus)
<chrisccoulson> try doing that on radiance ;)
<ochosi> hm, that worked on greybird i think
<ochosi> what ff version? the ff4 from natty?
<chrisccoulson> it uses fg[GTK_STATE_SELECTED] where gtk really uses fg[GTK_STATE_ACTIVE] (or something like that)
<ochosi> right
<chrisccoulson> basically, in radiance (the light theme), the menubar text goes white when you open the menu
<ochosi> ff from mozilla-daily with radiance seems to work
<ochosi> i mean ff4
<chrisccoulson> yeah, it's fine with radiance, although it's still the wrong color
<ochosi> but i'm really wondering why these kinds of bugs occur, do moz-devs not know enough about gtk?
<chrisccoulson> oh, hang on, i might be getting confused with themes
<ochosi> no worries
<chrisccoulson> oh
<chrisccoulson> i remember now
<chrisccoulson> we have a workaround in radiance to make the firefox menubar look nice
<chrisccoulson> but that plasters over the fact that firefox uses the wrong color
<chrisccoulson> i really need to just report that tbh
<ochosi> i think we had that as well for the xubuntu theme
<chrisccoulson> but i'd forgotten, seeing as i haven't seen firefox own menubar for months ;)
<ochosi> hehe
<chrisccoulson> ochosi, mind reporting the issue with lightning on launchpad though? i'll take a look next week to figure out where the issue actually is
<chrisccoulson> (and assign to me)
<ochosi> chrisccoulson: no sure, i'll do that straight away, just wanted to ask you bout it :)
<ochosi> k
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<ochosi> np
<ochosi> chrisccoulson: i'm afraid i'm not a member of the bugsquad (or whatever other permissions i'd need to have), i can't assign that bug to you
<ochosi> chrisccoulson: it's here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lightning-extension/+bug/733578
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 733578 in lightning-extension "lightning's task-list picks wrong colors from gtk-theme" [Undecided,New]
<ochosi> (took me some time, launchpad was pretty slow...)
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<ochosi> i should prolly really apply for bugsquad membership or something at some point in the near future
<micahg> fta: we got it building, thanks :)
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-03-12
<silvery> Hi, Is there network console ("Ctrl+Shift+K" one) in "builtin" FF from ubuntu 10.10 live (booted from cd)?
<silvery> what version of ubuntu has minefield as it's default web-browser?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-03-13
<ddecator> micahg: you asked before if i was interested in helping out the team again. what kind of stuff do you guys need help with?
<micahg> ddecator: keeping the dailies running is always good :)
<ddecator> chrisccoulson: looks like you've been doing a lot of the maintenance for the dailies?
<chrisccoulson> ddecator, yeah
<ddecator> chrisccoulson: i plan on talking to micah about this more, but would you possibly like some help in maintaining the dailies?
<chrisccoulson> ddecator, sure, any help is always appreciated
<ddecator> chrisccoulson: great, i'll be having some time free up in the next few weeks, so i'll talk to micah about what i can do to help out
<ddecator> micahg: chris said he wouldn't mind some help with maintaining the dailies, so once i'm done with finals i'll try to help out in any way i can
<micahg> ddecator: I said that last night as well :)
<ddecator> micahg: yah, i saw, i just noticed chris seemed to be doing most of the maintenance, so i figured i'd see if he wanted help with that or not instead of just butting in :)
<micahg> ddecator: yeah, that kinda flipped recently :) I've been adjusting to my new responsibilities :)
<ddecator> micahg: congrats on that by the way :)
<micahg> ddecator: thanks
 * micahg is working on packaging gnome-web-photo for Debian
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2012-03-05
<FernandoMiguel> nite
<asac> chrisccoulson: any clue whats the diff of lock and protect tab?
<asac> i accidentially moved an app tab to a new window
<asac> and want to prevent that
<asac> i have locked and protected all app tabs i have for now
<asac> maybe feedback to mozilla that the user metaphor is far from clear
<asac> even to me :)
<asac> e.g. i would think i want one option that just does the right thing
<asac> e.g. keep the app there forever
<asac> with no way to accidentially closing/moving,etc.
<chrisccoulson> bhearsum, do your build machines have the headers for libsm and libice on them? (/usr/include/X11/SM and /usr/include/X11/ICE)
<chrisccoulson> hello btw :)
<bhearsum> hi :)
<bhearsum> let me have a look
<bhearsum> looks like it
<bhearsum> libICE-1.0.1-2.1
<bhearsum> libSM-1.0.1-3.1
<bhearsum> (CentOS 5.0 is the build platform, fwiw)
<chrisccoulson> bhearsum, excellent, thanks. so, i guess it's probably ok for me to use those headers :)
<bhearsum> presumably :)
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2012-03-06
<alex_mayorga> bug 899828
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 899828 in chromium-browser "no chromium-daily-ppa for Precise Pangolin / 12.04" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/899828
<micahg> alex_mayorga: yes, well, there are no uploads period, so it's not a surprise there's nothing for 12.04
<alex_mayorga> micahg: sorry, n00b here, what does "there are no uploads period" means?
<micahg> alex_mayorga: the bot if off
<micahg> s/if/is/
<fbdystang> Hi, I have ubuntu 10.04, How do I upgrade to thunderbird 10? Thanks
<alex_mayorga> micahg: Can the bot be turned on?
<micahg> fbdystang: thunderbird stable PPA, https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/thunderbird-stable/, Thunderbird 11 will be coming to -proposed in about a week and a half or so
<micahg> alex_mayorga: not at the moment, I need to talk to chrisccoulson about that
<alex_mayorga> fbdystang: Does this help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1712247 ?
<micahg> alex_mayorga: no, since Thunderbird is still on 3.1 in lucid
<fbdystang> Yea, I have 3.1 and can't use certain plugins
<fbdystang> is it possible to upgrade to 10?
<micahg> fbdystang: I told you how
<fbdystang> micahg: i have downloaded it, but how do I run the install?
<fbdystang> I am not very familiar with ppas
<micahg> fbdystang: run the install?  it's a PPA
<micahg> there are instructions on the PPA homepage on how to add it
<micahg> once you add the repository, you just run update-manager and you'll be upgraded
<fbdystang> Ahhh! Thank you! that was the step not listed on their homepage. It worked great :)
<micahg> fbdystang: Thunderbird 11 will make it into lucid-updates next month and 12 will come as a security update
<fbdystang> I guess i just need to have patience :)
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2012-03-07
<micahg> wow, Firefox trunk seems to be sipping RAM comparatively now
<nikolam> I would like to know the team making newest changes in Seamonkey and Thunderbird , possibly hanging out of a tall tree.
<nikolam> I get complete lockups of Suite and TB on separate computers and separate system platforms from one or two updated releases ago.
<nikolam> It happens when going online from offline state and also on random moments during use, locking complete application due to disk (mis) use
<nikolam> Platforms are Xubuntu 10.04 LTS 64-bit/Seamonkey 64-bit form SM site  and Openindiana/Illumos(SunOS) with Thunderbird 10.x latest x86 32bit
<nikolam> First is an Amd desktop using md soft raid with ext4 , the other is a laptop using Zfs
<FernandoMiguel> evening
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2012-03-08
<FernandoMiguel> morning
<asac> chrisccoulson: this "restart" button when firefox upgrades is still an ubuntu specific feature, right? or is that upstream now?
<asac> chrisccoulson: while it worked every other time back when I was doing it, I never had this button work in the last year or so :(
<JanC> asac: do you mean sometimes it exits but doesn't restart?
<JanC> ... when you press that button
<asac> it always does that :)
<asac> two years ago it restarted roughly 50% of the time
<asac> nowadays its 0%
<asac> like... i never had a successful restart probably for over a year
<JanC> I have seen that happen too, and more often recently than in the past
<JanC> i thought it was related to me having 100-200 tabs open or so...  ;)
<JanC> (maybe it "restarts" before it's stopped or something like that?  ;) )
<micahg> asac: that's due to the version bump which in the past has been a path change, chrisccoulson finally fixed this on our trunk branches
 * micahg disappears for a few more hours
<asac> micahg: yeah. though the path change is not really new
<asac> anyway. i will keep my eyes open
 * asac still likes the spirit of the restart button
<chrisccoulson> asac - the button works correctly in nightlies now ;)
<asac> chrisccoulson: I had a similar feeling long ago :)
<asac> chrisccoulson: will you upload the fix to precise/
<asac> ?
<asac> e.g. backport?
<chrisccoulson> asac - yeah, i will do next week
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2012-03-09
<knome> chrisccoulson, you there? i now have two things...
<Unit193> 1. Can you change the start page? ;)
<knome> yup.
<knome> chrisccoulson, 2. #856939 : it's borked on "compose" windows, and tabs have white text too
<Unit193> Launchpad bug 856939 in thunderbird (Ubuntu) "Default Thunderbird icons in Oneiric unusable with Greybird" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/856939
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 856939 in thunderbird "Default Thunderbird icons in Oneiric unusable with Greybird" [Medium,Fix released]
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 856939 in thunderbird "Default Thunderbird icons in Oneiric unusable with Greybird" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/856939
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2012-03-10
<Jeffrey_> I am attempting to work on adding in quicklist items to firefox for unity and am having a bit of trouble with figuring out what file these options need to appear in. I have the nightly download. Any suggestions?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2012-03-11
<LLStarks> guess i'm back. arch was fun
<LLStarks> chrisccoulson, is there a proposal for using the new silent update behavior expected in fx13? i'm curious as to how that would jive with the firefox sru policy.
<LLStarks> or is that precise+1?
<micahg> LLStarks: no
<LLStarks> i could draw one up after i brush up on the finer details of sru policy and firefox's special rules
<micahg> LLStarks: no, it doesn't work with our packaging system
<LLStarks> oh
<LLStarks> so, mozilla is just doing this for the tarball user?
<micahg> we've kicked that idea around in general for silent updates at various UDSs already
<micahg> yes
<micahg> well, tarball or other upstream installs
<LLStarks> why doesn't it work? couldn't /opt be feasible with a privilege escalation?
<micahg> main archive packages don't install in /opt
<micahg> and the last thing we want to do is give Firefox escalated privs :)
<LLStarks> micahg, mozilla could offer a google chrome-like repo
<LLStarks> that is parallel to the archive version
<micahg> LLStarks: we've been streamlining our processes to get updates out faster
<LLStarks> it has been pretty fast
<LLStarks> and as seamless as infrastructure seems to allow
<micahg> heck, we're even getting chromium out faster now thanks to jdstrand's help recently with QA
<LLStarks> it's all good, except for the part where apt sucks
<micahg> no, it's not that apt sucks, it's that it's not standard practice to push silent updates so we don't have the functionality (except for unattended-upgrades when set by as sysadmin)
<LLStarks> why would maintainers have to push, couldn't the user opt-in the unsupported mozilla behavior?
<micahg> no, we disable the mozilla updater in our builds
<bmoez_> hi, what file contain my marked pages?
<Jeffrey_> I am attempting to work on adding in quicklist items to firefox for unity and am having a bit of trouble with figuring out what file these options need to appear in. I have the nightly download. Any suggestions?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2013-03-04
<Unit193> Well, just for random info, Aurora (mostly same packaging as hg20130226r128460) builds and seemingly works fine when you enable gstreamer (http://unit193.tk/diff.php?file=aurora-gstreamer.diff) using the patch in https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=760140 (http://unit193.tk/diff.php?file=gstreamer.diff).
<ubot2`> Mozilla bug 760140 in Video/Audio "AAC and MP3 not supported in <audio> (but AAC supported as a <video> sound track!) when the Fluendo Complete Codec Pack is installed" [Normal,New]
<Unit193> (That is, after you update the patch for current Aurora.)  As I said, random info as it is outside of upstream.
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2013-03-06
<alex_mayorga> Does anyone else see an orange border to the right of a maximized Nightly windows
<alex_mayorga> This is on raring
<alex_mayorga> The orange border goes away after restoring and maximizing the windows
<alex_mayorga> Mozilla's or Canonical's bug?
<ozhanozen> hello
<ozhanozen> how can i install a tar.gz file to my ubuntnu 12.10
<ozhanozen> hey!
<ozhanozen> cevap versenize lan
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2013-03-08
<bkerensa> micahg: do you know of any bug in firefox that would make gvfsd-meta use 100% CPU and make firefox unresponsive when I download anything in the browser?
<micahg> bkerensa: I could see if theoretically being possible, but I know of no such bug
<bkerensa> ok
<bkerensa> micahg: I think I will watch my logs and try and see whats going on
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2014-03-09
<evilpie_> hey!
<evilpie_> it looks like the builds have been failing for a few days
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2015-03-02
<gpo> ping
<gpo1> ping
<gpo1> ping
<gpo> ping
<gpo> I just noticed that the Firefox and Thunderbird daily builds repository hasn't been updated since 19 Feb. Is this normal? Also that build versions and testing status page http://pad.ubuntu-uk.org/ubuntu-mozillateam seems to be down
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2015-03-06
<Milos_SD> Hi ... I am using Firefox Nightly in Ubuntu from nightly ppa, and I am having strange problems with it for a past 7 or more days
<Milos_SD> It is very slow in opening pages, and it is using 50% of cpu (100% one CPU core)... sometimes it just freezes with cpu usage stuck at 50%
<NoobForever> hello all
<NoobForever> question:
<NoobForever> what's the deal with firefox , linux, flash , videos ?
<NoobForever> I get that flash is not supported
<NoobForever> but why chrome defaults to html5 while firefox still uses it's ancient flash to (unsuccessfully) try to reproduce videos?
<NoobForever> http://www.infobae.com/2015/03/06/1714150-video-como-ganar-una-lucha-sumo-el-mas-minimo-esfuerzo
<NoobForever> firefox tries use flash and fails ^
<NoobForever> chrome uses html5 and succeeds (doesn't even use is up to date inhouse flash thingy)
<NoobForever> i'm on ubuntu 12
<NoobForever> latest firefox
<NoobForever> shouting at the wind
<NoobForever> if you are going to ditch flash, AT THE VERY LEAST USE HTML5 WHEN POSSIBLE!!!!!!!!
<NoobForever> that said, I always use firefox. I resort to chrome when video or g ames don't work
<gQuigs> Adobe is abandoning Firefox/Linux not the other way around
<gQuigs> I'm not sure about Ubuntu 12.04.. but in 14.04, youtube can do pretty much everyting with HTML5
<gQuigs> NoobForever: ^
<NoobForever> ok
<NoobForever> thanks for answering my rant
<NoobForever> I'll upgrade to 14 then (been postponing it)
<gQuigs> gQuigs: that video works for me on Firefox 36.0 on vivid (of course I'm not suggesting you run vivid)
<gQuigs> +1 on upgrading to 14.04
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2017-03-08
<spacebear> so if anyone around, theirs a serious firefox bug on 16.04
<spacebear> https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1345438
<Pici> @5
<chrisccoulson> spacebear, are you using xrdp?
<spacebear> yes
<spacebear> chrisccoulson,
<vlt> Hi!
<spacebear> vlt, the bug has been set to confirmed on launchpad
<spacebear> lol
<vlt> Yeah, I have been notified by mail.
<vlt> spacebear: We are using LTSP clients to connect to our xrdp session.
<vlt> spacebear: What does your setup look like?
<spacebear> I have a pretty vanilla xrdp set up, with compression and bpm=128
<spacebear> using the windows build in remotedesktop client to connect to it
<spacebear> but I had to do the nvidia driver fix for it (where you ln -s some libglx stuff)
<chrisccoulson> you can work around it by setting LOGNAME in your environment
<vlt> spacebear: Ah, ok. We have no windows machines here.  What ist bpm=128?
<spacebear> its a network rate I think, don't quiz me I just followed a guide online to speed up xrdp
<spacebear> chrisccoulson, how would I go about doing that?
<spacebear> I just don't recall seeing that in any of the xrdp config files
<chrisccoulson> LOGNAME=$USER firefox
<spacebear> that did not work
